# Agent 2421 Fantasy Draft Chat Thread (PHI, COL, FLA) Available



## agent2421

Join us in chat! http://hockeysfuture.com/pjirc/chat.php
type "/join #fantasy-pool" to talk trades and discuss with the rest of the group! People MUST use their name on the forums. Anyone caught using another player's name on IRC chat will automatically be kicked from the draft.

You will have to prove to yourself that you will be active and keeping the draft going smoothly. Since this is 27 rounds and 30 GMs, it will take a very long time, so it must be done at a very efficient pace as possible.
When signing up, you must state which time zone you are in, and how active you are going to be in the draft. If during the draft, you are proved lying about your activeness when signing up for the draft, you will be replaced IMMEDIATELY. Thank you.

Rules will be strictly enforced AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE.
I (as well as other managers) will have the final say on EVERY AUTO PICK. (Unless you send in a list of course)

**AUTO RULES
If you are AUTOed without a list in the 1ST ROUND, you will automatically be replaced by a new GM in the waiting list, and he gets another 6 hours for the draft. (Therefore, the AUTO is for GM change)
Subsequent rounds (2nd and after) will allow only 2 AUTO PICKS MAX without a list. After that, a new GM in the waiting list will be replacing you, and he gets your players, and another 6 hours for the draft.

If you know you cannot make the 6 hour limit, Please submit a list to all three organizers...when you know you can't make it on your draft.

**Hints to make a LIST.
If you know you are borderline or can't make a draft pick here's a hint for you.
Lets say there are 4 picks before yours.
Make a list of 5, therefore if the 4 picks ahead of you picked players you wanted, you will still be able to draft a player you want.

So if there are 12 picks before yours, then make a list of 13.

25 Round Draft (Randomized order, snake wise) (56 Million Cap using nhlnumbers.com)
2 Round Prospect Draft (After the 25 Round Draft I will put the order up for the 2 round prospect draft)

RULES
1. This draft is for all active NHL players.
2. Salary Cap is $56.7 million
3. Time limit for picks is 4 hours with breaks between 10PM till 7AM PACIFIC TIME EVERYDAY (So that would be 1AM till 10AM EST).
4. Please do not comment in the draft thread, use the other thread.
5. Trading picks is allowed upon approval.
When submitting a trade, you can just send it to me.2...etc.) (Uneven trades allowed)

6. This draft will be 25 rounds long.
7. Cap Hit's from June 16th on. Using NHLnumbers *Salary for players is determined by 08/09 season, and # of years are determined by there contract with there original team.
8. Please message the poster picking after you to keep this draft at a steady pace. (If caught not PMing the next person after you, you will be penalized 10 spots on your following pick!!!!!!!)
9. There will be a 2 round entry draft.
10. With 25 players and 2 prospects, you will be only able to dress 20 players. With the 7 guys remaining, they will be in your so called farm team. Prospects will NEED TO BE SIGNED before they are inserted into your lineup. The amount signed will be discussed between myself (And other members)
11. Any FAs that are drafted will have a cap hit determined by myself (And other members) SECRETLY. You will have to negotiate the contract with us. We will accept a contract's cap hit once it meets or goes over the quota that we've set.
12. Of the 27 guys you will be drafting, 20 will be placed into your line up with 7 guys in the farm. You will select the 7 farm players. The 2 highest cap within those 5 farm players WILL STILL count against the $56.7 million cap.

Draft Order: NHL 08 fantasy will give us the draft order 




*TEAM*
|
*GM*

Anaheim|Sensational Spezza
Atlanta|SonicY
Boston|Unstoppable
Buffalo|stupendousman
Calgary|franchise player
Carolina|Macdonal13
Chicago|AlexOvechkin
Colorado|NOTENOUGHBREWER
Columbus|MartyG77
Dallas|Ivey71 
Detroit|angelo25
Edmonton|
Florida|Matthias4Prez
Los Angeles|Kesler Kills Kommies
Minnesota|Chocolate Skittles
Montreal|ASSAF HABS AWISS
Nashville|MartyG77
New Jersey|Black Belt Jones
NY Islanders|Downie Did It
NY Rangers|angelo25
Ottawa|Agent2421
Philadelphia|Wild 4 Hockey
Phoenix|ESY16
Pittsburgh|cantwell7
San Jose|Bloody_hell18
St. Louis|Danavan 
Tampa Bay|TBLbrifri
Toronto|newfieleafsfan29
Vancouver|Smapti7
Washington|matt trick 
 
DRAFT ORDER:
#1: Los Angeles
#2: Chicago
#3: Phoenix
#4: Ottawa
#5: Minnesota
#6: Atlanta
#7: Philadelphia
#8: Detroit
#9: Dallas
#10: San Jose
#11: Tampa Bay
#12: Montreal
#13: New Jersey
#14: Boston
#15: Toronto
#16: Pittsburgh
#17: Anaheim
#18: Columbus
#19: Nashville
#20: Carolina
#21: New York Rangers
#22: Florida
#23: New York Islanders
#24: Washington
#25: Colorado
#26: St. Louis
#27: Edmonton
#28: Vancouver
#29: Calgary
#30: Buffalo

-------------------------------------------------------
Waiting List:
1.
2.
3.



*Note:* 

1. Just to make sure, when starting to pick the players for our clubs, make sure the players are in the NHL, and not other leagues. So for example, you cannot pick Jaromir Jagr.

2. This is a *Hockey Pool* so pick wisely as points will count through the season. I will discuss the points layout a little later but say for goalies, you would want a team that would win a lot to get points. For example if the Devils were a terrible team, 30th in nhl and you chose Brodeur because he's good, it won't get you that many points, Shutouts and stuff will but you need to have wins as well.

You must choose *1 ENFORCER*, you can PM me who it is at the end of the draft, and the enforcer only gets points for penalty's not goals/assists.

4. TIME HAS BEEN REDUCED TO 4 HOURS!


----------



## Smapti7

vancouver


----------



## 7th Player

Montreal I guess


----------



## curtisinpa

Philadelphia


----------



## newfieleafsfan29

toronto please 
*For Sale *
McCabe 
Kubina
Clemensen
Mark Bell


----------



## agent2421

Thanks guys, 4 done, 26 to go 

Anyone who wants to be a manager or assistant manager please PM me


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

Avs plz


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

LA please


----------



## Angelo25

*Detroit *please and make sure to get guys that are constantly on HF boards.. thanks


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

make sure that people have more than 2000 post before they are allowed to join.


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> make sure that people have more than 2000 post before they are allowed to join.




ouch.. do you really have to go that far?


----------



## agent2421

lol even I don't have 2000 posts, well i just started, been on these forums for a long time but never got an account. As long as people are constant i'm fine with however many posts they have. If they miss there 1st pick i will have a waiting list and someone can take over for them. If they miss 4 picks within the first 10 rounds they are out, i think that's fair and someone will take over for them.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

I guess no because the starter for this game would be kicked out.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> lol even I don't have 2000 posts, well i just started, been on these forums for a long time but never got an account. As long as people are constant i'm fine with however many posts they have. If they miss there 1st pick i will have a waiting list and someone can take over for them. If they miss 4 picks within the first 10 rounds they are out, i think that's fair and someone will take over for them.




agreed.. detroit for me!!


----------



## agent2421

lol yep seems like I'd get kicked out of my own draft lol. But i come constantly on hfboards so it'll be no prob for me even though i have wat 10 posts


----------



## Velociraptor

Shotty the Bruins


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

I'll take the Islanders. They've been mediocre for too long.


----------



## agent2421

eek, we need a lot more joiners, this is going to take a long time to fill...


----------



## Saturated Fats

As I said in the other thread, i'll take Atlanta.


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

hello everyone, I'll join the party as the Flames' GM!



Come on guys, sign up and we'll have a great time with the fantasy draft!


----------



## agent2421

Keeeep Joining People


----------



## MartyG77

I'll join this game as Preds GM!

Thanks!


----------



## agent2421

Thanks for joining!


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> Thanks for joining!



can we just started with the team taken?


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> can we just started with the team taken?




seriously we need this thing to start as soon as possible


----------



## Hale The Villain

I'll take Anaheim


----------



## stupendousman

I'll take Buffalo, if possible.


----------



## agent2421

We'll wait one more day guys,I'll update changes later on tonight, but We'll wait 1 more day for people to take teams and then start I guess, I might say people can have 2 teams or something i guess because I want to start soon to. So We'll wait 1 more day for this and start sometime tom...


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys theres only 12 slots left so please join by tomorrow. By Tomorrow 12:00 EST if all slots not filled anyone who will be committed to this draft and can manage both teams (if you know you won't be doing much, or can't go on please don't take two teams) please join. After all 30 teams are taken tomorrow I will post the draft order and we'll go from there.


----------



## Hale The Villain

I'll take another team if possible, any team is fine


----------



## agent2421

Alright, just post it tomorrow after 12:00, I want to get this started soon...


----------



## ESY16

I'll sign up as Phoenix.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys 1 Hour left until people can start taking 2 teams. So if you want to join, join now please.


----------



## It Kills Me

Send me STL for team 2.


----------



## Angelo25

give me NYR for team 2.. if not i would like washington either or...


----------



## agent2421

Alright guys, updated..

6 more to go and we can start!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Ill Take the Pens please


----------



## agent2421

Alright almost done, I took Washington btw...

and Angelo just wondering, did you get a PM from me or no...


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Alright almost done, I took Washington btw...
> 
> and Angelo just wondering, did you get a PM from me or no...




yeah sorry.. it was lost in my inbox.. im currently trying to run three different fantasy drafts and it can get a tad bit hectic.. sure... i wouldnt mind being an assistant gm but i'll try my best with stats though..


----------



## Black Belt Jones

I'll take NJ, thanks


----------



## agent2421

k thanks Angelo, I'll put you up, if you have time meet me in the chat so we can discuss about the chat... Before people start picking, I kind of want them to know what the basics are... how they can get points and what kind of players they need.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> k thanks Angelo, I'll put you up, if you have time meet me in the chat so we can discuss about the chat... Before people start picking, I kind of want them to know what the basics are... how they can get points and what kind of players they need.




im in the chat right now... u should just make me a manager


----------



## agent2421

haha, sure why not... I'll update soon, i'm going to the chat right now..


----------



## MartyG77

I'll take Colombus for 2nd team.


----------



## agent2421

kk Marty... I'm back in chat btw, it disconnected me sorry.


----------



## agent2421

3 to go and we can start this baby!


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys 1 Hour left until people can start taking 2 teams. So if you want to join, join now please.



please no 2 teams for one people


----------



## agent2421

hey Kesler, i'm making for some people 2 teams because it would have taken way to long if I hadn't. There will be a waiting list however, and i guess to make it fair, the first person on the waiting list will take my 2nd team away. Then the managers teams, so they still have a chance but I wanted to get this thing going.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> hey Kesler, i'm making for some people 2 teams because it would have taken way to long if I hadn't. There will be a waiting list however, and i guess to make it fair, the first person on the waiting list will take my 2nd team away. Then the managers teams, so they still have a chance but I wanted to get this thing going.




as long as we get this going and we get more guys on the waiting list. i dont see why having 2 teams would matter.. as long the as the poster isn't making any lop sided deals with himself.. i dont see a problem..


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

well, its obviously your call since you started this, but what i would do is to take conscious pick for team that hadnt been taken until someone shows up.


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> well, its obviously your call since you started this, but what i would do is to take conscious pick for team that hadnt been taken until someone shows up.




i just hate giving away good players to teams that dont even have managers.. trades wont work either... honestly im dying for this thing to start


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Same .. we should just start it right now ~!!!!


----------



## agent2421

same I'm dying for it to start to. There's still 3 teams left: for the order of the draft I will be using nhl 08 lol. The waiting list is the key factor, whoever is on the waiting list gets a team, anyone who has 2 teams has to decide which team to give away and we'll do it like that.

PS: *All Managers, and AM please join me in the chat sometime soon to discuss the stats for the pool.*


----------



## MartyG77

cantwell7 said:


> Same .. we should just start it right now ~!!!!




I agree, starting this can only help us finding other players. I've been curious to participate because I see the other draft. (I didn't take Colorado in another cause the team was crapt...)


----------



## agent2421

but what will we do with the teams that don't have any players, we can't skip them. Also I want to discuss with people the stats first so you know how to pick the players. For example for a defensive defesemen he might be great and what not but the website I usually use (Pickuphockey.com) doesn't have blocked shots etc to make it valuable for that.

That's why I'm trying to contact the other managers and AM first so we can get an agreement, and I can post it on here so we can start.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> same I'm dying for it to start to. There's still 3 teams left: for the order of the draft I will be using nhl 08 lol. The waiting list is the key factor, whoever is on the waiting list gets a team, anyone who has 2 teams has to decide which team to give away and we'll do it like that.
> 
> PS: *All Managers, and AM please join me in the chat sometime soon to discuss the stats for the pool.*




im on there with cantwell right now


----------



## agent2421

u are?? where... I'm on but no ones in the thing right now, the fantasy-pool one?


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> u are?? where... I'm on but no ones in the thing right now, the fantasy-pool one?




haha yeah bro.. the one thats posted on your fantasy draft page


----------



## agent2421

K guys that chats messed up, lol I'm on fantasy-draft 3 for some reason with marty and notenough brewer. Where are you guys at... This chat is so messed up!


----------



## agent2421

Hey Angelo we're all in the chat right now, well 4 people, are u sure ur not in the wrong one?


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Hey Angelo we're all in the chat right now, well 4 people, are u sure ur not in the wrong one?




im trying to find it.. my effing work computer sucks


----------



## agent2421

Guys the draft starts in at 4:30 EST!


----------



## Angelo25

Detriot's and New York Rangers' first overall picks are available.. 

haha yes i know its early but hey i want to get this started


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Angelo .. you know what i want


----------



## agent2421

Two Teams are still available, so anyone please take them.


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> Angelo .. you know what i want




hahaha i love it!!! lets make the deal.. i'll pm


----------



## agent2421

Just to make sure, PM the person who comes after you.


----------



## Angelo25

hey theres a trade cmon between cantwell and i... haha trading teams and draft pick.. madness i tell you!


----------



## agent2421

haha lol, kk PM all trades to me 

lol also I'll let you guys trade teams because it hasn't started yet, but after that you cant trade away your franchise lol.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> haha lol, kk PM all trades to me
> 
> lol also I'll let you guys trade teams because it hasn't started yet, but after that you cant trade away your franchise lol.




ahhaa


----------



## Cal Vandelay

haha


----------



## agent2421

kk i put the trade up, does it look right to you guys...

Also I just wanted to make clear for goalies, you can have 1 main goalie but for the 2nd goalie it must be a back-up goaltender.

Example:

Osgood - main
Auld - Backup 

Vokoun - Main
Joseph - Backup


----------



## ESY16

Phoenix is willing to move the 3rd overall pick for the right deal. This is a chance for a team to draft a franchise superstar. This pick is extremely valuable though and I would be looking to do a 1st round + 2nd round for 3rd overall and later round draft pick (5th/6th) trade.


----------



## agent2421

Washington is willing to trade it's 1st Round Draft Pick (#24) for the right price.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

How about

Martin Biron
Gerber


----------



## agent2421

no both Biron and Gerber are considered to be as a starter. Gerber as of now is Ottawa's #1, and I would think Biron is a #1 in Philly.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, I decided to make this into a Keeper League. Pretty much Contracts are what it says on nhlnumbers.com. 

I will post more about it later but, pretty much your the General Manager of your team. After next season finishes you have a choice to remain with your team or you can PM me and ask to be fired. I will then fire you, and you can get hired by another team if it has an open slot to keep things fresh for you guys. There already has been a firing/hiring which is located on the draft thread (not chat).

When making your picks you should consider not only what will get you the best for next year but for the coming years as a general manager. More info will be posted later about it though.

Also you don't have to worry about it now but whenver your player is set to become an unrestricted free agent and you want to sign him to a new contract, the managers and me will all discuss the length of the contract and the price.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

excuse my ignorance, but what is the keeper league?


----------



## agent2421

oh sorry:

A keeper league means this is not only for this year but for numerous years. So the team your deciding now will be for next year and the future years (unless you asked to be fired). 

So this is a once and only draft, after doing this draft we won't have another one next year, the teams will remain the same, you can always get fired as the GM and be hired from a new team though. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> excuse my ignorance, but what is the keeper league?




You are the Gm.
You draft players , sign them , resign them .. you do it all .
Not only for this year but for upcoming years..


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> oh sorry:
> 
> A keeper league means this is not only for this year but for numerous years. So the team your deciding now will be for next year and the future years (unless you asked to be fired).
> 
> So this is a once and only draft, after doing this draft we won't have another one next year, the teams will remain the same, you can always get fired as the GM and be hired from a new team though. Does that make any sense?



so its basically the same game with more years, thanks


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Carolina's first pick #24 is avil.

Looking to aquire more picks..!


----------



## agent2421

Yup that's pretty much what it is, the same teams and stuff and we'll have them for a couple years. However people tend to get bored with there own teams so if there's an opening slot for a GM, then you can asked to be fired to get a new team.

haha and to make it more interesting, if you don't mind and have time when you make a pick, post the picture of the player and stuff to make it more appealing i guess. You don't have to, only if you want to.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

put in *Ivey71* for Dallas


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> no both Biron and Gerber are considered to be as a starter. Gerber as of now is Ottawa's #1, and I would think Biron is a #1 in Philly.



Oh, i just think ideally Gerber should be backup to a lot of teams, but ottawa has to play him anyways because they have no other choice.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> Oh, i just think ideally Gerber should be backup to a lot of teams, but ottawa has to play him anyways because they have no other choice.




Yes , maybe so.

Agent 2421 agreed that , a team *can not* have more than 1 Goalie that played over 50 games last season ..


----------



## MartyG77

Who's #1 in Tampa? Kolzig or Smith?

Maybe we should make a list of all the 30 starting goalkeepers?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Yeah we could do that .. ill run it by agent2421


----------



## MartyG77

cantwell7 said:


> Yes , maybe so.
> 
> Agent 2421 agreed that , a team *can not* have more than 1 Goalie that played over 50 games last season ..





Maybe we should do it by expectations for next year? What happen if I draft GiguÃ¨re and Belfour, GiguÃ¨re starts 60 games and during the season Toskala has to undergo surgery, so belfour plays alos more than 50 games?

I have no backup and I loose these points?

[EDIT] I just saw your previous post... [/EDIT]


----------



## Cal Vandelay

MartyG77 said:


> Maybe we should do it by expectations for next year? What happen if I draft GiguÃ¨re and Belfour, GiguÃ¨re starts 60 games and during the season Toskala has to undergo surgery, so belfour plays alos more than 50 games?
> 
> I have no backup and I loose these points?




That is a good question , agent or another manager will let everyone know , early as tomorrow!


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys good questions, if a goalie gets injured pretty much it's "tough luck". Just how it is in actual hockey, if Roberto Luongo gets injured they would have to go with there back-up and he would be the starting goaltender. However there is UFA, any remaining goalies end up there or you could always trade.

The reason for this is, the goalies get a lot of points, for wins, shutouts and etc. So I don't want someone to pick say Brodeur, and then pick Fleury or something like that if he ended up trading with someone. Two amazing goalies will you get a lot more points than a player probably would. 

So theres 2 options for this:

1. Find a website that allows scratches, thus making it much easier. *Then you could pick any two goalies you want, and the starter would get points, the back-up on your team would get points whenever you PM any managers or me.

2. Me and the managers do points manually, it'll be harder on us but if we have to do it we will.


Anyone who has any ideas just PM me, it's the first time I've ever created a league,been in lots just never created one before. PM me or other managers, and we'll discuss the thing about the goalies, as of right now no one really has to worry so I'll post the solution soon.

And yes it's pretty much for expectations for next season. If anyone knows of a great website to keep track of the whole pool it would really come in handy. Something which lets us have scratches and stuff like that.


----------



## agent2421

Also if anyone has used Yahoo Fantasy Hockey Pool is there a feature on that where you can scratch goaltenders or make it possible so your back-up won't get points.

For example: Someone has both Luongo and Brodeur. 

Starter: Brodeur *only one that gets points unless YOU decide to switch*

Backup: Luongo (wont get points until you decide to make him the #1


----------



## agent2421

Okay guys since the next guy isn't picking I decided I will include a fine. $3 Million from Chicago's Cap Space. I will give him Alexander Ovechkin as he is the highest person with points. 

4$ Million is the fee for missing your turn, normally in the first round you would be kicked but as we started it today, I'll let him have the fine 1 million less.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Okay guys since the next guy isn't picking I decided I will include a fine. $3 Million from Chicago's Cap Space. I will give him Alexander Ovechkin as he is the highest person with points.
> 
> 4$ Million is the fee for missing your turn, normally in the first round you would be kicked but as we started it today, I'll let him have the fine 1 million less.




hey agent.. i pm you too.. but i believe that you leave the pick open and wait until he can make a pick while letting other gms continue with the draft.. that way we dont give these guys an ovechkin... while they dont do any work.. i hate that.. we have to be more aggressive with guys that miss the draft hour


----------



## agent2421

so what do you suggest? Where in the draft would I put him, 3rd or ??.

Plus I don't really blame him too much, since it was the first day and we started it so fast which is why he got fined $3 Million as well.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> so what do you suggest? Where in the draft would I put him, 3rd or ??.
> 
> Plus I don't really blame him too much, since it was the first day and we started it so fast which is why he got fined $3 Million as well.




keep his pick open and just message him to pick the minute he sees the message from you from the available players.. and continue with the draft.. its not really fair to give him ovechkin when the guy whos been waiting for an hour has him on top of his list... and its been 6 hours already.. starting the draft has no merit cuz he should atleast check this forum once a night..


----------



## MartyG77

I agree with this. Missing a turn _can_ happen and I find that a 3M$ fine is hard. Letting the selection open is a disadvantage, but it's more fair.

But if we get 30 GMs we should try to replace the ones that are late.


----------



## agent2421

Okay guys, then we'll make his pick whenever he gets on. The Draft will continue and Ovechkin is still available then. The Fine is $1 Million.


----------



## ESY16

I find it surprising that I haven't received single offer/inquiry about the #3 pick. Players like Ovechkin are still available (every player but Crosby) and you could land your franchise an absolute superstar. I would be looking for a 1st + 2nd round picks for my 1st (3rd overall) round pick and a later round pick. PM me with any offers. I have to pick by 1:20 PST tomorrow and I would like to have any deal done a couple of hours before then.


----------



## 7th Player

I'm willing to go down a little in the draft

PM me with offers.. looking for your 1st rounder + 2nd or 3rd


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

I suggest if he is kicked out in the future, the fine should be lifted for the new GM.

Anyways, did agent pm the next GM?


----------



## agent2421

It's not my job to PM the next GM. As the draft goes its the person's responsibility (the one who just drafted) to PM the following person. I think he's waiting for a trade as well. So make sure after your turn is over to PM the following person.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> It's not my job to PM the next GM. As the draft goes its the person's responsibility (the one who just drafted) to PM the following person. I think he's waiting for a trade as well. So make sure after your turn is over to PM the following person.



Actually SMAPTI7 PM me three spots before my turn to take my player, that way i have either A)send a list B)to predict what time to take my player c)make trade with another GM

Well, he is doing too much, but that is really professionally done, not to mention taking cap hits for us.


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> Actually SMAPTI7 PM me three spots before my turn to take my player, that way i have either A)send a list B)to predict what time to take my player c)make trade with another GM
> 
> Well, he is doing too much, but that is really professionally done, not to mention taking cap hits for us.




yeah i love how SMAPTI7 does that.. really helps.. but only if you have time.. i know i dont... 
although i think it would be smart if we'd try this out since we need this draft to get started


----------



## agent2421

Yea I'll be doing the cap hits thing to, and I guess I can PM them but probably not all the time because I might be busy. So I'll post the trade up, and the next person please draft soon lol.

ha just as I wrote this cantwell made his pick, nvm.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Yea I'll be doing the cap hits thing to, and I guess I can PM them but probably not all the time because I might be busy. So I'll post the trade up, and the next person please draft soon lol.
> 
> ha just as I wrote this cantwell made his pick, nvm.




hahah awesome..agent ur doing a great job anyways!


----------



## agent2421

Thanks 

I'll be making my pick shortly.


----------



## Angelo25

haha wow.. cantwell got busy.. eh..


----------



## agent2421

hey guys, I posted a Salary Chart on the first page, i will be putting the salaries on the chart later on today but that's just the layout. For RFA's and UFA's the managers will discuss the contract length and salary as well btw.

Also someone please take the Tampa Bay team, it's the only team remaining until the waiting list starts.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> hey guys, I posted a Salary Chart on the first page, i will be putting the salaries on the chart later on today but that's just the layout. For RFA's and UFA's the managers will discuss the contract length and salary as well btw.
> 
> Also someone please take the Tampa Bay team, it's the only team remaining until the waiting list starts.




sounds good!!!


----------



## Angelo25

NYR would love to move up in the draft possibly acquire a top 12 pick... i will massively overpay.. pm me for offers


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> haha wow.. cantwell got busy.. eh..




That i did


----------



## agent2421

hey guys, I just want to know your opinions... Do you think I should let it remain being 6 hours waiting periods or bring it down to 5?


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> hey guys, I just want to know your opinions... Do you think I should let it remain being 6 hours waiting periods or bring it down to 5?




bring it to 4.. we need to be harder that most drafts if its going to be a keeper


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> bring it to 4.. we need to be harder that most drafts if its going to be a keeper




4 sounds good to me , i would love to go as far as 3


----------



## 7th Player

HABS and RANGERS agree to a deal

Habs send 1st round, 3rd round and 15th round picks 

to NY Rangers for 1st round, 2nd round and 14th round picks


----------



## agent2421

Alright if you both came to a deal. Normally just PM me about a trade but this is fine as well. K I'll bring it down to 4 hours i guess.


----------



## Angelo25

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> HABS and RANGERS agree to a deal
> 
> Habs send 1st round, 3rd round and 15th round picks
> 
> to NY Rangers for 1st round, 2nd round and 14th round picks




confirm.. also.. Pittsburgh pick is available but only if i can move down 4 or 5 picks... or if someone massively overpays.. will listen to offers and will only respond if its close to a deal..


----------



## curtisinpa

Looking to trade down from #7, please PM before my time is up


----------



## agent2421

well guys another one has quit, there are 2 open slots. ANYONE Please take those teams. I'd prefer if the person is new, but if you have only 1 team and know you can be in charge of both please PM me or post on here.


----------



## TBLbrian

did i miss something, or can i be Tampa Bay?


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> did i miss something, or can i be Tampa Bay?




done deal


----------



## Black Belt Jones

Looking to trade down from the 13th pick, PM me with offers


----------



## agent2421

Great we got a Tampa Bay GM!!!!!

Also I will give Ivey an extra hour I guess because he didn't get the full 4 hours as it goes into the "resting" time. But if he's on, It'd be great to get another pick done today.


----------



## TBLbrian

what time is the cut off for the next pick in eastern time??


----------



## agent2421

The cut of time is from 1:00 Am - 10:00 AM EST time.

And guys I know 4 hours is a short time compared to 6 but if you know you can't do the pick you can always send lists to the 3 of us (me, angelo and cantwell).


----------



## TBLbrian

Tampa bay is looking to move down in the 2nd round and up in the 3rd.

anyone interested let me know?


----------



## HuttonTanev

I'll take Chicago..


----------



## agent2421

Thanks, now all 30 GM slots are filled up again. If anyone wants to join now you will take over any team if the GM has 2 teams. 

So for example, someone can take my Washington since I have 2 teams.


----------



## agent2421

Guys I just want to tell you that if you can't make your pick PLEASE send lists. The last 2 people didn't make there selections on time and for this keeper league I want people who are committed to this draft. So please, if you know you can't make it send lists so we can also make this whole process quicker.


----------



## matt trick

I will take the caps.


----------



## Angelo25

matt trick said:


> I will take the caps.




done..


----------



## TBLbrian

we need to get this thing going. there is so many picks, only 5 a day will take a long time.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

TBLbrifri said:


> we need to get this thing going. there is so many picks, only 5 a day will take a long time.



5 per day is consider fast to a lot of draft game.


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> 5 per day is consider fast to a lot of draft game.




haha yeah seriously.. 3 is average.. 5 is fast.. honestly..


----------



## TBLbrian

haha, i guess im the rookie and am just excited to get this thing going.


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> haha, i guess im the rookie and am just excited to get this thing going.




haha sall good man.. im hoping with a little tinkering with the rules and implementing new innovative ideas we might increase the activity to 10 players a day.. agent2421, cantwell7 and i might shut down this draft on sunday and work out a new way of drafting.. Honestly, i've learned a lot from Smapti7's draft and CRDragons..but so far its been pretty good.. we need more people to be involved though.. loving the enthusiasm.. we need more of that here..


----------



## agent2421

Yep Angelo has got it right, we're thinking about shutting it down for a day and making changes to make it much much faster!

Haha Love that you took the Caps from me matt trick, finally we're getting more people involved and now all the people with 2 accounts can give there teams up if people ask for them.


----------



## TBLbrian

well if you start a new draft, id def. still like to be the Lightning and be involved.

being that its summer, i have a lot more time to be active.


----------



## agent2421

Oh it won't be a new draft, the same draft, so same teams, same players. We're just shutting it down for a day, that way we can make the picks much faster.


----------



## MartyG77

If someone wants Colombus, take them!

I just want to make sure that the GM get a player he wants.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I just want to explain, Black Belt Jones and I have been talking and we both feel that Shane Doan isn't a good pick to build around for a keeper league. Black Belt Jones had many valid reasons which is why I'm changing his pick to Ryan Getzlaf. For the first 2 rounds we'll be more sympathetic so you can atleast build a franchise but after that it'll be getting more strict and we won't let you choose who you want.

However Black Belt Jones has been fined $2 Million instead of the normal $1 Million fee.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, It's been a good day today, we've had about 10 picks done, good job guys!


----------



## HuttonTanev

Looking for a late 1st...

My 2nd and 3rd for your 1st and 4th


----------



## TBLbrian

The




are looking to move down in the 2nd and up in the 3rd.


----------



## HuttonTanev

TBLbrifri said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> are looking to move down in the 2nd and up in the 3rd.




I have 2nd in 3rd

28th in 2nd

Can we make deal?


----------



## TBLbrian

i need a more fair deal then that, i would get a worse player in the deal. that could be a first line for 2nd line player deal

PM me and we can try work something out


----------



## Angelo25

NYR Rangers have fired their scouting department and are looking to move Franchise Defenseman Dion Phaneuf.. looking to acquire picks in the second and third round..


----------



## agent2421

The Ottawa Senators are looking to trade up for a late 1st/early 2nd pick.

PM Me with offers.



Btw we had 17 players selected today, I'm pretty sure thats a first 

Good job guys


----------



## TBLbrian

good negotiating Agent, and i feel like it was a pretty fair deal.

even though i think you won the deal overall, i think this gives me a better chance to get the guy i want.


----------



## MartyG77

> 12. Of the 27 guys you will be drafting (2 prospects) 20 will be placed into your line up with 7 guys in the farm. You will select the 7 farm players. The 2 highest cap within those 5 farm players WILL STILL count against the $56.7 million cap.




So can you explain me the trade that have been just announced where 3 picks go one way and only 2 come back?

Thanks!


----------



## TBLbrian

MartyG77 said:


> So can you explain me the trade that have been just announced where 3 picks go one way and only 2 come back?
> 
> Thanks!




if your talking about the trade between tampa and ott:

*Ottawa: 71st, 110th and 2nd round entry draft pick
Tampa: 64th, 124th*

its because we are doing a 2 round entry draft, so i just traded my 2nd round pick. so what i'm assuming happens is after the draft, i get a prospect that hasn't been drafted in the first 2 rounds

someone correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

TBLbrifri said:


> if your talking about the trade between tampa and ott:
> 
> *Ottawa: 71st, 110th and 2nd round entry draft pick
> Tampa: 64th, 124th*
> 
> its because we are doing a 2 round entry draft, so i just traded my 2nd round pick. so what i'm assuming happens is after the draft, i get a prospect that hasn't been drafted in the first 2 rounds
> 
> someone correct me if i'm wrong?




im not quite sure what you mean there ..but 

When trading draft picks they *DO NOT * have to be equal trades ex. 2picks for 1 pick .

It is up to the Gm to have the right amount of picks / players at the end of the day .


----------



## MartyG77

So Ottawa will have to release one of their players to remain at 27?

Correct me if I'm wrong to!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

MartyG77 said:


> So Ottawa will have to release one of their players to remain at 27?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong to!




it depends if we get a program (that keeps control of the stats ) that lets you have scratches , because it would not fair to have 27 players avilable and another with only 25 .

So ..when i find out ill let u know. 

or 

Agent may already know ,


----------



## agent2421

haha sorry guys, I can explain again... I thought I already edited that part before, me, Angelo, and Cantwell all decided that you can trade for unequal picks since this is a keeper league and it's the GM's resposibility at the end of the day for the trades they make. Right now we're thinking having around 27 but not 100% sure yet, we're still in discussions for everything else.

I copied CR Dragon's format, but our pool's are run a bit differently so I'll change that, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Detroit redwings currently hold pick # 45 in the 2nd round 

There looking to move down and aquire more picks in rounds ( 2nd-5th)


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> Detroit redwings currently hold pick # 53 in the 2nd round
> 
> There looking to move down and aquire more picks in rounds ( 2nd-5th)




hey bro you have the 45th pick not the 53rd.. you gave 53rd to pho!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> hey bro you have the 45th pick not the 53rd.. you gave 53rd to pho!




sorry bout that i ll change it


----------



## It Kills Me

5.833M is Kiprusoff's cap hit, not 8.5M.. Thanks.


----------



## agent2421

hey Choc skittles, we don't go by the Cap Hit, the salary is determined by the 08/09 season, and the number of years they have on your team, is the same number they have on there actual contract. 


So when the 08/09 season is done, whatever salary the nhl is paying him for the 09/10 season, it will change.


----------



## TBLbrian

agent2421 said:


> haha sorry guys, I can explain again... I thought I already edited that part before, me, Angelo, and Cantwell all decided that you can trade for unequal picks since this is a keeper league and it's the GM's resposibility at the end of the day for the trades they make. Right now we're thinking having around 27 but not 100% sure yet, we're still in discussions for everything else.
> 
> I copied CR Dragon's format, but our pool's are run a bit differently so I'll change that, thanks for reminding me.




by trading my entry draft pick, the way i thought of it was instead of taking my 2nd round pick in the entry draft, i just sign a random prospect/free agent that wasn't picked up either draft after everything was done to fill out my roster. does that work?


----------



## agent2421

yeah sure, you can sign any free agent you want after the rounds, this is like the NHL, at any time you can sign a free agent. Just you can't pick anyone out of the 08 draft, so no Stamkos or anyone from that. As long as you don't overload your roster with free agents it's good, at any time after the draft you can just post that your team signs this player...


----------



## 7th Player

kovalchuk's cap hit is 6.4 ot 7.5!


----------



## agent2421

yeah Assaf, I already explained, we're going by actual salary for next year the 08/09 season not the cap hit.


----------



## 7th Player

ok thanks sorry for that

you do realize that player salaries are higher next year than the cap hits..


----------



## agent2421

lol yeah i know, but I'm trying to keep on par with the NHL, so the # of years you have the player is the same as on there contract unless you buy them out or something, or trade them.

Since this is a keeper league, I'm trying so we can make it work at least a few years, it'd be pretty cool to see how long this lasts.


----------



## MartyG77

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> ok thanks sorry for that
> 
> you do realize that player salaries are higher next year than the cap hits..




Not for every players. Guest I'd like to know that rule before, but we can only make better choices for the future of our franchise!


----------



## TBLbrian

agent2421 said:


> yeah sure, you can sign any free agent you want after the rounds, this is like the NHL, at any time you can sign a free agent. Just you can't pick anyone out of the 08 draft, so no Stamkos or anyone from that. As long as you don't overload your roster with free agents it's good, at any time after the draft you can just post that your team signs this player...




ok, so just to make sure i got this 100% there is a 2 round (2008) entry draft? how is that order determined?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Carolina is looking to move up in the 2nd round ,

pm me if your interested


----------



## agent2421

The order still has to be discussed by me, angelo, and cantwell, we'll talk today and post tomorrow. Either it will be the same order we have right now or it will be a new order totally random. We'll let you know soon.


----------



## Angelo25

NEW YORK RANGERS would love to move down from their pick 34th.. listening to the best offers.. deadline is 1 pm pacific time


----------



## It Kills Me

agent2421 said:


> hey Choc skittles, we don't go by the Cap Hit, the salary is determined by the 08/09 season, and the number of years they have on your team, is the same number they have on there actual contract.
> 
> 
> So when the 08/09 season is done, whatever salary the nhl is paying him for the 09/10 season, it will change.




That's pretty gay. 

But ok.


----------



## HuttonTanev

angelo25 said:


> NEW YORK RANGERS would love to move down from their pick 34th.. listening to the best offers.. deadline is 1 pm pacific time




Hey I think we can work out on a deal...

I have the 58th pick and

62nd


----------



## TBLbrian

Tampa gets: 34,81, 160

New York gets: 50, 64, 124

i guess i'm up


----------



## Cal Vandelay

anybody lookin to move down in the 2nd pm me

Carolina is looking to move up


----------



## ESY16

Phoenix would really like to move up in the second round and down in the 3rd. PM me with offers.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Hey guys just a little question... In my other keeper league I was offered Lidstrom and 98 Overall for Horton and 131 overall... there are no defensive points catagories, and 5 players from 16 teams in the league were kept... I was thinking i'd rather have Lidstrom anyway, thoughts?


----------



## MartyG77

> Originally Posted by agent2421
> There is a trade to announce:
> 
> Dallas trades:
> 
> Pick # 52
> Pick #69
> Pick # 112
> Pick #129
> 
> To Detroit For:
> 
> Pick #45
> And A Player to be named later *future considerations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone make this deal?? seriously
Click to expand...



I move the subject, but I'm worried about it too.


----------



## agent2421

aren't we all, some people have already addressed to me this trade and how wrong it looked... I don't see anybody with half a mind making this deal but that's just me...

btw we beat yesterday's record of 17.... 19 PICKS Today


----------



## Angelo25

New York Rangers would love to move down from pick 50... Ideally i would love to acquire picks in the third round and fourth round.. pm for offers.. will only respond if there is a potential of a deal


----------



## TBLbrian

another quick ?

Are points going to be given for face-off wins?


sorry for all the random ?'s. if possible i think before we get into the middle rounds we should know what points are given for so we know what type of players we need for when drafting for depth (like an offensive d-man vs stay at home). i know it says the basic ones on the main page, i was just curious about the little things, for the later rounds.


----------



## agent2421

hey yea your questions are good, I'll talk to Angelo later on today/tomorrow and we'll see if we can give you guys the official stats.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

> aren't we all, some people have already addressed to me this trade and how wrong it looked... I don't see anybody with half a mind making this deal but that's just me...





Yes it looks very lobsided , but the player to be named later will be a very good one ...and at that time the trade will equal out ..

No worries ..

The draft is going to well for anyone to want to screw it over ..


----------



## Danavan

Can I join the waiting list?


----------



## agent2421

Yes, Ivey sent me a PM and he says that your a very good GM and will give him a good player. Ivey also wanted everyone to know that the reason he isn't on much is because his computer broke and that he knows what he's doing as this is a keeper league and he's won before.

Anyways moving past that...sure you can join Danavan

The people you can PM are Angelo, Cantwell, Chocolate Skittles & MartyG77 about what team you want.


----------



## It Kills Me

Danavan is taking over my 2nd team St. Louis. 

That has Stastny and Kiprusoff so far.


----------



## agent2421

Great welcome to the draft Danavan


----------



## It Kills Me

agent2421 said:


> Great welcome to the draft Danavan




Oh, and to the other GMs with two teams. . He said mine were the best.  Step your game up guys.


----------



## agent2421

well one of those GM's will be gone, we have someone else who wants to join I just have to wait for his PM...


----------



## Angelo25

Chocolate Skittles said:


> Oh, and to the other GMs with two teams. . He said mine were the best.  Step your game up guys.




li have lidstrom and thornton

yeah right.. 

NYR absolutely sucks for me..


----------



## TBLbrian

any word on how stats are going to work?

i dont mean to keep asking but my next pick is going to depend on it.


----------



## agent2421

Me and Angelo decided we'll take about stats this weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Hey guys, does a 6 year contract worth $7 Million per seem like a reasonable price for J-Bo? I'm just trying to figure out what my cap space looks like.


----------



## matt trick

Downie Did It said:


> Hey guys, does a 6 year contract worth $7 Million per seem like a reasonable price for J-Bo? I'm just trying to figure out what my cap space looks like.




I think you could get him for 6.5 million realistically (He isn't Chara, Nieds, Lidstrom, or Phaneuf), but at the same time if he wanted JBouw could probably get ten per year. I think anything over 7 is unfair to you and 6-7 is very fair.


----------



## Saturated Fats

My first pick in the third round (66th Overall, I believe) is available. I am Atlanta.

Looking to move down in the third, whilst acquiring an extra pick or two.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Ok, $6.5 for 6 years it is. Thanks.


----------



## Angelo25

hey since everyone is complaining about the random pick.. were going to post three players.. the last player taken off will be the substitute pick in case you miss your cut off time. Gms can take the player that they want to keep in the free agent pool, once the player is chosen for you and you want to change it, you will be fined 1 mil against the salary cap.


1) Alex Tanguay
2) Paul Kariya 
3) Erik Cole


----------



## agent2421

I'll start this off, Paul Kariya


----------



## Smapti7

erik cole



great concept, where did u get this idea from?


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Smapti7 said:


> erik cole
> 
> 
> 
> great concept, where did u get this idea from?



i suggest it.


----------



## agent2421

haha Smapti i wonder  

How could any of us ever think of something like that...


Also for anyone who isn't in the pool, Philadelphia is up for grabs just PM me.


----------



## MartyG77

Looking to move down in the third round, #72 overall available.

PM me with offers!

Thanks!


----------



## agent2421

Okay


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Dumont


----------



## MartyG77

Niklas Backstrom the goaltender.

He took him yesterday...


----------



## agent2421

oh nvm, weird, I never saw that the first time, thanks for telling me...


----------



## Ivey71

Ryan Miller is up for grabs .. will cost you a few picks .


----------



## agent2421

Philadelphia is interested in a goaltender or moving up in the draft. Ivey maybe we can work something out...

If anyone else has offers PM me, I'd really like to move up in the draft to get a 3rd rounder...


----------



## Ivey71

go on the chat


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Ivey71 said:


> go on the chat



Anyways, Do i still have the number 1 overall pick in 2008 entry draft? Or is it belongs to Tampa Bay? I think this is important because i need to know whether i get Stamkos or not.


----------



## TBLbrian

yeah...i'd be more than happy to do the entry draft by how it went last year 

honestly i think the most fair way is to do a random order, because if the team that picks 1st has the first overall then they have Stamkos and Crosby...just my opinion.


----------



## Ivey71

TBLbrifri said:


> yeah...i'd be more than happy to do the entry draft by how it went last year
> 
> honestly i think the most fair way is to do a random order, because if LA has it then they have Stamkos and Crosby...just my opinion.




i agree , on one part .. 

I think it should be a completly different order ..or take the order we have now and switch it around.

LA last - Buffalo First that sorta thing


----------



## Angelo25

Ivey71 said:


> i agree , on one part ..
> 
> I think it should be a completly different order ..or take the order we have now and switch it around.
> 
> LA last - Buffalo First that sorta thing




LA last, Buffalo First... i like that..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> LA last, Buffalo First... i like that..




You runnin Buffalo or sumthin the angelo? lol


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

angelo25 said:


> LA last, Buffalo First... i like that..



I have a better option. LA first.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> I have a better option. LA first.




nahh


----------



## TBLbrian

i think random order is the best way to go. because by going last in the 1st round you still get a good team because you get a high pick.

i think random is the most fair, no one has an advantage.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Everyone Please Note*

*Agent , Angelo & I have decided that we will keep track of players salarys by the CAP-HIT NOT THE ACTUAL SALARY * 


If you have any questions ask Agent , Angelo or I 

Thanks

Also Agent will fix the player Cap-hit Column Later on tonite


----------



## agent2421

I will list the salary for each team later on as well when I have time...

Also another note that Fines have been lifted so that instead of missing your pick and getting a fine, we give you 3 players (randomized) and then we eliminate till the team gets one player.

If they want to change there player at any given time, they may PM me, Angelo or Cantwell and have to pay fine of $1 million to change the player..

WE ALSO DECIDED... to let everyone go free of the fines given, they no longer exist as we came out with this new thing. 

However the warning still does exist, so for the teams who currently have fines, they must make there picks on time (or send lists) because they can still be kicked out.


----------



## agent2421

As the Phoenix GM cant make his pick on time probably, the next 3 players are:

Jason Arnott
Thomas Vanek
Ales Hemsky

So vote 2 out...


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Arnott


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> Arnott




hemsky


----------



## TBLbrian

ales hemsky


----------



## agent2421

Thomas Vanek welcome to your new team... the Phoenix Coyotes!


----------



## TBLbrian

i def. agree this is the best way to do the random picks.


----------



## agent2421

Great, thanks for your input, I like how involved you are in this draft TBL, if you'd like a greater role in this draft PM me at any time. By greater role I'm saying as one of the people running this.


----------



## Saturated Fats

Draft is bouncing along pretty well now. I'm pleased.

This is the problem with having such a high pick in the 1st though. I had to wait SO long for my second. Then, I draft two in rapid succession... and I'm back to waiting.

Ah well. Think i've done pretty well thusfar.


----------



## It Kills Me

Just add a 'c' to the first Nicklas. 

Nicklas Backstrom = Forward.
Niklas Backstrom = Goalie.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

The Draft has really slowed down ... 
Lets get it back to where it was a few days ago , with 18 picks a day


----------



## TBLbrian

agent2421 said:


> Great, thanks for your input, I like how involved you are in this draft TBL, if you'd like a greater role in this draft PM me at any time. By greater role I'm saying as one of the people running this.




yeah, i have a lot more time since i'm out of school. if their is any way i could help just PM me and i'll be glad to do what i can.


----------



## Danavan

what picks have surprised you guys so far (late or early)? 
for me the are ryan miller and dan cleary


----------



## stupendousman

Dan Cleary


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Dan Cleary , for sure .. id love to have him / just not that early


----------



## Ivey71

I was surprised at Nik Backstrom (G) in the 3rd round .. little high i think especialy with Huet and others still out there


----------



## agent2421

Dan Cleary is a given but I was surprised about Suter.

Given that the guy already had Vanek, and to say he doesn't want him and get's fined $1 million for Suter is the one that surprised me the most.

I've checked the other drafts and stuff, and he could have easily had Vanek and wait until the next round maybe even 2 rounds to get him.

By the way guys, I want your input in this, if I reduce it to 3 hours will it be too short or no? The draft has been going slower, but I don't want too many people to miss there picks either, So do you like 4 hours or should I change to 3?


----------



## Ivey71

If people show some commitment 3 hours should be no problem ,

& plus if u find u cant sit around and wait for your turn .. SEND A LIST to Agent , Cantwell or Angelo .. there should be no exuses ..

If you miss your pick its your fault and noone elses , stop blaming it on on the 3 men taking care of the thing , there doing a hell of a job .

So 3 hours is not a problem , if everyone plays there part


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I just want to introduce our new director of player personnel 

*TBLbrifri*


----------



## agent2421

I don't think Unstoppable will make his pick so I'll post the next 3, if he posts before his time is up he can have the player he picked.

1. Valcav Prospal
2. Derek Roy
3. Ales Hemsky


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Ales Hemsky.


----------



## agent2421

Derek Roy


----------



## TBLbrian

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys I just want to introduce our new director of player personnel
> 
> *TBLbrifri*




nice...what exactly does that mean?


----------



## MartyG77

He took Staal in time...

sorry guys!


----------



## It Kills Me

Ivey71 said:


> I was surprised at Nik Backstrom (G) in the 3rd round .. little high i think especialy with Huet and others still out there




Huet's overrated. Plus he's got a ridiculous cap number for a 1B goalie. 

I took Backstrom a little early, but still. He's the guy I want.


----------



## TBLbrian

i honestly thought all of the goalies would go much higher. i traded up to make sure i could get Turco.

but goalies young goalies like Cam Ward and Pascal Leclaire are still left


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I hope your all fine with this, but starting tomorrow I'm reducing the time to 3 hours, if you can't make it please send lists, It's really gotten much slower for the past little while.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, Anaheim's GM Sensational Spezza will probably not make his pick so I'll put the next 3 randomized people (From 2nd page nhl stats) since first is almost done.

1. Cory Stillman
2. Nathan Horton
3. Tomas Plekanec


----------



## TBLbrian

Tomas Plekanec


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys, Anaheim's GM Sensational Spezza will probably not make his pick so I'll put the next 3 randomized people (From 2nd page nhl stats) since first is almost done.
> 
> 1. Cory Stillman
> 2. Nathan Horton
> 3. Tomas Plekanec




nathan horton


----------



## agent2421

Cory Stillman welcome to your new team the *Anaheim Ducks!*


----------



## TBLbrian

Tampa Bay is looking to move back into the late 4th round. PM me with offers


----------



## agent2421

NEW NOTICE


Hey everyone, I'm putting something new into effect right now so whenever people send picks it'll be more easy for all of us. I've made a few error's already about not taking people's pick even when they sent the list due to inbox space and everything. So starting from now if you can send your lists to the person provided it will be really helpful.

ANAHEIM-COLORADO: *cantwell7*

COLUMBUS-MONTREAL: *Agent2421*

NASHVILLE-PITTSBURGH: *Angelo25*

SANJOSE-WASHINGTON: *TBLbrifri*


----------



## agent2421

.....


----------



## TBLbrian

wow 8 am is early..haha.


----------



## agent2421

Yeah I know lol, but people can always send lists the night before, if I ever have a pick at 8:00 I'll prob send it to one of you 4. Same thing about at night for some people 11:00 - 2:00 is a late pick, so send lists for those one's if you can't make it.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Islanders looking to get another 4-5 round pick. Both prospect picks are available.


----------



## Danavan

that's 5 am for me in Vancouver which is really ****ing early. I have no problem sending in a list, but always like to double check all the players to make sure I'm getting the best available.


----------



## TBLbrian

i personally think 9 would be better start time, but i'm not a morning person.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> NEW NOTICE
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm putting something new into effect right now so whenever people send picks it'll be more easy for all of us. I've made a few error's already about not taking people's pick even when they sent the list due to inbox space and everything. So starting from now if you can send your lists to the person provided it will be really helpful.
> 
> ANAHEIM-COLORADO: *cantwell7*
> 
> COLUMBUS-MONTREAL: *Agent2421*
> 
> NASHVILLE-PITTSBURGH: *Angelo25*
> 
> SANJOSE-WASHINGTON: *TBLbrifri*



wait, we now have three hours? I am for one against it. I dont see why we shouldnt play this game slowly, what is the hurry to get the pace up? Actually i have a big problem on sending lists, i like to pick it myself when its my turn. As long as i do it within my time, it should be alright but three hours is just too short.


----------



## agent2421

yeah I see the problem there, I think the morning time is really bad now, It should stick to 10:00. 

people please give more opinions about the 3 hour time, some people say it's going too slow and stuff so I thought I'd change it.

What do you guys want?


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

how about assigned a schedule ahead of time, so we know when to take our players, and at the same time we can increase the pace of the game. Like 8 picks per day.

I still want it slow though.


----------



## TBLbrian

either way the amount of time doesn't matter to me. we shouldn't be in a huge hurry, we have will end up with so much time before the season starts.

maybe for the later rounds make the time shorter? and leave it for now.


----------



## agent2421

Thanks for the input guys, I'll see tomorrow the chat thread to see if anyone else has anything to say but if you guys want' it slower we can do that. 

Yeah I agree if we finish too early we'll have alot of time on our hands, but if we get to a point where we have to rush to finish the draft, it has to be done before the pre-season starts.

We're also thinking about doing something with coaches but are not sure at the moment.


----------



## Red Dragon

Hey you guys, I am have to quit. I am grounded for a month so I won't have interenet access. Good luck to you all, hope you find a replacement soon.


----------



## ESY16

I was wondering if there was any idea as to when the order for the entry draft (final 2 rounds) was going to be determined. It would be useful to know this when it comes to trade negotiations.


----------



## Teamcanada

I'm against the change to 3 hours; espically starting it on the weekend. This thing is cooking on 6 hours; just leave it. Why try and fix it if its not broken?


----------



## MartyG77

Teamcanada said:


> I'm against the change to 3 hours; espically starting it on the weekend. This thing is cooking on 6 hours; just leave it. Why try and fix it if its not broken?




I agree with him.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

You Know what , 

I thought moving it to 3 hours would be better ..

But since alot of Gm's think 4 hours is fine .. I think we should leave it there .


----------



## agent2421

yeah we're moving back to before, 4 hours... ahh sorry to hear about that Jackie.


----------



## Ivey71

Dallas would like to move down from pick # 101 in the 4th .. looking to aquire a late 4 th & a 8th rounder ..

Pm me with interst


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Teamcanada said:


> I'm against the change to 3 hours; espically starting it on the weekend. This thing is cooking on 6 hours; just leave it. Why try and fix it if its not broken?



I agree, i dont know why we even need to change to 4 hours


----------



## agent2421

It was already to 4 hours prior to changing it.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I don't think Black Belt Jones will make his pick so the 3 players are:

1. Tobias Enstrom
2. Chris Phillips 
3. Simon Gagne


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys I don't think Black Belt Jones will make his pick so the 3 players are:
> 
> 1. Tobias Enstrom
> 2. Chris Phillips
> 3. Simon Gagne




gagne


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Tobias Enstrom


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Danavan, you took BOTH of the players I was hoping would somehow drop to me.


----------



## agent2421

New Jersey get's *Chris Phillips.*


----------



## Danavan

Downie Did It said:


> Danavan, you took BOTH of the players I was hoping would somehow drop to me.




haha sorry buddy


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Then Sharp and Plekanec get picked. Terrible 3 picks for me...

Oh well, if Gagne returns to 40 goal form, I got a steal.


----------



## Danavan

Downie Did It said:


> Then Sharp and Plekanec get picked. Terrible 3 picks for me...
> 
> Oh well, if Gagne returns to 40 goal form, I got a steal.




and if he gets another concusion you got Eric Lindros v2.0


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Danavan said:


> and if he gets another concusion you got Eric Lindros v2.0




True, true.

Gagne was never really a physical guy like Lindros though.


----------



## Danavan

Downie Did It said:


> True, true.
> 
> Gagne was never really a physical guy like Lindros though.




clearly not the same kind of player, I was reffering more to the becoming a vegtable quality


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Danavan said:


> clearly not the same kind of player, I was reffering more to the becoming a vegtable quality




Yeah, I know what you meant; just saying that Gagne's perimeter game would be much less affected by fear of getting/suffering another concussion than Lindros's game.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys just wondering what do you guys think the best teams are right now. If you look at the rosters page, some teams are really coming along well, if you have to list the top 3 teams right now what would they be. (Don't list your own  )


----------



## Danavan

Downie Did It said:


> Yeah, I know what you meant; just saying that Gagne's perimeter game would be much less affected by fear of getting/suffering another concussion than Lindros's game.




good point 

As for who would have the best teams, I would say
Detroit, Pittsburg and Buffalo all jump out at me because they are balanced.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Buffalo, Detroit, St. Louis


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Florida


----------



## stupendousman

I'm liking St. Louis and NYR.

NYR defensive depth, wow!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*1.Buffalo - Balance*
*2.NYR - Pure Depth**
3.NYI - Pure Depth *

*
Godd job so far guys *


----------



## agent2421

The next 3 people are:

Alexander Frolov
Joni Pitkanen
Ed Jovanovski


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> The next 3 people are:
> 
> Alexander Frolov
> Joni Pitkanen
> Ed Jovanovski




frolov


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Ed Jovanovski


----------



## TBLbrian

so far these teams are coming along well. i can't say that i think any team is well above another. but the Rangers def. have the most depth.

since it's a fantasy league, i think the low round picks are going to be what makes the difference, since its easy to get the guys early on that will get you points, but having a solid 3rd and 4th lines that gets you points is a challenge.


----------



## TBLbrian

i guess ill start this for the leafs:

Alexander Frolov
Vaclav Prospal
Pascal Leclaire


----------



## Teamcanada

Frolov...


----------



## 7th Player

leclaire


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Leclaire was picked 44th overall.


----------



## agent2421

yeah since he was picked we'll have 2 players:

Valcav Prospal
Milan Michalek
*Frolov already out*


----------



## TBLbrian

oh, sorry. i didn't see that Leclaire was picked, my bad.


----------



## Danavan

prospal


----------



## Velociraptor

michalek it is, I'll select now.


----------



## TBLbrian

any idea how we are doing entry draft order?


----------



## agent2421

Yep, it'll be posted today! It's a totally random order done by nhl 08 fantasy draft.


----------



## bloody_hell18

Hey can I take over San Jose by any chance?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

bloody_hell18 said:


> Hey can I take over San Jose by any chance?




sure can


----------



## TBLbrian

welcome


----------



## agent2421

bloody_hell18 said:


> Hey can I take over San Jose by any chance?




Welcome to the draft bloody_hell18, you are now the General Member of the *San Jose Sharks.*


----------



## Angelo25

NYR would like to acquire another fourth round pick.. will over pay and my second entry draft pick is in play... please message me offers..


----------



## agent2421

*Entry Draft is complete, check page 1 of the main thread (not chat). It was done randomly by nhl 08 fantasy draft.*


----------



## stupendousman

Buffalo's first round entry draft pick is available, 13th overall.


----------



## macdonald13

Carolina now has 3 2nd Round picks in the prospect draft .. im looking to get a late 4th / early 5th pm with interest


----------



## agent2421

Hey everyone the *official stats pool* is now up as well so check it out. If you click on the nhl logo's it'll take you directly to the roster page.


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh first rounder 17th overall is available.. also available are my 5th and 6th round picks.. looking to pick again in the fourth round..


----------



## TBLbrian

just to let everyone one know. i am going to be running the *Stats* page.

please look over your teams roster and salary and let me know if i have made a mistake. (i'm human it happens).


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

TBLbrifri said:


> just to let everyone one know. i am going to be running the *Stats* page.
> 
> please look over your teams roster and salary and let me know if i have made a mistake. (i'm human it happens).



are you sure you want to do that all by yourself? it would be a lot of work during the season.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Also ..Im running the player management system .. check it out 

& let me know if u wanna get a deal done with one of your players


----------



## TBLbrian

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> are you sure you want to do that all by yourself? it would be a lot of work during the season.




from what agent was telling me, the stats update themselves. i just have to do rankings and rosters.

if you would like to help, PM me and we can def. work something out


----------



## TBLbrian

also *PLEASE* make sure you keep an up to date roster on the roster page. it makes my job much easier to fill out rosters. so if you dont have one try to make one as soon as possible.


----------



## Danavan

The St. Louis Blues are extremley proud to announce that they have signed franchise center Paul Stastny to an extension that will keep him in St. Louis until the 2017/2018 season. It is an 8 year/$44 million contract with a no trade clause for the first 3 years. Paul is a premier player with a huge amount of potential and he will help to keep the St. Louis Blues contenders for a long time to come.


----------



## TBLbrian

The



are pleased to announce the signing of their 1st round draft pick and Con smythe trophy winner *Henrik Zetterberg*. the deal will keep him in Tampa for a long period of time.

the deal is worth 51.1 millon over 7 years. to pay him 7.3 millon per year.

We feel Hendrik is someone who will be a leader on this team for a long time both on and off the ice. We feel with 2 stanley cup champions on our team so far, we have a team that has heart and great character. we are pleased to have him for such a long time. We know he could have gotten more $$ in the UFA market, but we are glad he stayed here in Tampa.


----------



## Angelo25

NYR would like to acquire another fourth round pick.. will over pay and my second entry draft pick is in play... please message me offers..

Pittsburgh first rounder 17th overall is available.. also available are my 5th and 6th round picks.. looking to pick again in the fourth round.. please message me for offers


----------



## agent2421

Yeah guys, for anyone who hasn't done the roster yet on the roster's page please do so, so it'll become easier to update.

Also we're using the site pickuphockey.com which will keep track of all stats.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Islanders would really love to get a 5th round pick. The two prospect picks are in play.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

LA named Crosby as their captain, Pat Burns as coach, and Walter as leadership coach.


----------



## TBLbrian

also in the rosters thread if you could do "the years left in the contract" it makes my job way easier, so i don't have to look up each player.


thanks.


----------



## agent2421

oh about the coaches guys, at the end of the draft we're going to have something like a draft but for coaches just so if anyone picks the same coach there's no conflict. 

Coaches won't do anything it'll just give your team more of a name.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

This is not from this draft, i just some opinions with my roster

Ray Whitney Mike Richards Alexi Kovalev
Cory Stillman Paul Statnsy Brad Boyes 
_____ ______ _____
_____ _____ _____

Brian Rafalski Rostislav Klesa
Byran Allen Brent Sopel
_____ _____

Martin Biron
_____

Thanks


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> This is not from this draft, i just some opinions with my roster
> 
> Ray Whitney Mike Richards Alexi Kovalev
> Cory Stillman Paul Statnsy Brad Boyes
> _____ ______ _____
> _____ _____ _____
> 
> Brian Rafalski Rostislav Klesa
> Byran Allen Brent Sopel
> _____ _____
> 
> Martin Biron
> _____
> 
> Thanks




see the problem with your team is that your D doesnt stick out.. but i love your forward core.. a tad bit undersized but im loving how theyre all interchangeable which makes your team very versatile. biron is a really underrated goalie. good team, but value wise your D needs to fill out..


----------



## TBLbrian

yeah i agree with Angelo. in this league that wouldn't be a bad D since we are doing points. but for just on paper, its missing a bit.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

thanks for your input, my philsophy is that depth is more important than having a top D. Take Carolina for example, they win the cup in 05/06 but none of their D really sticks out too. But yeah, my team is incredibly soft, but no doubt they are very high on skills. The next thing i really want is more experience for this young team.

Anyways, i am really surprised that expensive (yet overpaid) players are taken that early in the draft. I would save them for later when i have tons of caps to take the bullets. Players like Brad Richards, Scott Niedamayer (sp), Wedden shouldnt be taken in the first 9 round


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Anyways, i am looking forward to move up in the entry draft from 10th spot to higher one. PM me for offers, but players i currently owned will not be offered.


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> thanks for your input, my philsophy is that depth is more important than having a top D. *Take Carolina for example, they win the cup in 05/06 but none of their D really sticks out too.* But yeah, my team is incredibly soft, but no doubt they are very high on skills. The next thing i really want is more experience for this young team.
> 
> Anyways, i am really surprised that expensive (yet overpaid) players are taken that early in the draft. I would save them for later when i have tons of caps to take the bullets. Players like Brad Richards, Scott Niedamayer (sp), Wedden shouldnt be taken in the first 9 round




yeah but look at the past two championships team.. theyre D was stacked.. front to back..


----------



## Danavan

I am looking to move my 2nd round prospect pick for a 5th or 6th round fantasy pick. Pleas PM me with any interest


----------



## TBLbrian

the teams that have rosters up on the roster page, now have updated rosters and cap numbers on the *stats page.* please look over them and let me know of any errors.

its going to be hard to update those numbers a bunch, but if you all keep your rosters updated, i will do my best to keep that page up to date.


----------



## Teamcanada

The Oilers are willing to part with their 2nd round prospect pick for a 5th or 6th fantasy pick. PM me with offers...


----------



## Cal Vandelay

TBLbrifri said:


> the teams that have rosters up on the roster page, now have updated rosters and cap numbers on the *stats page.* please look over them and let me know of any errors.
> 
> its going to be hard to update those numbers a bunch, but if you all keep your rosters updated, i will do my best to keep that page up to date.




Your doin a fine job , my friend


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

cantwell7 said:


> Your doin a fine job , my friend



wow, i didnt realize i take so much cap space already. I failed once again


----------



## agent2421

hey guys, AlexOvechkin of the Chicago Blackhawks had to resign as General Manager as he's going for 2 months vacation. We still need teams to be filled, so anyone who wants to join just post please.


----------



## 7th Player

isnt it time for auto?!


----------



## agent2421

well the Chicago guy quit so right now it's on *Pending* but the draft is keep going on. I asked 2 people if they'd like to overtake Chicago so we'll wait and see what happens, and they'll make there pick eitehr today or whenver they log on.


----------



## agent2421

Philly is looking to get into the 5th round. PM me with offers.


----------



## 7th Player

ill take chicago if nobody wants to join


----------



## agent2421

maybe i already asked the Tampa Bay GM if he wanted it as his 2nd team since he's doing the salary work and stuff so if he says no then yeah you can have it. I also contacted some other guy from CR Dragon's draft to see if he'd like to join since I see him on quite a bit.

Also guys don't chat in the official pool thread until the season starts, right now this'll be the main chat thread.


----------



## TBLbrian

ill pass. i have enough to deal with already


----------



## agent2421

Hey Assaf, you can take over the Chicago Blackhawks, I checked and you've made all your picks on time so welcome as the General Manager of the Chicago Blackhawks.


----------



## 7th Player

All of Chicago's players are available for the right price!!


----------



## agent2421

hey Assaf sorry about this but you can't have Chicago anymore, I PM'd someone else (Sebster) and he said that he'll like to be in the draft so he'll be the GM of Chicago. If there's any other open slot in the future I'll give it to you.


----------



## TBLbrian

after putting together all the rosters, there are quite a few trades i really don't understand...

as far as i know all teams are done and up to date, so make sure to check them out and let me know if there are any mistakes.


----------



## agent2421

what trades don't you understand?? I think the only trade you need to understand is the Phaneuf, Getzlaf & Doan/Miller trade as I think there the only player's to get traded thus far other than that there just picks.


----------



## TBLbrian

lol i just meant, why some people would do the deals 

the: 
New Jersey: 28th overall, Van's 4th rd, Van's 1rd entry, and Van's 2nd rd entry
Vancouver: Getzlaf, NJ's 2nd, NJ's 4th, and NJ's 17th

Vancouver runs away with that deal.


----------



## agent2421

haha I know some trades are just crazy and pure stupidity.


----------



## bloody_hell18

if anyone would like to contact me with offers for Kyle Turris I might be interested in trading him.


----------



## TBLbrian

i might be interested in moving *Brad Richards* to save some salary, i'd be looking for a forward in return.


----------



## 7th Player

Im up for the draft.

ANYBODY WANT TO TRADE FOR THE PICK!

hurry up

offer expires at 5h00pm


----------



## agent2421

hey Assaf you posted that Turris cannot be selected but I've mentioned many times that anyone prior to the 08 entry draft can be selected. The entry draft is just for the players in the 08 entry draft (Stamkos, Doughty, Filatov, etc)

and I might be interested with my Philly team, want to work out a trade?

Would you trade for my 1st entry draft pick for Philly?


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> hey Assaf you posted that Turris cannot be selected but I've mentioned many times that anyone prior to the 08 entry draft can be selected. The entry draft is just for the players in the 08 entry draft (Stamkos, Doughty, Filatov, etc)
> 
> and I might be interested with my Philly team, want to work out a trade?
> 
> Would you trade for my 1st entry draft pick for Philly?




ohhh, well that changes everything

pm me if you want to work something out


----------



## agent2421

hey Assaf I'm not sure if you got my PM or not because it's not showing up in sent messages but tell me if you didn't recieve the offer.


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> hey Assaf I'm not sure if you got my PM or not because it's not showing up in sent messages but tell me if you didn't recieve the offer.




i know, there were problems with the emails!!

but i just made my pick, so next time!


----------



## It Kills Me

Trading Entry picks for players/picks.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

I will trade picks for entry draft pick (I am looking to move up though, so if your draft position is under the 10th spot, then forget it)


----------



## agent2421

bloody_hell18 said:


> if anyone would like to contact me with offers for Kyle Turris I might be interested in trading him.




Hey PM me and we can talk about it, maybe go on chat or something. I'd be interested in Turris preferably with my Philadelphia team but I'd expect A LOT of picks in return. 

The players available would be Ryan Miller & Daniel Briere so if we could work something out it'd be great. 

For Ottawa I'd be willing to trade Enstrom and maybe picks or something, PM me.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Mats Sundin and Wade Redden is up for trade. Also a slight possibility of Kari Lehtonen being up for trade


----------



## TBLbrian

guys....please make sure you *PM the next person* after you pick... there have been quite a few teams that have gone w/o messaging the next person. even if you see the GM online still message them that it is their turn


----------



## agent2421

I agree, I pretty much PM every single person right now as most people don't do it, "PM Infraction" for example the last 2 times Unstoppable has picked. 

It's hard to PM 30 people constantly, but if I PM you saying your "In the hole" and I don't PM you for being on the clock it doesn't matter and I'd still auto because as soon as you get the PM from being "in the hole" or "on deck" you should be ready for your pick and I won't send another one after that.


----------



## Velociraptor

agent2421 said:


> I agree, I pretty much PM every single person right now as most people don't do it, *"PM Infraction" for example the last 2 times Unstoppable has picked. *
> 
> It's hard to PM 30 people constantly, but if I PM you saying your "In the hole" and I don't PM you for being on the clock it doesn't matter and I'd still auto because as soon as you get the PM from being "in the hole" or "on deck" you should be ready for your pick and I won't send another one after that.




Is that being used as an example or against me?


----------



## agent2421

haha a little bit of both 

I have no idea what a PM infraction is but I'm just saying it would be more helpful if everyone would PM the next person because it's much harder for me to PM all 30 GM's.


----------



## TBLbrian

example. he is talking about how you haven't been PM'd.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, The Leafs GM hasn't made his pick so here are the next 3:

1.Petr Sykora
2.Markus Naslund 
3. Patrick Elias


----------



## TBLbrian

Sykora


----------



## ESY16

Elias


----------



## Velociraptor

TBLbrifri said:


> example. he is talking about how you haven't been PM'd.




Example is. I was trolling on other boards  and not exactly making friends. So I was given an infraction that resulted in a cut-off of personal messaging.

It's against my control as well.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I know it's early but what do think of my roster..

*Offence*

*Brenden Morrow (C)* - *Patrick O'Sullivan* - _______
*Johan Franzen*- *Brad Boyes* - __________ 
_________________-___________-__________
_________________-___________-__________

*Defence*
________- *Brent Burns*
________- *Marek Zidlicky*
________-__________


*Goalies:*

*Marty Brodeur*
________

Iknow i need some left defence and some right wingers..

any other thoughts on it..

Flame away.


----------



## TBLbrian

its not bad, i worry that your top line isn't really a legit top line.


----------



## agent2421

I like your line-up *A LOT* actually, I think you'll be a top contender, you have a lot of depth right now.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys what do you think of my line-up so far.

Offense:

*Alexander Ovechkin* -*Mike Ribeiro* - *Jean-Pierre Dumont*
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense:

*Tobias Enstrom* - *Joseph Corvo* 
__________ - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies

*Chris Osgood*
__________

I know the defence is a little skeptical, but normally I don't like Corvo at all and would never pick him, but for a pool like ours he gets me points and isn't a defencive liability so I get a good +/- from him as well. What do you guys think of the roster so far. The reason I picked Osgood is because he plays in Detroit and will gather a lot of wins.


----------



## TBLbrian

i agree with you that on paper the D doesn't look that good, but it will get you plenty of points.

and your guaranteed points from Osgood since hes playing in detriot, i think its a very solid lineup


----------



## MartyG77

ROSTER


Offense
__________- Carter - Lupul
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
Regerh - Johnson
Staal - __________
__________ - __________


Goalies
Lundqvist
__________

What are you thinking about mine?

I need some more pieces I know it, but I think that I can steal a place in playoff.


----------



## Hale The Villain

MartyG77 said:


> ROSTER
> 
> 
> Offense
> __________- Carter - Lupul
> __________ - __________ - __________
> __________ - __________ - __________
> __________ - __________ - __________
> 
> 
> Defense
> Regerh - Johnson
> Staal - __________
> __________ - __________
> 
> 
> Goalies
> Lundqvist
> __________
> 
> What are you thinking about mine?
> 
> I need some more pieces I know it, but I think that I can steal a place in playoff.




Solid on D, need more offense

Here's mine

______ - Sakic - Brown
______ - Cogliano - ______
______ - ______ - ______
______ - ______ - ______

Chara - ______
______ - Pitkanen
______ - ______

Leclaire
______


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I made my mind up on Lehtonen and he is up for trade as well


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I made my mind up on Lehtonen. He will be up for trade as well as the other players I have put up for trade (Sundin,Redden)

I'm also looking for as late 5th round pick or a early 6th round pick


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Everyone else is doing it, so...

Gagne-Richards-________
______-_______-_______
______-______-______
_______-_______-_______

Bouwmeester-Seabrook
________-_________
________-________

_______
________

Gagne, Richards, J-Bo, and Seabrooke could be scary together IMO. Goalie will be adressed in the next few picks.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Downie Did It said:


> Everyone else is doing it, so...
> 
> Gagne-Richards-________
> ______-_______-_______
> ______-______-______
> _______-_______-_______
> 
> Bouwmeester-Seabrook
> ________-_________
> ________-________
> 
> _______
> ________
> 
> .




I like your roster , but i belive u may have cap issues down the road .. and if Gagne can stay healthy , it was a hell of a pick


----------



## MartyG77

Downie Did It said:


> Everyone else is doing it, so...
> 
> Gagne-Richards-________
> ______-_______-_______
> ______-______-______
> _______-_______-_______
> 
> Bouwmeester-Seabrook
> ________-_________
> ________-________
> 
> _______
> ________
> 
> Gagne, Richards, J-Bo, and Seabrooke could be scary together IMO. Goalie will be adressed in the next few picks.




I like young players and for me you have a pretty impressive top 3!


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

How about
Vaclav Prospal - Sidney Crosby(C) - Alexi Kovalev
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
Tomas Kareble (A) - __________
__________ - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies

Cristobal Huet
__________


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> How about
> Vaclav Prospal - Sidney Crosby(C) - Alexi Kovalev
> __________ - __________ - __________
> __________ - __________ - __________
> __________ - __________ - __________
> 
> 
> Defense
> Tomas Kareble (A) - __________
> __________ - __________
> __________ - __________
> 
> Goalies
> 
> Cristobal Huet
> __________




Very good building blocks, that top line is impressive. If there's a run on defense though, you might get in trouble.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Downie Did It said:


> Everyone else is doing it, so...
> 
> Gagne-Richards-________
> ______-_______-_______
> ______-______-______
> _______-_______-_______
> 
> Bouwmeester-Seabrook
> ________-_________
> ________-________
> 
> _______
> ________
> 
> Gagne, Richards, J-Bo, and Seabrooke could be scary together IMO. Goalie will be adressed in the next few picks.



Its a great lineup, but the obvious thing is Gagne, will he able to finish the season with good shape and contribute in the playoffs? I like your defenseman pair too but obviously you need a goalie and there isnt many good one left.


----------



## agent2421

sorry guys, got a little bit late but it's time for auto, the next 3 are:

1. Andrew Brunette
2. Chris Drury
3. Martin Erat


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Drury


----------



## MartyG77

Erat


----------



## agent2421

okay he's been given Andrew Brunette. I know he's on but it's been over 40 minutes so yeah, if you want to switch it's a $1 million fine.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

How about...

Offense:

Zach Parise - Peter Mueller - Marian Hossa
__________ - __________ -Nikolai Zherdev
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
__________ - __________
__________ - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies
Jose Theodore
__________


No D yet... but solid up front


----------



## agent2421

hey guys I know he was late but I'll give him Theodore. He's been good this whole draft and on time, he gave me a valid reason of why he was late (Vegas baby) so I'll let him off the hook for the fine.


----------



## agent2421

Hey, for anyone who is supposed to PM Angelo for the draft don't do so until after Monday as he won't be on.

So just PM the lists to me, Cantwell or TBLirifi.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Top 3 of Bouwmeester, Seabrook, Edler.... *drool*


----------



## agent2421

hey Downie great job.. by the way guys the Edmonton Oilers GM has resigned so we have another team available.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Wow I just looked at their picks. They pretty much gave up all their early rounds for Phaneuf.


----------



## agent2421

I know, at the time they probably thought it was a good deal but IMO the Rangers made a fantastic deal, getting rid of someone extremely good but getting much more in return, and look at the Rangers now.


----------



## TBLbrian

i guess i'll join in with everyone else.. what do you think of my roster so far? 

Offense
#40 H.Zetterberg _(A)_- #19 Brad Richards _(C)_- __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
#17 L.Visnovsky - __________
__________ - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies
#35 M.Turco

i know that the spending is a little up because of Richards contract, but i think in the next few rounds, im going for value players and not big names. but i like that i have 2 conn smythe winners on my team, you can't go wrong with that

i also think that by the end of the draft my team will have one of the worst Defence's on paper haha, but should be a few offensive guys that can get some points for the fantasy league. im going for a underrated defence


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

That team looks good so far; you have a great guy at almost every position.

Edler's been locked up; details to come later.


----------



## Angelo25

HEY YALL... im going to PEMBERTON.. so i wont be on here till monday.. i know im the voice of reason but any requests or any team lists please forward to agent2421.. And in the even that i cant pick with NYR or PITT, please skip me.. id rather take a bad player that i want than a bad player that i dont want.. peace suckers


----------



## Danavan

angelo25 said:


> HEY YALL... im going to PEMBERTON.. so i wont be on here till monday.. i know im the voice of reason but any requests or any team lists please forward to agent2421.. And in the even that i cant pick with NYR or PITT, please skip me.. id rather take a bad player that i want than a bad player that i dont want.. peace suckers




lucky *******


----------



## agent2421

get the **** outta here, we don't want you.... hawww **** you lucky *******


----------



## NOTENOUGHJTCGOALS

town of 3000 vs 40000 visitors. things are gonna get smashed.


----------



## MartyG77

I was looking at TBLbrifri table for the salary and I just want to be sure of something, it's the salary of each year that count for the cap and not the salary cap of the lenght of contract.

This have been argue before, but in the table this is the cap hit that are used, so I just wanted to be sure.

Also, Lupul have been sign recently, I just want to be sure that is extension work and that I can used it.

Thanks!


----------



## TBLbrian

yes you can use the Lupul extension. its already in there in (...)

we are doing cap hit now. we decided it was much easier to keep track of.


there are plenty of RFAs that i will have a hard time keeping up with, so please PM me if one of yours is signed.


----------



## MartyG77

It's all right, I very like the contract that Lupul signed anyway!

Thx for the infos!


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Agent, did you get my trade proposal?

New York really, really, really wants to get another 5th or 6th round pick. PM if interested.


----------



## TBLbrian

everyone please double check your rosters and cap numbers, i have already been informed of 1 mistake. 

every once in a while i make one


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Willing to trade Kari Lehtonen for a upcoming pick.


----------



## stupendousman

I wasn't aware there was a team called the Washington Ed Jovanoski.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys sorry haven't been on today, I give TBL Gm & Cantwell the power to do anything they want, keep this thing running for every 4 hours. If I miss my turn pick for me (TBL gm or cantwell).

**** my computer is messed right now, I got the blue screen of death, so I'm trying to fix it but it's not working, if I fix it, I'll be on later on tongiht, if I don't it could take a day or 2 to fix. I'm using my other computer right now but don't get much access on it.

So pce out guys, I'll update things when I get back.


----------



## TBLbrian

Calgary gets 3 hours from now to make their pick.

im giving them extended time since Agent's computer messed up and couldn't update after Vancouver picked.

so he has till 8:30 p.m. before he is auto'd. after 8:30 if he hasn't picked then the next team can go and so on. and then it goes back to the 4 hours.

please make sure you PM the next person, because Agent is unable to update the main page, so their is no other way for the next GM to know you picked.


----------



## agent2421

Hey all I'm back, reformatted my computer and lost everything urghh.

Anyways I'm back, so I can update now as well.

Thanks TBLbrifri for lookin after the draft while I was gone.


----------



## stupendousman

I've tried to fight the temptation, but it was just too strong.

What do you guys think?

___ - J. Toews - D. Stafford
___ - M. Koivu - ___

Keith - Kronwall

Fleury

It's a pretty young team, but every one of them still has great upside.


----------



## agent2421

man I love your team, lot's of youth in it.

Your defence is gold, having both Keith & Kronwall.

The rest of the line-up is fairly good as well with a solid goalie.


----------



## MartyG77

to Stupendousman


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

I'm working out a trade for my pick right now, so I will probably take up most of my allotted time.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I have a question.

Can you place a player on waivers?


----------



## agent2421

Yep you can buy out players and place them on waivers, but it really wouldn't make sense to do that until the season starts or if your really running out of cap space or something.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Now if I can get some steals on offense, this team will be epic...


----------



## agent2421

Downie like I said on the other thread what a steal!!!! Man your team is shaping up good.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

agent2421 said:


> Downie like I said on the other thread what a steal!!!! Man your team is shaping up good.




Thanks, Agent; I really needed a goalie, but it didn't have to be an elite goalie. Honestly, I was mad when Lehtonen got picked last round before I could get him.


----------



## agent2421

hey but on the other hand you traded away 2 picks to get Lehtonen and got back a pick as well, and the guy chose Keith Ballard of all people. So pretty much we got a trade of Lehtonen and Ballard ?


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

agent2421 said:


> hey but on the other hand you traded away 2 picks to get Lehtonen and got back a pick as well, and the guy chose Keith Ballard of all people. So pretty much we got a trade of Lehtonen and Ballard ?




Well, to be fair, he thought he was going to pick Backstrom. Lehtonen for Backstrom would be a nice trade-off.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

stupendousman said:


> I've tried to fight the temptation, but it was just too strong.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ___ - J. Toews - D. Stafford
> ___ - M. Koivu - ___
> 
> Keith - Kronwall
> 
> Fleury
> 
> It's a pretty young team, but every one of them still has great upside.



Stafford as your number 1 RW? In the other draft, i was looking to pick him as my third liner. You picked him way too early, imo.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> Downie like I said on the other thread what a steal!!!! Man your team is shaping up good.



I wouldnt say thats a steal due to the fact that he is playing for Atlanta, and his stats will likely not be good despite being a good goalie, pretty much like Luongo in Florida.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> I wouldnt say thats a steal due to the fact that he is playing for Atlanta, and his stats will likely not be good despite being a good goalie, pretty much like Luongo in Florida.




Exactly why a traded him away. I don't see Atlanta improving. Any differences from last season on their line up?


----------



## agent2421

yeah, I wouldn't say it's a complete steal but compared to some of the other goalies out there right now, it's a good move.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Honestly, I'd rather put my trust in Lehtonen than in a rookie or unpredictable older guy.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Looking for a top line Left Winger, PM if you have one for trade


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, I'm going to late the leafs GM take another hour with his pick because I'm not sure if the Tampa Bay GM PM'd him or not since I was away.


----------



## TBLbrian

he was PM'd


*Tampa Bay* could be interested in moving down from the 170 spot. would want to move up in 2 later rounds and only drop 5-10 spots max


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

TBLbrifri said:


> he was PM'd
> 
> 
> *Tampa Bay* could be interested in moving down from the 170 spot. would want to move up in 2 later rounds and only drop 5-10 spots max




If my guy is still there at 170, I'll be PMing you. Only thing is that you would have to move down 12 spots, but I think we could still make it work.


----------



## TBLbrian

if you make a good enough offer, i could still be interested. just PM me and let me know


----------



## 7th Player

anybody want my pick
HURRY UP, im up!

valid for 30 min!


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> anybody want my pick
> HURRY UP, im up!
> 
> valid for 30 min!



what do you want for that pick?


----------



## 7th Player

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> what do you want for that pick?




sorry i just drafted erik cole, pm me next time


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> sorry i just drafted erik cole, pm me next time



no problem


----------



## agent2421

hey guys I'm going out a little later on today so please PM the person after you.

I won't be updating till after 12:00 AM EST tonight so if Cantwell has time put the 3 people up if people don't make there pick otherwise when I come back I'll assign the players to the teams that don't pick on time.


----------



## TBLbrian

looking to add another pick before my pick at 191.

*Brad Richards is on the block*


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, just wondering what you guys think of my team now (added 2 players).


*Alexander Ovechkin* -*Mike Ribeiro* - *Jean-Pierre Dumont*
__________ -* Andy McDonald* - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
*Micheal Rozsival* - *Tobias Enstrom*
__________ - *Joseph Corvo*
__________ - __________

Goalies

*Chris Osgood*
__________


----------



## It Kills Me

Me - 
Tanguay - Horcoff - Iginla
? - Cammalleri - ?

Clark - Kubina

Backstrom


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Uh.... Agent, you never PMed me about pick 182, which I got from Chicago in the Lehtonen deal. In other words, it was mine, not Chicago's. I was going to pick Rod Brind'Amour, and he's still there. What should we do?

I'd really, really appreciate it if I would be awarded Brind'Amour.


----------



## agent2421

Oh man sorry about that, usually Angelo was behind the deals and changing the table for picks and everything I lost track of the deal you guys made. I'll change it right now, you want Brind'Amour you got him!


----------



## Hale The Villain

Hey does anyone from here want to join my 2006-2008 NHL entry draft?

It should be a lot of fun, and you can take two teams


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Don't worry, I completely understand. To be honest, I'm surprised this hasn't happened more often.


----------



## bloody_hell18

Agent I'm going out for 3-4 days so I can't make my picks, I've sent you a list but if all the players from the list is gone then just auto me or pick for me the best you think there is out there, hopefully it'll be from my list but anyways just wanted to tell you all.


----------



## TBLbrian

so far i think all of the teams are coming along nicely. this is going to be fun through out the year and since the NHL is focusing more on young players, seeing if the ones we pick bust or not


----------



## agent2421

haha I know, it'll be pretty fun during the year when we'll talk about how our teams are doing regarding the points, man there should be a prize but I guess bragging rights is okay. 

What do you think of my team so far TBLirfi (Ottawa one)


----------



## TBLbrian

agent2421 said:


> haha I know, it'll be pretty fun during the year when we'll talk about how our teams are doing regarding the points, man there should be a prize but I guess bragging rights is okay.
> 
> What do you think of my team so far TBLirfi (Ottawa one)




i think its good so far. i really like Corvo, i think he is going to have a big year in Carolina. 

i think your D is perfect for the type of point system we are using. as well as having Osgood, since he is guaranteed a good amount of wins.


----------



## agent2421

Thanks, the one thing I'm really worried about is my salary right now. I only have $24.887 M left.

My main concern is my 18 skaters obviously and 2 goalies. I think the way it'll go is not to have any scratches or anything because the pool we're using can't add scratched players so I've been thinking many things but I think the remaining 5 players (20-25) are just players for next year we could use. 

So as long as I get up to 20 without a problem it'll be good.

I'm thinking also of getting a really cheap D, which I'm not sure many people know of and he wouldn't go into my cap much and I think he's a great prospect and can pull it off for a keeper league like this.

It'll also be fun to see how long we can keep this going for, it's a keeper league so who knows how long this can last.


----------



## TBLbrian

yeah, thats why i went with Kessel and Letang for my last 2 picks, i needed to save some $$ because Richards is expensive and Zetterberg will be since i signed him for such a large extension.


----------



## agent2421

yeah I like your Letang pick alot, similar to why I went with Kesler.

But man how brutal would it be if something happened to Zetterberg like an injury or something, not saying it will but you know what I mean.

That's the only thing I'm afraid of making long term deals for, most likely nothing will happen but there's always the "what if" thing which could make you go on later saying why the **** did I pay so much for this guy when he hasn't done **** for the past 2 years.


----------



## TBLbrian

yeah, i think with Letang and Ranger, i have a really underrated young D. and Visnovsky will just get a lot of points, i worry about all of their plus/minus though.

'crosses fingers' if something were to happen to Zetterberg, i would just have to bite the bullet, buy him out and have to use cheaper younger players i guess.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

agent2421 said:


> yeah I like your Letang pick alot, similar to why I went with Kesler.
> 
> But man how brutal would it be if something happened to Zetterberg like an injury or something, not saying it will but you know what I mean.
> 
> That's the only thing I'm afraid of making long term deals for, most likely nothing will happen but there's always the "what if" thing which could make you go on later saying why the **** did I pay so much for this guy when he hasn't done **** for the past 2 years.




Thanks for making me feel nervous about my J-Bo and Edler signings now...


----------



## TBLbrian

haha, thats what teams are doing now

one thing i was going to ask you Agent....is the cap going to go up at all each year?


----------



## agent2421

yep it probably will. I'll try my hardest to run this pool for about 5 years at least, the main work I think is with the actual draft, after this I won't have to update much except for trades and my own signings and stuff so it'll be a good break.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys we got a new owner for Columbus. 

Modo Welcome to the draft 

(That means Marty G has to give up his 2nd team (which I think is Columbus) so unless he says otherwise then Columbus is now Modo's team.


----------



## MartyG77

Welcome buddy!

I knew they had a good team!


----------



## Dr Pepper

Thanks, good to be here!


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys what's your thoughts on my Philly team, I know the defence is week right now but it's more a rebuilding team than winning the cup next year team. It started of bad, so I'm trying to bank in lots of young potential, what's your thoughts on this so far?

ROSTER

Offense:

__________ - *Vincent Lecavalier* - *Daniel Briere*
*Valtteri Filppula* - *Ryan Kesler* - 
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
__________ - *Matt Niskanen*
__________ - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies

*Ryan Miller*
__________


----------



## Cal Vandelay

ithink ud be better off putting filppula on left wing or at center , he has never played right wing for a extended period of time ...other than that its lookin good


----------



## agent2421

Oh lol yeah but without that, lol I was just updating it quick, it's not like it really matters where he goes on the line up


----------



## Hale The Villain

Mine all depends if that bum Sakic stays for another season 

Rolston - Cogliano - Brown
______ - ______ - ______
______ - ______ - ______
______ - ______ - ______

Chara - Bieksa
Pitkanen - ______
______ - ______

Leclaire
______

EDIT: Traded that bum Sakic and got Bieksa


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Mine's starting to shape up a bit now...

Gagne-Richards-(Next pick )
_______-Brind'Amour-_________

Bouwmeester-Seabrooke
Edler-_________

Lehtonen


----------



## Danavan

__________ - Paul Stastny - Nathan Horton
__________ - Chris Drury - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________

Braydon Coburn - Dan Hamhuis 
__________ - __________ 
__________ - __________ 
__________

Mikka Kiprusoff
__________


----------



## TBLbrian

if Sakic retires, then Columbus runs away with that deal if not its a fair deal.


----------



## TBLbrian

last time i tryed this it didnt work, but i don't see Agent on so ill try again

for Carolina:
Travis Zajac
Martin Hanzal
Ray Whitney


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Zajac


----------



## macdonald13

soory im late , can i still make my pick ??


----------



## TBLbrian

if its ok with everyone else, i think its ok, your close


----------



## macdonald13

k thanks


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Brenden Morrow (C) - Patrick O'Sullivan - ___________
Johan Franzen- Brad Boyes - *Radim Vrbata*
_________________-___________-__________
_________________-___________-__________

Defence
*Paul Mara*- Brent Burns
________- Marek Zidlicky
________-__________


Goalies:

Marty Brodeur
________


*Added 2 more players ..*

How do think i will fair out ..

Flame away ..


----------



## TBLbrian

i like your team Cantwell. i think Vrbata is going to have a good year playing with Malone and Stamkos (or at least i hope so) that could end up being a very solid pick


----------



## Hale The Villain

Anyone who wants Edmonton can have them


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Whoever owns Edler, are you interested to trade him?


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

It'd have to be a nice return, but I'm willing to listen to offers.


----------



## agent2421

Just to let you guys know, there's 3 teams remaining if anyone wants to join:

Edmonton (Sensational Spezza)
Philadelphia (Agent2421)
New York Rangers (Angelo25)


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Just to let you guys know, there's 3 teams remaining if anyone wants to join:
> 
> Edmonton (Sensational Spezza)
> Philadelphia (Agent2421)
> New York Rangers (Angelo25)




Actually I think I am going to keep Edmonton

They're really shaping up 

Kulemin - Marleau - Sykora
_______ - _______ - Satan
_______ - _______ - _______
_______ - _______ - _______

Phaneuf - Ohlund
Beauchemin - _______
_______ - _______

Price
_______

How's it look?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Goaltending you are set forever ..haha

and on defence you have a steal with Beauchemin ..( with his Salary ) 

lookin good .


----------



## TBLbrian

i agree, your G and D look awesome. i worry about your offence though.


----------



## agent2421

haha yeah the team is great and all, but we have it set that even though you have Edmonton right now, the next person who joins will take over Edmonton. 

Then for my team and Angelo's team, if 2 more people join we have to give up our teams, the only reason we have 2 teams each is because not enough people joined and if someone joins another person has to leave for a reason.

Your team is shaping up great though.


----------



## TBLbrian

is interested in moving up this round...PM with offers.


----------



## Hale The Villain

I'd like to keep Edmonton instead of Anaheim, so much more cap room


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I can possibly take Phily off your hands...


----------



## agent2421

Naw it's okay, I like my Philly team right now, I was just saying if anyone new wanted to join because technically there shouldn't be people who have 2 teams, but I'll keep the team until we have someone new join the draft.


----------



## TBLbrian

carolina still has 5 mins, but just in case:

T.Holmstrom
J.Stoll
S.Bernier

thats a solid enoug list i think...


----------



## MartyG77

Bernier


----------



## 7th Player

MartyG77 said:


> Bernier




holmstrom


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Hey Guys,

Im off to "Camp" the rest of the week , so if you could wait on pming the offers until i get back on sunday that would be greatt .. because it my inbox will get filled up pretty quickly ..

Anyways 

Happy Drafting. .


----------



## agent2421

Don't lie to them saying your camping 

We all know your gonna get hammered, drunk, and pick up loads of chicks at bud camp


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Don't lie to them saying your camping
> 
> We all know your gonna get hammered, drunk, and pick up loads of chicks at bud camp




haha shhhhhhhhh


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> haha shhhhhhhhh




or dudes!


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus is looking to trim salary, PM me if you've got any trade ideas.


Erat (4.500)-Spezza (7.000)-St. Louis(5.250)
_____-Sakic(6.250)-Setoguchi(1.247)
_____-_____-_____
_____-_____-_____

Meszaros(4.000)-Liles(4.200)
_____-_____
_____-_____

DiPietro(4.500)
_____


----------



## MartyG77

Dubinsky and Byfuglien were the two others players I wanted with my pick!


----------



## Angelo25

what teams are available?


----------



## agent2421

Edmonton would be the best option to take as a manager isn't running it.

The 2 other teams are New York Rangers and Philly but me and Angelo both want to keep them until all other teams are taken.

So PM Sensational Spezza if you want Edmonton.

Oh and welcome to the draft, check out all the threads.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Proposal (sp) Crosby Kovalev
_______ Umberger ________

Karable Mitchell

Huet


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Edmonton would be the best option to take as a manager isn't running it.
> 
> The 2 other teams are New York Rangers and Philly but me and Angelo both want to keep them until all other teams are taken.
> 
> So PM Sensational Spezza if you want Edmonton.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the draft, check out all the threads.




Agent.. do i have to give NYR up seriously.. im totally cool keeping both of our teams since were doing the most work and i dont want to give my team to some guy that may quit a month from now.. dont you agree?>


----------



## agent2421

I know it's tough, right now I think the best option is giving him Edmonton until someone else joins.

Personally I feel that if someone else does join they should be able to get a team in the draft (I'll give mine up first).

I love my Philly team as well but if we get 30 people who join you have a choice between your 2 teams and as soon as someone is fired you can get there team or something.


----------



## Angelo25

All EDM players are available for the right price and yes Carey Price is available. Will only respond if the offer is decent. Thanks


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, I don't think SonicY will be able to make his pick for Atlanta so we'll do the elimination process again for the following players:

Jochen Hecht
David Legwand
Stephen Weiss


----------



## ESY16

Weiss


----------



## MartyG77

Legwand


----------



## ESY16

I suppose that I will post my roster as well. It isn't amazing but I don't think that it is too bad for a fantasy roster. 

Huselius - Jokinen - Hemsky
Carcillo - Antropov - Cheechoo

Suter - Carle

Bryzgalov

Carcillo will also be my enforcer which should rack up the points on PIMs.


----------



## TBLbrian

i really like your offense! i think both Hemsky and Cheechoo are going to have big years.

the one thing i worry about for your team, is there is a chance a lot of them won't be in the playoffs, so that might be a risk


----------



## ESY16

TBLbrifri said:


> i really like your offense! i think both Hemsky and Cheechoo are going to have big years.
> 
> the one thing i worry about for your team, is there is a chance a lot of them won't be in the playoffs, so that might be a risk




Yeah, I can definitely see that. I am more in this to build a team as I am not very concerned with how I finish or anything. Basically it all comes down to whether Phoenix can sneak into the 8th playoff spot in the West or not. I should probably start picking players on good teams though, haha. Thanks for the response.


----------



## agent2421

ha I may be organizing this but I totally forgot about the whole playoffs thing, I mean I picked Booth when the **** will he ever get to the playoffs.

Right now my main concern is getting into the playoffs and after that hopefully there's a whole lot of luck involved but theres a few players on my team that probably won't make it to the playoffs.


----------



## TBLbrian

that is one of the reasons even Brad Richards is expensive, he is an an awesome team in Dallas, and always seems to do well in the playoffs, i wouldn't be suprised to see Dallas have a great year.


----------



## agent2421

Yeah, right now I think the focus should be on the season anyways, the most important thing is to reach the playoffs. After that it depends on who your playing against, if anyone doesn't know the format go to the first page of the main thread.

btw ESY that was a great pick on Carcillo, he'll get you lots of points for being the enforcer.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I just want to say for the people who currently don't have goalies, to please pick them as your #1 goalie.

I've decided that we can't pick 2nd goalies without all teams having at least 1 starter, so this is an annoucment for the following teams:

*Colorado*
*New York Rangers*
*Montreal Canadians *
*Toronto Maple Leafs*

After those 4 have taken there goalies, people can start taking 2nd goalies if they wish.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys just wondering, what do you guys think of my Ottawa Senators team now with the 2 new picks.

Offense:

*Alexander Ovechkin* -*Mike Ribeiro* - *Jean-Pierre Dumont*
*David Booth* - *Andy McDonald* - *Robert Nilsson*
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
*Micheal Rozsival* - *Tobias Enstrom*
__________ - *Joseph Corvo*
__________ - __________

Goalies

*Chris Osgood*
__________


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys just wondering, what do you guys think of my Ottawa Senators team now with the 2 new picks.
> 
> Offense:
> 
> *Alexander Ovechkin* -*Mike Ribeiro* - *Jean-Pierre Dumont*
> *David Booth* - *Andy McDonald* - *Robert Nilsson*
> __________ - __________ - __________
> __________ - __________ - __________
> 
> 
> Defense
> *Micheal Rozsival* - *Tobias Enstrom*
> __________ - *Joseph Corvo*
> __________ - __________
> 
> Goalies
> 
> *Chris Osgood*
> __________




Not bad at all!!!
Ur defense will rack up points but might be weak on the defensive side.
great offense!


----------



## TBLbrian

how does the backup goalies points work??

same as starting goalies?


----------



## TBLbrian

what do you all think of my Tampa roster after the St.Louis trade, i know my salary is a little high, but i have a few ideas on how to fix it.

Offense
#40 H.Zetterberg- #19 B.Richards- #26 M.St.Louis
__________ - #18 B.Dubinsky - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
#17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
#58 K.Letang - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies
#35 M.Turco
__________


----------



## MartyG77

TBLbrifri said:


> what do you all think of my Tampa roster after the St.Louis trade, i know my salary is a little high, but i have a few ideas on how to fix it.
> 
> Offense
> #40 H.Zetterberg- #19 B.Richards- #26 M.St.Louis
> __________ - #18 B.Dubinsky - __________
> __________ - __________ - __________
> __________ - __________ - __________
> 
> 
> Defense
> #17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
> #58 K.Letang - __________
> __________ - __________
> 
> Goalies
> #35 M.Turco
> __________




Great, but I'm not really high on Ranger. I love how balanced is your team.

Guys what do you think about mine.

Offense
Kariya - Carter - Lupul
__________ - __________ - Okposo
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
Regerh - Johnson
Staal - Vlasic
__________ - __________


Goalies
Lundqvist
__________


----------



## agent2421

Great team Marty.

I like your first line alot and how you got some very good young potential on your team (Okposo, Carter, Johnson, Staal, Vlasic, Lundqvist)

Your defence is solid but I think you need a little bit more offensive talent to get you some points.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys the Minnesota General Manager couldn't make his picks so here are the next 3 elimination players:

Lee Stempniak
David Legwand
Tomas Holmstrom


----------



## It Kills Me

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys the Minnesota General Manager couldn't make his picks so here are the next 3 elimination players:
> 
> Lee Stempniak
> David Legwand
> Tomas Holmstrom




I'm here.. Gimme 10 minutes.

It's just the last couple posts has go me confused.


----------



## agent2421

Well we'll go along with the 3 I chose but if you want to change it it'll cost $1 million.

So Take Legwand of the list, now it's between:

1. Holmstrom
2. Stempniak


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Well we'll go along with the 3 I chose but if you want to change it it'll cost $1 million.
> 
> So Take Legwand of the list, now it's between:
> 
> 1. Holmstrom
> 2. Stempniak




holmstrom


----------



## It Kills Me

Hello? I'm here. I took Hudler..

Alright I'll take Stempniak, w.e.


----------



## agent2421

kk I changed it to Hudler but you were fined $1 million just to be fair for everyone else.


----------



## It Kills Me

agent2421 said:


> kk I changed it to Hudler but you were fined $1 million just to be fair for everyone else.




Leave it at Stempniak then.


----------



## 7th Player

do I have to take a goalie this round???


----------



## agent2421

Well you don't have to but I'd recommend it, I don't want people to get there 2nd goalie until everyone has one but it's up to you. A goalie is probably the most important aspect of your team to get you points, so you don't have to but yeah...


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I don't think Sonic Y will make his pick again (he probably went out today) so here are the next 3 people:

Sami Salo
Tomas Holmstrom
Ales Kotalik


----------



## Angelo25

sami salo


----------



## Danavan

tomas holmstrom


----------



## Angelo25

looking to make a big deal.. pm for offers


----------



## agent2421

I think we got a record, 8 picks in less than 30 minutes


----------



## Angelo25

Are we allowed to skip picks if we can't make the picks in the given time?


----------



## It Kills Me

How's my team so far? 

Tanguay - Horcoff - Iginla
?? - Cammalleri - Stempniak

Clark - Kubina
?? - Michalek

Backstorm


----------



## Hale The Villain

Wow! I am suprised I got Dupuis at 251st, he leeches points off of Crosby

In 62 games in Atlanta he had 15 points, in Pittsburgh he had 12 in 14 games

Does anyone think he can get over 50 points a season?


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys this is an *official *announcement.

The Toronto GM has been very inconsistent and has been warned time and time again to send lists and it hasn't really worked out so far. So I'm sorry but the Toronto GM Newfieleafsfan has been fired and until we get a new joiner, *Sensational Spezza* will take over.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I'll be out until about 8-9 PM EST so please PM the GM after you.

Note to the other managers: if someone exceeds there 4 hour time limit just auto them with 3 names in the chat and etc until they get the person.

So anyways pce guys, I'll update later on tonight.


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Love the youth movement in Florida!! 

Also, I wonder if the Ranger GM is from Vancouver? lol 


Offense:
Zach Parise - Peter Mueller - Marian Hossa
__________ - Patrick Berglund - Nikolai Zherdev
__________ - __________ - Justin Williams
__________ - __________ - __________

Defense
Johnny Oduya - Karl Alzner
__________ - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies
Jose Theodore
__________


----------



## Angelo25

Matthias4Prez said:


> Love the youth movement in Florida!!
> 
> Also, I wonder if the Ranger GM is from Vancouver? lol
> 
> 
> Offense:
> Zach Parise - Peter Mueller - Marian Hossa
> __________ - Patrick Berglund - Nikolai Zherdev
> __________ - __________ - Justin Williams
> __________ - __________ - __________
> 
> Defense
> Johnny Oduya - Karl Alzner
> __________ - __________
> __________ - __________
> 
> Goalies
> Jose Theodore
> __________






hahaha.. hey ur team is looking really good! oduya was a good pick..


----------



## Angelo25

Matthias4Prez said:


> Love the youth movement in Florida!!
> 
> Also, I wonder if the Ranger GM is from Vancouver? lol
> 
> 
> Offense:
> Zach Parise - Peter Mueller - Marian Hossa
> __________ - Patrick Berglund - Nikolai Zherdev
> __________ - __________ - Justin Williams
> __________ - __________ - __________
> 
> Defense
> Johnny Oduya - Karl Alzner
> __________ - __________
> __________ - __________
> 
> Goalies
> Jose Theodore
> __________




Is Peter Mueller available?


----------



## Lundell4Prez

vancityblues said:


> Is Peter Mueller available?




Potentially, but it wouldnt be cheap


----------



## agent2421

Well I'm back guys, we've done alot of picks today. 

Anyways I'll give Downie extended time to make his pick but now it's back to the 4 hours and stuff.


----------



## agent2421

Okay well Downie had long enough to make his pick so the next 3 are:

Mike Comrie
Brooks Laich
Stephen Weiss


----------



## Dr Pepper

Weiss.


----------



## Angelo25

Modo said:


> Weiss.




comrie


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> comrie




laich


----------



## agent2421

The New York Islanders have selected *Brooks Laich*


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys we got a big trade.






Edmonton Receives: Scott Niedermayer, Martin Havlat, 15th round pick and 1st round prospect pick (17th overall)






New York Rangers receives: Carey Price, Petr Sykora, pick 267, and 2nd round pick (50th overall)


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Better trade for EDM I find. But this increases your salary by quite a bit.


----------



## Angelo25

Thanks. A lot of people give me grief but i really think that Niedermayer gives me one of the best Defenseman group.


----------



## Angelo25

Also, Martin Havlat is my fav player.


----------



## Angelo25

Hey guys... mattrick has used up all of his time and will be auto'd 

1) Mike Comrie
2) Jason Blake
3) Alex Steen


----------



## TBLbrian

steen


----------



## agent2421

Mike Comrie


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

vancityblues said:


> Also, Martin Havlat is my fav player.



i know its none of my business, but why do you like glass so much?


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> i know its none of my business, but why do you like glass so much?




ouch.. lol ok bro you have to stop now. seriously, its for fun and you have to remember that he didnt draft those players and he wants to make it his own. We *CANT* lose another GM. Stop dissing him.


----------



## agent2421

haha I think he was just joking but why is Martin referred to as glass 

Haha naw I truly hope he has an 82 game season one time...


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> haha I think he was just joking but why is Martin referred to as glass
> 
> Haha naw I truly hope he has an 82 game season one time...




Habs will win 5 more cups before it happens...

(I REALLY love him, but when you hurt your shoulder wanting to give a simple punch you're just not physically made for the NHL.)


----------



## agent2421

haha that's the thing, I loved Havlat when he was in Ottawa but he's just to weak i guess...

Still if Havlat gets to 100% hes a great player, but will it happen soon I don't know....


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

angelo25 said:


> ouch.. lol ok bro you have to stop now. seriously, its for fun and you have to remember that he didnt draft those players and he wants to make it his own. We *CANT* lose another GM. Stop dissing him.



its not meant to be dissing, i am just curious. No way i want to diss anyone in this draft. Oh well, if he takes it the wrong way, then i apologize.


----------



## stupendousman

Chris Kunitz - Jonathan Toews - Drew Stafford
David Perron - Mikko Koivu - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________

Duncan Keith - Niklas Kronwall
Chrisitan Ehrhoff - Fedor Tyutin
___________ - __________

Marc-Andre Fleury
__________

Thoughts? I don't really like the Kunitz pick though. He's an alright player, just don't particularly like him


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> its not meant to be dissing, i am just curious. No way i want to diss anyone in this draft. Oh well, if he takes it the wrong way, then i apologize.




Hello. Well, I don't feel that I need to justify my trades but since i joined halfway i'm not going to be able to win with the players that was drafted already. I have a better shot drafting young players and taking on salary and in return, I could maybe have a shot at Hedman or Tavares. I understand you have a lot of questions but it's safe to say that I know what I'm doing. If i drafted from the beginning i would have a different team. Bye.


----------



## Wild 4 Hockey

hi just wondering are there any teams left?

I've been around Hfboards for awhile just never got an account before.

My #1 team would be Minnesota if available (Wild 4 Hockey  ) but my 2nd favorite is Philly so please tell me if I can join or not, 

thanks.


----------



## Danavan

Ryan Malone - Paul Stastny - Nathan Horton
__________ - Chris Drury - __________
__________ - Stephen Weiss - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________

Braydon Coburn - Dan Hamhuis 
Craig Rivet - Sami Salo 
__________ - __________ 
__________

Mikka Kiprusoff
__________


what do you think?


----------



## agent2421

Hey I'm really liking your team Danavan. Your defence is great and you got amazing centers, you gotta work on our wings a bit more but still a great team. I like the addition of Malone, he can get you points and will probably be your enforcer as well.

Also to Wild 4 Hockey, yes you may have Philly, welcome to the draft and just make sure to make your picks on time or send lists to your assigned manager (on the first page).

Have fun!

Also whenever your free please post your roster on the Agent2421 Rosters thread, if you want you can just quote the Philly team I had and copy everything and take away the quotes so you won't have to do much work just update the next person you pick.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

I am entertaining offers for Crosby, anyone wants him can PM me. I better clear up some of the old pm now. The asking price would be a very good no1 center and a very good number 1 defenseman

What do you think about my team?
Prospal - Crosby - Kovalev
Stillman - Umberger - XX

Karable - Mitchell
Kesla - XX

Huet


----------



## Wild 4 Hockey

Hi everyone!!

Just wondering, what do you guys think of my new team, I haven't picked anyone yet but still want to know what you guys think of my team:

__________ - Vincent Lecavalier - Daniel Briere
__________ - Ryan Kesler - Valtteri Filppula
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
Chris Campoli - Matt Niskanen
__________ - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies

Ryan Miller
__________


----------



## 7th Player

Wild 4 Hockey said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Just wondering, what do you guys think of my new team, I haven't picked anyone yet but still want to know what you guys think of my team:
> 
> __________ - Vincent Lecavalier - Daniel Briere
> __________ - Ryan Kesler - Valtteri Filppula
> __________ - __________ - __________
> __________ - __________ - __________
> 
> 
> Defense
> Chris Campoli - Matt Niskanen
> __________ - __________
> __________ - __________
> 
> Goalies
> 
> Ryan Miller
> __________




You have 4 centres and a normal defense...need more wingers and defenseman


----------



## agent2421

Hi everyone, just to inform you all the NHL Commissioner (Me) and the Senior Adviser (Angelo) has come to a decision to fire Macdonald13.

He's fired right now, so we'll skip his pick until his time is over, and if he doesn't make that pick in time he's officially fired.

I'm sorry I may be doing the wrong thing but one thing I don't like in my league is cheaters and I've thought about this decision alot and think it's right to better our league.

Some stories don't make sense and the 3 people on trial are:

Cantwell,Ivey & Macdonald13 (I don't care anymore, I'm calling u 3 out)

I understand that both Cantwell & Ivey has gone to budcamp so they sent me the list, but Cantwell said he doesn't know who Macdonald13 is yet Macdonald 13 is in his friends list. The other thing is looking at login dates:

Cantwell last logged in on the 30th (Due to trip)
Ivey last logged in on the 27th (due to trip)
Macdonald last logged in on the 28th (Due to ?????)

It could be a wrong decision but I've had questions about it before and I'm getting more and more certain about it, I don't want to say this but I think Cantwell could have more than 1 account, and I'm sorry if I'm falsely accusing him but me and Angelo both feel something fishy is going on.

So I'll still let Ivey & Cantwell keep there accounts for now, but very soon depending on the league's decision and I'll discuss it with the other managers something will have to be done, maybe cutting Ivey loose so we can be sure.

Sorry if I made the wrong decision, and extremely sorry to Macdonald if you've had nothing to do with them, but this is my decision.


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> Hi everyone, just to inform you all the NHL Commissioner (Me) and the Senior Adviser (Angelo) has come to a decision to fire Macdonald13.
> 
> He's fired right now, so we'll skip his pick until his time is over, and if he doesn't make that pick in time he's officially fired.
> 
> I'm sorry I may be doing the wrong thing but one thing I don't like in my league is cheaters and I've thought about this decision alot and think it's right to better our league.
> 
> Some stories don't make sense and the 3 people on trial are:
> 
> Cantwell,Ivey & Macdonald13 (I don't care anymore, I'm calling u 3 out)
> 
> I understand that both Cantwell & Ivey has gone to budcamp so they sent me the list, but Cantwell said he doesn't know who Macdonald13 is yet Macdonald 13 is in his friends list. The other thing is looking at login dates:
> 
> Cantwell last logged in on the 30th (Due to trip)
> Ivey last logged in on the 27th (due to trip)
> Macdonald last logged in on the 28th (Due to ?????)
> 
> It could be a wrong decision but I've had questions about it before and I'm getting more and more certain about it, I don't want to say this but I think Cantwell could have more than 1 account, and I'm sorry if I'm falsely accusing him but me and Angelo both feel something fishy is going on.
> 
> So I'll still let Ivey & Cantwell keep there accounts for now, but very soon depending on the league's decision and I'll discuss it with the other managers something will have to be done, maybe cutting Ivey loose so we can be sure.
> 
> Sorry if I made the wrong decision, and extremely sorry to Macdonald if you've had nothing to do with them, but this is my decision.




WILD 4 HOCKEY has 3 posts, he may also have multiple accounts


----------



## agent2421

he may have a multiple account but it doesn't seem as bad to me as the other 3. If he has bad trades or something then yeah maybe we have to consider him again, but right now he's fine.

The other 3 have had bad trades, and the most suspicious of all:

Cantwell saying I don't know who Macdonald 13 is (last time I questioned him) yet Macdonald 13 is in his friends list, and all the log in dates.

We'll have to wait for Wild 4 Hockey to see if he actually does anything suspicious before suspecting him, I think he may just be a new person joining the pool.

I started out this draft with 1 post, so I tend to give the benefit of the doubt for people that are new as long as it isn't too suspicious.


----------



## agent2421

You've got to be kidding me Sensational Spezza, I wanted BRIAN LEE SOOOO BAD lol, he was that cheap defenseman I was going to get for Ottawa and I thought not many would know about him but damn.. lol.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> You've got to be kidding me Sensational Spezza, I wanted BRIAN LEE SOOOO BAD lol, he was that cheap defenseman I was going to get for Ottawa and I thought not many would know about him but damn.. lol.




Haha just trying to get more defensemen for Toronto while saving salary

And I would never forget Lee


----------



## agent2421

haha to tell you the truth you were the one person I was worried about taking Lee since your a Sens fan like me, I thought most people on these boards would let Lee fall for atleast 2-3 rounds or so, I was thinking about getting a forward for my next pick then going to defense but you got a great pick, I expect alot of good things from him.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> haha to tell you the truth you were the one person I was worried about taking Lee since your a Sens fan like me, I thought most people on these boards would let Lee fall for atleast 2-3 rounds or so, I was thinking about getting a forward for my next pick then going to defense but you got a great pick, I expect alot of good things from him.




2-3 Rounds? Do they live under a rock? 

And to anyone who wants him

*MICHAEL RYDER IS AVAILABLE!!*

I want defensemen


----------



## agent2421

hey guys the next 3 for Carolina are:

1. Jason Blake
2. Bill Guerin
3. Matt Stajan


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

hmmm, interesting. No one even offer me something for Crosby?


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> hey guys the next 3 for Carolina are:
> 
> 1. Jason Blake
> 2. Bill Guerin
> 3. Matt Stajan




stajan


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Bill Guerin


----------



## 7th Player

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> hmmm, interesting. No one even offer me something for Crosby?




overrated


----------



## Hale The Villain

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> hmmm, interesting. No one even offer me something for Crosby?




Yeah he sucks


----------



## agent2421

Crosby WHO?


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys the next 3 are:

John Madden
Jeff Halpern
Trent Hunter


----------



## MartyG77

Madden


----------



## TBLbrian

halpren, just cause thats not fair haha, ill be nice, he is out half the year


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I just want to say that now most teams have there goalies you may select your 2nd goalie whenever you want but to make sure the goalie is in a back-up position.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Hey guys im back ..lol 

Camp Sucked haha


----------



## TBLbrian

*Bolts re-sign Ruutu to a 1 year extension*with all of my RFA's getting re-signed so quick, i guess i won't be very active in the Free agency next season...hopefully my picks don't bust  (Dubinsky and Ruutu) and Zetterberg better stay healthy for the next 7 years haha


----------



## agent2421

haha that's the only reason I hope people don't sign everyone they have, I want to have a good free agency next year.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> haha that's the only reason I hope people don't sign everyone they have, I want to have a good free agency next year.




I know ,

Im going to have start REJECTing offers for some players..but for good reasons of course ..

But yah i cant wait to see what FA brings next year.


----------



## TBLbrian

i don't know if anyone agrees, but i think signing upcoming UFAs should be a lot harder then RFA's. that will be a good way to make sure we have a bigger UFA pool, and also that way teams are more careful salary wise with who they draft.

what do you all think?


----------



## agent2421

I pretty much agree with that as well depending on who the player is. Just for fun here's the list of the upcoming free agency players for next year who we could see if they don't get signed.

A.Kotalik 
E.Staal 
J.Pominville
A.Kostitsyn 
B.Morrison 
M.Gaborik 
S.Koivu 
F.Kuba 
B.Gionta
K.Ballard 
J.Jokinen 
M.Gerber 
J.Sakic 
P.Boucher
S.Reinprecht
P. O'sullivan 
P.Mara 
M.Havlat 
F.Beauchemin 
M.Ohlund 
S.Neidermeyer
M.Satan
M.Hossa
N.Zherdev 
J.Odyua 
A.Tanguay 
N.Backstrom(G) 
M.Komisarek 
M.Camalerri 
E.Cole 
M.Garon 
M.E. Vlasic
G.Latendresse 
M.Knuble 
D.Sedin 
H.Sedin 
S.Bernier 
P.Sykora
T.Enstrom 
A.Mcdonald 
D.Booth
N.Antropov 
J.Johnson
M.Biron 
C.Higgins 
D.Morris
C. Barker 
J.Staal 
M.Schneider 
S.Zubov
J.Harding 
T.Plekanec


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I dont know if it should be harder for pending FA , but i think we should start taking TEAM Pretstige into play and the direction of the respective team ... like Rebuilding , going for it ..that sorta thing ..

EX . Joe Sakic wouldnt sign with a team that has no chance at the playoffs


----------



## agent2421

Personally I love that idea Cantwell, depending on the player it should be up to them if they want to go to the team or not. It's kind of hard to do that but I agree if the team's really bad Sakic wouldn't want to go on it, the only thing that is questionable is some people could be angry if they have the salary to spend but we don't let them sign if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ivey71

Hey guys ,

Just got in thought id let everyone know i was back ..

Thing is ill be out for the rest of the night and tmr ..becuase of some smart guy decides to put all my clothes on a plane to Seattle ..so i have to fly there to pick up all that crap ..


But dont worry its all payed for


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Personally I love that idea Cantwell, depending on the player it should be up to them if they want to go to the team or not. It's kind of hard to do that but I agree if the team's really bad Sakic wouldn't want to go on it, the only thing that is questionable is some people could be angry if they have the salary to spend but we don't let them sign if you know what I mean.





But thats why its important to establish a team identity ..

Everyteam is not going to finish 1st so , they should be planning for this.


----------



## agent2421

I agree with that, we have to go beyond just money & salary for players to sign, that's not "real" in most cases. We should have prestige, player morale and everything into consideration for signings.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I'm not sure about this but I got an idea and wanted to hear your input about it. Okay so before I thought the 16 people with the most points should enter the playoffs (8 west, 8 east), now I'm thinking what if we actually have a schedule (same as the nhl) and actually play against teams to get wins & loses.

The way the team gets the win is if they have more points than the other team, so for example:

The first 2 games are on Oct 4 so:

Rangers will be playing the Tampa Bay Lightning.

Whichever team gets more points in that game gets the win.

What do you guys think about this idea?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I like it !!


----------



## TBLbrian

i think that would be a great idea, but not all the teams play the same amount per week, so wouldn't it be harder to do?

would we do it per night? or per week?

because if its Tampa vs NYR not all of our players are going to play...ya know?



i do think a 1 on 1 per week thing would be cool, that also levels the playing field because the top tier guys are always going to put up big points, but consitency is harder to predict. i def. think its a good concept we could work on, if not for the first year, maybe after we get things settled a bit.


----------



## agent2421

yeah that's a pretty big concern with the whole players thing. We have 2 options for that:

1. Use NHL schedule and let some games be unfair where only 2-3 players from the teams will play

2. Create our own schedule, it''ll take time but we have until October 4 to do so.


#2 would be much more fair I think, we would only have games when most of our teams are playing or something.

Please everyone give your ideas and we'll see if we can do this idea or not.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> yeah that's a pretty big concern with the whole players thing. We have 2 options for that:
> 
> 1. Use NHL schedule and let some games be unfair where only 2-3 players from the teams will play
> 
> 2. Create our own schedule, it''ll take time but we have until October 4 to do so.
> 
> 
> #2 would be much more fair I think, we would only have games when most of our teams are playing or something.
> 
> Please everyone give your ideas and we'll see if we can do this idea or not.




I say have teams matched up for the week .... wayyyyyyy easier


----------



## TBLbrian

i agree 100% weekly matchups.

also as a side note, some teams *REALLY* need to watch out for there salary cap. i don't know how agent wants to deal with teams over the cap, but there are quite a few team that it will be almost impossible to get a full roster.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

TBLbrifri said:


> i agree 100% weekly matchups.
> 
> also as a side note, some teams *REALLY* need to watch out for there salary cap. i don't know how agent wants to deal with teams over the cap, but there are quite a few team that it will be almost impossible to get a full roster.




I beleive ypur allowed to spend 10% over the cap in the NHL , until a curtain date .. 

im not sure if agents doing it that way or not..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Ondrej Pavelec is avilable for players / picks what ever ..

PM me with interest


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

TBL, could you add Kari Lehtonen, Rod Brind'Amour, and Brooks Laich to NYI's roster?


----------



## TBLbrian

oh sure i'll do it right now, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

No problem, it was actually your post about teams having cap trouble that made me go through the thread again.


----------



## 7th Player

we could start our own yahoo league and put the players we drafted in each team.
we play the head to head game, weakly matches


----------



## agent2421

I'm not aware of how Yahoo does it so if you could PM Me the concept yahoo does it so I can organize it, it will be great. From what I realized you could only have 10 players or something which I don't really want but PM me the idea or what it is and we'll see if we can use it.

If I create a schedule for it, I'll do a little bit every night and something like Weekly matches and somehow manage 82 games or something.

I'll update later so PM the next person as I've been out for a while, jsut came back now and will be heading out for another couple hours.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys the next 3 people for Sebster's Chicago team are:

John Madden
Matt Stajan
Taylor Pyatt


----------



## MartyG77

Madden


----------



## agent2421

Taylor Pyatt


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys just wondering, if anyone wants to trade with me for Picks I'd love to, I'm really looking to get another pick this rounds so please PM me if your interested.

I might be willing to overpay 2 picks or so for 1 pick in this round.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys what do you think of my Sens team with the 2 newest additions:

ROSTER

Offense:

Alexander Ovechkin -Mike Ribeiro - Jean-Pierre Dumont
David Booth - Andy McDonald - Robert Nilsson
__________ - Mike Comrie- __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
Micheal Rozsival - Tobias Enstrom
__________ - Joseph Corvo
Ville Koistinen - __________

Goalies

Chris Osgood
__________


----------



## Angelo25

i love how people from other drafts are copying picks from this draft and visa-versa.. lol


----------



## Dr Pepper

Bound to happen, they're basically going at the same pace so you've got mostly the same players left.


----------



## Angelo25

Modo said:


> Bound to happen, they're basically going at the same pace so you've got mostly the same players left.




yeah i know.. oh well.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys we got a new joiner to take over the Carolina team. So welcome *jeffrey995* to the draft!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Welcome !


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys Sonic's time is over, the next 3 are:

Maxim Afinogenov
Nigel Dawes
Alexei Ponikarovsky


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Afinogenov


----------



## agent2421

Dawes


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

1st and 2 nd entry draft picks (#30 and #31) regher 

For

11th round pick (#320) and 19th round pick (#560) 12 and 13 th pick


----------



## Dr Pepper

....Is that a trade you just made?


----------



## MartyG77

I confirm the trade.


----------



## agent2421

looks like a trade to me


----------



## Dr Pepper

What exactly is the trade, 4 draft picks for Regehr and two entry draft picks?


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

yup that is the trade


----------



## Cal Vandelay

jeffrey995 said:


> 1st and 2 nd entry draft picks (#30 and #31) regher
> 
> For
> 
> 11th round pick (#320) and 19th round pick (#560) 12 and 13 th pick




What teams are these ?


----------



## Hale The Villain

Afiniganov


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*If anyone is looking to move down in this round im looking to aquire another pick ..

pm me if ur interested*


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> *If anyone is looking to move down in this round im looking to aquire another pick ..
> 
> pm me if ur interested*




im looking to move down.. give me an offer.. ima t work so i may not get at you in time.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Hey guys what do you all think of my roster so far. I'm pretty sure I ain't gonna have Radulov though :S 

Forward Line #1: Dany Heatley,Mats Sundin,Brian Gionta
Forward Line #2: Jussi Jokinen,Jeff Halpern,Alexander Radulov
Checking Line:_____________,Matt Stajan,_____________
Forward Line #4: ____________,___________,____________
Defensive Line #1: Wade Redden,Anton Volchenbkov
Defensive Line #2: Keith Ballard,_____________
Defensive Line #3: ___________,____________
Starting Goaltender:Martin Gerber
Backup Goaltender:___________


----------



## TBLbrian

honestly i worry about your offense.

Halpren is out half of the season, at best he is back in December, so that won't help and unless Tampa can get a trade done J.Jokinen will be a 3rd liner, which i hate but they have way too many forwards

Radulov probally won't be playing in the NHL

i do like your D though


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> honestly i worry about your offense.
> 
> Halpren is out half of the season, at best he is back in December, so that won't help and unless Tampa can get a trade done J.Jokinen will be a 3rd liner, which i hate but they have way too many forwards
> 
> Radulov probally won't be playing in the NHL
> 
> *i do like your D though*




I dont. U need to start drafting defensemans. nice set of forwards though.

well remember this is a keeper league..so really besides Redden, u dont really have anyone offensive on d and that worries me.


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i have traded 
green stoll hunter 
for 
cog penner liles


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus confirms this deal with Carolina.

Very pleased to add Green's offensive power to our blueline, and welcome Stoll and Hunter to our forward corps.


----------



## agent2421

haha getting quite a few trades done today, I think the best thing you can do for your team is build for the future, you probably won't be a contender so like I told you before if next year turns out bad you could always rebuild this team and try to get it to be a playoff team.


----------



## TBLbrian

all of these player trades make my charts so difficult 

haha

but that is a solid deal


----------



## Dr Pepper

What does everyone think of my team so far?

Of course, a hell of a lot is weighing on Sakic's decision to eventually return to Colorado.

Rolston (5.062)-Sakic (6.250)-Kessel (2.200)
Eaves (1.400)-Stoll (2.800)-Hunter (2.000)
_____-Reinprecht (2.000)-Setoguchi (1.247)
_____-_____-_____

Bieksa (3.750)-Green (5.250)
Boucher (2.500)-Orpik (3.750)
_____-_____

DiPietro(4.500)
_____

Cap Hit: 42,709,000
Cap Left: 13,991,000


----------



## Angelo25

D Niklas Lidstrom and C Joe Thornton are available.. pm for offers


----------



## TBLbrian

Modo said:


> What does everyone think of my team so far?
> 
> Of course, a hell of a lot is weighing on Sakic's decision to eventually return to Colorado.
> 
> Rolston (5.062)-Sakic (6.250)-Kessel (2.200)
> Eaves (1.400)-Stoll (2.800)-Hunter (2.000)
> _____-Reinprecht (2.000)-Setoguchi (1.247)
> _____-_____-_____
> 
> Bieksa (3.750)-Green (5.250)
> Boucher (2.500)-Orpik (3.750)
> _____-_____
> 
> DiPietro(4.500)
> _____
> 
> Cap Hit: 42,709,000
> Cap Left: 13,991,000




i think that you have a very solid line-up, good young depth. your 2nd line is either going to be a homerun or a strikeout. if Eaves can find his spot in Carolina and Stoll can bounce back that will be a good line.


----------



## TBLbrian

what do you all think of my roster so far?

#40 H.Zetterberg- #19 B.Richards- #26 M.St.Louis
__________ - #18 B.Dubinsky - #15 T.Ruutu
__________ - __________ - #56 C.Giroux
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
#17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
#58 K.Letang - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies
#35 M.Turco
__________


----------



## stupendousman

Modo said:


> What does everyone think of my team so far?
> 
> Of course, a hell of a lot is weighing on Sakic's decision to eventually return to Colorado.
> 
> Rolston (5.062)-Sakic (6.250)-Kessel (2.200)
> Eaves (1.400)-Stoll (2.800)-Hunter (2.000)
> _____-Reinprecht (2.000)-Setoguchi (1.247)
> _____-_____-_____
> 
> Bieksa (3.750)-Green (5.250)
> Boucher (2.500)-Orpik (3.750)
> _____-_____
> 
> DiPietro(4.500)
> _____
> 
> Cap Hit: 42,709,000
> Cap Left: 13,991,000




How do you have so many players already? lol

trades?


----------



## Angelo25

stupendousman said:


> How do you have so many players already? lol
> 
> trades?




haha i know eh.. stacked.. but hes going to run into cap troubles pretty soon


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I know 4 hours is working really well and mostly everyone is making picks on time so what do you guys think of moving it to 3 hours. The only reason I'm trying to move this draft faster is so I can have enough time to make a schedule before September.

Making it will take a while so I need all the teams to be done so I'll know what to do, and I could ask any of my managers for help if they have time. 

I'm thinking about doing the schedule something like this, the first game will be:

Oct 9 (teams in real nhl playing): Leaf, Wing, Bruin, Col, Falmes, Canucks, Ducks, Sharks: 

Toronto(6): Datsyuk, Cleary, Michalek, Ryder, Schneider, Lee 

Vs

Edmonton (5): Phaneuf, Marleau, Beachemin, Niedermeyer, Ohlund, 

*it keeps adding as more players are added to your roster, and I try to pair the fairest ones with each other, so I need to get the actual draft done as soon as possible*

Whoever gets the most points in that match gets the win.

The reason why I need the teams to be done faster is to know how many more games I can set up and who against who so it'll be equal number of players that day.

So tell me if you guys want to move it to 3 hours or something.


----------



## 7th Player

3 hours is fine for me


----------



## agent2421

great if I can get atleast a few people who are fine with it I'll take the time lower, if you could send lists that'll be great as well to make it go faster. We're getting there, we're almost done and I can't start working on the schedule until the draft is over to be fair for all teams. So what I think I'll do is after the draft, we'll have a break from no trading or anything until a certain point or until after I make the schedule so that if you trade after that it's not my fault if one team has 7 players and the other 4.

Then I'll turn trading back on maybe after I finish the October part so you guys know what I'm talking about.


----------



## 7th Player

nice it'll be like a mini trade deadline


----------



## Angelo25

im good with that.. but warn people atleast two rounds...


----------



## TBLbrian

im cool with 3 hours also.


my only ? with the schedule...how in the world will you be able to keep track of points?


----------



## agent2421

Well points will be per game or something like that. I'm not 100% sure if I can even have a schedule, we have to do one thing a time kind of thing. 

If whenever anyone logs in, if they can send lists to us to make this process faster it would be great.

Even if your not "in the hole" if you could drop us a list of who you want we can really speed up the process.


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

canes traded 
cogs 
pronger 
14th round pick 
for 
naslund 
ryder 
staal 
future codsederations
naslund will be a leader for my team 
i hope ryder can have a bounce back year 
and staal will be my future of my team


----------



## Dr Pepper

Well that didn't take long, lol.

You sure are the busy GM today.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> Well points will be per game or something like that. I'm not 100% sure if I can even have a schedule, we have to do one thing a time kind of thing.
> 
> If whenever anyone logs in, if they can send lists to us to make this process faster it would be great.
> 
> Even if your not "in the hole" if you could drop us a list of who you want we can really speed up the process.



well, i dont see why we should move to three hours. Dont fix it if it isnt broken.


----------



## agent2421

haha he's extremely busy...

TBLirifi is going to hate keep changing the players, I hope he already didn't change the ones from the previous trade.

Kesler the only reason I want to change it is because making the schedule will take a long time and I need the draft to be done before I make it or it won't be fair.


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

yes i am


----------



## Dr Pepper

angelo25 said:


> haha i know eh.. stacked.. but hes going to run into cap troubles pretty soon




He is not! 

Remember, I had to make a few deals just to get some more breathing room....without those deals, I'd probably have about 6 mil left or something.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

anyways, if i take a RFA and able to negotiate a contract worth 1.5 million dollars, then the real player end up getting 7 million dollars, which contract will count? same question, the other way around.


----------



## agent2421

whatever contract you make with Cantwell is the one that stays even if they get a real contract after.


----------



## TBLbrian

jeffrey995 said:


> canes traded
> cogs
> pronger
> 14th round pick
> for
> naslund
> ryder
> staal
> future codsederations
> naslund will be a leader for my team
> i hope ryder can have a bounce back year
> and staal will be my future of my team




can someone put that more clearly and between what teams...and yes, i did the other one already haha

from now on, im just going to update it at the end of each round, so if you all could put trades on the "draft" page, ill cycle through and edit per round.

also try to make it as clear as possible so i don't have to search who is what team


----------



## agent2421

hey TBLirfi if it helps I'll update the trades later on today, I've already done most of them on the first page of the main thread where we post players so you don't have to search. I still have to do all of Jeff Year's trades though.


----------



## TBLbrian

ok, yeah any help would be awesome. 


its cool how the trades and stuff are going, we have some really solid teams.


----------



## agent2421

Also if anyone has the time and wants to help make the 08/09 NHL schedule for our fantasy league please PM me and I'll make you a part of the management team for that aspect.

The more help I get the easier it'll be.

This will be after the draft though because it's useless making the schedule now.


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i want 1 top 6 forward 2 top 4 d and a back up by today


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i'm allowed to sign rfa's


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

thank u


----------



## TBLbrian

jeffrey reminds me of this drafts version of the tampa bay lightning's offseason


----------



## Dr Pepper

jeffrey995 said:


> i'm allowed to sign rfa's




Only your own RFA's. 

You can't just pick up undrafted RFA's and claim them as your own.


----------



## agent2421

hey just a quick heads up, when I pm you guys about being "on deck" or "in the hole" I'll be asking for lists as well to get through this faster. Haha Jeffrey does remind me of how Tampa Bay went crazy on the offseason.


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i have another trade in the works like right now


----------



## Cal Vandelay

jeffrey995 said:


> i'm allowed to sign rfa's




you can only sign RFA's ... that you have drafted


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i have traded 
gagner 
regher 
penner 
pacioretty
to the canadiens
for
smyth 
ralaski 
lombradi 
1st round entry draft pick


----------



## 7th Player

jeffrey995 said:


> i have traded
> gagner
> regher
> penner
> pacioretty
> to the canadiens
> for
> smyth
> ralaski
> lombradi
> 1st round entry draft pick




i confirm


----------



## Dr Pepper

Wait, so you ask me for Cogliano to complete the "kid" line, then go and trade Gagner? 

Would not have made this deal if I were you. I think the Habs take this one.


----------



## TBLbrian

i'm so confused about who is on your team....


----------



## agent2421

haha yeah ti's getting real confusing. Check out the trades I've already updated on the first page of the main thread, and I'll put this one up soon as well.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

jeffrey995 said:


> i have traded
> gagner
> regher
> penner
> pacioretty
> to the canadiens
> for
> smyth
> ralaski
> lombradi
> 1st round entry draft pick




*you need to make these things more clear ...*

and the habs take this by a city mile ..

Gagner , Penner & Pacioretty are all goina be stars ..

Smyth is overpayed and Lombardi is okay ..at best 

Rafalski is the only bright spot.


----------



## agent2421

I agree only to the fact of Gagner & Penner, how you could trade those 2 is beyond me. Great deal for Montreal!

I have no idea who Pacioretty is so I can't say much about him.


----------



## TBLbrian

i could understand trading Penner because of salary.



Gagner is def. a keeper


----------



## agent2421

hey guys about everything I said before forget it 

I was thinking about hurrying the draft up so I could do a nightly schedule thing but instead I think doing weekly schedule's will be much easier.

The schedule will be completely random based on conference teams, divisional teams, and also some playing the other conference.

As it will be random it won't be based on who is playing who, so if there's 1 match-up that's completely unfair it was the luck of the draw.

The schedule will be posted in the Official Stats Pool thread so check it out whenever I put it there.


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

still looking for top four d and a top centre


----------



## TBLbrian

what does your roster look like? i might be interested in doing a trade.


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i'm going to make a blockbustter deal today or tomorrow just watch


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

smyth staal 
naslund lombradi ryder
liles ralafski 
ellis


----------



## Angelo25

jeffrey995 said:


> i'm going to make a blockbustter deal today or tomorrow just watch




haha.. dude your funny.. i had vermette and morris for green and he turned that down.. for the penner deal... agent this guy worries me.. a little too trigger happy.


----------



## 7th Player

cantwell7 said:


> *you need to make these things more clear ...*
> 
> and the habs take this by a city mile ..
> 
> Gagner , Penner & Pacioretty are all goina be stars ..
> 
> Smyth is overpayed and Lombardi is okay ..at best
> 
> Rafalski is the only bright spot.




well, smyth right now is better than penner

rafalski is better right now than regehr

gagner has more potential than lombardi

a lot of people think that this trade is one sided, i disagree, this is pretty much even


----------



## MartyG77

There's a mistake in the draft order. I have Carolina 13th round pick and not the 14th round pick.

I know Agent, hard day work for you man!


----------



## agent2421

K I think i fixed it.

Guys I'll be posting the first round match-ups for the schedule soon in the Official Stats Pool.


----------



## TBLbrian

Also please don't post in the official stats pool thread (I'm Agent2421) we'll use that as a chat later on in the season.


----------



## TBLbrian

that creeped me out....haha

i looked on the site and it said i had the last post.


----------



## agent2421

haha lol.. First matches are up I'll post the rest tomorrow, all matches are completely random. There's *27* Weeks in the NHL, each week 1 team will play. All games will be randomized and there will be 3 occasions in which we cut down the week to maybe 4 days where teams will play so everyone will play against each other atleast once.

Teams won't be playing against each other twice as it goes by weekly and not daily.

Wins/Loses determine if you make the playoffs or not.

A Win = 5 Points 

So say if you win 15/30 games you have 75 points.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> well, smyth right now is better than penner
> 
> rafalski is better right now than regehr
> 
> gagner has more potential than lombardi
> 
> a lot of people think that this trade is one sided, i disagree, this is pretty much even




im not starting anything but ...

Smyth may be a bit better than Penner , but smyth is wayyyyyyyyyy overpayed more so than penner . Penner i think will have a better year this year for sure.

Rafalski i love but hes 37 ..its almost the end of the line for him..

Gagner & Pacorietty alone break this deal ...both will put up 100 points in this league...

Montreal runs with this deal like i said...

\


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i need a top right winger , and two top four d 
who wants to trade


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

MartyG77 said:


> There's a mistake in the draft order. I have Carolina 13th round pick and not the 14th round pick.
> 
> I know Agent, hard day work for you man!



no u have 14th and 15 th round picks stop trying to rip me off


----------



## agent2421

you 2 talk it out and tell me what the original deal is so I can change it.


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i have made a trade 
to colubus 
Staal, Ryder, pick 341 and a 2nd round entry draft pick. a conditional pick


Sakic, Eaves, Orpik, and pick 378 one conditonal pick and future considerations


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus confirms this deal:

Sakic, Eaves, Orpik, and pick 378

for

Staal, Ryder, pick 341 and a 2nd round entry draft pick.

If Sakic retires, Carolina receives the 11th overall entry draft pick acquired previously from Tampa, along with future considerations (i.e. a 20th round pick)

If Sakic signs, Columbus receives Carolina's 15th overall entry draft pick.


----------



## TBLbrian

Jeffrey when you say conditional pick to Columbus what pick is that exactly? It's probably if Sakic retires or not but post the whole thing so I can copy it more easily (this is Agent2421)

Thanks Modo nvm.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I've posted the schedule for the first 7 weeks.


----------



## TBLbrian

if anyone drafts prospects who they don't want to "make their team yet" please note that when drafting and ill put their salary numbers in italics on the stats page. and then add the 2 most expensive against the cap like the rules say at the end of the draft, so please keep that in mind.


----------



## Dr Pepper

angelo25 said:


> i love how people from other drafts are copying picks from this draft and visa-versa.. lol




Hmm.....


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i have made a trade withe detorit 

Pavelec 
1st rounders in 08 & 11

For 

Rafii


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i need to fill out a position at d any1 intested plz pm me


----------



## Dr Pepper

You just HAD a spot on D, a great one at that, and you traded him for a backup goalie.


----------



## agent2421

I know... Pavelec of all people


----------



## Angelo25

Modo said:


> You just HAD a spot on D, a great one at that, and you traded him for a backup goalie.




ahha i know eh..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

You guys dont seem to know too much about Pavelec .. He was the best goalie in the AHL this season at age 20 and led his team to the Calder Cup ..

He will not be a Back-UP in this league like Modo said ..He is one Top goaltending prospects in the world today/


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

he future of altanta


----------



## agent2421

haha that's true I don't know much about him, I don't know much about minor hockey except the main stars and stuff.


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i'm going re bulid my team for sale 
naslund 
smyth 
sakic 
liles 
and 
orpik 
plz offer me young players and entry picks


----------



## TBLbrian

what are you doing? why trade Gagner and Price and then try to rebuild?


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> what are you doing? why trade Gagner and Price and then try to rebuild?




hahaha i have no idea... just let him


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Oh man ...
haha


Expect some deals to be made soon


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> You guys dont seem to know too much about Pavelec .. He was the best goalie in the AHL this season at age 20 and led his team to the Calder Cup ..
> 
> He will not be a Back-UP in this league like Modo said ..He is one Top goaltending prospects in the world today/




well he was implying that he's always going to be a back up if Lehtonen is still with atlanta..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> well he was implying that he's always going to be a back up if Lehtonen is still with atlanta..




From what i was reading , Lehtonen only got a 1 year deal to let Pavelec have one more year in the minors before bringing him up in 2009/10 season


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> From what i was reading , Lehtonen only got a 1 year deal to let Pavelec have one more year in the minors before bringing him up in 2009/10 season




If that is so, i cant believe theyre letting him go so early. Atlanta's orgination reminds me of Jeff.. trigger happy. just kidding..


----------



## MartyG77

To Agent : I have the property of pick #341.

Thanks!


----------



## agent2421

um in what trade did you get 341 and does teh Carolina GM agree with this, I just want to be sure.


----------



## agent2421

Also guys I'll be going out later on tonight around 6 or 7 PM EST till about 10:00 - 11:00 so pleaes PM the person next to you aftert he draft.

If Matthias doesn't make his pick, any of the managers put up 3 players, and PM Downie Did It for his pick.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Also guys I'll be going out later on tonight around 6 or 7 PM EST till about 10:00 - 11:00 so pleaes PM the person next to you aftert he draft.
> 
> If Matthias doesn't make his pick, any of the managers put up 3 players, and PM Downie Did It for his pick.




will do, boss!


----------



## MartyG77

jeffrey995 said:


> 1st and 2 nd entry draft picks (#30 and #31) regher
> 
> For
> 
> 11th round pick (#320) and 19th round pick (#560) 12 and 13 th pick





There.


----------



## TBLbrian

i have a ?

can't Joe Sakic not be traded because of the deal signed by cantwell and the Blue Jackets??



"Joe Sakic : Signed a 1 year 6.250 Milliom Dollar contract with the Columbus Blue Jackets . It also has a NMC for the 1 year "


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> i have a ?
> 
> can't Joe Sakic not be traded because of the deal signed by cantwell and the Blue Jackets??
> 
> 
> 
> "Joe Sakic : Signed a 1 year 6.250 Milliom Dollar contract with the Columbus Blue Jackets . It also has a NMC for the 1 year "




ouch.. that must hurt


----------



## TBLbrian

i guess this time we are going to have to let it go, because he was traded like 5 times...


*FROM NOW ON....YOU CAN NOT TRADE A PLAYER THAT YOU SIGNED TO A NTC*

honestly i don't care about the players that signed one in real life, because that is way to much to follow, but when one of our GMs sign one it must apply


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Time to put up the 3 players?


----------



## hallhopkinseberle

i have resign from the carolina hurricanes


----------



## TBLbrian

sure you can put them up if you want..




jeffery...what is your deal dude?? you just came on here to mess up your team and then leave??


----------



## TBLbrian

tampa bay is looking to move into the top 10 in the entry draft, won't overpay, but i would be willing to drop a round and move down another +my 28th overall pick


----------



## TBLbrian

list:

Gilbert Brule
Tyler Arnason
Eric Christenson


----------



## ESY16

Christensen


----------



## 7th Player

ESY16 said:


> Christensen




arnason


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

What's everyone think?

Gagne - Richards - Knuble
__________ - Brind'Amour - Hejduk
__________ - Laich - __________
__________ - __________ - __________

Bouwmeester - Edler
Seabrook - Blake
__________ - __________

Lehtonen
__________


----------



## Angelo25

Downie Did It said:


> What's everyone think?
> 
> Gagne - Richards - Knuble
> __________ - Brind'Amour - Hejduk
> __________ - Laich - __________
> __________ - __________ - __________
> 
> Bouwmeester - Edler
> Seabrook - Blake
> __________ - __________
> 
> Lehtonen
> __________





i worry about your forwards producing and since its a keeper league you don't really have prospects.. Loving your defenseman and i thought i had great D. I've always loved Lehtonen but if the rumours are true that ATL is making way for Pavelec to be "the goalie of the future.. watch out he may get traded to a contending team ahem "Detroit".. just speculation though.. lol


----------



## Dr Pepper

TBLbrifri said:


> i have a ?
> 
> can't Joe Sakic not be traded because of the deal signed by cantwell and the Blue Jackets??
> 
> 
> 
> "Joe Sakic : Signed a 1 year 6.250 Milliom Dollar contract with the Columbus Blue Jackets . It also has a NMC for the 1 year "




Yikes.....alright, my bad, I totally forgot about the NMC. To be honest I don't remember including that in the deal, maybe cantwell threw it in on the counteroffer and I accepted.

Won't happen again.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

TBLbrifri said:


> sure you can put them up if you want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffery...what is your deal dude?? you just came on here to mess up your team and then leave??



i can take over keenan to be the new GM of the Hurricanes.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

I think mine is a bit better
Karable Mitchell
Klesla Allen


----------



## Angelo25

jeffrey995 said:


> i have resign from the carolina hurricanes




what a horrible thing to do.


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> I think mine is a bit better
> Karable Mitchell
> Klesla Allen




karable? you mean kaberle..

well all those D except for Mitchell (who by the way has no offensive flair) are all playing for teams that are not going to make the playoffs next year. unless klesla breaks out ur D is pretty decent at best. just being honest


----------



## TBLbrian

i posted mine before but never got an opinion haha. what about my roster? i'm curious what people think.



Offense
#40 H.Zetterberg - #19 B.Richards- #26 M.St.Louis
#16 A.Ladd - #18 B.Dubinsky - #15 T.Ruutu
__________ - __________ - #56 C.Giroux
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
#17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
#58 K.Letang - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies
#35 M.Turco
__________


----------



## agent2421

Wow.. I just read that he resigned and that's pretty ****ed up... I mean after all those trades just quitting like that and on top of that asking for a different team is just i dunno... horrible.

Kesler I'll let you run Carolina from now on.


----------



## Angelo25

Just looking through the Vancouver Canucks roster and i think SMAPTI is probably the best gm right now.. phenomenal picks..


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Wow.. I just read that he resigned and that's pretty ****ed up... I mean after all those trades just quitting like that and on top of that asking for a different team is just i dunno... horrible.
> 
> Kesler I'll let you run Carolina from now on.




yeah i was so mad when i saw that.. something is up agent. can we please monitor trades.. atleast have a three round waiting period so nobody makes an account or no newbie screws up our draft.


----------



## TBLbrian

oh wow, i def agree his is one of the best, the only set back is he doesn't have a starting goalie, but that is some solid offence


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> i posted mine before but never got an opinion haha. what about my roster? i'm curious what people think.
> 
> 
> 
> Offense
> #40 H.Zetterberg - #19 B.Richards- #26 M.St.Louis
> #16 A.Ladd - #18 B.Dubinsky - #15 T.Ruutu
> __________ - __________ - #56 C.Giroux
> __________ - __________ - __________
> 
> 
> Defense
> #17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
> #58 K.Letang - __________
> __________ - __________
> 
> Goalies
> #35 M.Turco
> __________





i really like Letang but i just don't think hes going to get PP time with Pittsburgh, and ruutu, ladd and dubinsky will really make or break your draft.. if they produce and Turco has another Turcoian season then i can see your team being in the top 10 for sure.. visnovsky is a wild card for me..


----------



## TBLbrian

angelo25 said:


> i really like Letang but i just don't think hes going to get PP time with Pittsburgh, and ruutu, ladd and dubinsky will really make or break your draft.. if they produce and Turco has another Turcoian season then i can see your team being in the top 10 for sure.. visnovsky is a wild card for me..




i completely agree with everything you just said lol. Letang was a pick that i used to save some salary and since he is young, im hoping he will earn his spot in Pitt.

i think Ruutu will have a great season, i live in NC, and i think him being on a line with Staal will help his production a lot. Ladd i just really like haha


----------



## Dr Pepper

As a Stars fan I have a definite interest in Turco....let me know if we can work something out, I still have the same DiPietro I inherited when I got the team. Don't worry, I won't try and pry Richards from you as well, lol.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

TBLbrifri said:


> oh wow, i def agree his is one of the best, the only set back is he doesn't have a starting goalie, but that is some solid offence



i thought Cloutier taught him something about goalies in the post-season. Apparently he learns nothing 

(jk)


----------



## TBLbrian

turco probally isn't avaliable.


but PM me with something for Richards, that we might be able to work out. i also like him from being a tampa fan


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> i thought Cloutier taught him something about goalies in the post-season. Apparently he learns nothing
> 
> (jk)





AHAHAH ive got a good feeling on harding.. i mean i've seen him play so many times.. damm you interdivision games


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

wait a minute, Carolina has no pick for the next two round?


----------



## Saw Jiris Tlusty

Hi guys just wanted to introduce myself as the new Leafs GM


----------



## Angelo25

shouldn't we enforce a post limit to weed out potential posers.. agent do you want to consult me before we start allowing just about everyone to our draft.. I would just hate to see another jeffrey..


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

angelo25 said:


> shouldn't we enforce a post limit to weed out potential posers.. agent do you want to consult me before we start allowing just about everyone to our draft.. I would just hate to see another jeffrey..



the problem is, how can you know?


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> the problem is, how can you know?




well if it's atleast 100 posts then you weed out all the lazy cheaters.. you have to do something.. just to make it some what fair..


----------



## TBLbrian

thats not always true, some people are very involved with not as many posts. everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## The Price is Right

Last team avialable


----------



## TBLbrian

washington list:

Brooks Laich
Tyler Arnason
Colby Armstrong


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

TBLbrifri said:


> thats not always true, some people are very involved with not as many posts. everyone has to start somewhere.



I agree, even agent starts with 4 posts himself


----------



## Angelo25

fine fine you sold me over.. but theyre should atleast be a two round trade limit if you join in half way.. i guess im still a little bitter about that bum


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys now I'm officially back... yeah the sad thing was I asked Jeffrey if he wanted to be a part of the draft so there wasn't anything fishy with him I think... I think he was just plain ****..

I agree 100% with the trading thing though, there should be a limit and a place where I can step in and say it's too much.

I want this draft to be as realistic as possible so if I find a team is trading too much I'll PM them and say take a breather for a week or so before doing that.

Toronto has been taken over by *TavaresToLeafsNation*

Carolina has been given to *The Price is Right*

someone for NYR Pm'd me and asked if they could have any available team and the only one left is NYR so he just has to confirm it and we have all 30 slots filled up.


----------



## agent2421

Guys the next 3 players for Washington are:

Craig Rivet
Ruslan Fedotenko
Alex Burrows


----------



## TBLbrian

rivet


----------



## agent2421

Burrows


----------



## matt trick

As stated in the draft thread, I didn't receive a pm, but am happy with Fedotenko, due to playing for Pitt.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys now I'm officially back... yeah the sad thing was I asked Jeffrey if he wanted to be a part of the draft so there wasn't anything fishy with him I think... I think he was just plain ****..
> 
> I agree 100% with the trading thing though, there should be a limit and a place where I can step in and say it's too much.
> 
> I want this draft to be as realistic as possible so if I find a team is trading too much I'll PM them and say take a breather for a week or so before doing that.
> 
> Toronto has been taken over by *TavaresToLeafsNation*
> 
> Carolina has been given to *The Price is Right*
> 
> someone for* NYR* Pm'd me and asked if they could have any available team and the only one left is NYR so he just has to confirm it and we have all 30 slots filled up.




can i keep my NYR team and give away pittsburgh instead. thanks


----------



## agent2421

yeah sure Angelo.

And sorry Matt Trick, I was away most of the day so I couldn't PM anyone.


----------



## Angelo25

Im sorry you guys but i'm going away for camp and i thought i was going to get computer access but i guess not. I have officially resigned as the BUF gm. Thank you. I'll be back mid August so maybe i can take on another spot. Thanks.


----------



## agent2421

well your the EDM gm, and no problem, have fun at camp and when you come back, if there's still a slot available we'll give it to you.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> well your the EDM gm, and no problem, have fun at camp and when you come back, if there's still a slot available we'll give it to you.




I'm sorry. I just copy and pasted all the drafts that i could not attend. Thanks


----------



## TBLbrian

trade (i posted it in the main thread also)

to ANA: pick 350, pick 371, pick 431, and 28 entry draft pick



to TAM: pick 344, pick 377, pick 437, and 23th entry draft pick


----------



## Hale The Villain

I confirm


----------



## MartyG77

angelo25 said:


> Just looking through the Vancouver Canucks roster and i think SMAPTI is probably the best gm right now.. phenomenal picks..




I just look at all the roster in the roster thread and for me the best GM right now is Stupendousman. Very good job!

Genius!


----------



## Angelo25

MartyG77 said:


> I just look at all the roster in the roster thread and for me the best GM right now is Stupendousman. Very good job!
> 
> Genius!




defense is a little suspect but good young forwards though..


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, the next 3 for Danavan are:

Dainius Zubrus
Kyle Brodziak
Daniel Winnik


----------



## MartyG77

Brozniak


----------



## agent2421

Winnik


----------



## agent2421

I just want to say that Smapti still has to make his pick but the draft is still going so Franchise player can make his make and if the Buffalo GM wants to make his 2 picks he can as well.


----------



## stupendousman

agent2421 said:


> I just want to say that Smapti still has to make his pick but the draft is still going so Franchise player can make his make and if the Buffalo GM wants to make his 2 picks he can as well.




Gotcha


----------



## agent2421

just in case franchise can't make his next pick:


Erik Christensen
Jaroslav Halak
Colby Armstrong


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> just in case franchise can't make his next pick:
> 
> 
> Erik Christensen
> Jaroslav Halak
> Colby Armstrong




halak


----------



## Dr Pepper

halak


----------



## Angelo25

armstrong


----------



## Angelo25

Time to auto the NJ gm.. 

1) Taylor Pyatt
2) PJ Axellson
3) Tyler Arnason


----------



## TBLbrian

*a*

arnason


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

PJ Axellson


----------



## Danavan

Ryan Malone - Paul Stastny - Nathan Horton
Kieth Tkachuk - Chris Drury - Niklas Hagman
__________ - Stephen Weiss - __________
__________ - __________ - __________
__________

Braydon Coburn - Dan Hamhuis 
Craig Rivet - Sami Salo 
__________ - __________ 
__________

Mikka Kiprusoff
__________

what so you guys think of my team thus far. I know that Tkachuk is a bit of a amble, but I'm hoping that he doesn't show up fat to camp again.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Well I have these players up for trade if anyone is interested. I'm interested in depth and young playerss.

-Mats Sundin
-Wade Redden
-Dany Heatly
-Brain Gionta
-Radulov


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

I'm going to be cutting it pretty close to the cap...


----------



## agent2421

sorry guys, was out all day, I'll be on soon to update and stuff...


----------



## Dr Pepper

agent2421 said:


> sorry guys, was out all day, I'll be on soon to update and stuff...




How DARE you have a life outside of this fantasy draft!


----------



## agent2421

I know eh... I should really stop drinkin and clubbin and stay home for this draft


----------



## agent2421

Okay the next 3 for dallas are:

Vernon Fiddler
Nick Foligno
Clarke MacArthur

*I don't think he'll make his pick which is why I'm putting it so early*


----------



## MartyG77

Foligno


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Clarke MacArthur


----------



## Wild 4 Hockey

hi everyone, what do u think of my team so far:



Daniel Briere- Vincent Lecavalier - Maxim Afinogenov
__________ - Ryan Kesler - Valtteri Filppula
__________ - __________ - __________
__________ - __________ - __________

Chris Campoli - Matt Niskanen
Keith Yandle - __________
__________ - __________

Ryan Miller
__________


----------



## MartyG77

Young enough, good enough, but I think that you're missing some depth.


----------



## agent2421

I agree, I don't expect any of us to see you as a true playoff contender this year but you have an awesome future.

Lecavalier (12 Years)
Miller (5 Years)
Briere (7 Years)

Niskanen, Kesler, Filppula, Campoli (all 2 years except Filppula who is RFA) All of them are young, Yandle is another good pick I think.

Afinogenov can either have a good season or not, if he can play like he used to I think you got a great team


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Wild 4 Hockey said:


> hi everyone, what do u think of my team so far:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Briere- Vincent Lecavalier - Maxim Afinogenov
> __________ - Ryan Kesler - Valtteri Filppula
> __________ - __________ - __________
> __________ - __________ - __________
> 
> Chris Campoli - Matt Niskanen
> Keith Yandle - __________
> __________ - __________
> 
> Ryan Miller
> __________



i would recommand taking Fedorov as your third line center, seeing that experience is seriously lacking in your team.

Anyways, what do you think of mine?
Vaclav Prospal - Sidney Crosby(C) - Alexi Kovalev
Cory Stillman - R.J Umberger - Ryan Clowe
Alexander Burrows - Samuel Pahlsson- __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
Tomas Kareble (A) - Willie Mitchell
Rostislav Klesla - Byran Allen
__________ - __________

Goalies

Cristobal Huet
__________


----------



## agent2421

The next 3 for Atlanta are:

Sergei Fedorov
Taylor Pyatt
Todd White


----------



## TBLbrian

federov


----------



## agent2421

Pyatt


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Next time please name three players that has not already been taken. IE. Pyatt


----------



## agent2421

oops sorry Kesler, I thought Pyatt wasn't taken yet, my bad, I'll put another player up and it'll be between:

Todd White
Dainius Zubrus


----------



## agent2421

actually forget it, instead of me saying Pyatt I'll say Zubrus so it's the same thing.


----------



## MartyG77

Zubrus


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I want some input... What do you guys think of my team.



Offense:

*Alexander Ovechkin* -*Mike Ribeiro* - *Jean-Pierre Dumont*
*David Booth* - *Andy McDonald* - *Robert Nilsson*
*Curtis Glencross* - *Mike Comrie*- __________
__________ - __________ - *David Clarkson (Enforcer)*


Defense
*Micheal Rozsival* - *Tobias Enstrom*
__________ - *Joseph Corvo*
*Ville Koistinen* - __________

Goalies

*Chris Osgood*
__________


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

My team is better than yours
Playoff experience > yours
Reason: Crosby is in the final this postseason, Stillman and Kovalev has provided great experience, which is one of the factor why Red Wings won the cup. Your most experience player is Andy MacDonald (if i am not mistaken): P

Defense > yours
My team doesnt have much experience in the defense area but most of them are defensive defenseman, thats like another goalie playing in front of Huet.

Goalie > yours
Osgood isnt terrible but he did play on a very stacked red wings team. Great pick though.

offense = yours

Vaclav Prospal - Sidney Crosby(C) - Alexi Kovalev
Cory Stillman - R.J Umberger - Ryan Clowe
Alexander Burrows - Samuel Pahlsson- __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
Tomas Kareble (A) - Willie Mitchell
Rostislav Klesla - Byran Allen
__________ - __________

Goalies

Cristobal Huet
__________

(just joking btw)


----------



## agent2421

Get out... you crossed the line... you were being ignorant to my draft and this site, and I think you should get out of here right now. 

*this is where you act like Toby from the Office  ) 

I think the only one who would get this is Downie Did It with his fabulous Avatar lol.


----------



## stupendousman

agent2421 said:


> Get out... you crossed the line... you were being ignorant to my draft and this site, and I think you should get out of here right now.
> 
> *this is where you act like Toby from the Office  )
> 
> I think the only one who would get this is Downie Did It with his fabulous Avatar lol.




Why are you the way that you are? I hate...so much, about the things that you choose to be


----------



## agent2421

yep that's the quote!

nods head....


----------



## It Kills Me

agent2421 didn't PM me!! Give me a 1/2hour.


----------



## MartyG77

Fine!...Fine!...Fine!...Fine!...Fine!...


----------



## agent2421

oops yeah I forgot, I thought I'd PM you in the morning but that didn't really happen lol.


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> oops yeah I forgot, I thought I'd PM you in the morning but that didn't really happen lol.




Drunk!...Drunk!...Drunk!...Drunk!...Drunk!...


----------



## agent2421

shhh... I have to be a role model here... 

"Kids, Drinking and driving are bad... which is why I'll get wasted tonight to show you the bad and horrible things it can do to you"


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> shhh... I have to be a role model here...
> 
> "Kids, Drinking and driving are bad... which is why I'll get wasted tonight to show you the bad and horrible things it can do to you"




Do it on COURVOISIER & Orange Juice + 7 UP-----BEST **** EVER


----------



## agent2421

aha will def have to try that some day...

Anyways the next 3 people are:

Derek Armstrong
Darcy Tucker
Chris Kelly

SonicY hasn't been on since the 4th of August so I'm guessing he's gone on vacation or something and just forgot to tell me so we'll only give this an hour and at 2:00 we'll move on to the next person.

I'll also let him slide for the warnings from now on since there seems to be a reason he hasn't been on for so many days.


----------



## MartyG77

Armstrong


----------



## It Kills Me

I'm going on vacation in a couple days.. 

I'll do my best to try and make a list, but I'll probably get lazy so just draft me players under 30 and cheap. No matter how ****yt.


----------



## agent2421

Will do... just tell me when your going on vacation otherwise I'll start picking for you on your next turn or something. 

I take of Chris Kelly so the person get's Tucker.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Armstrong


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Chris Kelly


----------



## Cal Vandelay

ROSTER ( UpDated ******** )

*Offense*


*Brenden Morrow* - *Patrick O'Sullivan* - *Radim Vrbata*
*Johan Franzen *- *Brad Boyes* - _________
*Scottie Upshall *- *James Sheppard* - __________
__________ -* Paul Gaustad* - *Jared Boll*


*Defense*

*Brian Rafaski*- *Brent Burns*
*Paul Mara* - *Marek Zidlicky *
__________ - __________

*Goalies*

*Martin Broduer*
__________


----------



## It Kills Me

agent2421 said:


> Will do... just tell me when your going on vacation otherwise I'll start picking for you on your next turn or something.
> 
> I take of Chris Kelly so the person get's Tucker.




I leave late Monday.. So I probably won't be making anymore picks, I need an enforcer and just some cheap youngsters.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys welcome robbiezyg to the draft, and he'll be taking of New Jersey


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Welcome robbiezyg. I wish you luck with the draft.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

thanks. i just read the rules though and it said make sure you put in only nhl players... why are people taking players from the ncaa and the ohl and the ahl?

Also, is there a certain amount of forwards, defense and goalies i need in the 20 players?


----------



## Dr Pepper

robbiezyg said:


> thanks. i just read the rules though and it said make sure you put in only *nhl players*... why are people taking players from the ncaa and the ohl and the ahl?
> 
> Also, is there a certain amount of forwards, defense and goalies i need in the 20 players?




NHL players includes prospects, or at least those taken prior to 2008.

The final 2 rounds are for the Entry Draft, where players from this year's draft will be selected.

And I'd imagine you would want to field a team that can suit up for a regular NHL game; i.e. 7 blueliners, 12 forwards, 2 goalies, and the rest is up to you.

I'm pretty sure that's accurate, maybe agent can confirm.


----------



## agent2421

yep, nhl players mainly means people who will or are playing in the NHL. It would do people no good picking people who aren't playing in the NHL or never will (example: emery in Russia)

And at the end of the draft, everyone will update there roster and on the roster they must have:

12 forwards (positions don't matter)
6 Defense 
2 Goalies

I will think about how many scratches to include but it'll only be for injuries and I'm not even sure if it'll work or not so it'll be best if we don't have to deal with that as it could go 2 ways depending on how the site I use works.


And this just got me another idea, we'll have another thread soon focusing on just prospects and people who are playing in the minors and how there doing.


----------



## TBLbrian

who will we have in the minors?


our extras and draft picks, right?


----------



## agent2421

yep pretty much all the prospects we pick and people who aren't playing in the NHL yet.

I'm still thinking on how to deal with this, do you guys think we need more than 25 rounds? Because theres quite a few prospects and I'm wondering if all of them will be taken or if we should have signings after that, I really don't know lol.


----------



## TBLbrian

i think 25 rounds would be good, it might be hard to keep up with too big of a roster. and anyone who goes undrafted can become a free agent, and has to work out a contract with Cantwell (that might be a lot of work for him, but if he is up 2 it, we could work out all of the kinks for the next free agency)

because most of the left over people will be either filler players or prospects that not everyone might know.


with a 20 man roster, we shouldn't need more than 5 extras (+ our draft picks) and having a limit will force us to give up UFA's in order to make room for our prospects to make the team and new draft picks to come in.

but i don't mind either way


----------



## agent2421

yeah that sounds good to me.

We'll really have to see about the scratches and everything, I'm not 100% sure that if someone is injured I can add one of the scratches but it depends on how the website works. 

So be prepared to have 3-4 injuries on your team and you could be unable to replace them, if anyone has ever made an account on pickuphockey though, please PM me to tell me if it is possible to do that or not.


----------



## It Kills Me

nice pick angelo, I had my eyes on Spacek but I didn't think I could afford the caphit.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Detroit is looking to aquire another pick in this round , 

pm me if your interested in moving down .. & please dont kick tires


----------



## McRobbiezyg

so is it now washingtons turn?


----------



## agent2421

The next 3 for Islanders are:

Craig Conroy
Chris Kelly
Tom Poti

and yes it Washington's turn now.


----------



## MartyG77

Kelly


----------



## agent2421

Poti


----------



## MartyG77

Hey guys, I was just wondering what you were thinking about my team. Personnaly I really like my D and my G, but in the end I think that I will badly miss a top-3 forward.


Offense
Kariya - Carter - Lupul
Hudler- Williams - Okposo
Prucha - Brozniak - ______
Mcleod* - ______ - ______ (*Enforcer)

Defense
Hamrlik- Johnson
Staal - Vlasic
Russell - ______

Goalies
Lundqvist


I was also curious about who you feel is a steal for your team. For mine, picking Roman Hamrlik at #319 overall was unreal. I hesitated between him and Regerh at #124... I get him by trading Regerh!


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

****ing SAT class making me lose my pick... Ah well, the guy I want should still be there next round.


For my team, it's all about Gagne really. If he gets back to 40 goal form (a good possibility IMO), he's easily one of the steals of the draft.


----------



## 7th Player

i'm surprised to get Torres so late


----------



## TBLbrian

*d*

i think dubinsky could end up being a steal for my team. but only time will tell


i think Zetterberg was a steal at 11th, he could have easily been top 6


----------



## agent2421

I think Robert Nilsson was a pretty good pick for me, I expect good things from him in the future. Also I like the addition of David Booth however it would have been better if he wasn't playing for Florida


----------



## Angelo25

MartyG77 said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering what you were thinking about my team. Personnaly I really like my D and my G, but in the end I think that I will badly miss a top-3 forward.
> 
> 
> Offense
> Kariya - Carter - Lupul
> Hudler- Williams - Okposo
> Prucha - Brozniak - ______
> Mcleod* - ______ - ______ (*Enforcer)
> 
> Defense
> Hamrlik- Johnson
> Staal - Vlasic
> Russell - ______
> 
> Goalies
> Lundqvist
> 
> 
> I was also curious about who you feel is a steal for your team. For mine, picking Roman Hamrlik at #319 overall was unreal. I hesitated between him and Regerh at #124... I get him by trading Regerh!




Actually to be brutally honest, marty your team is not that good. You really dont have any scoring threat other than Carter and at best may only get 70 points and 30 goals. You have no scoring in your D except for Johnson. Your goalie is one of the best but honestly i can see your team being in the bottom 10. Just being honest. Remember this is a keeper league. I dont understand why teams consistenly pick defensive defensemans. I know i'm not the only one that shares this point of view.


----------



## TBLbrian

i think Hudler and Okopso will help him out in the offensive department.

Okoposo might take some time to really contribute though.


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> i think Hudler and Okopso will help him out in the offensive department.
> 
> Okoposo might take some time to really contribute though.




well hudler is going to have to play in the third line and okopso is going to be in the minus category so any points that he gets will eventually decrease anyway. But for one reason i just can't see him being in the top ten. Or am i way off? Prove me wrong.


----------



## MartyG77

TBLbrifri said:


> i think Hudler and Okopso will help him out in the offensive department.
> 
> Okoposo might take some time to really contribute though.




If Williams and Lupul can stay healthy it's gonna help me too. I also hope that Prucha gets more minutes (ES and PP), this way maybe he could score 20 goals again.



Angelo25 said:


> You have no scoring in your D except for Johnson.




Hamrlik might become the new "SouReit", his hard shot on Montreal PP is gonna be valuable. Russell is certainly the Colombus most offensive defenseman. However, I agree that Vlasic and Staal are gonna be pointless... But I like them!



Angelo25 said:


> i can see your team being in the bottom 10.




If I'm very lucky maybe I will battle for the 8th spot, but I don't see my team being in the playoff this year.


----------



## Angelo25

MartyG77 said:


> If Williams and Lupul can stay healthy it's gonna help me too. I also hope that Prucha gets more minutes (ES and PP), this way maybe he could score 20 goals again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamrlik might become the new "SouReit", his hard shot on Montreal PP is gonna be valuable. Russell is certainly the Colombus most offensive defenseman. However, I agree that Vlasic and Staal are gonna be pointless... But I like them!
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm very lucky maybe I will battle for the 8th spot, but I don't see my team being in the playoff this year.





well exactly.. you drafted potential. And sucking isnt such a bad a thing, if your capable, you can draft someone like tavares or hedman and sign some free agents cuz your pretty good with the cap and your in good shape for the 2010 season.i really doubt that Hamrlik will play top line pp minutes since Montreal wants to utilize all their offensively gifted forwards.


----------



## MartyG77

angelo25 said:


> well hudler is going to have to play in the third line and okopso is going to be in the minus category so any points that he gets will eventually decrease anyway. But for one reason i just can't see him being in the top ten. Or am i way off? Prove me wrong.




Plus from Vlasic + Plus from Staal > Minus for Okposo 

Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## Angelo25

MartyG77 said:


> Plus from Vlasic + Plus from Staal > Minus for Okposo
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist!




haah evens out...


----------



## agent2421

The next 3 for Washington are:

Michael Peca
Owen Nolan
Peter Schaefer


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> The next 3 for Washington are:
> 
> Michael Peca
> Owen Nolan
> Peter Schaefer




schaefer


----------



## agent2421

Nolan


----------



## agent2421

Just want to inform you all that Boston is now available because Unstoppable has resigned due to being gone for a month and not having time to complete the draft.

Anyone who wants to join can do so.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

MartyG77 said:


> *If Williams and Lupul can stay healthy it's gonna help me too*. I also hope that Prucha gets more minutes (ES and PP), this way maybe he could score 20 goals again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamrlik might become the new "SouReit", his hard shot on Montreal PP is gonna be valuable. Russell is certainly the Colombus most offensive defenseman. However, I agree that Vlasic and Staal are gonna be pointless... But I like them!
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm very lucky maybe I will battle for the 8th spot, but I don't see my team being in the playoff this year.




If Lupul can stay healthy, I really see him and Richards hitting it off this season. I'm talking 35 goals, 25-30 assists.


----------



## agent2421

wow... slow day today... anyways the next 3 are:

Bobby Holik
Jeremy Roenick
Radek Bonk


----------



## TBLbrian

holik


----------



## Dr Pepper

Holik.


----------



## agent2421

Bonk


----------



## Hale The Villain

Holik


----------



## Cal Vandelay

this was a very slow day.


----------



## agent2421

yep I think the slowest we've had... I guess it made up for the times we had 15-17 picks in a day though I guess..

We're almost done!


----------



## Dr Pepper

Almost done?

I coulda swore we were on Round 13 of 25, lol.


----------



## agent2421

shhhh.... it's so people don't get discouraged....

Fine, Fine, Fine... let's call it "half way" and move on with our lives...


----------



## TBLbrian

the next half is the fun part, anyone can pick a top 2 lines. this is when the hockey knowledge comes into play and you have to pick the 3rd and 4th liners that will help you out the most.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

60 days till the season starts


----------



## Cal Vandelay

The Detroit Redwings are pleased to announce they have named there Captains & Assistants for the upcoming season .

Mr . Brenden Morrow has been named Captain of our Great Franchise and Mr. Brent Burns , Mr. Brad Boyes and Mr. Paul Gaustad have been named assistants .

We feel that Brenden , Brad , Paul & Brent will lead this team for a very long time .



Cantwell7


----------



## TBLbrian

let's hope today picks up the pace again.


----------



## stupendousman

I'm here, just got back from school

...picks coming shortly


----------



## agent2421

cantwell7 said:


> 60 days till the season starts





Well then... we got about 45-50 days to complete the draft!


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

stupendousman said:


> I'm here, just got back from school
> 
> ...picks coming shortly




Damnit, I wanted Cote!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Well then... we got about 45-50 days to complete the draft!





Yes Sir ...


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

LA kings would like to name crosby their number 1 goalie, Huet to play coach and allen as number 1 center.


----------



## agent2421

> LA kings would like to name crosby their number 1 goalie, Huet to play coach and allen as number 1 center.




I love it!... I've always wanted to see Crosby Dive for the puck


----------



## Angelo25

This is so boring.. i wanna make a deal.. msg me for offers.. NYR is going to have to stay the same.. cuz no one is touching that team.. no one.. yeah i said it.. pittsburgh players are available though... and i mean all


----------



## agent2421

yeah, we've gone quite a while without trades... they kinda stopped when Jeffrey left... (thank god...) 

I mean I love trades... but selling your whole team away for crap... yeah that wasn't so good...


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

since some people would like to see some trades, here in Calgary, Brian Boyle and Erik Christensen are available.


----------



## TBLbrian

i'd be willing to work out a trade, but im 2 lazy to make up a proposal if anyone is interested PM me. all players could be up the only untouchables are Zetterberg, Turco, Ranger, and St.Louis


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus's roster.

PM me if you've got any trade ideas.


Rolston (5.062)-J. Staal (2.200)-Kessel (2.200)
Ryder (4.000)-Stoll (3.000)-Hunter (2.000)
Lisin (0.850)-Reinprecht (2.000)-Setoguchi (1.247)
_____-_____-_____

Bieksa (3.750)-Green (5.250)
Boucher (2.500)-
_____-_____

DiPietro(4.500)
_____


----------



## McRobbiezyg

New Jersey's roster:

Tomas Vanek - Micheal Nylander - Taylor Pyatt
Sergei Samsonov - Doug Weight - G. Latendresse 



Mark Streit - Adrian Aucoin
Chris Phillips 

Vesa Toskala
Peter Budaj

thats me so far.. if you want just offer.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

We have to get more picks in or we may not finish the draft in time ..lol


----------



## Ivey71

*All Dallas players are Avilable execept for ( Brian Campbell & Kevin Shattenkirk ) 

WE are trying to add team depth*


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Geeze ..

Ivey goes all out and brings the pics to go with it ..

We need more "neat" posters like you

*cough* Jeffery ( when he was here ) *cough*


----------



## agent2421

well I hope we finish in time.

Also anyone who hasn't posted there roster yet in the rosters thread they should do so... After we're done the draft I'll put the starting lineups in the Official Pool Stats Page.


----------



## Angelo25

im sorry but all your team suck.. 

haha just kidding.. trying to create drama


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Angelo i really like your NYR team very well put together ..

Ill see you in the Finals 

Wings v.s Rangers


----------



## agent2421

On a more serious note..

Talking about how teams suck...

What do you guys think the bottom 5 teams are so far:

At the end of the draft I'll have a poll of how we think the season will go and what team will be in what place.


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> Angelo i really like your NYR team very well put together ..
> 
> Ill see you in the Finals
> 
> Wings v.s Rangers




ahah im built to win it all for one year maybe two then i need to start focusing on prospects... but pittsburgh is a dark horse.. you just cant ignore a lidstrom/thornton combination. i wanna get a third team and just built that with prospects.. i wanna diversify my gm skills.. lol


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> On a more serious note..
> 
> Talking about how teams suck...
> 
> What do you guys think the bottom 5 teams are so far:
> 
> At the end of the draft I'll have a poll of how we think the season will go and what team will be in what place.




ok excluding the gms that have multiple teams. we'll just focus on the original gms.. hope no one gets pissed off.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Off the top of my head i think ..

*Teams that are goina have a hard time.*

Florida = Really Young 
Carolina = Jeff screwed them over .
Dallas = Looking to build for the future
Toronto = I guess its a curse that all Leafs Gm's have hard times Drafting 
Nashville = Dont think they have what it takes


----------



## Angelo25

Bad teams have to include the following three: 

1) Overall Offense, both forwards and defensemen. 

2) Good quality prospects 

3) Horrible Drafting

Flame away.. lol this will be fun


----------



## agent2421

yes it will... there's no need to be nice in this thread, I mean some teams were just meant to suck and some were meant to be amazing.

So flame the **** away!!!!!!!!!! 


Also it'll be easier if you update your roster on the roster's page, the official stats pool may have all the players but it doesn't give an indication of the lines or anything.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

anywon wanna give the top 5 teams from each conference?


----------



## Angelo25

In no particular order: 

1) Nashvile - no offensive stars but have potential in the back end 

2) Florida - Amazing wealth of talent in the forward side of things but have no offensive talent in the back end 

3) Chicago - He has Sundin and Radulov and he's second line centre is Jeff Halpern - enough said

4) Columbus - Is either a homerun or a strikeout. 

I'm sure theres more but im going with the teams in the roster thread


----------



## agent2421

I'll post my thoughts soon, I'll look at the official stats pool to see teh whole roster before deciding though.

Teams that are in trouble really are: Chicago, Florida, & Nashville though..


----------



## Danavan

Ryan Malone - Paul Stastny - Nathan Horton
Kieth Tkachuk - Chris Drury - Niklas Hagman
Brett McLean - Stephen Weiss - __________
__________ - __________ - Zachery Stortini
__________

Braydon Coburn - Dan Hamhuis 
Craig Rivet - Sami Salo 
__________ - __________ 
__________

Mikka Kiprusoff
__________

what do you guys think? My only real concern is tat I don't have a ton of players who will play in the playoffs.


----------



## agent2421

Not bad Danavan... I don't like your 2nd line that much but still it's got some good talent.

Thats exactly what I'm worried about, I'm worrying about the playoffs because most of my players might not make it either.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

guess i should put my team in the rosters thread


----------



## Dr Pepper

After looking at the latest team added to the roster thread, I'd have to mention New Jersey as a probable cellar-dwellar.

Not rob's fault, of course, but there really isn't much there to look forward to, IMO. 

Maybe he can set it on the right course as the draft progresses.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

lol im hoping to, i already figure i will be a bottom dweller but if a few things fall in place for me i may be better for next year.


----------



## agent2421

Hey just to tell you all I've updated the schedule to week 14, if there's any teams that play twice or I did something wrong please PM me. I think everything is okay but not sure.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Hey guys, I probably won't be here tomorrow, so I may need to be autoed. If that's the case, could you try and give me a winger or goalie prospect (Montoya, etc.)? Also, here's my roster...

Gagne-Richards-Knuble
Laich-Brindy-Hejduk
_______-Madden-_______
_______-Conroy-________

Bouwmeester-Edler
Seabrooke-Blake
______-______

Lehtonen
_________

Any thoughts? For one thing, my team would dominate faceoffs. Too bad we're not doing that as a stat...


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Your team looks good , but i worry about the health of your team .. Richards & Gagne were out for extended periods of time last year . In that case you may need more scoring. Your defence is fairly young ( excluding Blake ) and very talented .

Goaltending is question .. im not sure how many wins or even starts Lehtonen will get this year.


----------



## ESY16

I will be gone until late Friday. Just give me the BPA making less than $4.5 million, thank you.


----------



## agent2421

Just a heads up, I believe every team has a goalie now so you can take whatever goalie you want, it doesn't have to be a back-up goalie if there's any remaining.

Hey guys I'm going out so whenever someone doesn't pick on time put 3 players up and send a PM to the next person.

give Assaf one more hour if he wants because I thought NYR was up the whole time.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Just a heads up, I believe every team has a goalie now so you can take whatever goalie you want, it doesn't have to be a back-up goalie if there's any remaining.
> 
> Hey guys I'm going out so whenever someone doesn't pick on time put 3 players up and send a PM to the next person.
> 
> give Assaf one more hour if he wants because I thought NYR was up the whole time.




he was on this thread and i message him so yeah


----------



## agent2421

Alright then cut off time is still 2:00....

I won't be here so put up any 3 players...

I'll be leaving in 10-15 min so yeah..


----------



## McRobbiezyg

angelo25 said:


> he was on this thread and i message him so yeah




wonder if he's going to make his pick anytime soon.. already past 2 est.


----------



## 7th Player

hey i didnt know it was my pick, will be picking shortly


----------



## TBLbrian

heres my list of best and worst:


*best (not in any order):*
New York Rangers
Detriot Red Wings
Florida (in the future, maybe not next year)
Tampa Bay (i like my team, i feel like i could be near the top)
Ottawa (not as many big names, but solid depth)


*Worst(not in any order):*
Carolina Hurricanes
New Jersey Devils
Dallas Stars (but i think they will be good in a few seasons with the right moves)
Toronto Maple Leafs
Chicago Blackhawks


----------



## TBLbrian

we need to pick it up a bit! we still have so much 2 do


----------



## McRobbiezyg

yeah thats forsure, i hope nobody picks the guy i want lol.


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> heres my list of best and worst:
> 
> 
> *best (not in any order):*
> *New York Rangers*
> Detriot Red Wings
> Florida (in the future, maybe not next year)
> Tampa Bay (i like my team, i feel like i could be near the top)
> Ottawa (not as many big names, but solid depth)
> 
> 
> *Worst(not in any order):*
> Carolina Hurricanes
> New Jersey Devils
> Dallas Stars (but i think they will be good in a few seasons with the right moves)
> Toronto Maple Leafs
> Chicago Blackhawks




thanks for taking out pittsburgh... i still think pittsburgh is a better team..


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

I thought my team would be on the top 5 for sure, tough to play against and has a lot of scoring ability.


----------



## TBLbrian

haha i didnt want to make you look too good haha, Pittsburgh should be on that list. i just wanted to have different teams.


----------



## agent2421

Hey next 3 players are:

Bobby Holik
Richard Park
Chris Kelly

and I agree, there's still lots to do so we should try speeding this up. After we get our rosters I have to enter each player into pickuphockey and get things set up there so please send lists if you know your going up anytime soon.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

lol todays a slow day. im gunna submit a list so i can speed this along.


----------



## agent2421

Well I guess I'll start by taking Kelly off.

Now it's between:

Bobby Hoilk
Richard Park


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Holik


----------



## TBLbrian

i think we should make the time limit 3 hours now.

if someone isn't going to make their pick after then they most likely aren't going 2.


we should do about a round every 2-3 days or so.


----------



## agent2421

I'm all in for that but many people want to stay 4 hours... we'll consider it though if it goes too slow.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I think it should be 3 ...


----------



## MartyG77

ESY16 said:


> I will be gone until late Friday. Just give me the BPA making less than $4.5 million, thank you.




BPA? Meaning please...


----------



## McRobbiezyg

wow i cant believe nobody has made a pick yet.. auto him and goooooo


----------



## MartyG77

MartyG77 said:


> BPA? Meaning please...




Best Player Available... Yeah I know, I'm stupid!


----------



## MartyG77

Next 3 players are:

Adam Kennedy
Kyle wellwood
Chris Kelly


----------



## McRobbiezyg

give him kennedy


----------



## MartyG77

robbiezyg said:


> give him kennedy





You choose who you save, not who is given to him, like "Occupation Double"... 

[I'm going to sleep, if the player got choosen PM the next GM. Thanks!]


----------



## TBLbrian

kelly


----------



## TBLbrian

7 picks today. . .


----------



## agent2421

Wait Marty you said his instructions are on the other thread? watt?

If ESY has told me before I'm sorry but I forgot, does he want BPA or should no?

Great we could have done this 4 hours ago if I had known lol.. who do you guys recommend as BPA?

I guess I'll give him Kennedy since he's young and all, and if he wants to make a chnange he can at any time.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

lol 347 picks to go in the dispersal draft... plus the 60 with the entry draft... at this rate of 7 per day we get done October 11th


----------



## agent2421

Well some days it goes fast, some it goes slow...

At some days in the draft we've had 17 picks in a day so it'll get done before October.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys the schedule has been changed and I've done up to week 15. The next 15 weeks will probably be done by tomorrow.

If anyone notices teams playing twice please PM me.


----------



## macdonald13

This draft is going down the drain ..LMAO


----------



## MartyG77

Mabe we can do like Smapti Draft's, start the entry draft now.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

MartyG77 said:


> Mabe we can do like Smapti Draft's, start the entry draft now.




I like that idea


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> I like that idea




or lets do a fantasy draft and a prospect draft but have only 10 gms..

why do we need to have 30 gms
im good with starting over and just having 10 gms max.. the guys that are always here can be the gm so like cantwell agent marty tb and so on..


----------



## agent2421

No.... I don't really like the idea of having 10 gm's...

I don't feel like it's going down the drain either really... comparing to the other drafts this one is still running faster than theirs.

If it gets to the point where it's too slow we'll bring it down to 3 hours...


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> No.... I don't really like the idea of having 10 gm's...
> 
> I don't feel like it's going down the drain either really... comparing to the other drafts this one is still running faster than theirs.
> 
> If it gets to the point where it's too slow we'll bring it down to 3 hours...




why not.. ur team is overstacked and it will be fun.. and we can always do it as a side thing..


----------



## agent2421

well I don't find it realistic and fair to the people who spent so much time doing the draft. Out of the GM's we have, I can't really say who I would kick out...

Anaheim	Sensational Spezza
Atlanta	*SonicY* Missed quite a few picks, away on vacation or something probably though.
Boston	Downie Did It (AVAILABLE)
Buffalo	stupendousman
Calgary	franchise player
Carolina	*The Price Is Right* Didn't make first pick...
Chicago	sebster03
Colorado	NOTENOUGHBREWER
Columbus	Modo
Dallas	Ivey71
Detroit	cantwell7
Edmonton	Sensational Spezza (AVAILABLE)
Florida	Matthias4Prez
Los Angeles	Kesler Kills Kommies
Minnesota	Chocolate Skittles
Montreal	ASSAF HABS AWISS
Nashville	MartyG77
New Jersey	robbiezyg
NY Islanders	Downie Did It
NY Rangers	angelo25
Ottawa	Agent 2421
Philadelphia	Wild 4 Hockey
Phoenix	ESY16
Pittsburgh	angelo25
San Jose	bloody_hell18
St. Louis	Danavan
Tampa Bay	TBLbrifri
Toronto	TavaresToLeafsNation
Vancouver	Smapti7
Washington	Matt trick 


Out of that whole list I highlighted 2 people... Everyone else has been pretty good and have made there picks on time. I think it'll be fine... we still have time left and I'll think about doing the entry draft sometime this week.

Honestly after we fill out our line-up, the picks near the end of the draft (20-25) are probably just scratches anyways which won't affect the draft much.

I think it would be bad if I fire pretty much everyone and say "sorry but it's not going fast enough, so I'll have to fire you all so only 10 people can run the draft."

If I ever did another draft, I don't think anyone of those people will join because they've spent time picking there players and if I was in another draft and that happened I'd have been pissed at the organizer of that draft.

So let's just wait and see how it goes...


----------



## Angelo25

no i meant make a separate draft.. but have only 10 gms for the new draft as suppose to 30.. im craving for a new draft.. lol

To make myself perfectly clear, keep this draft but for those committed gms have an exclusive draft just for ten gms.. just for fun..


----------



## agent2421

Oh lol, I thought you meant this draft... my bad should'a read it better. I don't think I can organize another draft at this point, one is good enough to run lol.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Oh lol, I thought you meant this draft... my bad should'a read it better. I don't think I can organize another draft at this point, one is good enough to run lol.




i'm going to have to look at it but i wanna to run a side thing..


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> haha i didnt want to make you look too good haha, Pittsburgh should be on that list. i just wanted to have different teams.




haha fair enough...


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I like the idea of a ten team draft. There is so few people in that draft you might be able to do that draft via msn of something of the sort.


----------



## Angelo25

sebster03 said:


> I like the idea of a ten team draft. There is so few people in that draft you might be able to do that draft via msn of something of the sort.




exactly.. its just for fun.. and we'll finish ten rounds just like that.. set up time and id be up for sure.. ok sebs in lol im in.. 2 down 8 to go


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

angelo25 said:


> exactly.. its just for fun.. and we'll finish ten rounds just like that.. set up time and id be up for sure.. ok sebs in lol im in.. 2 down 8 to go



count me in


----------



## agent2421

I'll be in it to if I don't have to organize it lol.


----------



## Hale The Villain

I am in


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> I am in




perfect 5 down 5 to go.. anybody else in..


----------



## agent2421

Just a heads up, I'm befriending everyone in the draft so please accept the friend request as it'll be easier to PM you instead of always having to find your last post to Pm you.


----------



## TBLbrian

i would...but with school starting this draft might be all i can do time wise.


----------



## agent2421

Also the next 3 are:

Mike Sillinger
Manny Malhotra
Maxime Talbot


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Mike Sillinger


----------



## TBLbrian

talbot


----------



## agent2421

okay, I'm giving Downie Did It until 5:00 PM EST, which is about an hour and 15 minutes since it's his 2nd team and if we auto it, it'll make the draft a bit faster.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Ray Whitney Mike Richards Alexi Kovalev
Cory Stillman Paul Statnsy Brad Boyes
_____ Doug Weight _____
_____ _____ _____

Brian Rafalski Rostislav Klesa
Byran Allen Brent Sopel
Cory Sarich Luke Schenn

Martin Biron

Vs.


Vaclav Prospal - Sidney Crosby(C) - Alexi Kovalev
Cory Stillman - R.J Umberger - Ryan Clowe
Alexander Burrows - Samuel Pahlsson- __________
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense
Tomas Kareble (A) - Willie Mitchell
Rostislav Klesla - Byran Allen
__________ - __________

Goalies

Cristobal Huet
__________

I thought overall agent's team is way better than the other one, but the style would most likely be simuliar.


----------



## TBLbrian

im confused...are you asking us to compare or what?


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

TBLbrifri said:


> im confused...are you asking us to compare or what?



well, that is what i have in mind but you dont have to, thanks anyways


----------



## agent2421

I'm confused.. my Sens team? and better than which other one?



> I thought overall agent's team is way better than the other one, but the style would most likely be simuliar.


----------



## TBLbrian

i like team 1's offense better


and huet > biron


----------



## agent2421

Actually you know what, since it is Downie's 2nd team we'll just skip him now and whenver he comes on he can make his pick.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> I'm confused.. my Sens team? and better than which other one?



oh, i mean my team in this draft is way better than the other one i owned in the other draft. sorry for the confusion


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

TBLbrifri said:


> i like team 1's offense better
> 
> 
> and huet > biron



why? because Biron is in the conference final and Huet is out in the first round? I havent seen them play very much though because i am in the west coast.


----------



## TBLbrian

well 
-Huet is on a young up and coming team in Chicago.
-Biron was far from the reason that the Flyers made the ECF (i like the guy, but c'mon)
-i think Huet is very underrated

Its not a far split, in my opinion Huet edges Biron out


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys from now on Atlanta's team (SonicY) will be auto'd right away as I think he's on vacation or something and he hasn't been on for a while.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

TBLbrifri said:


> well
> -Huet is on a young up and coming team in Chicago.
> -Biron was far from the reason that the Flyers made the ECF (i like the guy, but c'mon)
> -i think Huet is very underrated
> 
> Its not a far split, in my opinion Huet edges Biron out



i see, hopefully its true for my sake in this draft, lol


----------



## TBLbrian

so NJ is up??


----------



## agent2421

Montreal is up now... 

I think that's what we should do for GM's that have 2 teams, it's not a priority for them so we'll put them "in the system" so whenever they come on they can make there pick.


----------



## bloody_hell18

umm just a question... can I send my list to any of the 4 gm's or just Tampa Bay, and should I forward it to 2 Gm's in case one of them can't make it?


----------



## TBLbrian

you can send it to me. ill be able to do it, sinces its right after mine.


if you ever have to send it to me and i can't make the pick, ill forward it to Agent.


----------



## bloody_hell18

umm that's also my other concern, I'll just pm agent or something because I don't want you to take my pick since your right before mine. I just wasn't sure if the thing he has where all teams must pm to the GM given, we have to do it or it's just advised to do it. Anyways thanks for the help.


----------



## agent2421

hey okay yeah the lists to the GM's are just an advice but you don't have to follow it, it's just so I get less messages in my inbox. I got your list btw and will make it.


----------



## TBLbrian

i already have my own lists on who i would like to pick, and if the first person on your list is who i was already going to pick i would just tell you.

i wouldnt just change my mind because i like your idea better, that would be cheating and then their would be no point of me being an admin. for this draft

but if you would prefer to send your list to agents that also fine.


----------



## TBLbrian

why on the main draft page does it say that Dallas and Detroit are up??


it should be Tampa and San Jose?

im confused what IN the system means?


----------



## agent2421

In The System pretty much means that those picks will go very quick as either the GM is on and will make the pick right away or they sent me a list. I got a list from you and the San Jose Gm and I know your on anyways so I just put it there so those picks will go by quickly.

It also helps for people like Dallas who still thinks he has a lot of time left, to either send a list right away or wait to make his pick since he know's he's almost up.


----------



## TBLbrian

oh ok..thats a good idea. 


i like making the picks myself when i can haha


----------



## McRobbiezyg

i just send you guys the list so that it can be quickly done because i may not always be on right after the guy before me goes.. but when i am i'll just make the pick myself.


----------



## agent2421

Just in case, the next 3 for Montreal are:

Chris Kelly
Radek Bonk
Jamal Mayers


----------



## TBLbrian

chris kelly

i'm going out for the night, agent you can just use my list for the pick thanks


----------



## agent2421

Radek Bonk


----------



## bloody_hell18

Hey guys what do you think of my roster so far, do you think it's Playoff worthy?

ROSTER

Offense:

Patrick Elias - Jason Arnott - Bobby Ryan
Jason Blake- Scott Gomez - Vyacheslav Kozlov
Nigel Dawes - Kyle Turris - Danius Zubrus
__________ - __________ - __________


Defense:

Sergei Gonchar - Dennis Wideman
Cameron Barker - Thomas Hickey
__________ - __________

Goalies

Roberto Luongo
__________


----------



## TBLbrian

i think you have a solid team. the only thing is you have some streaky offense. some weeks you will probally dominate, some you might get blown out

your defense and goalie are some of the best.


what do you all think of mine updated:

#40 H.Zetterberg - #19 B.Richards- #26 M.St.Louis
#16 A.Ladd - #18 B.Dubinsky - #56 C.Giroux
#24 S.Walker- #15 T.Ruutu - #25 C.Neil

#17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
#58 K.Letang - #44 A.Sekera


#35 M.Turco

(i like my 3rd line, i dont know if they will do well in this point system or not, but it would be an awesome power forward line.)


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys the next 3 for Atlanta are:

Jamal Mayers
Chris Kelly
Mike Sillinger

Also for Minnesota's pick, what are your recommendations for BPA since he's on vacation or something...


----------



## Angelo25

chris kelly


----------



## Angelo25

michal handzus for minnesota


----------



## agent2421

Mike Sillinger


----------



## agent2421

okay we need some more recommendations for BPA, I dont want him to be mad at the pick but it's his fault he didn't send a list because BPA can lead to so many different things.

What do you guys think about giving him Chris Kelly?


----------



## MartyG77

Kelly


----------



## agent2421

Alright then, I'm giving Minnesota Chris Kelly.

Also we've done 12 picks tonight, with a possibility of 16 if Sebster & Kesler both make there picks tonight, so we're back on track!!!!


----------



## agent2421

The next 3 for Chicago are:

Andy Greene
Steve Montador
Denis Grebeshkov


----------



## agent2421

macdonald13 said:


> This draft is going down the drain ..LMAO






It sure is, that's why 16 picks got done today, man this draft sucks, thanks for the advice


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> The next 3 for Chicago are:
> 
> Andy Greene
> Steve Montador
> Denis Grebeshkov




grebeshkov


----------



## agent2421

Andy Greene


----------



## agent2421

Hey I won't be on today, make picks without me.


----------



## MartyG77

Who do you feel is the best player available for Phoenix?

Lang? Tucker? Wellwood?


----------



## Angelo25

wellwood. but i think all those guys have been picked already

and i cant believe i waisted my 500 posts on this!


----------



## MartyG77

angelo25 said:


> wellwood. but i think all those guys have been picked already
> 
> and i cant believe i waisted my 500 posts on this!




They are available, so we're giving him Wellwood and I PM next GM.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

hey i will be out the rest of the weekend give me the BPA 2 Million & under .


----------



## McRobbiezyg

why dont you send a list like it says you should.. instead of others making the decision for you. its your team, maybe you should be the gm of it.

and this is ridiculous.. 1 pick today.


----------



## agent2421

wow... only one pick today...

Sorry guys, I sent my list...

I'll do the pick now I think I'm up.


----------



## agent2421

Guys I just came back and I'm too tired to look right now, can someone name 6 players...

3 for Atlanta 

Peter Schaefer
David Vyborny
Bryan Smolinski

3 For Minnesota 

Jeffrey Hamilton
Fernando Pisani
Kent Huskins

3 For Detroit (Under 2 Million) *Someone please do this one*


I can't do this right now....

Okay we're at Dallas right now, but we should get players for those 3 teams soon.


----------



## agent2421

and I choose

Kent Huskins for Atlanta
Peter Schaefe for Minnesota
Chris Thorburn for Detroit *Because Vyborny is UFA... and Thorburn is less than 2 Million..


----------



## Angelo25

Vyborny for detroit and Dallas is smolinski.. book it agent!


----------



## McRobbiezyg

ok, i'm looking at aquiring a pick or two in this or next round anyone have any offers?


----------



## agent2421

Oh okay I thought we were doing elimination with the picks I made but sure we'll do that... I'm not sure if I should skip Dallas but I guess I will...


----------



## agent2421

We'll do the 2 NYI picks now:

Jeffrey Hamilton
Fernando Pisani
*Blake Comeau*
*Ryan Callahan*
*Chad Larose*
*Denis Grebeshkov*

We must pick 2 out of the 6...

I eliminate Grebeshkov & Comeau


----------



## TBLbrian

chad larose (he is the coolest guy ever!)

and

callahan


----------



## agent2421

The next 3 for New Jersey are: 

Eric Brewer
Christian Backman
Anders Eriksson

*Robbie can change his pick at any time because he sent a list but his player was not available*


----------



## TBLbrian

brewer


----------



## agent2421

Backman


----------



## bloody_hell18

Thanks for making my pick, just wondering again how do you guys like my line-up.

ROSTER

Offense:

Patrick Elias - Jason Arnott - Bobby Ryan
Jason Blake- Scott Gomez - Vyacheslav Kozlov
Nigel Dawes - Kyle Turris - Danius Zubrus
__________ - __________ - Adam Burish (E)


Defense:

Sergei Gonchar - Dennis Wideman
Cameron Barker - Thomas Hickey
__________ - __________

Goalies

Roberto Luongo
__________

I think my team is a team with both young and older players. I tried it so I can have some youth stars (Dawes, Turris, Barker, Ryan) while maintaining a playoff spot for next year with older more experienced players such as Gonchar, Elias, Arnott, Kozlov etc...

So just your opinion, how do you like it...

The only thing I need to cut down on is salary which I will be doing so with every pick I have now.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Yeah... So it turns out that that hotel I was staying at _didn't_ have Internet after all...

Sorry about that, guys.


----------



## agent2421

no prob Downie, I remember you telling me about that... I made the Boston picks if it's okay with you though...

Also for anyone who is on and makes picks on time always, (faster the better) Atlanta's team is available.

SonicY I think has gone somewhere or something because he hasn't been on in a while, I think he may just be on vacation or something so I wont fire him or anything yet unless he never comes back.


Actulaly Downie you can still do the 2nd Boston pick.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Actually, I'm still unpacking for now so I may be a little bit. If that'll hold you up, feel free to make the pick. If not, then I'll pick ASAP.


----------



## TBLbrian

i have updated the rosters on the pool stats page up to the last completed round. 

PLEASE RE-SIGN your rookies and PM me with the salary numbers you and Cantwell have agreed on so i can update the rosters and cap number more


when the draft is over if everyone could send me a list of their 5 spare players so i know to only count 2 of them (the most expensive cap wise) against the cap. i will but the 3 that don't count against the cap number in _italics_


----------



## agent2421

TBLbrifri, I just want to say your doing a fantastic job keeping that page updated, it's very hard having everything right and sometimes annoying when you have to update so much but your doing great..

Schedule conflicts are occurring again so I'm making a new schedule and this time I think I'll get it right.

We're almost done the draft


----------



## TBLbrian

thanks! your doing a great job as well 

i'm just splitting my summer in sections waiting for hockey season

1. draft
2. free agency
3. this draft
4. nhl 09
5. preseason
6. Tampa opening in Europe!!/ season starting in general


----------



## agent2421

aha yep you gotta love hockey!

For some reason this offseason went by pretty fast compared to most, but yeah those are the thing I wait for, especially free agency and by the time pre-season comes I consider them actual hockey games.

Nhl 09 is always a plus 2


----------



## TBLbrian

i hope Toronto picks tonight, i'm not staying up till 3 am

if he doesn't ill just make my pick first thing in the morning. so i won't have to send a list


----------



## MartyG77

TBLbrifri said:


> i hope Toronto picks tonight, i'm not staying up till 3 am
> 
> if he doesn't ill just make my pick first thing in the morning. so i won't have to send a list





Same thing for me!

BTW TBLbrifri if you have two minutes in the Official Pool Stats thread, I don't have Regerh anymore and Slava Kozlov was replaced by Cody McLeod.

Thx and continue your good job!


----------



## TBLbrian

MartyG77 said:


> Same thing for me!
> 
> BTW TBLbrifri if you have two minutes in the Official Pool Stats thread, I don't have Regerh anymore and Slava Kozlov was replaced by Cody McLeod.
> 
> Thx and continue your good job!




fixed! thanks for letting me know, and make sure you sign Cheraponov. he's a great pick i had him slated for my next pick before you took him.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

i am looking forward to move up in the prospect draft (currently @ 10)


----------



## MartyG77

TBLbrifri said:


> fixed! thanks for letting me know, and make sure you sign Cheraponov. he's a great pick i had him slated for my next pick before you took him.




I was wondering, can I wait next year to sign him, he's not gonna come play here this year, so I'll waste a year of his rookie contract.


----------



## MartyG77

The next 3 for Toronto are: 

Jeff Hamilton
Robert Lang
Chad Larose


----------



## TBLbrian

larose.



i'm leaving for work now, so if its ok with everyone im going to go ahead and make my pick since torontos is between those 2.


----------



## 7th Player

lang


----------



## TBLbrian

wasn't hamilton already picked though?


----------



## MartyG77

TBLbrifri said:


> wasn't hamilton already picked though?





Damn it, I type "Hamiton" for the search... Sorry guys.

Tucker
Lang
Larose


----------



## 7th Player

lang again


----------



## McRobbiezyg

lol tuckers been chosen already.


----------



## MartyG77

robbiezyg said:


> lol tuckers been chosen already.






Ryan Callahan
Chad Larose
Robert Lang (Eliminated (2X) by Assaf.)


----------



## agent2421

Callahan


----------



## TBLbrian

MartyG77 said:


> I was wondering, can I wait next year to sign him, he's not gonna come play here this year, so I'll waste a year of his rookie contract.




thats up to Agent on how he wants to deal with contracts and stuff. i think that would work, but he'd have to be one of your spares and couldn't be called up.. i dunno


----------



## TBLbrian

is looking to move up from pick 23 in the entry draft.

i'd be willing to trade my 16th round pick and 23 overall entry draft pick

for

a 17th/18th round (depending on how high of a jump) and ___overall entry draft pick


----------



## agent2421

hey guys I'll be gone from around 7:00 - 8:30 or so, so someone post 3 players for The Price is Right if he can't make his pick and Sensational Spezza's time will start at exactly 7:40 if the pick isn't made.


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> is looking to move up from pick 23 in the entry draft.
> 
> i'd be willing to trade my 16th round pick and 23 overall entry draft pick
> 
> for
> 
> a 17th/18th round (depending on how high of a jump) and ___overall entry draft pick




I have the 23rd overall draft pick, in this deal, remember 

To OTT: 23rd Overall Draft Pick, 350th Overall, 371st Overall, 431st Pick

To Tampa: 28th Overall Draft Pick, 344th Overall, 377th Overall, 437st Overall


----------



## TBLbrian

no, i had the 28th from Columbus for the St.Louis/Kessel deal, then i traded it in that deal with Anahiem for the 23rd (which is Anahiems pick) 

why would we trade picks we already had?


----------



## agent2421

The next 3 for Carolina are:

Sean Bergenheim
Mike Grier
Mike Sillinger


----------



## TBLbrian

grier


----------



## agent2421

Mike Sillinger

Carolina isn't looking good right now, they gotta re-build for the future and giving them Sillinger would do no good.


----------



## The Price is Right

how many picks do i have


----------



## agent2421

Your pick has passed now, this is a draft so there's 25 picks in total...

You've been given Sean Bergenheim


----------



## The Price is Right

when will my next pick be?


----------



## agent2421

Check the main thread, there is a table there which shows you when your pick will be. I also PM the person around there pick but you should check out the other threads to be sure.


----------



## bloody_hell18

Hi everyone... If anyone is interested in a trade please PM me. I NEED to shred some salary from my team, Scott Gomez is available and anyone else such as Zubrus or Blake are available as well. Please PM me with offers, and only players with a cheap salary.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I'm willing to trade for a upcoming pick. If anyone is interested then PM me..


----------



## agent2421

Nevermind... he made his pick.


----------



## MartyG77

The loading of this thread is WAYYYYYYYY too slow... Am I the only one to have this problem? If no, maybe we should start a new one?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Chris Thorburn is Avilable ..Please take him off my hands .. i will take ANYTHING for him .


This is brutal


----------



## agent2421

hmm, maybe it's just you Marty, mine seems to load fine?

Do you have a slow computer or browser or something?

And we'll be moving to a new thread (Official Pool Stats) when the season is about ot start, that will be our chat thread then, or atleast I'm thinking it should be so it'll remain bumped...

aha or we could have weekly GDT's for our games, but I think they'll kick me out if I post that many new topics for this.


----------



## bloody_hell18

loads fine for me... also theres a trade on the way!


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

bloody_hell18 said:


> loads fine for me... also theres a trade on the way!





Good for you cant wait to see what's comming


----------



## bloody_hell18

well there's a rumor that Gomez will be out very soon... So any last offers PM me otherwise it's almost a done deal.


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> hmm, maybe it's just you Marty, mine seems to load fine?
> 
> Do you have a slow computer or browser or something?
> 
> And we'll be moving to a new thread (Official Pool Stats) when the season is about ot start, that will be our chat thread then, or atleast I'm thinking it should be so it'll remain bumped...
> 
> aha or we could have weekly GDT's for our games, but I think they'll kick me out if I post that many new topics for this.





Strange... I have a good computer and an high speed connection (Don't know how to say this in english...). If everyone's fine, I'll follow!


----------



## bloody_hell18

You've got to be kidding me 

Why does it say O'sullivan has a $3.5 1 year contract when he's an RFA? I didn't notice that before i made the trade!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

bloody_hell18 said:


> You've got to be kidding me
> 
> Why does it say O'sullivan has a $3.5 1 year contract when he's an RFA? I didn't notice that before i made the trade!




what?


----------



## bloody_hell18

i checked the site nhl numbers and it says O'sullivan is an RFA... unless you already signed him?


nevermind I checked the management thread and you did, just was confused anyways carry on.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

bloody_hell18 said:


> i checked the site nhl numbers and it says O'sullivan is an RFA... unless you already signed him?




i already signed him ..long before trading him


----------



## bloody_hell18

Hey guys after the trade, how do you guys like my team:

ROSTER

Offense:

Patrick Elias - Jason Arnott - Bobby Ryan
Jason Blake- Patrick O'Sullivan - Vyacheslav Kozlov
Nigel Dawes - Kyle Turris - Danius Zubrus
__________ - Chris Thorburn - Adam Burish (E)


Defense:

Sergei Gonchar - Dennis Wideman
Cameron Barker - Thomas Hickey
__________ - __________

Goalies

Roberto Luongo
__________


----------



## Angelo25

bloody_hell18 said:


> Hey guys after the trade, how do you guys like my team:
> 
> ROSTER
> 
> Offense:
> 
> Patrick Elias - Jason Arnott - Bobby Ryan
> Jason Blake- Patrick O'Sullivan - Vyacheslav Kozlov
> Nigel Dawes - Kyle Turris - Danius Zubrus
> __________ - Chris Thorburn - Adam Burish (E)
> 
> 
> Defense:
> 
> Sergei Gonchar - Dennis Wideman
> Cameron Barker - Thomas Hickey
> __________ - __________
> 
> Goalies
> 
> Roberto Luongo
> __________




good team.. if turris steps up i see you challenging my nyr team however, i felt that you receive too little for gomez.. should've been atleast a first rounder and o'sullivan.. but thats just me.. good deal for cantwell but aren't you running out of cap space.. haha now i see this as two way battle between you and i.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> good team.. if turris steps up i see you challenging my nyr team however, i felt that you receive too little for gomez.. should've been atleast a first rounder and o'sullivan.. but thats just me.. *good deal for cantwell but aren't you running out of cap space.. haha now i see this as two way battle between you and i*.






Im actully doing alright for cap space a rough estimate is i have around 19 mill left.


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> Im actully doing alright for cap space a rough estimate is i have around 19 mill left.




well i just want to say i officially hate you.


----------



## agent2421

angelo25 said:


> well i just want to say i officially hate you.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> well i just want to say i officially hate you.




haha how much do you have left ?


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> Im actully doing alright for cap space a rough estimate is i have around 19 mill left.





so whos the two big players that are coming back to dallas to complete the dallas trade? interested in what ivey wants since he's never on.


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> haha how much do you have left ?





around 15 mil i believe


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> so whos the two big players that are coming back to dallas to complete the dallas trade? interested in what ivey wants since he's never on.




I honestly dont know we havnt disscussed that latly ..

I will probly have to con him into me giving him players later , lol

because he is going with a younger team , or is trying to


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> I honestly dont know we havnt disscussed that latly ..
> 
> I will probly have to con him into me giving him players later , lol
> 
> because he is going with a younger team , or is trying to




yeah just looking at your team and i dont think you really want to give anybody up..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> yeah just looking at your team and i dont think you really want to give anybody up..




haha

I dont even know where Ivey is hes never on msn lately , hes not home , and not answering his cell phone.


----------



## agent2421

Hey just wanted to ask a question, I'm wondering how the playoffs should work.

Do you guys think we should have a top 6 (Top 3 forwards, 2 D, 1 G) 

Or should it be everyone left on the team?

Because in the playoffs some people might have 12 players playing while there playing a team who has 5.

What do you guys thinks we should do for that?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Hey just wanted to ask a question, I'm wondering how the playoffs should work.
> 
> Do you guys think we should have a top 6 (Top 3 forwards, 2 D, 1 G)
> 
> Or should it be everyone left on the team?
> 
> Because in the playoffs some people might have 12 players playing while there playing a team who has 5.
> 
> What do you guys thinks we should do for that?




Pick players for each round ..

because like you say 12 players vs. 5 wouldbt make it fun at all


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Actully i have around 11 million left in cap space.. lol


----------



## agent2421

Alright so for playoffs we'll probably do something like you pick your top 6, (3F, 2D & 1G) 

and the other players don't count.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Alright so for playoffs we'll probably do something like you pick your top 6, (3F, 2D & 1G)
> 
> and the other players don't count.




sounds good to me , but thats far away yet.


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> Hey just wanted to ask a question, I'm wondering how the playoffs should work.
> 
> Do you guys think we should have a top 6 (Top 3 forwards, 2 D, 1 G)
> 
> Or should it be everyone left on the team?
> 
> Because in the playoffs some people might have 12 players playing while there playing a team who has 5.
> 
> What do you guys thinks we should do for that?





All the team! All the players bring the team in the playoff, so all the players might count into them. If we have too much players eliminated, that's bad luck and it's how playoffs work these days, with luck!


----------



## TBLbrian

MartyG77 said:


> All the team! All the players bring the team in the playoff, so all the players might count into them. If we have too much players eliminated, that's bad luck and it's how playoffs work these days, with luck!



agreed 100%


----------



## agent2421

The next 3 for Colorado are:

Maxim Lapierre
Radek Dvorak
Dennis Seidenberg


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> agreed 100%




agreed.. i drafted players that will make the playoffs.. all players should count in the playoffs...


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> The next 3 for Colorado are:
> 
> Maxim Lapierre
> Radek Dvorak
> Dennis Seidenberg




dvorak


----------



## 7th Player

angelo25 said:


> dvorak




lapierre


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

can we pick up the pace already? This is way too slow and too many auto. To be fair though, i thought Agent would be a terrible host when he first started this, but turned out this is the best draft in the 3 draft that i am involved.


----------



## agent2421

Thanks Kesler, the pace is going okay right now, some days are extremely slow and others are fast.

I think out of the drafts I've been involved in previously that this is a great group we got here except for a few people.

Usually everyone makes there picks on time but there's a few who take extremely long to make there pick or don't pick them at all.

I can't really even fire anyone right now, until more people join.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I think more people will get involved after the draft and before the season starts


----------



## agent2421

yea that's true, this isn't the hockey season so less people are on probably.

Also I put Edmonton "in the system" because it's his 2nd team so Vancouver can go now.


 Kesler you thought I'd be a terrible host because I had 1 post right...


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I'll be out from 7:00 - 8:00 (goin to the gym) so if Smapti doesn't make his pick put 3 players up. Pce!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys I'll be out from 7:00 - 8:00 (*goin to the gym)* so if Smapti doesn't make his pick put 3 players up. Pce!




Sure...

tell us what your really doing .


----------



## agent2421

No seriously... 


I'm back now tho, I thought about the gym then I didn't feel like driving there, so I just stuck to using weights at home lol.

Now does that make me lazy, not wanting to drive to the gym?


----------



## agent2421

The next 3 for Vancouver are:

Fredrik Sjostrom
Cory Murphy
Andy Hilbert


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Murphy


----------



## Cal Vandelay

ps. Is Calgary up after Vancouver ?


----------



## agent2421

yep Calgary is up now.

Fredrik Sjostrom


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> yep Calgary is up now.
> 
> Fredrik Sjostrom





ok..


----------



## TBLbrian

The Lightning would like to formally announce their captains for the upcoming season. The new captain will be Brad Richards. The alternates will be Hendrik Zetterberg and Martin St.Louis.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Is newfieleafsfan still in this ?

he hasnt been on since the 8 th .. /

or did he say he was goin away .


----------



## agent2421

newfieleafsfan was fired for not making too many picks on time.

SonicY I think has gone on vacation so I'm just skipping his picks but keeping him in the draft since he hasn't bee on since the 4th.

He has around 400 something posts so I don't think he would've just left without a good reason.

If anyone wants to take Atlanta until he comes back please PM me.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, I forgot Smapti's list and his pick was Shaon Morrison, he sent it a while ago so I thought it expired but anyways that's his pick.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Edmonton Oilers are shopping players who could have an immediate impact on this season for younger players, who could have an impact next season, PM if interested

On the Block

Scott Niedermyer
Martin Havlat
Eric Perrin


----------



## Lundell4Prez

*Woot*

WOOT

ROSTER

Offense:

Zach Parise - Peter Mueller - Marian Hossa
Michael Frolik - Patrick Berglund - Nikolai Zherdev
Ville Leino - Gilbert Brule - Justin Williams
__________ - Shawn Matthias - __________


Defense
Johnny Oduya - Karl Alzner
Peter Harrold- Cody Hodgson
__________ - __________

Goalies
Jose Theodore
__________


----------



## MartyG77

Matthias4Prez said:


> WOOT
> 
> ROSTER
> 
> Offense:
> 
> Zach Parise - Peter Mueller - Marian Hossa
> Michael Frolik - Patrick Berglund - Nikolai Zherdev
> Ville Leino - Gilbert Brule - Justin Williams
> __________ - Shawn Matthias - __________
> 
> 
> Defense
> Johnny Oduya - Karl Alzner
> Peter Harrold- Cody Hodgson
> __________ - __________
> 
> Goalies
> Jose Theodore
> __________




The offense is gonna be deadly in a few years (I really like Mueller BTW...), but I'm not sure about the D and ThÃ©odore in WSH for me is a deep blur.

BTW with the CRDragon's draft over, maybe we could pick up some GM. Your though?


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

how is Cody Hodgson playing on defense?


----------



## TBLbrian

i think thats a team from another draft...right?


----------



## agent2421

He has Cody Franson not Hodgson

I tried contacting one person, right now he isn't sure if he'd like to join or not but he'll PM me. I'll contact CR Dragon as well.


----------



## agent2421

Buffalo has missed there pick so they need 2 out of the 6 players:

Ian Laperriere
Denis Grebeshkov
Anders Eriksson
Boyd Gordon
Joel Lundqvist
Ryan Callahan


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Buffalo has missed there pick so they need 2 out of the 6 players:
> 
> Ian Laperriere
> Denis Grebeshkov
> Anders Eriksson
> Boyd Gordon
> Joel Lundqvist
> Ryan Callahan




callahan 
and grebeshkov


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Boyd Gordon


----------



## agent2421

Lundqvist


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

btw, yeah most of the draft started by rookies user didnt do very well.


----------



## stupendousman

Sorry about the picks guys, had work and then went out with friends.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I've updated the entry draft, however there is one error in a trade:

Anaheim: Pick 353, 2nd round entry draft pick

Detroit: Pick 317 

Detroit doesn't have there 1st or 2nd entry draft pick. So both Gm's please pm me , so we can work something out.

if there's something I'm missing please tell me, otherwise Pick 317 will go back to Anaheim along with there draft pick and pick 353 will go back to Detroit.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys I've updated the entry draft, however there is one error in a trade:
> 
> Anaheim: Pick 353, 2nd round entry draft pick
> 
> Detroit: Pick 317
> 
> Detroit doesn't have there 1st or 2nd entry draft pick. So both Gm's please pm me , so we can work something out.
> 
> if there's something I'm missing please tell me, otherwise Pick 317 will go back to Anaheim along with there draft pick and pick 353 will go back to Detroit.




sorry agent that pick is in 09


----------



## Cal Vandelay

THIS IS REALLY O.T BUT ANYONE INTERESTED IN BEING IN A NFL KEEPER LEAGUE

PM ME .

Drafting starts today


----------



## TBLbrian

haha wrong page


----------



## Cal Vandelay

TBLbrifri said:


> this is going to be cool, with so few teams we should be able to each make at least a pick a day.




i think you got the wrong thread , lol


----------



## TBLbrian

haha yeah i noticed that right after i posted it...lol


----------



## Cal Vandelay

haha ^


----------



## TBLbrian

it seems like teh same section always goes slow...where is everyone?


----------



## agent2421

I know whenever we get to this point in the draft it goes extremely slow, then it picks up again near the middle/end...


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> sorry agent that pick is in 09




What? I thought it was in the draft

I will never trade again 

Just kidding


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> What? I thought it was in the draft
> 
> I will never trade again
> 
> Just kidding




It is in the draft , just not this year ..


----------



## agent2421

Colorado missed there pick so:

Denis Grebeshkov
Anders Eriksson
Ryan Callahan


----------



## TBLbrian

agent2421 said:


> Colorado missed there pick so:
> 
> Denis Grebeshkov
> Anders Eriksson
> Ryan Callahan




Ryan Callahan


we need to start fining people who miss a bunch of picks.


----------



## agent2421

Denis Grebeshkov

I agree but we need more people to join first.


----------



## agent2421

Btw guys schedule is almost done and this time I did it right 

I'm finished all teams up to Pittsburgh so yea...


----------



## TBLbrian

the charts on the stats page won't be updated till the weekend.

i'm sorry, the first week back at school is keeping me busy, it will be caught up this weekend.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

people were talking about maybe starting the entry draft during the dispersal... i'd be up for it!


----------



## agent2421

Yea I'm thinking about sometime this week, I'll announce it a few days before though.


----------



## Angelo25

robbiezyg said:


> people were talking about maybe starting the entry draft during the dispersal... i'd be up for it!




agreed


----------



## TBLbrian

me too


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys would anyone like to take Atlanta until SonicY get's back. I don't want to give him warnings or fire him since he hasn't been from August 4th so he's obviously away, so can anyone manage his team until he gets back.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I guess I could manage it temporarily. Just send me his roster so I know what he has.


----------



## TBLbrian

Hey guys, if anyone has time please check the schedule from Week 1 - Week 18 and tell me if any teams play twice. I still have to finish some teams of but I posted what I have so far, so please tell me.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I will be out for night .. so i will not be replying to any msgs and what not ..

hope it speeds up a little


----------



## agent2421

Hey if anyone wants Carolina as there 2nd team take it for now, just PM me if your interested and only take it if you know you can make the picks on time, so whoever PM's me first get's to pick because your "In the system" meaning you can pick at anytime.


----------



## Dr Pepper

*Columbus*

Rolston (5.062)-J. Staal (2.200)-Clark (2.633)
Ryder (4.000)-Kessel (2.200)-Hunter (2.000)
Lisin (0.850)-Stoll (3.000)-Setoguchi (1.247)
Ivanans (0.600)-Reinprecht (2.000)-_____

Bieksa (3.750)-Green (5.250)
Boucher (2.500)-Smid (0.886)
_____-_____

DiPietro(4.500)
_____

Cap Hit: 42,678,000
Cap Left: 14,022,000​
My team, with the draft almost complete. 

Open to offers for any player.


----------



## It Kills Me

I don't know in what world Schaefer falls under my young and cheap theme , but I'll take him. Kelly was a good pick. 

Thanks guys, I'm back.


----------



## Wild 4 Hockey

Hey guys I just had a blockbuster deal so what do you guys think of my team now, is it enough to make the playoffs?

Offense:

Daniel Briere- Vincent Lecavalier -* Martin St.Louis* 
__________ - Sergei Fedorov - Maxim Afinogenov 
Clarke MacArthur - Ryan Kesler - __________
__________ - Daniel Winnik - __________


Defense
Chris Campoli - Matt Niskanen 
Keith Yandle - __________
__________ - __________

Goalies

Ryan Miller
__________

Thoughts please...


----------



## MartyG77

Wild 4 Hockey said:


> Hey guys I just had a blockbuster deal so what do you guys think of my team now, is it enough to make the playoffs?
> 
> Offense:
> 
> Daniel Briere- Vincent Lecavalier -* Martin St.Louis*
> __________ - Sergei Fedorov - Maxim Afinogenov
> Clarke MacArthur - Ryan Kesler - __________
> __________ - Daniel Winnik - __________
> 
> 
> Defense
> Chris Campoli - Matt Niskanen
> Keith Yandle - __________
> __________ - __________
> 
> Goalies
> 
> Ryan Miller
> __________
> 
> Thoughts please...





Miller is a great goaltender, but he's on a weak team.. His stats are gonna suffer of this. You may fight for a 8th seed, but definitely not for the head. I also think you're lacking of some depth, but again it's what I'm thinking!

It was my thoughts.


----------



## TBLbrian

post trade: what do you all think of my updated roster?

#40 H.Zetterberg - #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula
#24 S.Walker- #18 B.Dubinsky - #56 C.Giroux
#16 A.Ladd- #15 T.Ruutu - #25 C.Neil
#57 B.Comeau-__________ - __________


Defense
#17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
#58 K.Letang - #44 A.Sekera
__________ -

Goalies
#35 M.Turco
__________


(i think that 3rd line will be the key, they could be a homerun or a strikeout IMO.)


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> post trade: what do you all think of my updated roster?
> 
> #40 H.Zetterberg - #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula
> #24 S.Walker- #18 B.Dubinsky - #56 C.Giroux
> #16 A.Ladd- #15 T.Ruutu - #25 C.Neil
> #57 B.Comeau-__________ - __________
> 
> 
> Defense
> #17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
> #58 K.Letang - #44 A.Sekera
> __________ -
> 
> Goalies
> #35 M.Turco
> __________
> 
> 
> (i think that 3rd line will be the key, they could be a homerun or a strikeout IMO.)




If Letang scores and dubinsky and filpulla step up.. your def a lock in the top 5


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Detroit is looking to trade there next pick , and aquire more picks later in the draft .. 

pm me with any offers.*


----------



## TBLbrian

angelo25 said:


> If Letang scores and dubinsky and filpulla step up.. your def a lock in the top 5




i know it sounds bad, but one of the best things that could happen for my team is Whitney getting hurt, because hopefully Letang will step up and take some offensive charge.


----------



## TBLbrian

list time??

Joel Lunqvist
Maxime Lapierre
Drayson Bowman


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Has Tavaras ever made a pick on here >?


----------



## 7th Player

lapierre


----------



## MartyG77

TBLbrifri said:


> list time??
> 
> Joel Lunqvist
> Maxime Lapierre
> Drayson Bowman




Lapierre


----------



## TBLbrian

Lunqvist.

next GM is up, ill PM


----------



## agent2421

cantwell7 said:


> Has Tavaras ever made a pick on here >?




yeah I think he made it twice but still he missed a few, except I won't fire him right away and give him the benefit of the doubt because something tragic happened in his family.

So we'll still keep him as the Toronto GM but if it happens again then I might have to fire him...


----------



## agent2421

Great job today guys, I think we already have 9 picks made, this is the speed the draft should be at.


----------



## It Kills Me

I'll take over Atlanta for SonicY for a while, can someone put together his roster for me? I'm still looking for my pick.


----------



## agent2421

Check the official stats pool thread for his roster.


----------



## It Kills Me

Where do we post trades?


----------



## Angelo25

Chocolate Skittles said:


> Where do we post trades?




post trades in the draft thread.. more official


----------



## TBLbrian

just letting everyone know...i just updated the Pool stats page rosters through the end of round 15.....and all of the trades (including the one just completed) have been put in also. so check out your rosters and make sure there are no mistakes please.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys the schedule is now done, I might add the 30th week in as a rivalry week but not sure. I tried my best for teams not playing each other but some teams do play each other twice and doesn't play a team once all season. PM me if you find a change necessary and give me the options of where to move it and for what team and if that team plays another or not.

Finally the schedule has been released and most of the teams won't change this time.

Check official stats pool for schedule!


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, whats your thoughts on my Sens team... My offensive lines are complete, now I just need 1D & 1 Backup G.


ROSTER

Offense:

*Alexander Ovechkin* -*Mike Ribeiro* - *Jean-Pierre Dumont*
*David Booth* - *Andy McDonald* -* Robert Nilsson*
*Curtis Glencross* - *Mike Comrie*- *Ryan Callahan*
*Rene Bourque* - *Maxime Talbot* - *David Clarkson (E)*


Defense:

*Micheal Rozsival* - *Tobias Enstrom*
*Tom Poti* - *Joseph Corvo*
*Ville Koistinen* - __________

Goalies:

*Chris Osgood*
__________

Where do you see this team ranking in the east & in the NHL.


----------



## TBLbrian

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys, whats your thoughts on my Sens team... My offensive lines are complete, now I just need 1D & 1 Backup G.
> 
> 
> ROSTER
> 
> Offense:
> 
> *Alexander Ovechkin* -*Mike Ribeiro* - *Jean-Pierre Dumont*
> *David Booth* - *Andy McDonald* -* Robert Nilsson*
> *Curtis Glencross* - *Mike Comrie*- *Ryan Callahan*
> *Rene Bourque* - *Maxime Talbot* - *David Clarkson (E)*
> 
> 
> Defense:
> 
> *Micheal Rozsival* - *Tobias Enstrom*
> *Tom Poti* - *Joseph Corvo*
> *Ville Koistinen* - __________
> 
> Goalies:
> 
> *Chris Osgood*
> __________
> 
> Where do you see this team ranking in the east & in the NHL.




i really like your team, the only problem i could see is some of those players are very streaky, and some of them arent on the best teams. but i think you'll def. be a top tier playoff team


----------



## agent2421

thanks, yeah I'm worried about the playoffs thing mainly...

Booth, McDonald, Comrie, Enstrom, Koistinen, Dumont probably won't make it.

Nilsson I'm hoping will get in but dunno bout that...


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

I really like this team, this is really the best team i put up with in the two drafts that i involved.

Offense:
Vaclav Prospal - Sidney Crosby(C) - Alexi Kovalev
Cory Stillman - R.J Umberger - Ryan Clowe
Alexander Burrows - Samuel Pahlsson- Jannik Hansen
Matt Cooke - __________ - Matt Pettinger

Defense
Tomas Kareble (A) - Willie Mitchell
Rostislav Klesla - Byran Allen
Lukas Krajieck - __________

Goalies

Cristobal Huet
__________


----------



## agent2421

I like it Kesler, it'll be a tough team to beat..

I think the offense is great but the D is kind of weak and the goalie is what will make you lost points, but overall a great line-up.


----------



## Angelo25

agent go on msn.. i need to talk to you


----------



## agent2421

angelo25 said:


> agent go on msn.. i need to talk to you




ah man it sound serious... it wasn't you... it was me


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

really? i thought Huet is going to be a great goalie, winning 32 games and losing only 14 last season. thanks for the comments though.


----------



## It Kills Me

My team after the Tanguay trade: 

Cammalleri - Horcoff - Iginla
Cole - Connolly - Stempniak
Schaefer - Kelly - Bertuzzi
Schubert - ?? - ??

Clark - Kubina
Komisarek - Michalek
Tallinder - Robidas

Backstrom
??


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Anybody want my pick , im on the clock so make an offer ! soon


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sorry guys i cant make my pick on the other thread it wont let me !  soo ill make it here.
___________________________________________________________________________


*
The Detroit Redwings Select : Ryan McDonagh*

[


----------



## TBLbrian

wow, he hasn't been picked yet?

thats a great pick, it might take a few years for him to see some NHL action, but he will be an awesome goalie.


----------



## Angelo25

rask has been picked 265.. please pick again.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

he was ?

it didnt come up when i did the search thing


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Pick changed


----------



## 7th Player

TBLbrifri said:


> wow, he hasn't been picked yet?
> 
> thats a great pick, it might take a few years for him to see some NHL action, but he will be an awesome goalie.




who?? mcdonough?? hes a D


----------



## Cal Vandelay

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> who?? mcdonough?? hes a D




yah i know , at first i had Tuukka Rask .. thats what he meant


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I don't feel like looking so for anyone who know's 3 players available put them up and we can vote for it, Toronto missed there pick


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Kirk Maltby 
Ryan Johnson
Jason Chimera


----------



## MartyG77

Chimera


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Get this thing goin ..


> Chimera





Maltby .


----------



## Cal Vandelay

For some odd reason i can not post on the drafting thread .. anyway
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Toronto has been givin 

Ryan Johnson*


----------



## agent2421

I don't know why Matthias didn't make his pick, he was on like 30 minutes ago and there's only 5 minutes left... Anyone feel like making a list?


----------



## agent2421

Next 3 for Florida are:

Jiri Novotny
Gregory Campbell
Andy Hilbert


----------



## Angelo25

novotny


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Hilbert


----------



## TheNudge

*Can i have Edmonton*

So if edmonton is taken u could give me Boston.

Thx..


----------



## agent2421

Edmonton, Boston & Carolina are all available, just PM me the team you want and try to make your picks on time. 

Fedro decided not to join... In the process he told me I should cancel the draft to make those 3 teams right.... I will definitely consider his advice


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Edmonton, Boston & Carolina are all available, just PM me the team you want and try to make your picks on time.
> 
> Fedro decided not to join... In the process he told me I should cancel the draft to make those 3 teams right.... *I will definitely consider his advice *




hahah yeah right... haha i'm sorry but thats ridiculous..


----------



## agent2421

no.. no let's just stop the draft because someone didn't like on of the teams.... how could someone even ask that in a draft that's almost 18 rounds done????

I'm sorry but


----------



## agent2421

guys a head's up, I'll be out all day tomorrow but will try to get Angelo to update so we can still carry on with the draft. PM the next person please...


----------



## agent2421

Also Washington is available.... so if anyone wants they can have them as there 2nd team and pick right away...


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Edmonton, Boston & Carolina are all available, just PM me the team you want and try to make your picks on time.
> 
> *Fedro decided not to join... In the process he told me I should cancel the draft to make those 3 teams right.... *I will definitely consider his advice




What kind of idiot says that .. its like saying im not going to be the Gm of the Toronto Maple Leafs because they dont have that many good players , 

Thats your job ! .. to make a good team haha oh man .. the guy only has 7 or 8 posts probly another jeffery


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Ps . Agent we should contact Jackie Moon and see if he wants back in .. i see he has been on since the grounded ban was lifted


----------



## agent2421

Sure contact him, hey guys I'll be out all day so try getting some picks done on the 4 hour system. You can put 3 players up if someone doesn't make there pick. Buffalo has a list which I forwarded to Angelo & Pce guys.


----------



## Hale The Villain

I can't reply in the draft thread, whenever I go into it, it always says there is a problem with my internet but this does not happen with any other thread

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## agent2421

Time to auto 

1) Gregory Campbell 
2) Any Hilbert 
3) Travis Moen


----------



## Angelo25

campbell


----------



## TBLbrian

moen


----------



## TBLbrian

it feels like this is the loooongest round ever...


maybe because i don't have a pick lol


----------



## Angelo25

ahaha i know.. eh.. i think we just need to auto guys now cuz theres no point making a list.. lol


----------



## TBLbrian

i dunno, ill be honest, i like this way



there have been a few times where i couldn't think of someone for a pick and the auto gave me an idea haha. ex) Blake Comeau


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> i dunno, ill be honest, i like this way
> 
> 
> 
> there have been a few times where i couldn't think of someone for a pick and the auto gave me an idea haha. ex) Blake Comeau




well thats exactly why i dont like that idea..don't take it the wrong way but it gives all the mediocre gms a chance to get a good player...


----------



## TBLbrian

angelo25 said:


> well thats exactly why i dont like that idea..*don't take it the wrong way but it gives all the mediocre gms a chance to get a good player..*.




i don't mind at all, i like my team a lot. But honestly i don't see what makes someone a mediocre GM, its only for fun who cares if you win or lose.
just because someone doesn't know all the players on all of the teams that well doesn't make them a bad GM.

I'll admit, i could name most teams main line-ups, but as far as prospects go (because Tampa is so bad at drafting) i really don't follow them that well. Some people know more than others and some people have more time to do a draft like this. I have already written lists for every pick i have and i've done that since the beginning and as well as rest of the draft. 

IMO (maybe its just me)the main part of a game like this is for hockey fans to do their best to set up a team, that they like and can follow and watch grow. Winning is just a bonus. My favorite part of something like this is it will get me to watch teams and players that i wouldn't normally and expand my hockey knowledge (like Sekera i didn't know much about him, except watching him play 1 or 2 times, now i feel like i'll try to watch him and see how he grows more often which will get me watching more Buffalo games)

sorry for the long message....just my opinion


----------



## Hale The Villain

Smapti7, you can pick

I sent agent a PM asking for Greg Campbell, since I can't post in the draft thread


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> i don't mind at all, i like my team a lot. But honestly i don't see what makes someone a mediocre GM, its only for fun who cares if you win or lose.
> just because someone doesn't know all the players on all of the teams that well doesn't make them a bad GM.
> 
> I'll admit, i could name most teams main line-ups, but as far as prospects go (because Tampa is so bad at drafting) i really don't follow them that well. Some people know more than others and some people have more time to do a draft like this. I have already written lists for every pick i have and i've done that since the beginning and as well as rest of the draft.
> 
> IMO (maybe its just me)the main part of a game like this is for hockey fans to do their best to set up a team, that they like and can follow and watch grow. Winning is just a bonus. My favorite part of something like this is it will get me to watch teams and players that i wouldn't normally and expand my hockey knowledge (like Sekera i didn't know much about him, except watching him play 1 or 2 times, now i feel like i'll try to watch him and see how he grows more often which will get me watching more Buffalo games)
> 
> sorry for the long message....just my opinion




no for sure.. thats understandable and relateable but you have to understand that some GM's including myself use this as practice for fantasy leagues and so on.. and since its practice, i use this as a base on what players rapidly get drafted in the early rounds and what players can drop. I too, use this as an outlet to expand my hockey knowledge albeit in the fantasy variety. I shouldn't care but it's just my competitive nature.


----------



## agent2421

No TBLbrifri you pretty much summed it up. I find the mediocre GM's the one's who I have to auto alot, don't post much here, and have less interest in the draft. I find everyone else is doing a good job for what they can, sometimes teams turn out good and sometimes they don't. In the end this is all for fun anyways, which is why I never understood some people getting mad for mistakes, it's for fun, we're not betting money here. 

Like you I also don't know too too much about some prospects. I pretty much know everyone in the NHL but I only know it for the NHL and not the minor leagues unless there really good.

Anyways I'm back now and hopefully tomorrow we'll be back on track!


----------



## stupendousman

I'm here making my pick shortly


----------



## agent2421

Nevermind, didn't take a close look since I was out all day, your up!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> I can't reply in the draft thread, whenever I go into it, it always says there is a problem with my internet but this does not happen with any other thread
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?




I have the same problem


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Maybe create a new draft thread , for us guys that cannot post


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> Maybe create a new draft thread , for us guys that cannot post




I wouldn't go that far, but it would be pretty cool


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but it would be pretty cool




I mean just take all the first post and make a new thread ..

wouldnt be that hard.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

why people cant post? i have no problem posting in any thread at all.


----------



## agent2421

I dunno I don't have a problem either... do you guys think we should create a new thread or just finish these 7 rounds or so and you can post your pick in the chat thread?


----------



## 7th Player

i guess we can finish the 7 rounds!


----------



## Hale The Villain

Well the draft thread is 34 pages long 

Yeah maybe just make a new draft thread for everyone

I thought there was a rule that a thread couldn't get over 500 posts or you would have to make a new one?


----------



## agent2421

But that's what I don't understand. The draft one is like 34 pages long, this one is 49 or something pages long so why does the chat one still work? I'll create the new page soon if everyone wants to though

Does it have something to do with your internet connection or no because I think Matthias had the same problem but he was trying to make the pick using his phone.


----------



## agent2421

The new thread will be created by the end of the 18th round!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> The new thread will be created by the end of the 18th round!




Thanks ,


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> The new thread will be created by the end of the 18th round!






Cheers to agent, the best pool manager I have ever seen


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> Cheers to agent, the best pool manager I have ever seen




I second that


----------



## agent2421

Thanks Guys


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Thanks Guys




No problem






And the Edmonton Oilers would like to select young, forward Trevor Lewis


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Edmonton Oilers would like to select young, forward *Trevor Lewis*






Damn , i was goina take him next ! , nice pick


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> Damn , i was goina take him next ! , nice pick




Sorry dude, it sucks when that happens


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> Sorry dude, it sucks when that happens




haha .. i actully like it for some reason , it gives me a better reason to try and find someone as good or better


----------



## TBLbrian

im sorry guys i know i said i was goin to update the pool stats page roster thid weekend but i got called into work i promide it will be up dated either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks are rolling the dice on young forward Nathan Gerbe






Wow I am suprised he ws still available, THN thinks he will get 40 points this season


----------



## agent2421

haha is there a way we can look at the THN online...


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> haha is there a way we can look at the THN online...




?? I don't know, I have the Pool guide

I thought it would give me an edge


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys do you think we should wait for Chocolate Skittles time to go or wait an hour or 2 and just put him "in the system". He hasn't been on since yesteday evening so he might not make the pick today and I have lists for the next 2 so yea....


----------



## TBLbrian

i think you should put him in the system... but it doesn't really matter to me



then i can make my pick tonight 




(also the stats page is caught up to the end of round 16, the rest will be done tomorrow)


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys do you think we should wait for Chocolate Skittles time to go or wait an hour or 2 and just put him "in the system". He hasn't been on since yesteday evening so he might not make the pick today and I have lists for the next 2 so yea....




From the beginning reliable, so I think we must wait.


----------



## agent2421

yep I know he's been reliable from the start so I guess I'll wait and before I sleep I'll make the next 2 picks and if he doesn't make it then he'll just go "in the system".

I also think by now we know who's reliable in this draft or not so people who don't make there pick will just go "in the system" now salary is becoming critical and as long as they make there pick it doesn't matter because either way it's a disadvantage for them. What do you guys think of that?


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> yep I know he's been reliable from the start so I guess I'll wait and before I sleep I'll make the next 2 picks and if he doesn't make it then he'll just go "in the system".
> 
> I also think by now we know who's reliable in this draft or not so people who don't make there pick will just go "in the system" now salary is becoming critical and as long as they make there pick it doesn't matter because either way it's a disadvantage for them. What do you guys think of that?




Agree.


----------



## TBLbrian

i can make my pick if sometime before i go to bed.


----------



## agent2421

Chicago & San Jose are the only teams really close to being over the salary cap. I think the salary for Kyle Turris is more as well in the 2 million range. Cantwell was talking abuot it before in some thread, the actual salary is on nhl numbers.


----------



## agent2421

Also guys, we might be getting 2-3 people sometime soon. I'm talking to someone right now and he seems really interested, he'll probably decide whether him and the other people from his last league want to join or not.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Also guys, we might be getting 2-3 people sometime soon. I'm talking to someone right now and he seems really interested, he'll probably decide whether him and the other people from his last league want to join or not.




If he wants he can take Edmonton, it is hard running two teams


----------



## agent2421

haha yea he'll tell me probably by tomorrow. We've been talking for a while now so I think he'll join, he thought I was actually running a forum with this so he wanted the link to it and I told him it's in teh mock drafts.

I'm going to sleep so I'm posting the picks now...


----------



## It Kills Me

My bad about that guys, I went stateside, and stayed longer then I thought.


----------



## agent2421

Would someone consider joining please,,, we have 5 teams available....


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*The Detroit Redwings Are Pleased To Select : Steve Sullivan * We know its a risk , but thats what this is about


----------



## Cal Vandelay

And if someone could pm the next gm , that would be great .. cuz i have no idea who is up next


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys at this point who do you think the BPA is for Boston? Downie told me he's away till Thursday and give BPA for Boston so who do you guys suggest?


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys welcome *myszkiewiczd* to the draft. He's a friend of robbiezyg *GM of New Jersey* so I have a good feeling about him. He'll be taking over Toronto.


----------



## Danavan

hey,
I'm sorry but Im going to have to resign as I dont have any time for fantasy hockey at the moment


----------



## agent2421

I understand, people are getting busy now since summer's almost over...

Thanks for joining


----------



## TheNudge

hey guys,

can i join. I would really like to take over Washingtom cause it s available.

So can I join guys


----------



## agent2421

Fedro I'll let you know soon, I don't think this is the right draft for you so I'm sorry but I'll still let you know soon. I asked before on this thread and most people think no because you denied a team for there roster meaning maybe in a couple years if the team you wants turns bad you'll just quit on them as well.

Also guys as requested the new thread is up.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys welcome *hockeyfan666666* to the draft. He still has to pick a team but atleast we got a new joiner.

Also Sensational Spezza was asking me earlier about goalies and if we can have a 3rd and the answer is yes now you can pick a 3rd goalie as well.

I told him no for last round but since rosters are almost filled up you can if you wish.

if you wish you can put goaltenders in your prospect list as well, so you can have more than 3.


----------



## agent2421

hockeyfan666666 has taken *Boston*


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

i dont really want to give washington to Fedro91, but i am not picking on him, nor i am trying to insult him.


----------



## agent2421

Don't worry I don't think Fedro will be in this draft. We found a few more joiners and hopefully soon ti'll be filled up again. I'm currently talking to someone else as well and he'll PM me soon whether he wants in or not.


----------



## agent2421

fedro91 said:


> Yo,
> 
> could u give me a chance. iL L prove my self to you guys. Give me a chance. please. I m serious dude






> I will give you a chance, I believe everyone should get it. You'll have to prove yourself to the others in the draft not me. I was fine bringing you in the draft however others had different opinions and it's not because there picking on you but everyone has different views. I'll give you a chance but I hope you can make all your picks on time.




He seems to have interest in the draft so I decided he can be in it for now since we need the people and if he can prove himself it'll be great. He won't be taking over Washington, I decided to give him St.Louis.

So welcome him to the draft guys, we'll give him a chance. Fedro has alot to prove but if he can remain consistent then it was a good move for us to bring him in.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Carolina's still up for grabs....


----------



## agent2421

We're getting there, a few more people, the main guy I was talking to still has to tell me.

Also Boston changes there last pick to *JHONAS ENROTH*


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys what do you think of my roster now with the latest picks...

*ROSTER*

Offense:

*Alexander Ovechkin* -*Mike Ribeiro* - *Jean-Pierre Dumont*
*David Booth* - *Andy McDonald* - *Robert Nilsson*
*Curtis Glencross* - *Mike Comrie*- *Ryan Callahan* 
*Rene Bourque* - *Maxime Talbot* - *David Clarkson*


Defense:

*Micheal Rozsival* - *Tobias Enstrom*
*Tom Poti* - *Joseph Corvo*
*Ville Koistinen* - *Barret Jackman* 

Goalies:

*Chris Osgood*
__________


Prospect: 

*1. Karri Ramo*


----------



## hockeyfan666666

how do i found out my roster?


----------



## agent2421

Check the Official Stats Pool thread made by me. In it you'll find all 30 NHL teams, there rosters & salary etc.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys what do you think of my roster now with the latest picks...




Ovechkin is Ovechkin, best player in the NHL, Osgood was a terrific pick, very low salary and since he is on Detroit he will have a ton of wins and his stats will be through the roof like last year

Your defense looks good offensively, easily good for 200 points

You may have a shot at winning, great job 

What does anyone think of mine?

Martin Erat - Jason Spezza - Dustin Brown
Patrick Hornqvist - Eric Belanger - Mikael Samuelsson
Nick Foligno - Nathan Gerbe - Pascal Dupuis
XXXX - Jiri Novotny - Jordin Tootoo (Enforcer)

Zdeno Chara - Joni Pitkanen
Andrej Meszaros - Tom Priessing
Niklas Hjalmarsson - XXXX

Pascal Leclaire
XXXX


----------



## TBLbrian

Sensational Spezza said:


> Ovechkin is Ovechkin, best player in the NHL, Osgood was a terrific pick, very low salary and since he is on Detroit he will have a ton of wins and his stats will be through the roof like last year
> 
> Your defense looks good offensively, easily good for 200 points
> 
> You may have a shot at winning, great job
> 
> What does anyone think of mine?
> 
> Martin Erat - Jason Spezza - Dustin Brown
> Patrick Hornqvist - Eric Belanger - Mikael Samuelsson
> Nick Foligno - Nathan Gerbe - Pascal Dupuis
> XXXX - Jiri Novotny - Jordin Tootoo (Enforcer)
> 
> Zdeno Chara - Joni Pitkanen
> Andrej Meszaros - Tom Priessing
> Niklas Hjalmarsson - XXXX
> 
> Pascal Leclaire
> XXXX




to be honest your team is going to be boom or bust, but thats what fantasy hockey is all about. a lot of your offence could end up killing it or not being so good. I think your D is your strongest assest, Chara is a given, Pitkanen should have a great year in Carolina. Leclaire worries me, just because he is in Columbus and if we get to the playoffs there is a very good chance he won't be in them. Overall i think your team is good though, good job!

what about mine?

Offense
#40 H.Zetterberg - #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula 
#24 S.Walker- #18 B.Dubinsky - #56 C.Giroux
#16 A.Ladd- #15 T.Ruutu - #25 C.Neil
#57 B.Comeau-__________ - #45 D.Jones 


Defense
#17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
#58 K.Letang - #44 A.Sekera
#2 A.Picard - __________ 

Goalies
#35 M.Turco
#31 P.Rinne
_#1 S.Varlamov_


----------



## TheNudge

*here my line up*

LW C Rw
NiKlas Hagman Chris Drury Stephen Wess


Keith Tkachuk Paul Statsny Nathan Horton



Brett McLean Ryane Malone 


Stephane Veilleux Andy Hilbert Zachery Stortini 





D

Craig Rivet Braydon Coburn


Dan Hamhuis Sami Salo


James Wisniewski 



G

1. Kipper 
2. Andrew Raycroft 




What u think about about my team.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

What do you think about my team... i think its solid, not good, nor bad

Forwards 
A.Kostitsyn- E.Staal- Pominville
Frolov- Morrison- Armstrong
Downie- Cullen- Miettenen
Reasoner- Hamilton


Defensemen 
Eaton- Finger
Lilja- Gilbert


Goaltenders 
Tim Thomas
Jhonas Enroth


----------



## agent2421

ah man Cantwell great back-up goalie, I wanted him for Ottawa. I got my 3rd goalie first and thought Conklin would still be there.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> ah man Cantwell great back-up goalie, I wanted him for Ottawa. I got my 3rd goalie first and thought Conklin would still be there.




haha thanks , i was getting worried with all the goalies going in the past few picks ..


&
i have 2 guys that have alot of interest in the league , one is a mod & the other is a regular poster ..


----------



## agent2421

Bring em in, please! We need to get these slots filled again.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Bring em in, please! We need to get these slots filled again.




ok im waiting on a final word


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys welcome the new owner of the Washington Capitals *HockeyHooligans*


----------



## bloody_hell18

hey guys how's my team?

ROSTER

Offense:

Patrick Elias - Jason Arnott - Bobby Ryan
Jason Blake- Patrick O'Sullivan - Vyacheslav Kozlov
Nigel Dawes - Derek Armstrong - Danius Zubrus
Chris Thorburn - Kyle Turris - Adam Burish (E)


Defense:

Sergei Gonchar - Dennis Wideman
Cameron Barker - Andrew Ference
Denis Grebeshkov - Andy Greene

Goalies

Roberto Luongo
__________


Prospects:

1. Thomas Hickey 

I think I have like 1 Million left to pick my 2nd goalie and my roster is complete. One question though, do we need to have prospects and scratches? I have almost no money left so after the next and final pick I'll make will the cap toward my prospects & scratches count?

Also for the entry draft do we need to sign the players we pick if there not playing next year?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Detroit Redwings*

*Offense*


*Brenden Morrow* - *Scott Gomez* - *Radim Vrbata*
*Johan Franzen *- *Brad Boyes* - *Steve Sullivan*
*Scottie Upshall *- *James Sheppard* - *Kyle Chipchura*
__________ -* Paul Gaustad* - *Jared Boll( E ) *


*Defense*

*Brian Rafalski*- *Brent Burns*
*Paul Mara* - *Marek Zidlicky *
*Matt Lashoff* - __________

*Goalies*

*Martin Broduer*
*Ty Conklin*



*Prospects *


1.*James van Riemsdyk*
2. *Ryan McDonagh*

2 spots to fill but its pretty much my roster


----------



## 7th Player

Mine is pretty much done also

Ilya KOVALCHUK - Patrice BERGERON - Alex TANGUAY
Dustin PENNER - Sam GAGNER - Jaime LANGENBRUNNER
Raffi TORRES - Dustin BOYD - Darren HELM
_________ - Michal HANDZUS - Marc-Antoine POULIOT


Kim JOHNSSON - Robyn REGEHR
Tim GLEASON - Shane O'BRIEN
Nathan PAETSCH - Kurtis FOSTER

Mathieu GARON
Fredrik NORRENA

Reserves:
Prospects:Max PACIORETTY


----------



## Angelo25

Offense:
Daniel Sedin - Henrik Sedin - Corey Perry
Petr Sykora - Pavol Demitra - Steve Bernier
Mason Raymond - Victor Kozlov - Daniel Paille
Fredrik Modin -Tomas Kopecky- __________


Defense
Andrei Markov - Jaroslav Spacek
Ryan Whitney- Daniel Girardi
Ruslan Salei - Brian Pothier

Goalies
Carey Price
__________

BOO-YAH​


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Kill'er that Whitney went down eh .. thats really too bad


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> Kill'er that Whitney went down eh .. thats really too bad




hahaha just watch.. im still going to be top 3 without whitney..


----------



## Angelo25

the thing about my d is that they all have the potential to score.. 1 through 6.. no one in this draft has that potential.. lets see if they follow through


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> the thing about my d is that they all have the potential to score.. *1 through 6.. no one in this draft has that potential.. lets see if they follow through*






*Take a look at my D*


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I would like to take this time to welcome a new GM to this great league .. he will be taking over Edmonton if that is ok with S.Spezza ..

lets welcome *fczfcz74 *

&

lets try to guide him along as best we can


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> *Take a look at my D*




well its true but maybe 1-4... lashoff has potential but i dont think hes going to get it behind chara and wideman.. your top 4 might be able to score more than my top 6 but once rafalski gets injured or zdlicky or even burns then your scoring will suffer as mine can easily recover..


----------



## 7th Player

just stop it you know hands down that nobody wiull give me any competition


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> well its true but maybe 1-4... lashoff has potential but i dont think hes going to get it behind chara and wideman.. your top 4 might be able to score more than my top 6 but once rafalski gets injured or zdlicky or even burns then your scoring will suffer as mine can easily recover..




We will wait and see


----------



## HockeyHooligans

Hey guys new to this league. Just took over the Caps. Definitely need some D help, only have 3 D  Have plenty of forwards to deal so send an offer please. Thanks!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Welcome to the league ..!!


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> I would like to take this time to welcome a new GM to this great league .. he will be taking over Edmonton if that is ok with S.Spezza ..
> 
> lets welcome *fczfcz74 *
> 
> &
> 
> lets try to guide him along as best we can




Yeha that's fine, welcome to the club


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> We will wait and see




haha and you still have to give a roster player with significant value to Ivey.. so you need all the help you can get!    

haha trash talking now! i'll stop


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> *haha and you still have to give a roster player with significant value to Ivey*.. so you need all the help you can get!
> 
> haha trash talking now! i'll stop




that player is not going to be this year 

&

the value is on how far my team goes


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> the thing about my d is that they all have the potential to score.. 1 through 6.. no one in this draft has that potential.. lets see if they follow through




Look at my D

Zdeno Chara
Joni Pitkanen
Andrej Meszaros
Tom Priessing
Niklas Hjalmarsson


----------



## 7th Player

Sensational Spezza said:


> Look at my D
> 
> Zdeno Chara
> Joni Pitkanen
> Andrej Meszaros
> Tom Priessing
> Niklas Hjalmarsson




where art thou forwards??


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> Look at my D
> 
> Zdeno Chara
> Joni Pitkanen
> Andrej Meszaros
> Tom Priessing
> Niklas Hjalmarsson




*Tom Priessing Niklas Hjalmarsson*
again have potential but are not playing a prominent role in the pp thus probably not going to get any points.. watch meszaros break out though.. big things for him this year


----------



## Kitpou*

im in.. ill take edmonton or whoever else is available.


----------



## 7th Player

angelo25 said:


> *Tom Priessing Niklas Hjalmarsson*
> again have potential but are not playing a prominent role in the pp thus probably not going to get any points.. watch meszaros break out though.. big things for him this year




he has to sin a contract first


----------



## Angelo25

*that player is not going to be this year & the value is on how far my team goes* 

wow.. trading away assets that you don't own.. bravo.. 

thats probably the best deal ive seen then..


----------



## Hale The Villain

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> where art thou forwards??




Erat - Spezza - Brown
Hornqvist - Belanger - Samuelsson
Foligno - Gerbe - Dupuis
XXXX - Novotny - Tootoo (Enforcer)


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Kitpou said:


> im in.. ill take edmonton or whoever else is available.




Edmonton is takin , but Carolina & Washington are available


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> *that player is not going to be this year & the value is on how far my team goes*
> 
> wow.. trading away assets that you don't own.. bravo..
> 
> thats probably the best deal ive seen then..




haha that was in the deal when we made it , cant go back


----------



## Angelo25

Offense:
Tomas Fleischmann - Joe Thorton (A) - Jere Lehtinen
Antoine Vermette - Robert Lang - Chris Higgins 
Mike Recchi (A) - Martin Hanzal - Michel Ouellet 
__________ - Dave Bolland - __________


Defense
Niklas Lidstrom (C) - Jonathan Ericsson
Jack Johnson - Derek Morris (A)
Mark Stuart - Dustin Byfuglien

Goalies
Martin Biron
__________

and you guys are so lucky that modo stole mike green from me..


----------



## Hale The Villain

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> he has to sin a contract first




He was playing in the AHL last year and got called up multiple times, he doesn't have to sign a contract, he already did


----------



## 7th Player

Sensational Spezza said:


> Erat - Spezza - Brown
> Hornqvist - Belanger - Samuelsson
> Foligno - Gerbe - Dupuis
> XXXX - Novotny - Tootoo (Enforcer)




Your great D explains ur less great forwards...
Good 1 st line
Becomes a bit grindish after that

again ur D makes ur team!


----------



## fczfcz74

Hi there

I am fczfcz74, and trying to get confident with your league and more than this with my team... Looks not good so far...

Does everyone have a alphabetic list, which players have allready be chosen? That would me make my start a lot easier.


----------



## 7th Player

Sensational Spezza said:


> He was playing in the AHL last year and got called up multiple times, he doesn't have to sign a contract, he already did




mezaros??


----------



## Cal Vandelay

fczfcz74 said:


> Does everyone have a alphabetic list, which players have allready be chosen? That would me make my start a lot easier.




I dont have a " ABC "list but there is a list in the drafting thread ..

you can check the players out there .


----------



## Hale The Villain

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> Your great D explains ur less great forwards...
> Good 1 st line
> Becomes a bit grindish after that
> 
> again ur D makes ur team!




I am expecting at least 30 points from Hornqvist considering how good he was in Sweden the past two years, Belanger had 32 points in 41 games at the start of the seaosn, but struggled in the 2nd half, if he could be more consistent I could have a 70 point player in my hands, the Minny coach even said Belanger could eb an 80 point player if he was more consistent, Samuelsson is good for 30 points, it helps that he is on Detroit, Foligno will be a top 6 forward in Ottawa this year possibly playing with Heatley/Alfredsson and Spezza, and the remainder he will play with Fisher and Vermette/Alfie/Heatley. Good for 30 points. Dupuis had 12 points in 14 games in Pittsburgh, he leeches off Crosby like crazy, good for 40 points IMO. Gerbe was a gamble, he could possibly play in Buafflo this season if not he will play the next, THN thinks he will play the whole season and get 40 points. Novotny is good for 20-30 points, Tootoo is my grinder, he can also get over 15-20 points while getting 100+ PIM

Like one guy said, my team is boom or bust, if I boom I win or get close to winning  But if I bust I will be near the bottom, and I will be sad


----------



## Hale The Villain

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> mezaros??




No Hjalmarsson


----------



## 7th Player

Sensational Spezza said:


> No Hjalmarsson




i was talking about mezaros..but it was a joke lol


----------



## 7th Player

cantwell7 said:


> I dont have a " ABC "list but there is a list in the drafting thread ..
> 
> you can check the players out there .




HERE IS A LIST SORTED OUT BY 1st NAME

Aaron Voros 
Adam Burish
Adrian Aucoin
Al Montoya 
Ales Hemsky
Ales Kotalik
Alex Edler 
Alex Goligoski 
Alex Picard 
Alex Radulov 
Alex Tanguay* 
Alexander burrows
Alexander Frolov 
Alexander Ovechkin 
Alexander Semin
Alexander Steen 
Alexei Cherepanov
Alexei Kovalev
Alexei Ponikarovsky
Anders Eriksson 
Andew Cogliano 
Andreas Lilja 
Andrei Kostitsyn
Andrei Markov
Andrej Mezaros 
Andrej Sekera 
Andrew Brunette 
Andrew Ference
Andrew Hutchinson
Andrew Ladd
Andrew Raycroft
Andy Greene 
Andy Hilbert
Andy McDonald
Angelo Esposito 
Antoine Vermette 
Anton Stralman
Anton Volchenkov 
Antti Miettinen 
Antti Pihlstrom
Anze Kopitar 
Arron Asham
Barrett Jackman
Ben Maxwell
Benoit Pouliot
Blake Comeau
Blake Wheeler
Bob Sanguinetti 
Bobby Holik 
Bobby Ryan 
Brad Boyes
Brad Marchand 
Brad Richards
Brad Stuart
Brandon Dubinsky 
Brandon Sutter 
Braydon Coburn 
Brendan Morrison 
Brendan Morrow
Brent Burns 
Brent Seabrook
Brett Clark
Brett Lebda
Brett McLean 
Brian Boyle
Brian Campbell
Brian Elliott 
Brian Gionta 
Brian Lee 
Brian Pothier
Brian Rafalski 
Brian Rolston 
Brian Smolinski
Brooks Laich
Brooks Orpik 
Bryan Little 
Bryan McCabe*
Byran Allen 
Cam Ward 
Cameron Barker
Carey Price 
Chad Larose*
Chris Campoli
Chris Clark 
Chris Drury
Chris Kelly
Chris Kunitz 
Chris Mason
Chris Neil
Chris Osgood 
Chris Phillips 
Chris Pronger 
Chris Thorburn
Christian Ehrhoff
Christobal Huet 
Christoph Schubert 
Christopher Higgins 
Chuck Kobasew
Clarke MacArthur 
Claude Giroux
Cody Fransen
Cody Mcleod 
Colby Armstrong
Corey Perry 
Cory Sarich
Cory Schneider 
Cory Stillman 
Craig Conroy* 
Craig Rivet 
Curtis Glencross
Dan Boyle
Dan Cleary
Dan Ellis 
Dan Fritsche 
Dan Hamhuis 
Daniel Alfredsson 
Daniel Briere
Daniel Carcillo 
Daniel Girardi 
Daniel Paille 
Daniel Sedin
Daniel Winnik
Danius Zubrus 
Dany Heatley* 
Darcy Tucker 
Darren Helm
David Backes 
David Bolland
David Booth 
David Clarkson 
David Jones
David Krejci
David Legwand
David Perron 
Daymond Langkow 
Denis Grebeshkov 
Dennis Seidenberg*
Dennis Wideman
Derek Armstrong
Derek Morris 
Derek Roy 
Derick Brassard
Devin Setoguchi 
Dion Phaneuf 
Doug Weight 
Drayson Bowman 
Drew Stafford
Duncan Keith
Dustin Boyd*
Dustin Brown
Dustin Byfuglien 
Dustin Penner 
Ed Jovanovski 
Enver Lisin 
Eric Belanger
Eric Brewer
Eric Fehr 
Eric Perrin 
Eric Staal* 
Erik Christensen 
Erik Cole
Erik Ersberg
Erik Johnson
Evgeni Malkin 
Evgeni Nabokov 
Fabian Brunnstrom 
Fedor Tyutin
Fernando Pisani
Filip Kuba 
Francois Beauchemin 
Frederick Norrena 
Fredrik Modin
Gary Roberts
George Laraque 
George Parros 
Gilbert Brule* 
Glen Metropolit
Gregory Campbell
Guilaume Latendress 
Hal Gill
Henrik Lundqvist 
Henrik Sedin 
Henrik Tallinder 
Henrik Zetterberg 
Ian Laperriere
Ilya Bryzgalov 
Ilya Kovalchuk 
Ivan Vishnevskiy
J.P Dumont 
J.S Giguere 
Jack Johnson 
Jack Skille
Jakub Kindl
Jakub Voracek 
Jamal Mayers
James Neal
James Sheppard 
James van Riemsdyk
James Wisniewski
Jamie Langenbrunner 
Janne Pesonen
Jannik Hansen
Jared Boll 
Jarett Stoll 
Jarome Iginla 
Jaroslav Halak
Jaroslav Spacek 
Jarrko Ruutu
Jason Arnott 
Jason Blake 
Jason Pominville 
Jason Spezza 
Jason Williams
Jay Bouwmeester 
Jay McClement 
Jeff Carter
Jeff Finger 
Jeff Halpern 
Jeff Petry
Jeff Schultz 
Jeff Tambellini 
Jeffrey Hamilton*
Jere Lehtinen 
Jeremy Roenick* 
Jhonas Enroth
Jimmy Howard 
Jiri Hudler 
Jiri Novotny
Jiri Tlusty 
Jochen Hecht 
Joe Pavelski 
Joe Sakic
Joe Thornton 
Joel Perrault 
Joffrey Lupul 
Johan Franzen 
John Madden
John-Michael Liles 
Johnny Oduya 
Jonathan Bernier 
Jonathan Ericsson 
Jonathon Cheechoo 
Jonathon Toews 
Joni Pitkanen 
Jordan Leopold 
Jordan Staal
Jordin Tootoo
Jose Theodore 
Joseph Corvo 
Josh Gorges
Josh Harding 
Jussi Jokinen
Justin Williams
Kamil Kreps
Kari Lehtonen 
Karl Alzner 
Karri Ramo 
Keith Ballard
Keith Yandle
Kent Huskins
Kevin Bieska 
Kevin Porter 
Kevin Shattenkirk 
Kieth Tkachuk
Kim Johnsson
Kimmo Timonen
Kris Russell
Kristian Huselius
Kristopher Letang 
Kurtis Foster
Kyle Brodziak
Kyle Calder 
Kyle Chipchura 
Kyle Okposo 
Kyle Turris 
Kyle Wellwood
Ladislav Smid 
Lars Eller
Lee Stempniak
Leland Irving
Logan Couture 
Logan MacMillan 
Loui Eriksson 
Lubomir Visnovsky 
Lukas Krajieck
Manny Malhotra
Marc Savard
Marc Staal 
Marc-Andre Bergeron
Marc-Andre Fleury 
Marc-Antoine Pouliot
Marc-Edouard Vlasic
Marcel Goc 
Marco Sturm 
Marek Svatos 
Marek Zidlicky 
Marian Gaborik 
Marian Hossa 
Mark Eaton 
Mark Recchi
Mark Streit 
Mark Stuart
Markus Naslund 
Martin Biron 
Martin Brodeur 
Martin Erat
Martin Gerber
Martin Hanzal 
Martin Havlat 
Martin St.Louis
Marty Reasoner
Marty Turco
Mason Raymond
Matheiu Schneider
Mathieu Garon 
Mats Sundin
Matt Cooke 
Matt Cullen
Matt Greene
Matt Lashoff
Matt Niskanen
Matt Pettinger
Matt Stajan 
Mattais Ohlund 
Matthew Carle
Matthew Lombardi 
Max Pacioretty
Maxim Afinogenov 
Maxim Lapierre
Maxime Talbot
Michael Cammalleri 
Michael Frolik
Michael Grabner
Michael Nylander 
Michael Peca* 
Michal Handzus 
Micheal Rozsival 
Micheal Ryder 
Michele Ouellet 
Miikka Kiprusoff 
Mikael Backlund
Mikael Samuelsson 
Mike Comrie 
Mike Fisher 
Mike Green 
Mike Grier
Mike Knuble 
Mike Komisarek 
Mike Modano 
Mike Ribeiro
Mike Richards
Mike Smith
Mike York
Mikhail Grabovski 
Mikko Koivu 
Milan Hejduk 
Milan Lucic
Milan Michalek 
Miroslav Satan 
Nathan Gerbe
Nathan Horton
Nathan Paetsch
Nick Foligno
Nick Schultz 
Nicklas Backstrom 
Nicklas Bergfors 
Nigel Dawes 
Nik Antropov 
Niklas Backstrom
Niklas Hagman 
Niklas Hjalmarsson 
Niklas Kronwall 
Niklas Lidstrom
Nikolai Kulemin 
Nikolai Zherdev 
Olaf Kolzig 
Olie Jokinen 
Ondrej Pavelec 
Oscar Moller
Pascal Dupuis
Pascal Leclaire 
Patric Hornqvist
Patrice Bergeron 
Patrick Berglund
Patrick Eaves 
Patrick Elias 
Patrick Kane 
Patrick Marleau 
Patrick O'Sullivan 
Patrick Sharp 
Paul Gaustad 
Paul Kariya 
Paul Mara
Paul Martin 
Paul Ranger
Paul Stastny 
Pavel Datsyuk* 
Pavel Kubina 
Pavol Demitra 
Pekka Rinne 
Per Ledin
Peter Budaj 
Peter Forsberg
Peter Harrold 
Peter Mueller
Peter Regin 
Peter Schaefer
Petr Prucha 
Petr Sykora
Petri Kontiola
Petteri Nokelainen
Phil Kessel
Phillipe Boucher
Pierre-Marc Bouchard 
R.J. Umberger 
Radim Vrbata
RAFFI TORRES 
Raitis Ivanans
Randy Jones 
Ray Whitney 
Rene Bourque
Richard Park
Rick DiPietro 
Rick Nash 
Riley Cote 
Riley Nash
Rob Blake 
Rob Brind'Amour 
Rob Niedermayer
Rob Schremp
Robert Lang 
Robert Nilsson
Roberto Luongo 
Robyn Regehr 
Roman Hamrlik 
Ron Hainsey
Rostislav Klesla
Rostislav Olesz 
Ruslan Fedotenko* 
Ruslan Salei
Ryan Callahan 
Ryan Carter
Ryan Clowe 
Ryan Getzlaf* 
Ryan Johnson
Ryan Jones
Ryan Kesler 
Ryan Malone 
Ryan McDonagh
Ryan Miller 
Ryan O' Byrne
Ryan Parent
Ryan Shannon
Ryan Smyth 
Ryan Suter
Ryan Whitney 
Saku Koivu
Sam Gagner
Sami Lepisto
Sami Salo 
Samuel Pahlsson
Scott Gomez 
Scott Hartnell
Scott Niedermayer
Scott Walker
Scottie Upshall 
sean avery 
Sean Bergenheim*
Sergei Fedorov
Sergei Kostitsyn 
Sergei Samsonov
Sergei Zubov
Sergi Gonchar
Shane Doan* 
Shane O'Brien 
Shaon Morrison
Shawn Horcroff
Shawn Matthias 
Shea Weber 
Sheldon Souray 
Sidney Crosby 
Simeon Varlamov 
Simone Gagne 
Stephane Robidas
Stephane Veilleux 
Stephen Weiss
Steve Bernier
Steve Downie
Steve Eminger 
Steve Mason
Steve Montador
Steve Ott
Steve Sullivan
Steven Reinprecht 
T.J Hensick 
Taylor Chorney
Taylor Pyatt
Teddy Purcell
Teemu Selanne
Thomas Hickey
Thomas Vanek
Tim Connolly 
Tim Gleason
Tim Thomas*
TJ Oshie
Tobias Enstrom 
Tobias Stephan
Todd Bertuzzi 
Todd White*
Tom Gilbert 
Tom Poti
Tom Preissing
Tomas Fleischmann 
Tomas Holmstrom
Tomas Kaberle 
Tomas Kopecky 
Tomas Plekanec 
Tomas Vokoun
Toni Lydman 
Torrey Mitchell
Travis Zajac 
Trent Hunter 
Trevor Daley 
Trevor Lewis
Troy Brouwer
Tuomo Ruutu 
Tuukka Rask
Ty Conklin 
Ty Wishart
Tyler Arnason 
Tyler Kennedy
Vaclav Prospal 
Valtteri Filppula 
Vernon Fiddler*
Vesa Toskala
Victor Kozlov
Ville Koistinen 
Ville Leino
Vincent Lecavalier
Vyacheslav Kozlov
Wade Belak
Wade Redden 
Wayne Simmonds
Willie Mitchell
Wojtek Wolski 
Zach Hamill
Zach Parise 
Zachery Stortini
Zbynek Michalek 
Zdeno Chara


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Well done !!! 

how did u do that ? lol 

that fast


----------



## 7th Player

cantwell7 said:


> Well done !!!
> 
> how did u do that ? lol
> 
> that fast




took all the players from the draft thread, put them in Excel, sorted them alphabetically and boom

i saved the file so i could add players as they get drafted


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Well done , lol


----------



## Dr Pepper

Now do it by height!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

ill start .. 

# 1 - Zdeno Chara


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> ill start ..
> 
> # 1 - Zdeno Chara




#1 - Nathan Gerbe


----------



## Hale The Villain

lol I have both Gerbe and Chara


----------



## Makeshift We Are

edmonton 
very frequently alot of the full day...
central time it is 6:40 here


----------



## hockeyfan666666

I'm looking to trade for 1 or 2 defensemen i am in control of Boston please PM me any offers thx


----------



## Cal Vandelay

> 13Saltej said:
> 
> 
> 
> edmonton
> very frequently alot of the full day...
> central time it is 6:40 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am i missing something ?
Click to expand...


----------



## agent2421

angelo25 said:


> Offense:
> Daniel Sedin - Henrik Sedin - Corey Perry
> Petr Sykora - Pavol Demitra - Steve Bernier
> Mason Raymond - Victor Kozlov - Daniel Paille
> Fredrik Modin -Tomas Kopecky- __________
> 
> 
> Defense
> Andrei Markov - Jaroslav Spacek
> *Ryan Whitney*- Daniel Girardi
> Ruslan Salei - *Brian Pothier*
> 
> Goalies
> Carey Price
> __________
> 
> BOO-YAH​




Hey overall I like this team but you got 2 players suffering from injuries. I checked Brian Pothier a little while ago in the Washington forum and they say that he probably won't play all of next year, and we know about Whitney already. 

Also welcome to everyone who has joined and nice list  I would have never thought of that...


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys we have 2 new joiners.


*Kitpou*
*13Saltej*

This is in order of who posted here first, what teams will you like

Carolina
Atlanta

So you 2 have to decide which team you get and the team slots are full.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys we have 3 new joiners.
> 
> 
> *fczfcz74*
> *Kitpou*
> *13Saltej*
> 
> This is in order of who posted here first, what teams will you like. *Fczfcz74 hasn't *listed a team yet...




Fczfcz74 posted that he would take edmonton


----------



## hockeyfan666666

I have a question about resigning players if it says on the roster they have 1 year remaining that means they will become UFA or RFA after the 08-09 season right?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

hockeyfan666666 said:


> I have a question about resigning players if it says on the roster they have 1 year remaining that means they will become UFA or RFA after the 08-09 season right?




yes sir..


----------



## agent2421

Oh okay thanks I didn't see that because I was looking for his post and it didn't say it. Okay for the other 2 Kitpou has a choice for his team first.


----------



## agent2421

Also guys I think it's time I'll have to fire SonicY. He was great while he was on and very consistent but he hasn't been on since August 4th so I'll have to fire him.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Also guys I think it's time I'll have to fire SonicY. He was great while he was on and very consistent but he hasn't been on since August 4th so I'll have to fire him.




yah .

iagree


----------



## hockeyfan666666

cantwell7 said:


> yah .
> 
> iagree






i second the notion (who did he control?)


----------



## Cal Vandelay

hockeyfan666666 said:


> i second the notion (who did he control?)




Atlanta


----------



## Ivey71

ROSTER

Offense:

*Scott Hartnell* - *Bryan Little* - *Shane Doan ( C )*
*Jack Skille* - *David Krejci *- *Marek Svatos*
*Fabian Brunnstrom* - *Veron Viddler* - *Chuck Kobesew*
*Jeff Tambellini* - *Dan Fritsche* - *Bryan Smolinski*


Defense
__________ - *Brian Campbell*
__________ - _________________
__________ - __________

Goalies

*Cam Ward*
*Steve Mason*

Prospects :
1. Kevin Shattenkirk
2.Wayne Simmonds
3.Brad Marchand


Defence is horrible & i know that .. it will be adressed in the prospect draft & through the Free Agent period ...

But Overall we are going with a young team , who is building for the future


----------



## agent2421

Kitpou will be taking over* Atlanta*

13Saltej will be taking over *Carolina*


Where have you guys been the last 3-4 weeks?  

We've been waiting so long for just one person to join, today might not have been the fastest day in the draft but we sure got a lot accomplished.

All teams are taken now!


----------



## hockeyfan666666

yay hopefully the draft will move much quicker now 
thx for joining guys


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Hey overall I like this team but you got 2 players suffering from injuries. I checked Brian Pothier a little while ago in the Washington forum and they say that he probably won't play all of next year, and we know about Whitney already.






ouuu.... that sucks


----------



## Angelo25

damm you pothier and whitney'
there goes my cockyness.. my forwards will carry me..


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> ouuu.... that sucks




hah you just had to rub that in... lol


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> damm you pothier and whitney'
> there goes my cockyness.. my forwards will carry me..




haha looks like its your D going down not mine 



> hah you just had to rub that in... lol





......all in good fun my friend


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> haha looks like its your D going down not mine
> 
> 
> ......all in good fun my friend




ive tasted my own medicine and it is bitter..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> ive tasted my own medicine and it is bitter..




hahah


----------



## agent2421

lol I think we have our first new Rivalry.

*
New York Rangers* Vs *Detroit Red Wings*

I can only imagine how tense the week you 2 play will be


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> lol I think we have our first new Rivalry.
> 
> *
> New York Rangers* Vs *Detroit Red Wings*
> 
> I can only imagine how tense the week you 2 play will be




*I cant WAIT bring on the* *RANGERS *

haha


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> *I cant WAIT bring on the* *RANGERS *
> 
> haha




its going to be nyr and pittsburgh.  HAAHHAA


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> its going to be nyr and pittsburgh.  HAAHHAA





Thats boring.. haha


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> Thats boring.. haha




hahaha you know i just jinxed myself there... i dont care if i tank cuz then i get hedman


----------



## Cal Vandelay

By the look of it Dallas is goina have the first pick .. they only have 1 D ATM


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus's awe-inspiring roster of greatness:

Rolston (5.062)-J. Staal (2.200)-Clark (2.633)
Ryder (4.000)-Kessel (2.200)-Hunter (2.000)
Lisin (0.850)-Stoll (3.000)-Setoguchi (1.247)
Ivanans (0.600)-Reinprecht (2.000)-_____

Bieksa (3.750)-Green (5.250)
Boucher (2.500)-Smid (0.886)
Greene (1.150)-_____

DiPietro(4.500)
Stephan (0.485)

Cap Hit: 44,313,000
Cap Left: 12,387,000

Ok, not that great, but we'll see what the season brings, I guess!


----------



## TBLbrian

i never got an updated response to mine...i got skipped over haha

what do you all think?

Offense
#40 H.Zetterberg - #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula
#24 S.Walker- #18 B.Dubinsky - #56 C.Giroux
#16 A.Ladd- #15 T.Ruutu - #25 C.Neil
#57 B.Comeau-__________ - #45 D.Jones


Defense
#17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
#58 K.Letang - #44 A.Sekera
#2 A.Picard - __________

Goalies
#35 M.Turco
#31 P.Rinne
_#1 S.Varlamov_


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I like your goaltending depth , forwards are above average & your defence are alright... you will NEED production out of Letang , Ranger Sekera ..thats where i think the pressure is


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Detroit Redwings*

*Offense*


*Brenden Morrow* - *Scott Gomez* - *Radim Vrbata*
*Johan Franzen *- *Brad Boyes* - *Steve Sullivan*
*Scottie Upshall *- *James Sheppard* - *Kyle Chipchura*
__________ -* Paul Gaustad* - *Jared Boll( E ) *


*Defense*

*Brian Rafalski*- *Brent Burns*
*Paul Mara* - *Marek Zidlicky *
*Matt Lashoff* - __________

*Goalies*

*Martin Broduer*
*Ty Conklin*



*Prospects *


1.*James van Riemsdyk*
2. *Ryan McDonagh*


Throwin mine out there again , hopin for some responses


----------



## TBLbrian

i like your team a lot. Your goalies are solid and so is the Defence.

i worry about consistency with your forwards. I know that Vrbata has a great chance in Tampa, but he will be challeged by Jussi Jokinen and Oullet for that 2nd line spot


----------



## Ivey71

I would just like to state the Fedro is out of his mind ..

He sent me about 5 pm's wanting to trade ..


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys can we have a discussion about the playoffs. I was talking to Sensational Spezza and we're unsure on how to do this. Anyone want to give some ideas. Say in real life Detroit & Pittsburgh make it the finals.

Now what if Minnesota & Montreal somehow make it to the finals for our pool, they both don't have any players from Detroit or Pittsburgh so how do we determine a winner?

I was thinking about moving the schedule a bit back, and having our playoffs in the actual season but not sure.

Ivey were the trades bad or unfair? I got alot of PM's from him as well...

Any thoughts or ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheNudge

I m here.

Fedro91 is here..


----------



## TBLbrian

thats a tough one.

we could go by the higher seed...?


if we end before the playoffs, we will have nothing to do until then.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys can we have a discussion about the playoffs. I was talking to Sensational Spezza and we're unsure on how to do this. Anyone want to give some ideas. Say in real life Detroit & Pittsburgh make it the finals.
> 
> Now what if Minnesota & Montreal somehow make it to the finals for our pool, they both don't have any players from Detroit or Pittsburgh so how do we determine a winner?
> *
> I was thinking about moving the schedule a bit back, and having our playoffs in the actual season but not sure.*
> 
> Ivey were the trades bad or unfair? I got alot of PM's from him as well...
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas will be greatly appreciated.





Good Idea !!

I like that

And i also got many pm's from him , he wanted almost everyone on my team


----------



## Cal Vandelay

fedro91 said:


> I m here.
> 
> Fedro91 is here..




Horray he found his way


----------



## agent2421

yea he named 6 players from my team... 

I want to say this now before it gets out of hand like Jeffrey did.... any new trades and the managers have a chance to veto that trade... just to be on the safe side, we know what happened to Carolina so....


----------



## TBLbrian

same here...


----------



## Makeshift We Are

so cantwell.... want pronger?


----------



## Hale The Villain

13Saltej said:


> so cantwell.... want pronger?




I'll take him off your hands


----------



## Makeshift We Are

whats your offer?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

13Saltej said:


> so cantwell.... want pronger?




do i ever


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Go on the Chat


----------



## Makeshift We Are

for the right package he is yours make me some offers


----------



## Cal Vandelay

13Saltej said:


> for the right package he is yours make me some offers




chat time .. lol


----------



## Makeshift We Are

cantwell7 said:


> Go on the Chat




link? im a noob lol


----------



## Ivey71

haha jeff , repeat


----------



## Cal Vandelay

13Saltej said:


> link? im a noob lol




http://www.hockeysfuture.com/pjirc/chat.php


----------



## agent2421

yea Im seriously thinking it's Jeffrey again.....

I gave him a Pm and told him I'm more strict about trading now, I have the power to veto a trade and have the power to tell him to stop. I won't let it go like last time, and I think that's best for this draft.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

cantwell7 said:


> http://www.hockeysfuture.com/pjirc/chat.php




PM me i cant seem to download the plug-in


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Nvm .. i cant be bothered tryin to negotiote via pm's


----------



## Makeshift We Are

cantwell7 said:


> Nvm .. i cant be bothered tryin to negotiote via pm's




fine lol sorry


----------



## Makeshift We Are

link to rosters please?


----------



## agent2421

http://hfboards.com/showthread.php?t=537926

It's the official stats pool, that has all the updated rosters.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

its in the fourm .. agent2421 pool stats or the roster thread


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> http://hfboards.com/showthread.php?t=537926
> 
> It's the official stats pool, that has all the updated rosters.




beat me too it .. with a better post , damn


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Trade!!!

To Anaheim: Chris Pronger

To Carolina: Hjalmarsson, Foligno, And A First


----------



## Hale The Villain

I have a trade to announce

me and 13saltej have worked out a deal for Pronger

To CAR: Nick Foligno, Niklas Hjalmarsson, 1st Round Draft Pick

To ANA: Chris Pronger

We would like to welcome Pronger back to Anaheim!! 

And here is my defense, be afraid!! 

Zdeno Chara - Chris Pronger
Joni Pitkanen - Andrej Meszaros
Tom Priessing - XXXX

EDIT: It has already posted, oh well


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Damn .. i also hadda deal on the table for him ..


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Also on the block for carolina:

R.Park
R.Smyth
B.Orpik


wanted: decent goalie, decent D-man. pm me


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> Damn .. i also hadda deal on the table for him ..




Sorry dude, I think that is the second time I have done this to you


----------



## agent2421

> To CAR: Nick Foligno, Niklas Hjalmarsson, 1st Round Draft Pick
> 
> To ANA: Chris Pronger




Aha wow what a trade. IMO both teams win this one. Carolina is a rebuilding team and Foligno is a great pick-up for that rebuilding process. Niklas Hjalmarsson could become a good OD, at this point the potential he has may come out or totally fade away like it happens to so many players but I think he'll be good. The entry draft pick is okay but nothing special.

Anaheim get's this good because they want to be a contender and there D is looking really good.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

lol sorry cantwell


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> Sorry dude, I think that is the second time I have done this to you




Yah it is ..

haha


----------



## agent2421

I'm looking at Anaheims roster right now and I think maybe he could have gotten a player like A.Meszaros or M. Erat for this trade. Although the value would have been up more if he had waited for the playoffs as teams would be crazy for him.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

13Saltej said:


> lol sorry cantwell




nothin to be sorry about , i was hoping i could have gotten my offer in before u accepted that one ..


----------



## Makeshift We Are

true but we are rebuilding foligno is great!


----------



## Makeshift We Are

sorry look at my roster and talk to me i like wheelin and dealin


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Angelo Make Your Pick!


----------



## Makeshift We Are

well goodnight guys cya tomorrow


----------



## Hale The Villain

LOL I make the real Anaheim defense look like ****

Zdeno Chara - Chris Pronger
Joni Pitkanen - Andrej Meszaros
Tom Priessing


If anyone wants Priessing I could trade him for another defenseman with a low salry, since I am getting close to the cap


----------



## Angelo25

thats bs bro.. i gave you a better deal.. involving whitney.. shady


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I had Zidlicky and more in mine ..  oh well


----------



## Angelo25

i mean granted whitney is injured but if your team sucks already and someone offers you a premier young defenseman on a good team for an aging veteran... i dont care what add ons you give.. u take the deal.. sounds fishy man


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I wouldnt say its fishy , i just say it was a GM that made a quick decsion .. thats all


----------



## agent2421

The only thing I think why its not fishy is because the guy has over 300 posts. I think this is just one of those trades... it worked out for both of them but yea...

Plus Sensational Spezza would never be fishy, he's been great since the start so I don't mind this deal at all.


----------



## Angelo25

Nick Foligno, Niklas Hjalmarsson, 1st Round Draft Pick for pronger.. are you serious.. i think im just overreacting cuz im still ticked off about being that close to getting mike green and losing him and then clearly i gave a better offer but sall good.. u win some and u lose some..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

there will be others ..


----------



## Ivey71

Geeeeeeeeeezus , go out for some food , and i miss out on the Chris Pronger Sweepstakes ..haha


----------



## Dr Pepper

angelo25 said:


> Nick Foligno, Niklas Hjalmarsson, 1st Round Draft Pick for pronger.. are you serious.. i think im just overreacting cuz im still ticked off about being that close to getting mike green and losing him and then clearly i gave a better offer but sall good.. u win some and u lose some..




Still want Green? 

Perhaps we can do business.

Or perhaps not, he's by no means on the block, just saying I'll listen to offers!


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> Nick Foligno, Niklas Hjalmarsson, 1st Round Draft Pick for pronger.. are you serious.. i think im just overreacting cuz im still ticked off about being that close to getting mike green and losing him and then clearly i gave a better offer but sall good.. u win some and u lose some..




Dude what is wrong with the deal? You offered him Whitney, I gave him a 30 point rookie, who will be a top 6 this year and a player who will most certainly play this year and get close to 20 points, as well as a 1st round pick in the draft

What did you offer again? An injured young defenseman?


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> Dude what is wrong with the deal? You offered him Whitney, I gave him a 30 point rookie, who will be a top 6 this year and a player who will most certainly play this year and get close to 20 points, as well as a 1st round pick in the draft
> 
> What did you offer again? An injured young defenseman?




hahaha well he wanted youth.. and in any keeper league.. if someone wants to give you a young player who plays in front of a good team regardless if he's injured or not you take it especially when you know your going to tank and rebuild.. honestly.. offer three of the players you traded to him to any gm in this draft and ill offer my injured ryan whitney and we'll see how many gms take my offer over yours.. just because you give quantity doesnt mean it merrits quality.. and im not trying to knock you down.. that wasnt my intention.. i just found it odd only because he only listened to your offer and didnt even offer an counter offer to cantwell and i.. but i really dont wan't to argue with you because its not you that im pissed at.. k


----------



## hockeyfan666666

ya isnt whitney out for some of next season he aint too good either


we are talking about pronger here after all

oh and i'm still willing to trade for a defensemen or two (i am boston)


----------



## TBLbrian

tampa is looking to move up this round. i have 2 picks this round and would be willing to drop to the bottom of the next round, pm me with any offers its a great deal i just have a player in mind ireally want.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

any goalies on the market?


----------



## Ivey71

Fedro .. if you want to work out a deal , pm me NOW


----------



## Makeshift We Are

HEY guys i need D men um please pm me


----------



## Makeshift We Are

who is montreal? i want garon and gagner


----------



## TheNudge

*hey i m here*

Where s Ivey. WANT TO TRADE. pROPOSE ME SOMETHING DUDE


----------



## Ivey71

fedro91 said:


> Where s Ivey. WANT TO TRADE. pROPOSE ME SOMETHING DUDE




hf chat bud .. im waitin


----------



## TheNudge

R U There Ivey


----------



## Makeshift We Are

i just need gagner and an okay d man


----------



## Ivey71

fedro91 said:


> R U There Ivey





yah bud im there for the past 20 mins


----------



## TheNudge

*hey;*

I m interested in;

Shane Doan 
Marek Svatos
Fabian Brunnstrom
Chuck Kobesew
\

Brian Campbell

Goalies

Cam Ward

Propose me something dude


----------



## 7th Player

fedro91 said:


> I m interested in;
> 
> Shane Doan
> Marek Svatos
> Fabian Brunnstrom
> Chuck Kobesew
> \
> 
> Brian Campbell
> 
> Goalies
> 
> Cam Ward
> 
> Propose me something dude




HE wants u to go there 
http://hockeysfuture.com/pjirc/chat.php


----------



## TheNudge

Where s Ivey. Propose me someting if u want


----------



## Makeshift We Are

fedro91 said:


> Where s Ivey. Propose me someting if u want




HE WANTS YOU TO GO TO THE LINK TO THE CHAT ROOM!!!!! WOW!


----------



## TheNudge

I know but i m not a member in that link


----------



## Cal Vandelay

What is this all about ??

haha


----------



## Makeshift We Are

has brodziak, pisani, stortini any of them been drafted?


----------



## Hale The Villain

13Saltej said:


> has brodziak, pisani, stortini any of them been drafted?




I am pretty sure Pisani hasn't been dtafted, but I know that the other two are

And if you ever want to see if a player has been taken, go to the "seach this thread" button in the upper right hand corner of the draft thread

All you have to do is type in the player's name and if he has been taken you will get search results, make sure to check the results though in case it made a mistake


----------



## Makeshift We Are

whats with the entry draft? like does that mean like tavares and hedman?


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Sensational Spezza said:


> I am pretty sure Pisani hasn't been dtafted, but I know that the other two are
> 
> And if you ever want to see if a player has been taken, go to the "seach this thread" button in the upper right hand corner of the draft thread
> 
> All you have to do is type in the player's name and if he has been taken you will get search results, make sure to check the results though in case it made a mistake




thanks alot!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

13Saltej said:


> whats with the entry draft? like does that mean like tavares and hedman?




yes but they would be next year ..

this year .. its Stamkos nd CO.


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> hahaha well he wanted youth.. and in any keeper league.. if someone wants to give you a young player who plays in front of a good team regardless if he's injured or not you take it especially when you know your going to tank and rebuild.. honestly.. offer three of the players you traded to him to any gm in this draft and ill offer my injured ryan whitney and we'll see how many gms take my offer over yours.. just because you give quantity doesnt mean it merrits quality.. and im not trying to knock you down.. that wasnt my intention.. i just found it odd only because he only listened to your offer and didnt even offer an counter offer to cantwell and i.. but i really dont wan't to argue with you because its not you that im pissed at.. k




He only countered my offer because he is my bud


----------



## Makeshift We Are

cantwell7 said:


> yes but they would be next year ..
> 
> this year .. its Stamkos nd CO.




oh wow so like say i drafted doughty right?

well if he doesnt make the NHL team what point get added to my total? his junior points?


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Sensational Spezza said:


> He only countered my offer because he is my bud




he has sand in his bagina!! lmao


----------



## Cal Vandelay

13Saltej said:


> oh wow so like say i drafted doughty right?
> 
> well if he doesnt make the NHL team what point get added to my total? his junior points?




only NHL .. junoir points dont count


----------



## Makeshift We Are

ok lmao thanks alot!

im gonna have breakfast now ttyl


----------



## TBLbrian

we have a "farm system" which is where the prospects and players who arent playing the NHL go. only the 2 most expensive go against your cap hit.

its all explained on the rules on the Draft page.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

what team is fedro?


----------



## Hale The Villain

I see agent has posted our trade yet, so I will

To OTT: Tom Priessing

To ANA: Ville Koistinen, 2nd Round Draft Pick

Anaheim does this because we save around 2 million in salary, and after getting Pronger, we needed to shave some salary, and we are low on draft picks after trading our 1st so yeah

EDIT: Nevermind it has been posted in the draft thread


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I would just like to state that the Detroit Redwings are NOT interested in moving anyone of there core players .. just letting you all know so you dont waste your time asking for a deal *cough fedro cough *


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> I would just like to state that the Detroit Redwings are NOT interested in moving anyone of there core players .. just letting you all know so you dont waste your time asking for a deal *cough fedro cough *




Hye Cantwell, would you be interested in trading Gaustad straight up for Chara? Oh wait you can't trade any of your players


----------



## Makeshift We Are

st.louis trades: Salo, Veilleux and 21 st round pick (566)

for

carolina trades: Smyth, Carolinas 21 round pick (620) , 2.5 million dollars and carolinas 37th entry draft pick

this is my last trade for a while lmao


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Wanted:

Draft Picks And Lots Of Them! High Low I Dont Know I Need Picks Pm Me If You Have Spares!


----------



## agent2421

hey if any of the managers got Downie Did It's list please post his picks because I'm not sure if I had it at one point or not. I don't think I deleted it but just in case.

Also we've gotten quite a few trades yesterday, so check em out.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

i want to message the Fczfcz74 guy from edmonton.. but cant find where to message him.


----------



## agent2421

go back a few pages to where he posted, or try the members list.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

i have a question do we have to have a positional team (lines must have 1 LW 1 C 1RW) or just forwards, defense and goaltenders? please answer as this will affect my decisions


on another note i would be willing to trade B. Morisson for a defensemen (and maybe picks)


----------



## agent2421

nope just forwards, defense and goaltender. You have to be able to fill your line's though so 12 Forwards, 6 D, 2 G, and then prospects/scratches for each.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

thx a lot that helps


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> Hye Cantwell, would you be interested in trading Gaustad straight up for Chara? Oh wait you can't trade any of your players




No ! ..ahah its crap trades like gm's have been offering


----------



## hockeyfan666666

i agree with you some guy offered me Ryan Smyth for Pominville and Frolov all the trades i have gotten offered aren't good


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Sakic Signs With Colorado!!! Thank God We Drafted Him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

13Saltej said:


> Sakic Signs With Colorado!!! Thank God We Drafted Him!!!!!!!!!




that doesnt matter , he's already signed ... please read the player management thread !!!


----------



## agent2421

hey guys, Barett Jackman is on the block, PM me for offers. I'm looking for young prospects/players in the NHL right now or will make it in a year or 2.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

i need like a list of players that havent been drafted


----------



## agent2421

There's too many to make a list like that. Just think of prospects, or on nhl stats after page 10 probably. Then do ctrl f to see if they were drafted or not.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

was potulny drafted?


----------



## agent2421

no he hasn't but it's not the smartest thing to put the prospects you want on the chat because someone might take him before your turn.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

lmao i no i just wanna know im stopping now and also the 566 pick belongs to carolina


----------



## Hale The Villain

Hey how do you go on chat? I should know how, but I don't

I type in Sensational Spezza and login and it doesn't work


----------



## Makeshift We Are

agent? i thought you were going out somewhere?
lol


----------



## agent2421

I am around 7:00 - 7:30 , some time around there for a couple hours...

You can go on chat, click on page 1 and there's a link to the chat.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

anybody with picks to spare i am willing to deal! pm me if you wanna talk


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Sensational Spezza said:


> Hey how do you go on chat? I should know how, but I don't
> 
> I type in Sensational Spezza and login and it doesn't work




Well I think it's either you don't have the latest version of Java or your name is too long  That's all I can say


----------



## Hale The Villain

sebster03 said:


> Well I think it's either you don't have the latest version of Java or your name is too long  That's all I can say




It must be the name


----------



## Makeshift We Are

no deal nvm rookie mistake on his part


----------



## Makeshift We Are

i also have seven entry draft picks:
15, 19, 26, 30, 31, 42, 45

pm me if you want any # 15 is untouchable unless it is a great offer


----------



## hockeyfan666666

13Saltej said:


> Trade announcement!!!!!
> 
> To Boston: J.M Liles, Richard Park, Sean Bergenheim
> 
> To Carolina: Brendan Morrison, Marty Reasoner, 587th pick overall,




dude i never said i agreed to that deal i just proposed it please pm me

i have thought it over more and DO NOT ACCEPT
you can check our pm chat i never said I ACCEPT you just assumed it
sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Makeshift We Are

i thought u said it was a deal?!?!


----------



## Angelo25

agent this guy is annoying.. i dont know why you let anyone just join in.. it ruins the draft


----------



## Makeshift We Are

angelo25 said:


> agent this guy is annoying.. i dont know why you let anyone just join in.. it ruins the draft




who is annoying? me what did i do if so?


----------



## Makeshift We Are

if i am annoying then ur on crack ever heard of fedor97 or whatever?


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> agent this guy is annoying.. i dont know why you let anyone just join in.. it ruins the draft




I think it helps the draft, he has helped this chat thread gain like 5 pages in a day, before it was like 5 days for a page

It is really interesting with him


----------



## hockeyfan666666

except for the fact that he publishes a trade without you confirming it AARGH


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Sensational Spezza said:


> I think it helps the draft, he has helped this chat thread gain like 5 pages in a day, before it was like 5 days for a page
> 
> It is really interesting with him




is it me u guys r talking about lmao?
what did i do wrong? accidentally think that a trade was accepted?

sorry lol


----------



## Hale The Villain

Yeah that ws kinda bad, but you did propose it


----------



## Makeshift We Are

i know thats why i thought he meant like if i like it then its a done deal and he said that the PMing thing screwed up so it wouldnt let him send me a PM or whatever but yeah like its over no hard feelings


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

He could put all his double/triple posting in one post..... edit your posts instead of making new ones.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

sebster03 said:


> He could put all his double/triple posting in one post..... edit your posts instead of making new ones.




what ever lol its over!


----------



## Hale The Villain

13Saltej said:


> is it me u guys r talking about lmao?
> what did i do wrong? accidentally think that a trade was accepted?
> 
> sorry lol




Yeah, I don't know why angelo has been so cranky lately 

And do you see what I was talking about here 12 or so posts in 25 minutes


----------



## hockeyfan666666

no biggie saltej13 it was just a misunderstanding
im going to see a movie now so i wont be on for a while 
see ya


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Sensational Spezza said:


> Yeah, I don't know why angelo has been so cranky lately
> 
> And do you see what I was talking about here 12 or so posts in 25 minutes




yup! a new record!!! lol

maybe Angelo has sand in his bagina?


----------



## Hale The Villain

13Saltej said:


> yup! a new record!!! lol




Not quite dude, I am sure that record has been broken on at least one of the 59 pages


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Sensational Spezza said:


> Not quite dude, I am sure that record has been broken on at least one of the 59 pages




lmao DAMMIT!


----------



## HockeyHooligans

Hey how often do you update the draft thread? 

New here, just sorta hard to check and see who has and hasn't been picked, have to go back between the 1st and last page.. no biggie.


----------



## Angelo25

13Saltej said:


> yup! a new record!!! lol
> 
> maybe Angelo has sand in his bagina?




ahha i love the reasoning behind my crankiness.. lol actually its only because jeffrey left a bad taste in my mouth and my company is starting a new fiscal year so its hard to stay on my game... yeah i gotta chill.. i'm still pissed that i couldnt continue my other draft.. your right sens.. new joiners have def injected new blood in this draft.. but my only thing is that can we atleast stop with multiple posts.. that is all..


----------



## TBLbrian

i agree that it is good we have new people who are really into this.

but seriously, please tone it down a bit.


----------



## MartyG77

I can't (...) Understand (...) Happen (...) Last two days.

Seriously it's impossible to follow what have happen lately on this. Please someone, explain me "clearly" what's going on!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Well , we have about 4-5 new gm's and they have been drving somepeople crazy


----------



## MartyG77

cantwell7 said:


> Well , we have about 4-5 new gm's and they have been drving somepeople crazy




Bah that was I understand from your message in the other topic...

Welcome on board guys and be quiet, I'm back! 

@ Agent : I drafted Artem _Anisimov_. Thanks!


----------



## McRobbiezyg

Up for grabs:
Mark Streit
Adrian Aucoin
Chris Phillips (maybe)
Taylor Pyatt

Edit: send offers


----------



## TBLbrian

this thing was going at an awesome pace, we've slowed down with all of this random chatter in both threads.


please do trade negotiations through PM's or something. Hopefully all the new people have now settled in, Lets just move on a get back to drafting! we still have a few more rounds, plus the entry draft. lets keep it going!


----------



## 7th Player

TBLbrifri said:


> this thing was going at an awesome pace, we've slowed down with all of this random chatter in both threads.
> 
> 
> please do trade negotiations through PM's or something. Hopefully all the new people have now settled in, Lets just move on a get back to drafting! we still have a few more rounds, plus the entry draft. lets keep it going!




before the season starts


----------



## McRobbiezyg

ASSAF HABS AWISS said:


> before the season starts




lol preferably.


----------



## HockeyHooligans

Available: 

Modano
Roberts
Peca
Pesonen
McCabe
Kalinin 

Looking for power forward type and/or D upgrade.

My 2nd round prospect could be available.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

No! you give away my team again!


: P (Jesus,  is the lamest similes in here)


----------



## agent2421

Yes the 4-5 gm's have been ........................

1. PM each other about trades.. When you come to a final agreement then post to me. *I STILL DON'T KNOW WHO'S UP!*

It's a ****ing he said She (well) he Said thing...

One person says Im supposed to be up, the other person says no I'm supposed to be up... so how do we continue for the next person if I don't know who's up?

I usually don't get mad but I've been running this for a while and never had this problem... now I'm getting 14 PM's, my inbox is getting full, no drafts are being made and now for the next person there's a problem as I don't know who's up...

So this is just a plea to you guys, tone it down a bit, come to an agreement and then post and don't post a trade until it's finalized, I don't want TBLbrifi to make a change then have to undo it later on.

Also I'm not sure who's up but you 2 work it out.



> ON THE CLOCK: Carolina (13Saltej Or Fedro ?)




I want you 2 both to talk it over, and bring me into chat so all 3 of us can talk and come to a finalized deal. Until then you both are not picking and if I have to, both of you will be fired. Your pick will be "in the system" for now.

Thanks for understanding.

Also I don't know what's going on with ESY but I've sent many PM's to him and have seen him on and he's not making his picks or responding, I'll wait maybe 2 more days and will have to fire him.

But I just want to say thanks to some of the new GM's:

Hockeyhooligans
Hockeyfan666666 (or something like that)
fczfcz74 
My (something something something) 

You 4 have been great and keep it up.


----------



## agent2421

Now that we're done with this, would anyone like to take over St.Louis?

I gave Carolina back to Modo, but we still need a GM for St.Louis.

Please post if you want to have a 2nd team, as long as you participate alot I'll give them to you.


----------



## Smapti7

agent2421 said:


> I can't take it anymore...
> 
> *fedro91*
> *13Saltej*
> 
> 
> I let you guys try, it's not working, I don't care which one of you it was but it doesn't matter. The last trade won't go through. You both have officially been fired, I'm sorry but this is driving me insane.
> 
> Now we can be happy and have this draft like it was before.
> 
> This is final, so if you want to talk just PM me, please do not post in this thread.





I didn't want to say this earlier but since they're fired, one of these was letting me know that he was interested in my players and was badgering me to make him a proposal.

When I said no that he should make a proposal, he offered me as part of the trade cash in the amount of 1 mill so that i can increase my cap space.

Thanks for cutting this dead weight agent


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Thank You 

Thank You 

Thank You !!!!!!!!


----------



## MartyG77

RiiiiiiiiiiiVVVVAAAAAAAAA!

Une tournÃ©e pour Agent, c'est moi qui offre!

I feel a lot better this morning, just because of that news!

Great move, the better since the beginning!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Hello all , 

I am going to be out of town until monday .. 

If you guys could hold off on contract talks until , i return that would be great .. that way i dont have 20 messeges i have to reply too ..

P.S i hope we find 2 GMs to take the spots of clown1 & clown2 , lol

happy drafting !!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Also all teams that are supposed to send there lists to me .. please send them to one of the managers .. thanks !


----------



## Makeshift We Are

i'll take st.louis


----------



## Cal Vandelay

13Saltej said:


> i'll take st.louis




No you wont ..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Smapti7 said:


> I didn't want to say this earlier but since they're fired, one of these was letting me know that he was interested in my players and was badgering me to make him a proposal.
> 
> When I said no that he should make a proposal, he offered me as part of the trade cash in the amount of 1 mill so that i can increase my cap space.
> 
> Thanks for cutting this dead weight agent




hahah now they are trying to get your draft haha


----------



## Angelo25

13Saltej said:


> i'll take st.louis




ahhaha this guys has balls.. im startin to like him


----------



## Ivey71

angelo25 said:


> ahhaha this guys has balls.. im startin to like him




really ??

he almost made me commit suicde


----------



## MartyG77

Ivey71 said:


> really ??
> 
> he almost made me commit suicde




If a manager is proven to have commit suicide, do all of his players return in the draft pool again?


----------



## Ivey71

MartyG77 said:


> If a manager is proven to have commit suicide, do all of his players return in the draft pool again?




yah i think so ..


----------



## hockeyfan666666

good riddance to saltej13 he PM'd me 23 times yesterday!


----------



## fczfcz74

Just want to ask, if the draft every day go that slowly. Yesterday there were about 4 Player chosen. If you count that up, our season will start in 2009... Is it not easier to make lists for the last rounds so that the rosters are full in the next days?


----------



## It Kills Me

I'll take Stl, I was the original manager remember.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

fczfcz74 said:


> Just want to ask, if the draft every day go that slowly. Yesterday there were about 4 Player chosen. If you count that up, our season will start in 2009... Is it not easier to make lists for the last rounds so that the rosters are full in the next days?




No , The draft isnt always that slow .. but we must pick up the pace


----------



## agent2421

Some days we got up to 18 picks, it depends around when. Usually in a round there's a time when it goes extremely fast and then some people who take there time to make picks. I hope today it goes faster. And I'm glad I got rid of Clown 1 & Clown 2...


----------



## Makeshift We Are

cantwell7 said:


> No you wont ..




how about Carolina?


----------



## agent2421

Get... Out... There... Are... No... Teams... Remaining... For... You...


----------



## Makeshift We Are

agent2421 said:


> Some days we got up to 18 picks, it depends around when. Usually in a round there's a time when it goes extremely fast and then some people who take there time to make picks. I hope today it goes faster. And I'm glad I got rid of Clown 1 & Clown 2...




how am i a clown? like really the guy is an a$$ he takes a deal and then he declines it who does he think he is? brian burke?


----------



## Makeshift We Are

agent2421 said:


> Get... Out... There... Are... No... Teams... Remaining... For... You...




carolina is still available...
you see you were cool yesterday and i was starting to think you were a class act... well i guess i was wrong...


----------



## Makeshift We Are

see man! angelo is cool he knows i got balls and i wont quit until im back in this!

sorry guys for being stupid i dont know what i was thinking...


----------



## agent2421

Well I got pissy receiving 14 PM's by the 2 of you. Hey look, I'm sorry maybe you really are great at this and I should have never fired you but then it's our loss. There's many other drafts out there, it won't be hard to find a new one.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

agent2421 said:


> Well I got pissy receiving 14 PM's by the 2 of you. Hey look, I'm sorry maybe you really are great at this and I should have never fired you but then it's our loss. There's many other drafts out there, it won't be hard to find a new one.




this was a great draft! like five fricken years?!!? i wanted to be in this one because all the other ones where for like a year or just the draft if you ever rethink it and give me another chance then good on ya!


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys welcome Lewek as the new General Manager of St.Louis.

He will post here shortly.


----------



## agent2421

New York Islanders Roster:


Offense
Gagne - Richards (C) - Knuble (A)
Laich - Brind'Amour (A) - Hejduk
__________ - Madden - __________
__________ - Conroy - Asham (E)


Defense
Bouwmeester - Edler
Seabrook - Blake
Parent - Eminger


Goalies
Lehtonen
Montoya

Can anyone give me a list of BPA for this roster (left wings/right wings) remaining. 

I remember he told me he was going out till Thursday so I want to give him atleast someone good.


I'm going out for an hour or 2, so just PM the next person and continue with the draft


----------



## Angelo25

New York Rangers are hiring Gagner4God and fedro91 as assistant managers purely based on performance.​


----------



## TBLbrian

just curious....what for?


----------



## agent2421

angelo25 said:


> New York Rangers are hiring Gagner4God and fedro91 as assistant managers purely based on performance.​




please don't encourage them 

By the end of today I'll either get someone new to fill Carolina or they can double team it or whatever.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> please don't encourage them
> 
> By the end of today I'll either get someone new to fill Carolina or they can double team it or whatever.




no its fun.. they get something to do and they get to see how a real team runs.. granted its only listing available players and prospects but its experience.. i mean the board is quiet right.. im giving them something productive to do..


----------



## agent2421

k great, not a bad idea actually. Let them be "assistant" managers.


----------



## Angelo25

theyre actually doing a great job..


----------



## agent2421

okay Phoenix General Manager ESY has until Phoenix's next pick to make it or I will have to fire him. He's been great from the start but I've seen him on many times and I've PM'd him many times and I'm not sure if he has interest for the draft anymore or what the problem is... but I'll give him until then to make his pick or he will officially be fired.


----------



## TBLbrian

we need to have more picks per day...its going much slower.

everyone needs to send lists.


----------



## Hale The Villain

That does sound really cool 

I am hiring assistant managers too, PM if you want to be one


----------



## Hale The Villain

Oh and I forgot one thing.....

Chris Pronger is available for trade, PM with offers


----------



## Hale The Villain

Does no one want Pronger? 

Pitkanen
Meszaros
Erat

Also available


----------



## agent2421

Meszaros


----------



## Angelo25

Niklas Lidstrom and Joe Thornton are available.. looking to move into a youth movement.. its no fun when its going to be Pittsburgh and NYR final..


----------



## TBLbrian

i don't know if i think that both your teams would make it to the finals. They are both def going to be awesome, but i dont know about in the playoffs, a bunch of them might not even be in the playoffs. I'm not say that in a rude way or anything, u r just a tad over confident 

but thats what i like about you Angelo.


----------



## agent2421

yea a little bit over-confident. I could see maybe New York Rangers getting there or close to but not as much for Pittsburgh even though it's a solid team as well.

I dunno but I kind like my team alot


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> yea a little bit over-confident. I could see maybe New York Rangers getting there or close to but not as much for Pittsburgh even though it's a solid team as well.
> 
> I dunno but I kind like my team alot




lool everybody loves their team, its the beauty of it


----------



## Smapti7

Rick Nash - Ryan Getzlaf - P.M. Bouchard 
Milan Lucic - Mike Fisher - Loui Eriksson
Rostislav Olesz - Travis Zajac- David Backes
Blake Wheeler - Jay McClement - Teddy Purcell

Shea Weber - Sergei Zubov
Nick Schultz - Brad Stuart
Shaon Morrison - Christian Backman

Josh Harding
Chris Mason​
nuff said


----------



## agent2421

Yeah we're almost done this guys so don't give up on it! Round 20 is a pretty big accomplishment, 5 more to go, then 2 entry draft and we're finally done! and won't have to worry about drafting until 09 entry draft.


----------



## TBLbrian

the best part about this draft, is how equal the teams really are.

except for a few that were messed up by trades, and crazy GMs. i think it is going to be really close, there really isn't a runaway winner this early only time will tell.


----------



## agent2421

I agree with that. At the end of the draft and hopefully we finish in September which I'm really hoping for... So step it up guys, the more lists you send the faster we can get these rounds done.

Anyways what I was thinking was, I'll make a new thread every day about our mock standings (and delete the old one of course)

So We'll start of by saying who the worst team is and then go down to who the best team is...

I'm not sure how many votes I'll wait for but atleast 10-15 everytime, so we can have a mock standings and see how close we were.


----------



## Angelo25

haha no one is even coming close.. the only guy i see coming is Cantwell but only cuz he "magically" seems to get the best trades.. but other than that maybe agent and maybe smapti if he gets a goaltender that will play more than 40 games.. hahah we'll see though..


----------



## agent2421

San Jose seems to have a pretty strong team as well, looking at the future they'll have Dawes, Hickey, Turris, & Ryan.

There very low on cap space though, but overall I like that team.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Frolov-E. Staal- Pominville
A. Kostitsyn-Morisson-Cullen
C. Armstrong-Steen- Mietennen
Downie- Reasoner-Hamilton


Gilbert-Finger
Lilja-Eaton
McBain XXXX

Thomas
J. Hiller​
what u think do i have any chance?


----------



## agent2421

That's a pretty good line-up as well, Your D is a little weak but I like how you have Hiller as your back-up for the goalie, he seems like he'll be great so that was a great pick-up. Your first line looks amazing, second is okay (Morrison doesn't cut it for me) then your bottom 6 is okay as well. I see you contending for a playoff spot.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

cool i know i have a weak D so i was thinking of trading morisson 
what do you think about morisson for a decent D man


----------



## agent2421

If someone's willing to trade I say go for it... actually PM me, maybe we can work out some kind of deal.


----------



## HockeyHooligans

Personally I wouldn't give you much for Morrison. You're top 4 (Frolov, Staal, Pville, Kostits) are good. Nothing too exciting after than. D is extremely questionable, as well as goaltending.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

I still cant believe there is only one offer for crosby.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

LA kings are hiring Gagner4God and fedro91 as janitor purely based on how many pm's i get from them


----------



## TBLbrian

i think my team is going to to do well. i have a bunch of hit or miss players. but i also have enough young players that i have a future as well. I think a lot of my defense like Paul Ranger and Sekera are really going to suprise. 2 conn smythe winners in Richards and Zetteberg who are proven play-off performers. I just worry that only 1 of my defenceman is going to be deep in the playoffs (Letang) but who knows the season hasnt even started yet.

Offense
40 H.Zetterberg- #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula 
#56 C.Giroux- #7 B.Dubinsky-#15 T.Ruutu
#16 A.Ladd- #18 M.Lombardi-#24 S.Walker 
#57 B.Comeau-#11 R.Potulny-#25 C.Neil


Defense
#17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
#58 K.Letang - #44 A.Sekera
#2 A.Picard - __________ 

Goalies
#35 M.Turco
#31 P.Rinne

_*Prospects:*_
_#1 S.Varlamov_[/SIZE]
now, i dont think this is the team that is going to win it all this year. but i believe in about 2 years this will be a scary team, once all my D hits their prime, as well as Giroux and Comeau. what do you all think?


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> i think my team is going to to do well. i have a bunch of hit or miss players. but i also have enough young players that i have a future as well. I think a lot of my defense like Paul Ranger and Sekera are really going to suprise. 2 conn smythe winners in Richards and Zetteberg who are proven play-off performers. I just worry that only 1 of my defenceman is going to be deep in the playoffs (Letang) but who knows the season hasnt even started yet.
> 
> Offense
> 40 H.Zetterberg- #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula
> #56 C.Giroux- #7 B.Dubinsky-#15 T.Ruutu
> #16 A.Ladd- #18 M.Lombardi-#24 S.Walker
> #57 B.Comeau-#11 R.Potulny-#25 C.Neil
> 
> 
> Defense
> #17 L.Visnovsky - #54 P.Ranger
> #58 K.Letang - #44 A.Sekera
> #2 A.Picard - __________
> 
> Goalies
> #35 M.Turco
> #31 P.Rinne
> 
> _*Prospects:*_
> _#1 S.Varlamov_[/SIZE]
> now, i dont think this is the team that is going to win it all this year. but i believe in about 2 years this will be a scary team, once all my D hits their prime, as well as Giroux and Comeau. what do you all think?




You have a very good line-up, 1st line is solid but not too great, 2nd is solid as well, Ruutu is a boom or bust though cause he misses 10 games if he breaks a fingernail. Your 3rd line could be a 2nd line, nice pick-up in Lombardi BTW. 4th line is great, Neil was a terrific pick, look for him to have a comeback season this year

The defense is pretty good, Visnovsky will give you a lot of points but at 7 million, ouch. Ranger was a good pick, easy 35 points,this year could be Letang's breakout season, Sekera not quite. And the goalies are great too

Overall: Top 5-10 Team 

I have been wondering what anyone thought of my team since aquiring Pronger

Martin Erat - Jason Spezza - Dustin Brown
Patric Hornqvist - Eric Belanger - Mikael Samuelsson
Pascal Dupuis - Nathan Gerbe - Brad Richardson
Chad Kolarik - Jiri Novotny - Jordin Tootoo (Enforcer)

Zdeno Chara - Chris Pronger
Joni Pitkanen - Andrej Meszaros
Ville Koistinen - XXXX

Pascal Leclaire
XXXX


----------



## TBLbrian

thanks sensational spezza. i agree with most of what u said. i think brad richards is going to have an amazing year. i liked my first line better with martin st.louis, but i decided to save salay and go for depth. but anyways, i like your team hopefully leclaire will continue to improve and get u a bunch of shutout points. i think you have a solid team


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> You have a very good line-up, 1st line is solid but not too great, *2nd is solid as well*, Ruutu is a boom or bust though cause he misses 10 games if he breaks a fingernail. Your 3rd line could be a 2nd line, nice pick-up in Lombardi BTW. 4th line is great, Neil was a terrific pick, look for him to have a comeback season this year
> 
> The defense is pretty good, Visnovsky will give you a lot of points but at 7 million, ouch. Ranger was a good pick, easy 35 points,this year could be Letang's breakout season, Sekera not quite. And the goalies are great too
> 
> Overall: Top 5-10 Team
> 
> I have been wondering what anyone thought of my team since aquiring Pronger
> 
> Martin Erat - Jason Spezza - Dustin Brown
> Patric Hornqvist - Eric Belanger - Mikael Samuelsson
> Pascal Dupuis - Nathan Gerbe - Brad Richardson
> Chad Kolarik - Jiri Novotny - Jordin Tootoo (Enforcer)
> 
> Zdeno Chara - Chris Pronger
> Joni Pitkanen - Andrej Meszaros
> Ville Koistinen - XXXX
> 
> Pascal Leclaire
> XXXX




i beg to differ... second line is very week... giroux will have a hard time with the the depth that philly has in forwards.. ruutu might break out but is injury prone. Dubinsky only produced with the help of jagr.. this time around he's going to have a hard time since C is his natural position. your d is weak.. your first line is amazing though

sens.. your offence is weak.. spezza is the only clear 70+ point player.. your d is amazing though and that will keep you in the top of the standings. i worry about leclaire.. im not sure he can repeat the season he had last year without foote and hainsey.. you also have no prospects..


----------



## agent2421

hey guys, I've seen ESY on many times but it doesn't seem he has any interest going forward for this draft, so he is officially fired.

Does anyone want him as a 2nd team, someone reliable, make there picks on time , etc.

And I want your views guys, should I let Gagner 4 God (13Saj blah) & Fedro back in or no, Saying no to them didn't work, ignoring them didn't work so I'm asking you guys if you want them back or not. If you guys say no then they won't.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

i dont mind fedro but i say no to gagner4god he is really annoying


----------



## agent2421

thanks for the input, I want to know what you guys think and will base my decision on it. So everyone say something about this and we can move on...

Personally I say no to both but that's just me...


----------



## Makeshift We Are

hockeyfan666666 said:


> i dont mind fedro but i say no to gagner4god he is really annoying




i am sorry if you think i am annoyin i just really thnik you guys are class acts and i want to be in this league... give me another chance... please


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Gagner4God said:


> i am sorry if you think i am annoyin i just really thnik you guys are class acts and i want to be in this league... give me another chance... please





ahem (cough cough) im allergic to bull ****


----------



## agent2421

hockeyfan666666 said:


> ahem (cough cough) im allergic to bull ****






This is why I put you in this draft, you tell the truth..

& Gagner please don't post until I actually decide if your on or not...


----------



## Makeshift We Are

hockeyfan666666 said:


> ahem (cough cough) im allergic to bull ****




dude? whats ur problem? seriously! chill out please! like i dont care if you hate me! i find you annoying! how old are you 3? you arent very classy so im not trying to argue about anything but. fedro and i both deserve another chance


----------



## agent2421

Gagner4God said:


> dude? whats ur problem? seriously! chill out please! like i dont care if you hate me! i* find you annoying!* how old are you 3? you arent very classy so im not trying to argue about anything but. fedro and i both deserve another chance





I find him quite entertaining actually....


----------



## Makeshift We Are

agent2421 said:


> I find him quite entertaining actually....




how so? you see this whole thing was going fine but now hes being an a$s and you are supporting it? wTf?


----------



## agent2421

Okay can we just stop this now... I'll let you know by the end of today what most people want.... I'll PM you, and we'll talk about it then...

Now this is for the people who actually is in this draft, do you think they deserve another chance or no?

So far its:

1 For Fedro
0 For Gagner
1 For both not being on


----------



## Makeshift We Are

agent2421 said:


> I find him quite entertaining actually....




if fedro and i can either be managers of the same team or at least be on the waiting list then im happy, your happy hes happy and like then this draft will be some what fair


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Gagner4God said:


> how so? you see this whole thing was going fine but now hes being an a$s and you are supporting it? wTf?





i thought you were a classy guy i admit swearing is not classy but is it just me or are their two explicit expressions in your post


----------



## Makeshift We Are

hockeyfan666666 said:


> i thought you were a classy guy i admit swearing is not classy but is it just me or are their two explicit expressions in your post




i am sorry about that but this whole thing is really getting on my nerves... like really now agent is doing a poll? why dont he do this for everyone that wants to be in the draft... i just really want to prove myself.


----------



## bloody_hell18

Hey guys what do you think of my San Jose Sharks.

ROSTER

*Offense:*

Patrick Elias - Jason Arnott - Bobby Ryan
Jason Blake- Patrick O'Sullivan - Vyacheslav Kozlov
Nigel Dawes - Derek Armstrong - Danius Zubrus
Chris Thorburn - Kyle Turris - Adam Burish (E)


*Defense:*

Sergei Gonchar - Dennis Wideman 
Cameron Barker - Andrew Ference 
Denis Grebeshkov - Andy Greene 

*Goalies*

Roberto Luongo
Thomas Greiss 


*Prospects:*

1. Thomas Hickey


----------



## TBLbrian

angelo25 said:


> i beg to differ... second line is very week... giroux will have a hard time with the the depth that philly has in forwards.. ruutu might break out but is injury prone. Dubinsky only produced with the help of jagr.. this time around he's going to have a hard time since C is his natural position. your d is weak.. your first line is amazing though




i agree, my 2nd and 3rd line should be switched. Giroux is a pick for the future, but i feel he will have an awesome year and an even better future. Ruutu will play with Staal so he has a great chance. I completely agree with everything you said about Dubinsky, he is a risk. but this is a fantasy league, so i have to take risks

i don't agree with saying the D is weak. In real life/defensively they would be horrible, but i think in a fantasy league its a different story. but who knows. Letang should have a breakout year, Ranger and Visnosky both have already proven then can do it offensively. Picard has a solid offensive upside, and i think Sekera could suprise

my biggest worry is i know that i will def be a - team as far as +/- goes. i dont think my defence isn't the best right now, but they are young


----------



## hockeyfan666666

bloody_hell18 said:


> Hey guys what do you think of my San Jose Sharks.
> 
> ROSTER
> 
> *Offense:*
> 
> Patrick Elias - Jason Arnott - Bobby Ryan
> Jason Blake- Patrick O'Sullivan - Vyacheslav Kozlov
> Nigel Dawes - Derek Armstrong - Danius Zubrus
> Chris Thorburn - Kyle Turris - Adam Burish (E)
> 
> 
> *Defense:*
> 
> Sergei Gonchar - Dennis Wideman
> Cameron Barker - Andrew Ference
> Denis Grebeshkov - Andy Greene
> 
> *Goalies*
> 
> Roberto Luongo
> Thomas Greiss
> 
> 
> *Prospects:*
> 
> 1. Thomas Hickey




this team is stacked


----------



## agent2421

yea looks like a very strong team but salary wise you'll have to make another trade probably to get lower..

Also I'm going out for an hour or 2 so pce guys.


----------



## TBLbrian

the pool stats rosters are updated till the end of *round 17*

please let me know of any errors, or if you have signed any rookies i don't know of.


i will try to have the whole thing complete asap, thanks.


----------



## Angelo25

Gagner4God is an awesome scout and im thinking of giving him my NYR team pending the approval from Agent2421. Enjoy bro you deserved it.


----------



## Joey Moss

angelo25 said:


> seriously we need this thing to start as soon as possible




If edmonton's available ill take them!


----------



## Makeshift We Are

angelo25 said:


> Gagner4God is an awesome scout and im thinking of giving him my NYR team pending the approval from Agent2421. Enjoy bro you deserved it.




thanks man!


----------



## Angelo25

Gagner4God said:


> thanks man!




LMAO


----------



## agent2421

He wasn't being serious....


Also OilGagner89 seems awfully close to Gagner4God however since I can't tell I'll have to hire him...


----------



## agent2421

odishabs (phoenix)
OilGagner89 (Carolina)

These 2 GM's have been hired.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

agent2421 said:


> He wasn't being serious....
> 
> 
> Also OilGagner89 seems awfully close to Gagner4God however since I can't tell I'll have to hire him...




i am not oilgagner89


----------



## odishabs

gimme a shot at phoenix you will not be dissappointed


----------



## agent2421

Great man your in!

Please make your 2 picks for Phoenix


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> He wasn't being serious....
> 
> 
> Also OilGagner89 seems awfully close to Gagner4God however since I can't tell I'll have to hire him...




dude (reference to Gagner4God aka *insert any demeaning name you can think of**) you have no respect at all. i was actually trying to help you out and trying to get your dignity back but you gotta screw with me. so im officially banning you from this draft.. if you post or try to screw around with our draft im going to get you banned from the mock draft thread.. later G


----------



## agent2421

Guys we have 1 month to finish this off, I'm really thinking we should reduce the time. We're now at players/prospects most people aren't thinking of and are almost done our official rosters.

We have to be done by the start of the season and even before that because I have to add everyone on pickuphockey.

I think we should reduce the time, what do you guys think?


Angelo... if you don't read that twice it looks like your saying I have no respect... he means Gagner 4 God...


----------



## TBLbrian

agreed..make it as short as possable lol.


----------



## agent2421

Also for the 2 new people we got there from some other league so it looks like we got solid GM's.

I think I'll move to 3 hours now and if we have to finish the rest fast it'll be moved to 2 hours. 

No fines, nothing like that but when you come on you just have to make the pick, because we're really tight for the schedule now.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Also for the 2 new people we got there from some other league so it looks like we got solid GM's.
> 
> I think I'll move to 3 hours now and if we have to finish the rest fast it'll be moved to 2 hours.
> 
> No fines, nothing like that but when you come on you just have to make the pick, because we're really tight for the schedule now.




lets not jiinx it.. the other two were clowns.. literally.. although fedro is now beginning to look cool in my eyes.. better than that other clown.. some weird name right modo..


----------



## agent2421

angelo25 said:


> lets not jiinx it.. the other two were clowns.. literally.. although fedro is now beginning to look cool in my eyes.. better than that other clown.. some weird name right modo..




It's not Modo it's Dr. Peppa


----------



## Makeshift We Are

ok angelo how did i screw around with you? by helping you?


----------



## Makeshift We Are

angelo25 said:


> lets not jiinx it.. the other two were clowns.. literally.. *although fedro is now beginning to look cool in my eyes..* better than that other clown.. some weird name right modo..




why cuz hes french? what did i do wrong i helped u and now ur saying that i screwed u around wtf?


----------



## agent2421

Gagner 4 God... we got replacements... I am sorry... Look for another league and stop posting in our chat please! 

Think about it, if all of us are saying you can't come in there has to be a reason. From the 2-3 people I got complaints from you guys there has to be a reason.


----------



## odishabs

agent2421 said:


> Also for the 2 new people we got there from some other league so it looks like we got solid GM's.
> 
> I think I'll move to 3 hours now and if we have to finish the rest fast it'll be moved to 2 hours.
> 
> No fines, nothing like that but when you come on you just have to make the pick, because we're really tight for the schedule now.




do i make my picks now?

if ye im just new to this site but not to these leagues so im not sure which of these guys are available:

1.Komisarek
2.Weber
3.Brian Allen
4. Ole Tollefsen
5. Marc Stall
6. Douglas Murray

this is in order if they are all taken let me know ill be on for about half hour


----------



## odishabs

btw i am the new GM of the yotes....i will be very active and none of the skaters are off limits i am looking for an upgrade at the second line centre position...PM me to let me know...goalies are the only players of limits very happy with that tandem! lets go!!!


----------



## Angelo25

Gagner4God said:


> why cuz hes french? what did i do wrong i helped u and now ur saying that i screwed u around wtf?




no cuz he actually does a good job and he took it seriously.. im going away in a couple of months and i was actually looking to give someone my team.. but then you had to mock me.. you immature sob.. thats whats you get.. and i hope gagner gets injured... mueller is way better than him anyways.. your idolizing the wrong player.. G.. and oh yeah.. ur just not cut out for this.. join the edmonton oilers forum.. maybe you'll make some friends there..


----------



## odishabs

lmao


----------



## odishabs

i would just like to point out the guy that got the carolina job is an oilers fAN but not as easy to hate lol...hes a cool guy.....GO HABS!!!! lol


----------



## Makeshift We Are

angelo25 said:


> no cuz he actually does a good job and he took it seriously.. im going away in a couple of months and i was actually looking to give someone my team.. but then you had to mock me.. you immature sob.. thats whats you get.. and i hope gagner gets injured... mueller is way better than him anyways.. your idolizing the wrong player.. G.. and oh yeah.. ur just not cut out for this.. join the edmonton oilers forum.. maybe you'll make some friends there..




i took it damn well seriously! i put work into it! show me what fedro did!
i never mocked u!


----------



## odishabs

can someone let me know if those guys are available on that list..^^^^^i wanna speed things up here


----------



## odishabs

can someone let me know if those guys are available on that list..^^^^^i wanna speed things up here


----------



## TBLbrian

i think Ole Tollefsen is still avaliable.


----------



## odishabs

Alright so my first pick as GM will be Tollefsen a punishing blueliner...my next pick is one of brian allen, brett lebda, jan hejda, james wisniewski, steve montador...in that order...i think agent said i have 2 picks in a row.


----------



## MartyG77

odishabs said:


> Alright so my first pick as GM will be Tollefsen a punishing blueliner...my next pick is one of brian allen, brett lebda, jan hejda, james wisniewski, steve montador...in that order...i think agent said i have 2 picks in a row.




You can also look in the draft thread with ctrl+F to see who is available, who isn't...


----------



## agent2421

Yea I didn't tell you this but making picks should be in the other thread and use ctrl f to find players and what not.

Allen is taken but Murray isn't.

For your final picks make it in the other thread so we know for sure who you took


----------



## odishabs

k thanks


----------



## agent2421

Guys by the end of this round we'll move the draft to 3 hours. We'll have 5 more rounds to do and 2 entry draft rounds in less than a month! so we'll have to hurry up.

If I need to stress this enough, this is the time to send lists. The faster we can get this done, the faster we'll be set for when the actual schedule begins.


----------



## Dr Pepper

agent2421 said:


> It's not Modo it's Dr. Peppa




It's *Modo*! 

And I'll have you know I'm the one responsible for your two new GM's, so you're welcome. 

Hopefully they don't make me look bad, lol


----------



## agent2421

if that's true Modo your the best! We had problems for the last few days and I apologize to the draft and all the gm's for that.

I think we're getting back on track though, a trade was just done so all trade talk goes here.




TBLbrifri said:


> *Tampa Bay is proud to announce a trade:*
> 
> We are proud to welcome back (kinda he hasn't played yet) defenceman Matt Carle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> : Matt Carle and Tyler Arnason
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> : Brandon Dubinsky and Alex Picard
> 
> 
> We are sad to see Dubinsky go, we feel he will have a bright future, but we needed to improve our Defense and with the aqsition of Lombardi we filled the 2nd line spot.


----------



## TBLbrian

i'm curious with what everyone thinks about this deal.

like i said earlier i needed D. and with Lombardi on my team now, Angelo got me thinking about Dubinsky and that he won't be with Jagr anymore, hopefully that doesn't bite me in the a$$ (im going to blame Angelo) and with Picard being traded today i wonderd if he is even going to get a shot in Ott. 


and just let it be known Arnason can be had cheap, i dont really like him and won't be offering him a contract after this season is up haha


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> i'm curious with what everyone thinks about this deal.
> 
> like i said earlier i needed D. and with Lombardi on my team now, Angelo got me thinking about Dubinsky and that he won't be with Jagr anymore, hopefully that doesn't bite me in the a$$ (*im going to blame Angelo*) and with Picard being traded today i wonderd if he is even going to get a shot in Ott.
> 
> 
> and just let it be known Arnason can be had cheap, i dont really like him and won't be offering him a contract after this season is up haha




haha thanks bro.. i feel somewhat influential.. good deal cuz you get carle who instantly becomes the number 1 pp quarterback in tampa.. amazing deal.. anarson.. im so/so.. i really like picard though.. good even deal..


----------



## agent2421

Very even deal and I like it to both sides. I like the 2 new Gm I hired today, they both seem like they'll be solid additions and in it for the long run.


----------



## TBLbrian

i really like Picard also he was one of my favorites post deadline and if he wasn't traded today (in real life), i dont know if i would have done this because in Tampa he would be a top 4 guy but not in Ott, 

but hey thats how it goes, hopefully Mezaros can be awesome in Tampa.

sorry agent...i know your not happy.


----------



## agent2421

I hope Picard is good I really do... I hate the trade but hey what can I do...


----------



## hockeyfan666666

well at least ottawa gets more draft picks 
i still think it wasn't a great trade though


----------



## TBLbrian

im happy with it!

but i still think that Ott. should have gotten Tampa's 1st round pick.

not SJ's, san jose will be a top team so it will be a very low 1st round pick


----------



## hockeyfan666666

well ottawa still gets two first round picks and the 09 draft is supposed to be the deepest since 03 hopefully this trade works out for both teams


----------



## agent2421

if you a Sens fan like myself you'd smash your head against a pole... we couldn't even get Tampa's 1st


----------



## hockeyfan666666

you'll just have to pray that SJ bombs this season (extremely unlikely)


----------



## odishabs

i think ottawa ***** that deal to be honest lol....meszaros is all tampa gets and ottawa gets a very good defencman in kuba and young and comer like picard, and a firts rounder i dont know if tampa got that much for boyle lol


----------



## TBLbrian

kuba really isnt that good. he is okay at best. he just really isnt good in his own zone. i think tampa got a better deal for boyle then ott did for mezaros. tampa got carle, who is way better than kuba and ty wishart who is supposed to be a stud defenceman in the future.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

anyone want to make a trade? im bored


----------



## 7th Player

robbiezyg said:


> anyone want to make a trade? im bored




i already asked you my friend


----------



## Angelo25

Hello. Im back now. I was recently the EDMONTON GM but had to go to camp. Are there any teams available if not can i be on the waiting list. Thanks.


----------



## agent2421

Actually there is a team available. I got a PM from the Philly GM Wild 4 Hockey that he's extremely busy due to moving and can't find time for this draft. He said he's sorry and it was great but he won't really be on much.

So you can be the GM of Philadelphia


----------



## Joey Moss

everyone on Carolina is available! PM me some offers!..


----------



## agent2421

Alright, remember you still have to make one of your picks though.


----------



## Joey Moss

agent2421 said:


> Alright, remember you still have to make one of your picks though.




this late in the draft its really confusing for me its my last pick im ok if you just pick a random player for me.


----------



## Angelo25

OilGagner89 said:


> this late in the draft its really confusing for me its my last pick im ok if you just pick a random player for me.




does anyone else find this shady?


----------



## agent2421

Why would it be your last pick? We're on round 20.... there's still many picks to be made.... go the main thread, use ctrl f and find a player.... I don't see why this would be a last pick.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Why would it be your last pick? We're on round 20.... there's still many picks to be made.... go the main thread, use ctrl f and find a player.... I don't see why this would be a last pick.




seriously... watch his trades...


----------



## agent2421

no there's nothing to do with his trades. He isn't Jeffrey 2.0 or any of the new people we got recently. This guy is from another draft from another site so he has nothing to do with this. I'm just really questioning why you wouldn't want to pick the next 5-6 guys which is mainly what we're looking for. Someone to be committed enough to make there picks first of all and stick with there team.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> no there's nothing to do with his trades. He isn't Jeffrey 2.0 or any of the new people we got recently. This guy is from another draft from another site so he has nothing to do with this. I'm just really questioning why you wouldn't want to pick the next 5-6 guys which is mainly what we're looking for. Someone to be committed enough to make there picks first of all and stick with there team.




no ur not understanding me. he doesnt care who he takes but he is willing to put his whole team on the block. so im telling you to watch his trades and i dont care if he came from a different site. its not that hard to follow the rules. he maybe legit but cmon.. see it through


----------



## agent2421

we'll wait and see, I'm really glad VanictyBlues is back though. Like I PM'd the other new Gm started of great with us because he showed me he was very committed.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> we'll wait and see, I'm really glad VanictyBlues is back though. Like I PM'd the other new Gm started of great with us because he showed me he was very committed.




for sure.. agreed... i cant wait for the season to start.. one more month bro


----------



## agent2421

Yep we reduced the time to 3 hours. I want to be done soon and we're almost there I can feel it. We're at the point where I feel it's suitable to make it 3 hours or even less and whenever you come on make the pick. 

By mid-September we should be atleast on round 23-24.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys PM me for trade offers, My D is for sale.

*Micheal Rozsival* - *Tobias Enstrom*
*Tom Poti *- *Joseph Corvo*
*Tom Preissing* - *Barret Jackman *

Extra: *Franistek Kaberle *


I want someone young, defense or forward and would maybe like to move up in the entry draft but most preferabbly a player.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

Theres a new guy on the block. and his name is G. Latendresse 

so the whole list is:
G.Latendresse
Mark Streit
Taylor Pyatt
Adrian Aucoin
Chris Phillips

would love to make the D multiply  
what i mean by that.. is I would love to get cheaper younger not as developed defensemen in return of me 3 defensemen on the list. would love for them to multiply


----------



## Hale The Villain

Anaheim and Phoenix have worked out a deal

To PHO: Andrej Meszaros, Jordin Tootoo and ANA 2nd Round Entry Draft Pick

To ANA: Alexandre Picard, Daniel Carcillo and PHO 25th Round Draft Pick

Anaheim does this because we shed around 3.5 million in salary and get two young players who will be better next year than this year


----------



## Hale The Villain

I would just like to announce that we are not trying to be a contender this season, we are aiming at going for gold next season, hence the younger players


----------



## odishabs

with this deal we replace the offence from the blueline nicely without dealing a top 6 forward. we also get a clone of carcillo in tootoo and feel both teams met needs we are thrilled to great andrei meszaros and jordin tootoo to the phoenix organization!!


----------



## McRobbiezyg

just wondering, why are we only doing 2 rounds in the entry draft? means we only have like 2 keepers


----------



## agent2421

No i'm planning to do the rest but those aren't as important right now. We're on a limited schedule so during the year we can do the rest of the entry draft. Some people might want to use people from Round 1 which is why I have only 2 rounds listed so far.

Also Wild 4 Hockey has resigned but don't worry VanictyBlues is taking over.


And if anyone has an idea for the playoffs PLEASE PM ME! There's not much time left for the season to begin and I need idea's on how to work the playoffs for us.

1. No Playoff Schedule, most points out of the 8 teams win.

2. Game Schedules, people remaining play

3. Playoffs in the season so everyone plays and it isn't a match of 5 players vs 0

4. Other


I need idea's guys so this is the time to start helping out a bit and give me what you guys think, I want this to be a good draft so if anyone has ideas put them forward.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

anyways, how can Jordon Eberle be taken in the draft?


----------



## agent2421

Oops I must have missed that, I'll tell the person to change his pick, I forgot he was 08. 

Also back to my huge post above... *ideas please*


----------



## odishabs

agent why dont we just go head to head in playoffs like on yahoo....it would be just like the NHL 1 vs. 8,.,,,2 vs. 7 ...and so on....and each player that had made playoffs will be included in the series..i dont know thats the best idea i have...


----------



## McRobbiezyg

i say just finish regular season a few weeks early and go h2h or just round robin or something... dont know the logistics as there are alot of teams in this pool... but thats how i see it being the best way


----------



## agent2421

Here's the problem with the playoff format. Say we go as schedule with the tv and do semi finals when semi finals are and finals when finals are.

2 teams in real life: Detroit & Pittsburgh in finals

2 Teams in oru league: Ottawa & LA

It might be like 1 player on LA and 0 on Ottawa. that's the problem.


----------



## 7th Player

odishabs said:


> agent why dont we just go head to head in playoffs like on yahoo....it would be just like the NHL 1 vs. 8,.,,,2 vs. 7 ...and so on....and each player that had made playoffs will be included in the series..i dont know thats the best idea i have...






robbiezyg said:


> i say just finish regular season a few weeks early and go h2h or just round robin or something... dont know the logistics as there are alot of teams in this pool... but thats how i see it being the best way




i agree


----------



## odishabs

agent what u would do to avoid that is end the season early enough that the playoffs havent started....and go by the best 8 in both conferences and have head to head....for lets say the last 3 weeeks


----------



## agent2421

I agree that's probably what I'll have to do. We'll have a long offseason but that's the only way I see this can work. 

So Playoffs will be in End of March/Early April.


----------



## TBLbrian

robbiezyg said:


> just wondering, why are we only doing 2 rounds in the entry draft? means we only have like 2 keepers




i REALLY don't think we should do the whole entry draft. we already have 5 "spares/prospects". I really dont think we would get through the whole entry draft, plus most people dont know players past the 1st and 2nd rounds anyway. I know i don't at least.

a lot of those players past the first 2 rounds will take longer than the 5 years this thing is running.


----------



## agent2421

yea that's true as well, I guess they'll just go into UFA and people can sign them or something. Either way I don't mind it, whatever you guys want.


----------



## odishabs

JUST THROWING THIS OUT THERE:

>NIK ANTROPOV
>THOMAS HOLMSTROM
> AND OLLI JOKINEN CAN ALL BE HAD AT THE RIGHT PRICE


...jokes may be harder to pry away


----------



## agent2421

hey guys whats your thoughts about my finalized roster for now.

*Alexander Ovechkin* -*Mike Ribeiro* - *Jean-Pierre Dumont*
*David Booth* - *Andy McDonald *- *Robert Nilsson*
*Curtis Glencross* - *Mike Comrie*- *Ryan Callahan*
*Rene Bourque* -* Maxime Talbot* - *David Clarkson*


Defense
*Micheal Rozsival* - *Tobias Enstrom*
*Tom Poti* - *Joseph Corvo*
*Tom Preissing* - *Barret Jackman*

*Extra: Frantisek Kaberle* *TRADE BAIT* 

Goalies

*Chris Osgood*
*Antero Niittymaki*


Prospect: *Karri Ramo*


----------



## odishabs

yuk! absolutely terrible...i think u should trade ovechkin to me and save yourself the imbarassment... lol jk....no it looks great your 2nd line is risky with a lowly panthers team and nillson will be lucky to break 2nd line next year but i love the players and love the youth

grade: A-


----------



## McRobbiezyg

TBLbrifri said:


> i REALLY don't think we should do the whole entry draft. we already have 5 "spares/prospects". I really dont think we would get through the whole entry draft, plus most people dont know players past the 1st and 2nd rounds anyway. I know i don't at least.
> 
> a lot of those players past the first 2 rounds will take longer than the 5 years this thing is running.




I agree.. which is why i didn't say the whole draft.. i think up till even the 3rd or 4th round will suffice... because alot of people will quickly try and pick up some players that werent picked. And i think that would take even longer to sort out (30 people all pushing to grab the best (of the worst)). I frankly just vote 3 rounds, just because 08 is supposed to be a deep draft and whats really the difference between a late 2nd rounder and an early 3rd rounder.


----------



## agent2421

yea we can do that, when the actual scheduled games go on we can do the entry drafts to do as well. it doesn't have to be quick or anything it's just something to do. 

I think this is official so here's the playoff format:

*March 15 - 21 = Quarter Finals

March 22 - 28 = Semi Finals

March 29 - April 4 = Conference Finals

April 5 - April 11 = Finals *


----------



## agent2421

One question for the schedule. Do you want longer games (1 week) (playing shorter teams) Or Shorter Games (4 Days) but your team playing more teams??

The only thing with the 4 days thing is that most likely you'll have some players in your roster not playing, the 1 week thing means pretty much everyone on your roster will play.


*LAYOUT FOR WEEKLY GAME SCHEDULE *


*Oct 4 - Oct 10

Oct 11 - 17

Oct 18 - 24

Oct 25 - 31



Nov 1 - 7

Nov 8 - 14

Nov 15 - 21

Nov 22 - 28 

Nov 29 - Dec 5



Dec 6 - 12

Dec 13 - 19

Dec 20 - 26

Dec 27 - Jan 2



Jan 3 - 9

Jan 10 - 16

Jan 17 - 23

Jan 24 - 30

Jan 31 - Feb 6



Feb 7 - 13

Feb 14 - 20

Feb 21 - 27

Feb 28 - March 6


March 7 - 13 (FINAL WEEK) 
*


*PLAYOFF FORMAT*


*March 15 - 21 = Quarter Finals


March 22 - 28 = Semi Finals


March 29 - April 4 = Conference Finals


April 5 - April 11 = Finals *


For the season you'll be playing 23 out of the 29 teams (your team doesn't count of course) So I think that weekly will be better.


----------



## Hale The Villain

I am looking to aquire a pick that is up right about now, I can trade my next pick (617th) and a later draft pick for it

PM with any offers


----------



## TBLbrian

i think after everyone has completed their main rosters, we should each post our roster, and rate the person before us.

for example: if i post Tampa, the Agent posts ottawa...before he puts his roster he gives his thoughts on my team and so on.

that way we don't fill this thread up with everyones rosters each round. 

just an idea, to save some space in the thread.

what do you all think?


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> i think after everyone has completed their main rosters, we should each post our roster, and rate the person before us.
> 
> for example: if i post Tampa, the Agent posts ottawa...before he puts his roster he gives his thoughts on my team and so on.
> 
> that way we don't fill this thread up with everyones rosters each round.
> 
> just an idea, to save some space in the thread.
> 
> what do you all think?




So you mean to do in another thread?


----------



## agent2421

Well we can do that as well. Also what I'm going to do is have a mock standings. So we'll vote in a poll who the worst team is (30) to the best team (1) to see how we think the standings will look like for this coming up season. 

However you can only vote once and not for your own team and must post in the vote for. I'll do that at the end of the draft though.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Well we can do that as well. Also what I'm going to do is have a mock standings. So we'll vote in a poll who the worst team is (30) to the best team (1) to see how we think the standings will look like for this coming up season.
> 
> However you can only vote once and not for your own team and must post in the vote for. I'll do that at the end of the draft though.




theres a problem with that.. it should be exclusive... it should be a single post so for example it should be.. 

1.Tampa
2. Ottawa
3. Det
..
..
..
..
..
30. Edm

no polls.. i know for a fact theres guys here that have mutliple accounts.. just looking at some other a voting threads and there are some teams that got votes that shouldnt have.. that way we take the best average out of the 30 gms and we`ll post the results.


----------



## Joey Moss

agent2421 said:


> Well we can do that as well. Also what I'm going to do is have a mock standings. So we'll vote in a poll who the worst team is (30) to the best team (1) to see how we think the standings will look like for this coming up season.
> 
> However you can only vote once and not for your own team and must post in the vote for. I'll do that at the end of the draft though.




oh thats awesome i already no whos last


----------



## agent2421

Well if your willing to be in charge of the standings and averaging it out by all means we can do that. But getting all 30 teams to post there standings will be a job on it's own, oh well I like your idea better we'll do that.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Well if your willing to be in charge of the standings and averaging it out by all means we can do that. But getting all 30 teams to post there standings will be a job on it's own, oh well I like your idea better we'll do that.




I don't get what he is proposing, one person rank every team?


----------



## agent2421

yea he's saying that all 30 GM's post the order of teams from 1-30 (Not including there own I'm guessing) and we average it out or something. It's more work so I won't do it but if he wants to sure...


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> yea he's saying that all 30 GM's post the order of teams from 1-30 (Not including there own I'm guessing) and we average it out or something. It's more work so I won't do it but if he wants to sure...




Sounds cool, that is the best idea yet 

But make them PM it to you


----------



## agent2421

yea I'll do that after the draft is over.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys who's the BPA right now, someone good but cheap. Modo is away for the weekend and he told me to make his pick so yeah... need some ideas.


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> Hey guys who's the BPA right now, someone good but cheap. Modo is away for the weekend and he told me to make his pick so yeah... need some ideas.




steve begin


----------



## agent2421

I looked at his roster and he needs Defense.

How's Mathieu Dandenault? 1.725 (1 year)


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> I looked at his roster and he needs Defense.
> 
> How's Mathieu Dandenault? 1.725 (1 year)




sux and wont play this year at forward or defense...no room for him


----------



## agent2421

haha yeah I chose someone else instead.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

dang i wanted the person you chose for him


----------



## agent2421

in your list you had him as #3? So I think the other 2 will still be available. I'm sorry i didn't get it from your list, I looked at nhl.com stats and was trying to decide someone from there but now we're getting down to not many players left so it had to be him.


----------



## agent2421

Also I need everyone's Email Address so please give them to me. It's for the pool/stats I need to enter them in. If you want you can just PM me.


----------



## agent2421

The final schedule is officially updated in the pool stats, if any teams play twice please PM me because now they shouldn't and keep the emails coming.


----------



## Joey Moss

on the block for Carolina:
EVERYONE!

im looking to add some more entry picks and i need D give me some offers!


----------



## Hale The Villain

Consensus?


----------



## bloody_hell18

With the new trade I got my salary back, got 2 young players who will play a big role in our organization and the trade hopefully will bring us to a Stanley Cup this season. The pick in 09 was crucial since it's a deep draft so I hope I succeed this upcoming season.

ROSTER

Offense:

Patrick Elias - Jason Arnott - Bobby Ryan
Vyacheslav Kozlov- Patrick O'Sullivan - Patrick Eaves
Nick Foligno - Derek Armstrong - Danius Zubrus
Nigel Dawes - Kyle Turris - Adam Burish (E)

Scratches: Chris Thorburn

Defense:

Sergei Gonchar - Dennis Wideman
Cameron Barker - Andrew Ference
Denis Grebeshkov - Andy Greene

Goalies

Roberto Luongo
Patrick Lalime


Prospects:

1. Thomas Hickey
2. Thomas Greiss


----------



## TBLbrian

*ANNOUNCEMENT:*

Please make sure you check your rosters on the Pool Stats Page there are a bunch of players (mainly in these later rounds) that either don't have NHL contracts or the terms have not been disclosed. I'm only going by nhlnumbers.com, and they only have players that are main roster players

so if you could either A) sign them with Cantwell or B) Let me know the terms of the their contract i will fill them in.


thanks!

p.s. ROUND 18 is done. I will try to finish as much of it as i can up tomorrow. (and all trades are up 2 date as far as i know)


----------



## agent2421

Also trading is allowed until September 28. Then we'll have a short break so I can update all the teams on the website from Sept 28 - October 15 or something like that so I have enough time getting the rosters done without having to worry about trades.


----------



## TBLbrian

thoughts on the finalized roster? I think im pretty much done trade wise, unless someone comes at me with a solid offer. What do you think of The Tampa Bay Lighting.


#40 H.Zetterberg- #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula
#16 A.Ladd- #8 M.Lombardi- #15 T.Ruutu
#24 S.Walker-#39 T.Arnason-#56 C.Giroux
#57 B.Comeau-#11 R.Potulny-#25 C.Neil




#17 L.Visnovsky-#18 M.Carle
#58 K.Letang - #54 P.Ranger
#44 A.Sekera - #7 G.deVries

Goalies
#35 M.Turco
#31 P.Rinne


----------



## McRobbiezyg

solid.. lol rats.. my team looks like poop in comparison.. i still gotta draft me some defense

btw im looking to grab a pick before my next pick.. somewhere in there.


----------



## odishabs

Lets go people your telling me there is no interest in:

Jokinen
Cheechoo
Antropov
Brunette
Hemsky

????

hemsky would be the hardest to get....but i would be looking for a young future star centre and maybe some depth


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I got a question quys. We have two teams with a same player according to the roster page. There are two teams that have Ryan Suter. Who actually picked him first? 

Teams are: my Chicago Blackhawks and the Phoenix Coyotes


----------



## odishabs

Suter was on my team when i joined i will find out wwho picked him first...but ino he was chosen high


----------



## odishabs

sebster03 said:


> I got a question quys. We have two teams with a same player according to the roster page. There are two teams that have Ryan Suter. Who actually picked him first?
> 
> Teams are: my Chicago Blackhawks and the Phoenix Coyotes




68 PHO(Det,PIT) Ryan Suter 



he was not on your team befor the 4th round. From what I can see


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Well this is just great :@ How come he wasnt on the list when I drafted him :@ Great now I have change him for a sucky dude. Any ideas on players I can switch him for?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Hey guys .. im back 

you can send in your contract offers now ... & chocolate skittles if youd like to continue talks on one of your players im up for that ..

&

Welcome to all the new gm's that were hired when i was gonee ..


----------



## TBLbrian

sebster03 said:


> Well this is just great :@ How come he wasnt on the list when I drafted him :@ Great now I have change him for a sucky dude. Any ideas on players I can switch him for?




when did you pick him? i don't even see that on the list or the Pool Stats page...unless you picked him in the last 2 rounds??


----------



## agent2421

Wow sorry about that I didn't notice about Suter at all. I knew this was bound to happen but I'm surprised no one caught that for so long.


----------



## agent2421

Wait... When did Chicago take Ryan Suter? My firefox still says that only Phoenix took him at 68...


----------



## TBLbrian

same here..


----------



## Angelo25

Hi all. Thanks for letting me come here again. Big trade in the works. We'll post soon. Thanks again agent.


----------



## agent2421

No prob vancity, you were great when you had Edmonton so I couldn't turn you down.

Also I NEED all emails before September 18. The website is updated around September 18 (08/09) season so I have up until then to get all of them.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent you have my email right ?>


----------



## agent2421

I don't think so, even if I might PM me about it again. Also Trade before September 18, the deadline for trading is *September 17*. Then I'm going to enter all the names in, one by one for each team and you can trade again around *October 10 *so I don't have to change it right after I enter them.


----------



## agent2421

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

1.Once the draft is over all remaining player will go to UFA.

2. UFA will last until September 15

3. Teams with players in Minor leagues and not NHL need to get players from UFA to fill there roster out.

4. Also by September 15, everyone PM me or update there rosters in the rosters page. The rosters you send me is the roster I will be uploading on the website.

5. Remember to sign your players!


----------



## TBLbrian

rosters up to *round 19* are done on the Pool Stats page (i have to post these so i don't lose my place lol)

one problem im running into is rookie contracts and contracts that teams haven't officially announced. PLEASE check your rosters and if i don't have a contract down and you know the numbers please PM me with proof. or sign them with Cantwell.


----------



## agent2421

Also all fine's are taken away, the fines were put so you would make your picks on time and it worked pretty effectively. Since the beginning I never thought I'd actually go through with it since so many teams are close to the cap, so all fines are lifted.


----------



## TBLbrian

ROUND 20 is done.


please look it over, because some people's picks that arent on the chart i don't have, PM me when those are made or if they were made and i didnt see it.


----------



## MartyG77

Maybe we should start entry draft if we want this to be over by september 15?


----------



## TBLbrian

i agree with that, just start a new thread for the 2 round draft.


----------



## agent2421

I'm kind of busy this week (University starting) but maybe we can do it on a weekend from Friday-Sunday or something. I'm thinking I might just make a time for everyone. It should be done in 48 hours, 1 hour for everyone.

Example:

1:00 AM - 2:00 AM = Me
2:00 AM - 3:00 AM = next person

etc, etc.

For anyone who has a timeslot where they can't make it they can send in a list or something, this way it'll be done fairly quick.


----------



## TBLbrian

thats a good idea, or if they miss it just give them whoever went in that slot in real life or closest to it.


----------



## agent2421

yea that's also a good idea. We can do the entry draft anywhere in between 1-2 weeks I guess. It's a pretty tight schedule but to be done by the start of the season I think it's good. Everything else is all set for the season!


----------



## TBLbrian

this has gone really well so far!

once we got rid of all the crazyness and stuff its gone smooth and lately the trades have all been really fair and the teams are shaping up well.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus was accidentally given Colorado's pick of Kyle Cumiskey in the player chart.

Just a heads up.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Modo said:


> Columbus was accidentally given Colorado's pick of Kyle Cumiskey in the player chart.
> 
> Just a heads up.




Modo always on top of things .. lol


----------



## agent2421

How many times have I said this... he's not Modo... He's Dr. Peppa 





 Sorry Modo but this will haunt you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> How many times have I said this... he's not Modo... He's Dr. Peppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Modo but this will haunt you for the rest of your life.




Well at least he'll get chicks


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> Well at least he'll get chicks


----------



## agent2421

hey guys the entry draft timetable is up. Everyone has an assigned hour, it starts Friday September 12. If you know you can't make the pick send in lists otherwise we skip your turn and you don't pick until you come on. The people who have to make there picks at 4:00 - 5:00 AM, you don't have to stay up or get up that early so just send a list so I or someone else can make the pick for you. I suggest you send the list to 2 Managers so if one isn't on the other one hopefully can make the pick.

If we finish round 25 before the 12th then we don't need a time schedule.


----------



## Angelo25

hey agent if nyr picks come and vancityblues hasnt posted the trade yet just skip me.. k thanks


----------



## Ivey71

We should start the entry draft now ..

i cant wait 

i dont want to wait till september 12

Thats when i head to BC


----------



## agent2421

I would but some people are still in trade talks for the entry draft which is why I think we should finish of these 3-4 rounds quickly and then start it. 

Almost done!!!!


----------



## odishabs

Ivey71 said:


> We should start the entry draft now ..
> 
> i cant wait
> 
> i dont want to wait till september 12
> 
> Thats when i head to BC




I agree i thing we should start asap


----------



## fczfcz74

I am looking for draft picks. I can offer Gregory Cambell, Trevor Lewis or Beauchemin...


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus and Phoenix have reached a trade agreement.

Phoenix trades Andrej Meszaros, Kristian Huselius, Andrew Brunette, and picks #38 and #43 (previously acquired from Anaheim), in the entry draft

to Columbus, for:

Mike Green, Phil Kessel, Brian Rolston, and Columbus's upcoming pick # 643


----------



## odishabs

Modo said:


> Columbus and Phoenix have reached a trade agreement.
> 
> Phoenix trades Andrej Meszaros, Kristian Huselius, Andrew Brunette, and picks #38 and #43 (previously acquired from Anaheim), in the entry draft
> 
> to Columbus, for:
> 
> Mike Green, Phil Kessel, Brian Rolston, and Columbus's upcoming pick # 643




confirmed...none of the guys in this deal are moving but jokinen antropov dubinsky cheechoo are all available..


----------



## agent2421

just wondering...

If I draft Nycholat with my next pick, can I trade him to whatever team Ryan Shannon is on 

 Finally a trade I'm happy for. (In real life)


----------



## odishabs

*Phoenix would like to welcome mike green, phil kessel, and brian rolston to the organization.*


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

odishabs said:


> *Phoenix would like to welcome mike green, phil kessel, and brian rolston to the organization.*



huh? is that a trade?


----------



## Dr Pepper

I guess Mike Green's the Invisible Man, lol


----------



## odishabs

we feel that Mike green will be worth more than his big contract by the end of the deal...He should have a huge year..also kessels playoff performance should finnally give him the confidence he needs and brian rolstons leadership was needed on this team.


----------



## odishabs

Modo said:


> I guess Mike Green's the Invisible Man, lol




lol yeah to many pics for the text box lol


----------



## odishabs

Modo said:


> I guess Mike Green's the Invisible Man, lol




were do you pick in the first round?


----------



## Dr Pepper

12th.

And here's Columbus's near-complete roster as the draft winds down:

Huselius (4.750)-J. Staal (2.200)-Brunette (2.333)
Ryder (4.000)-Stoll (3.000)-Clark (2.633)
Lisin (0.850)-Reinprecht (2.000)-Hunter (2.000)
Ivanans (0.600)-Lindstrom (TBD)-Setoguchi (1.247)

Bieksa (3.750)-Meszaros (4.000)
Boucher (2.500)-Martinek (1.500)
Greene (1.150)-Smid (0.886)
Wagner (RFA)

DiPietro(4.500)
Stephan (0.485)

Cap Hit: 44,384,000
Cap Left: 12,316,000

Thoughts? Concerns? Not the best looking roster in the draft by any means, but pretty solid IMO.


----------



## agent2421

yea that was a trade. Personally I like what odishabs did, really good trade for him IMO. I might be a little biased but:

Mike Green > Andrej Mezsaros (and I'm a Sens fan)
Phil Kessel > Kristian Huselius 
Brian Rolst >/= Andrew Brunette


----------



## Angelo25

yeah agreed.. i think people trade for player value in the nhl rather than fantasy value.. and trading away a 50+ point young defenseman away just like that without any real value.. hurts modo in the long run.. good trade for odishabs... im respecting your trading skils! mad skillz yo


----------



## odishabs

angelo25 said:


> yeah agreed.. i think people trade for player value in the nhl rather than fantasy value.. and trading away a 50+ point young defenseman away just like that without any real value.. hurts modo in the long run.. good trade for odishabs... im respecting your trading skils! mad skillz yo




thanks alot guys like i said im a rook in this league but a vet in others..but im glad im a respected GM boyz i just eye what i think is needed period.


----------



## odishabs

also a big thanks to agent to giving me a shot here this is the only one that let me in i told you you wouldnt regret it


----------



## Dr Pepper

Oh, I see how it is, sure, take the new guy's side!  

While losing Green obviously hurts, I feel I added some more offensive punch at forward, and the 2 extra draft picks don't hurt either.

Having said that, my roster still needs some work, so any and all offers are welcome.


----------



## Angelo25

Modo said:


> Oh, I see how it is, sure, take the new guy's side!
> 
> While losing Green obviously hurts, I feel I added some more offensive punch at forward, and the 2 extra draft picks don't hurt either.
> 
> Having said that, my roster still needs some work, so any and all offers are welcome.




well the only reason why i liked his assets better than yours is that sure rolston has thrived playing in a defensive system, im not sure i can say the same thing about huselius. hitchcock is adamant that he wants players to be more responsible in his own zone and its safe to say that huselius has never been mistaken for a defensive forward. I do like that Meszaros will get PP minutes with Tampa but the players is only as good as their system and we have yet to see how good or how improved barry melrose as a coach. Especially when he's team are always built with toughness and not speed or skill. just my two cents!


----------



## odishabs

angelo25 said:


> well the only reason why i liked his assets better than yours is that sure rolston has thrived playing in a defensive system, im not sure i can say the same thing about huselius. hitchcock is adamant that he wants players to be more responsible in his own zone and its safe to say that huselius has never been mistaken for a defensive forward. I do like that Meszaros will get PP minutes with Tampa but the players is only as good as their system and we have yet to see how good or how improved barry melrose as a coach. Especially when he's team are always built with toughness and not speed or skill. just my two cents!




lol rolston is still in a defensive system, new jersey..the thing i like about rolston is he gets alot of powerplay goals bc he plays the point. I also like him as a player. I think this is kessels year two i honestky i gave up thos 2 picks bc i felt that in the second round no one would play in 5 years anyways...maybe u find a gem i hope you do but i think there is no way i get anything better than kessel in the second round.


----------



## Angelo25

odishabs said:


> *lol rolston is still in a defensive system*, new jersey..the thing i like about rolston is he gets alot of powerplay goals bc he plays the point. I also like him as a player. I think this is kessels year two i honestky i gave up thos 2 picks bc i felt that in the second round no one would play in 5 years anyways...maybe u find a gem i hope you do but i think there is no way i get anything better than kessel in the second round.




REALLY? I didnt know that NJ plays a defensive system. Thats news to me. * yeah i dont think you read my post properly*. It's ok, your new. I'll let it slide. Don't let it happen again!


----------



## odishabs

oops lol sorry angelo i was reading wrong obviously lol


----------



## Angelo25

odishabs said:


> oops lol sorry angelo i was reading wrong obviously lol




i'm just being a di*ck.. no worries!


----------



## odishabs

wat do u guys think of the new look yotes:

holmstrom-jokinen-hemsky
kessel-rolston-cheechoo
wellwood-dubinsky-antropov
tootoo-steckel-grabovski

x- kennedy

green-jones
suter-bergeron
fistric-tollefsen

x-subban

bryzgalov
bernier


----------



## Ivey71

odishabs said:


> I agree i thing we should start asap




Thank You


----------



## HockeyHooligans

Ok folks. I'm over the cap already and looking to move some salary so send some offers.

Modano
Boyle
McCabe
Jovanoski
McKee

Looking for D and a back-up goalie. Forwards also acceptable.


----------



## Ivey71

HockeyHooligans said:


> Ok folks. I'm over the cap already and looking to move some salary so send some offers.
> 
> Modano
> Boyle
> McCabe
> Jovanoski
> McKee
> 
> Looking for D and a back-up goalie. Forwards also acceptable.




I may be interested in Jovanoski & Boyle .. 

pm me if u wanna talk


----------



## Joey Moss

Carolina selects:






Aaron Ward


----------



## Joey Moss

OilGagner89 said:


> Carolina selects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Ward




woops wrong thread


----------



## Makeshift We Are

angelo25 said:


> i'm just being a di*ck.. no worries!




as usual?


----------



## Angelo25

Daniel Briere and Ryan Miller are available for top 5 overall picks in the NHL 2008 Entry Draft. Private Message me for offers.


----------



## Angelo25

Martin St. Louis is available. Looking for a sure fire prospects or a top 4 pick in the entry draft.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

the 20th and 41st picks in the entry draft are up for grabs


----------



## It Kills Me

Comments on my team please.

Cammalleri - Horcoff - Iginla
Cole - Connolly - Bertuzzi
Schaefer - Kelly - Stempniak
Schubert - Kreps - Orr/Hall

Tallinder - Kubina
Komisarek - Michalek
Clark - Robidas

Backstrom
Ersberg


----------



## 7th Player

Chocolate Skittles said:


> Comments on my team please.
> 
> Cammalleri - Horcoff - Iginla
> Cole - Connolly - Bertuzzi
> Schaefer - Kelly - Stempniak
> Schubert - Kreps - Orr/Hall
> 
> Tallinder - Kubina
> Komisarek - Michalek
> Clark - Robidas
> 
> Backstrom
> Ersberg




good group of forwards!!
Hope ur defense will rack up points and that backstrom will still be #1 goalie

good team


----------



## Hale The Villain

Me and Vancity have worked out a deal

To ANA: Ryan Shannon

To PHI: Jiri Novotny


----------



## Lundell4Prez

Looking to deal some youth for some roster spots... have loads of space.


ROSTER

Offense:

Zach Parise - Peter Mueller - Marian Hossa
Michael Frolik - Patrick Berglund - Nikolai Zherdev
Ville Leino - Gilbert Brule - Justin Williams
Per Ledin- Shawn Matthias - __________


Defense
Johnny Oduya - Karl Alzner
Peter Harrold- Cody Fransen
Bobby Sanguinetti - Andrew Hutchinson

Goalies
Jose Theodore
Ben Bishop

Prospects-
Michael Repik
Cal Clutterbuck


----------



## 7th Player

I usually dont put out players on the market but i might be willing to trade some players for the right offer

Pat Bergeron
Shane O Brien
Robyn Regehr
2nd round entry draft

pm me with with offers if ur interested


----------



## Angelo25

hey i know this is the wrong chat thread but this one has the most action. This trade is purely base on on season. Fedro thinks this is equal value. I just want to know if im right. I'm only considering GM's that have more than 500 posts: Shoot! My guys are in Bold.

Angelo25:*Kyle, Benoit Pouliot and Andrei Kostisyn and 4th round prospect*
for
fedro: Cherapanov, Riley Nash and Mason Raymon and Kesler

or

angelo : *Kyle Turris, Andrei Kostisyn and 4 round *
for
fedro :Cherapanov, Riley Nash and Kesler 

apparently this is fair value!


----------



## TBLbrian

if bold is who your getting, i say do it.

Andrei Kostisyn and Turris are future studs.


i don't think your giving up much.

i dont even see what your losing? maybe its just me lol


----------



## odishabs

sorry that is r*a*p*e


----------



## TBLbrian

i'm going to assume this is the final *Tampa Bay Lightning Roster* unless a really good trade comes up.


what do you all think? 

#40 H.Zetterberg- #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula 
#16 A.Ladd- #81 M.Lombardi- #15 T.Ruutu
#24 S.Walker-#91 S.Fedorov-#56 C.Giroux
#57 B.Comeau-#39 T.Arnason-#25 C.Neil

#17 L.Visnovsky-#18 M.Carle
#58 K.Letang - #54 P.Ranger
#44 A.Sekera - #7 G.deVries 

#35 M.Turco
#31 P.Rinne

Prospects:
#1 Simeon Varlamov
#21 Riley Holzapfel 

i think i did a good job of mixing youth and veterans, and i feel like i filled most holes i had, i have to go after a few free agents since im 1 draft pick and 1 entry draft pick short. but i feel very strongly about this team!


----------



## odishabs

sedin and upcoming pick for briere or sedin and 2nd round entry pick for briere...thats what i see as fair


----------



## odishabs

i think that you could win your division first off....definately a contender although maybe not the best.


----------



## TheNudge

hey angelo, are u there.

pm me back dude


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> if bold is who your getting, i say do it.
> 
> Andrei Kostisyn and Turris are future studs.
> 
> 
> i don't think your giving up much.
> 
> i dont even see what your losing? maybe its just me lol




no the highlighted ones are the ones that he wants! ive drafted them! Give me credit for my drafting skills and my bow hunting skills and so on..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Is fedro in this draft again


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> Is fedro in this draft again




haha no but he's trying to con me on the other draft thread. Listen people, i con you, you dont con me! HAHA some day this is going to bite me in the arse.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I also con people 

hard to con a fellow con'er tho


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> I also con people
> 
> hard to con a fellow con'er tho




exactly.. it takes one to know one.. hey didnt i con you to giving me a first rounder for the team franchise.. angelo 1 - cantwell 0 
AHHA..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

i also got a first rounder 

1 - 1


----------



## agent2421

Hey actually I don't know why the Atlanta GM isn't making his picks even though he's been on for the past 2 days so Fedro is officially back, I think me and him just got of to a bad start. I've seen him checking out my draft even after I fired him and I know he'll make his picks, so welcome back Fedro.


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> i also got a first rounder
> 
> 1 - 1




yeah but not from me. it has to be some assets derived from me. 

angelo 1 still - cantwell 0 ahha


----------



## Cal Vandelay

ah well it let me aquire the 3rd overall pick its all good 

&
What Fedro is back ?  
Sad day it is ..

& 

My Pick is Avaiable .. looking for a entry draft pick .. or a 3rd pairing defencemen .. i will wait for 15-20 mins ..


----------



## agent2421

I dunno , I said yes for Fedro because he Pm'd me quite a bit to give him one more chance, however to be fair I will watch his trades, and he can make a minimum of 2 trades this month. Any unfair trades and I'll step in and say no.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Its not the trades that bug me ..

its his crazy pm's saying hes interested in all my players .. and for me to make him an offer .. 

anyway , good luck fedro


----------



## agent2421

I'll tell him to stop that to...


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> I'll tell him to stop that to...




Dont worry about, im good with a 2nd chance .. just dont bring back gagnerforgod or whatever


----------



## agent2421

cantwell7 said:


> Dont worry about, im good with a 2nd chance .. just dont bring back gagnerforgod or whatever






**** no not him... I'm only giving Fedro a chance because he seems to be really really interested and really wants to come back, I also think we got on the wrong start because I thought he was like 5 by the way he typed but it's because English is his 2nd language.


----------



## TheNudge

Sorry guys..


Let s start fresh..

So how s every one..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Good , now if you get back to me on those trade talks .. it would be even better


----------



## TheNudge

yep, 

by the way I m not 5.

It s just write too fast and all ways read what I say and then i see my errors..


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> Dont worry about, im good with a 2nd chance .. just dont bring back gagnerforgod or whatever




haha yeah after i played him... i wanted a draft off with that kid!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Last call for the pick


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Complete Roster .. hows it look

ROSTER

*Offense*


*Brenden Morrow* - *Scott Gomez* - *Radim Vrbata*
*Johan Franzen *- *Brad Boyes* - *Steve Sullivan*
*Scottie Upshall *- *James Sheppard* - *Kyle Chipchura*
*Tom Kostopoulos* -* Paul Gaustad* - *Jared Boll*


*Defense*

*Brian Rafaski*- *Brent Burns*
*Paul Mara* - *Marek Zidlicky *
*Matt Lashoff* - *Greg Zanon*

*Goalies*

*Martin Broduer*
*Ty Conklin*



*Prospects *


*1. James van Riemsdyk*
*2. Ryan McDonagh*
*3. Johnathan Blum*​


----------



## TBLbrian

overall i think its pretty good. your offense is only ok to me, 

Morrow and Gomez a good pick, but Vrbata is boom or bust 
your 2nd line depends on Sullivan's injury problems and if Franzen can live up to the playoff hype.


your Defence is very good, one of my favorites, good value for the price

and with Brodeur in net your guaranteed plenty of games. and i don't know follow detriot as much but i know that Howard is coming close to playing in NHL regularly so it depends on that for Conklin.

i think you will be in the top 10


----------



## TheNudge

Hey;

Could u rate my team.

Atlanta GM

Foward

1. Daymond Langkow - Malkin - Ales Kotalik
2. Tucker - Marc Savard - Marco Sturm
3. Jochen hecht- Alexei Ponikarvosky - Brandon Bochenski
4. Mike York - Todd White - Mayers Jamal


Defence;

1. Paul Martin - Ron Hainsey
2. Kent Huskin - Josh Gorge
3. Jeff Schultz - Trevor Daily

Goalies:

1. Thomas Vokoun
2.

Replacement: 

1. Kevin Klein
2. Lasse Kukkonen


What u think guys


----------



## TBLbrian

other than Savard and your first line...nothing really impresses me

Vokun is a good goalie, but he isn't on the best team, even though with their improved defense certain numbers might go up.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I don't like my roster too much lol. I think it isin't the best but I'll work on it. I really want Sundin off this roster  I didn't even pick the guy it's the GM before me that did.



ROSTER

Offensive Line #1: LW,DanyHealtey C,Mats Sundin RW,Brian Gionta
Offensive Line #2: LW,Jussi Jokinen C,Matt Stajan RW,Alexander Radulov
Offensive Line #3: LW,Angelo Esposito C,Jeff Halpern RW,Georges Laraque
Offensive Line#4: LW,Maksim Mayorov C,Maxim Lapierre RW,Joel Perrault 
Defensive Line#1: Wade Redden and Anton Volchenkov
Defensive Line#2: Steve Montador and Keith Ballard
Defensive Line#3 Alexei Semenov and Hal Gill

Goalie: Martin Gerber
Backup: Jaroslav Halak


----------



## Cal Vandelay

at least 3 guys arent even going to be playing in the NHL this year..

Radulov , Esposito & Mayorov and then you have Sundin soo it could use some work ..


----------



## TBLbrian

+halpren is out at least till December.


----------



## Angelo25

Daniel Briere is available. Please private message me for offers.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

this league sucks for those grabbing defensive d-men lol.. doesn't count hits or shot blocks or anything... offensive d-men ftw!


----------



## agent2421

haha I agree, I wish the site could keep track of those but it doesn't. They add features alot though every year I think so hopefully next year they'll have a farm team added and different points for Defensive Defesnemen.


----------



## agent2421

Guys please PM me with emails, I need them when I enter the stats in. If I don't get your email, you won't be able to log in to see your stats.


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> Guys please PM me with emails, I need them when I enter the stats in. If I don't get your email, you won't be able to log in to see your stats.




i sent u mine, did u get it?


----------



## agent2421

yep I got yours 

So far I have 14 out of the 30 GM's.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

i cant remember if i sent mine or not ..

i think i did ..


----------



## agent2421

Yep you sent yours as well.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Vancity was just on .. and its his pick.. did he send a list too anyone ?


----------



## Makeshift We Are

why did u let fedro back in? what the heck man?
just kuz he is french and trying to speak english u take pity on him?
why cant i have a second chance? why cant him and i keep, like the same team? ill be an assistant.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Gagner4God said:


> why did u let fedro back in? what the heck man?
> just kuz he is french and trying to speak english u take pity on him?
> why cant i have a second chance? why cant him and i keep, like the same team? ill be an assistant.




how about , NO!


----------



## agent2421

Gagner4God said:


> why did u let fedro back in? what the heck man?
> just kuz he is french and trying to speak english u take pity on him?
> why cant i have a second chance? why cant him and i keep, like the same team? ill be an assistant.




why must you keep returning...


----------



## agent2421

Wow guys today's been amazing, 18 Picks!!! that's the speed we should be at! It'll be up till 20 by the end of today or something like that.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Great DAy !!!!

Little Side Note .. 

To Everyone in my league .. the Threads have been moved to the Fantasy hockey & Games fourm


----------



## fczfcz74

Can anyone update the "Agent 2421 Official Pool Stats" tread? It would make a better overview...


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

agent2421 said:


> why must you keep returning...



can we contact a mod to prevent him from entering this thread?


----------



## agent2421

fczfcz74 said:


> Can anyone update the "Agent 2421 Official Pool Stats" tread? It would make a better overview...




if you mean update so it's higher on the list it will be soon. Im thinking about making that a chat thread during the regular season where we can talk about the match-ups and stuff like that so it doesn't disappear.

If you mean update as in update to now, we're doing the best we can.


----------



## TBLbrian

fczfcz74 said:


> Can anyone update the "Agent 2421 Official Pool Stats" tread? It would make a better overview...




i'm trying to keep them updated the best i can with school and stuff i've had a harder time but most of the "main" rosters should be completed. 

most of the last few rounds of picks are the spares/prospects and only 2 of them will count against the cap. so the numbers should be about right

bare with me, ill try to update them by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus and Chicago have reached a trade agreement.

To Columbus:

Mats Sundin, and Jussi Jokinen

to Chicago:

Andrew Brunette and Trent Hunter.

Should Sundin retire, Andrew Brunette will be returned to the Blue Jackets, most likely at a very favourable discount.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

I accept the deal


----------



## agent2421

*ANNOUNCEMENT* 

*Guys I have 16/30 emails, please PM me them soon otherwise I can't add your team on the site. *


----------



## stupendousman

You have mine, right agent?


----------



## agent2421

nope you never sent me yours.


----------



## TBLbrian

got my email??


----------



## agent2421

yes I do


----------



## TBLbrian

hey, whats the minimum a team can spend?? there are a few teams that really need to get their salary stuff situated soon. 

i should hopefully have the pool stats rosters up to date soon, right now up to *round 20* is done.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I hate to be doing this on Agents thread ,but there is one spot left in My League if anyone is interested , please pm me


----------



## agent2421

What do you mean what's the minimum a team can spend? After 56.7M they must try getting trades done or buyout a player to get under the salary cap.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

I think hes talking about the Cap Floor , like LA right now in the real NHL lol .. is under the Cap Floor .

im not exactly sure how much it is tho


----------



## Cal Vandelay

If anyone needs a extra pick ( my last pick ) , they can pretty much have mine .. my line-up is set ..

i will ask for a little return tho 

pm me if u want it


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Hey i got access to a computer today while on my vacation in Europe
what am i to do with J.Hamilton (he's officially signed a minor-league contract with Chicago Wolves)
also what happen if I m short two nhl Dmen


----------



## agent2421

1. Trade
2. Players left from Free Agency which occurs after the draft.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

thanks a lot 
(wow the draft has gone really quickly)


----------



## agent2421

Yea I'm quite surprised it's almost finished. There's about 4 rounds to go including the entry drafts and we're done!

I still want people to be in this draft though afterwards, since it is a keeper league, if you don't show signs of any participation or could care less about this draft it will be given to another team.

Example: Your on for 2-3 months and you don't come once to say anything on the chat thread or how your team is doing....


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Im in it until the stops  lol


----------



## agent2421

Just to tell you guys as soon as the draft is over we're gonna do the entry draft so if you want to move up in the draft you can do the trades and stuff now. Let's see if Toronto trades Stamkos or not


----------



## Hale The Villain

Would anyone like to do a minor deal?

My 25th overall for a 2nd round pick in the entry draft?

PM if you do


----------



## HockeyHooligans

One of McCabe/Jovanoski/Boyle have to go from my team. 

Please send an offer where I am losing cap space, not even or taking on. Prefer to deal McCabe but the others are availible for right price. 

Plus I have Selanne on my team, do I need to submit a contract for him like a one year deal or how does that work since he's not signed yet.


----------



## agent2421

yea you have to talk to Cantwell and sign a contract. 

Franistek Kaberle is available for Ottawa, please PM me for offers.


----------



## Angelo25

Lecavalier and St. Louis are available.. PM for offers need to shed salary.. looking for young players


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

I want to trade Christensen and Brian Boyle, if anyone is interested. I'm looking for a winger instead of a centre.


----------



## Angelo25

C'mon oyu guys.. any trade offers?? St. Louis is available.. any trade offers...


----------



## agent2421

I would but I'm over the cap so I can't...


----------



## Angelo25

haha i know... and the only guy that wants to trade with me is salary for salary.. arggg


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

yeah, dont be surprise no one offers you. I only get one bloody offer for crosby.


----------



## TheNudge

Hey guys I want to get a 1 st round entry pick or trade my first entry pick.

By the way it the 3rd pick, so the asking price is high.

So I m in need of a D.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> yeah, dont be surprise no one offers you. I only get one bloody offer for crosby.




Chimera for Crosby? Dupuis for Crosby? Koistinen for Crosby? Shannon for Crosby?

Haha now you have 5 offers


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

I am surprised you didnt say 11th round in prospect draft : P. Anyways, whoever offers me a deal for Crosby, i need a first line center, a first pair defenseman and a first pick in the prospect draft.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Well there's only one "first pick" in the prospect draft, unless you meant first rounder.

I've got 12th overall, is that good enough?


----------



## Hale The Villain

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> I am surprised you didnt say 11th round in prospect draft : P. Anyways, whoever offers me a deal for Crosby, i need a first line center, a first pair defenseman and a first pick in the prospect draft.




Good luck


----------



## Cal Vandelay

He needs alot of things


----------



## TBLbrian

i made a pretty fair offer i thought.


no one is giving that much up for Crosby, that would just be dumb.


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> i made a pretty fair offer i thought.
> 
> 
> no one is giving that much up for Crosby, that would just be dumb.




I am sure that a team in real life would snatch up Crosby without a doubt for that package but this is a fantasy draft and points is what matters


----------



## TBLbrian

exactly..Zetterberg was in my offer


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> exactly..Zetterberg was in my offer




I offered Jason Chimera


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> I offered Jason Chimera




I offered him Ray Emery... oh wait...


----------



## Angelo25

i offered him lecavalier. lol


----------



## odishabs

angelo25 said:


> i offered him lecavalier. lol




my offer was definately the best for him....jeff finger for sid straight up.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Where is " Downie Did It " ? 

he hasnt made a pick in years lol

Should we just auto hhim some players... and get back on track here .. insted of having 5 guys in the system


----------



## Ivey71

We should start the Entry Draft Today !!

I really want to get that started i have a few picks , and i can wait to use them


----------



## agent2421

lol Downie Did It has told me he's very busy or w/e and he'll make his picks "soon". It's his loss if he doesn't pick now he'll end up getting worse players but he will make them at some point. 

Also we're almost done the actual draft so we can just wait to do the entry draft.


----------



## Ivey71

Wait ?? noooo 

lol


----------



## odishabs

Ivey71 said:


> Wait ?? noooo
> 
> lol




i agree lol i see no reason for waiting agent lol....do your thing...lol


----------



## McRobbiezyg

dude!! do i own kopitar!? lol it isn't in the official pool stats but i looked through the trades and saw nobody that owned him.. and he was picked by me. im going to assume this unless proved otherwise


----------



## TBLbrian

robbiezyg said:


> dude!! do i own kopitar!? lol it isn't in the official pool stats but i looked through the trades and saw nobody that owned him.. and he was picked by me. im going to assume this unless proved otherwise




was he traded or something??

i might have just made a mistake, im not sure. let me know and i'll fix it if it is


----------



## McRobbiezyg

i dont see him anywhere in the trades and he was drafted by me using the pick i got from the vancouver trade with getzlaf

when i said drafted be me.. i mean drafted by new jersey

edit: lol we've lost kopitar!


----------



## agent2421

yep you own Kopitar... that makes your line-up so much better.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

i agree COMPLETELY. balllinn... 
Tomas Vanek - Anze Kopitar - G. Latendresse 
Sergei Samsonov - Micheal Nylander - Taylor Pyatt
Steve Ott - Doug Weight - Fernando Pisani
Colton Gillies - James Neal - Ryan Jones


Mark Streit - Chris Phillips
Mike Weber - Adrian Aucoin
Derek Joslin - Jeff Woywitka

Vesa Toskala
Peter Budaj

C - Logan Couture
D - Ivan Vishnevskiy
G - Justin Pogge

dougie weight is now on the line he should be on, pyatt should be on the 3rd line on a team.. lol like my 4th line of people that i hope will make their respective teams this season along with weber and joslin which i hope make their teams this season.


----------



## agent2421

This is a warning for:

St. Louis	*Lewek *
Toronto	*myszkiewiczd*

They both have missed many picks, haven't been in this draft for long, and show almost no interest in the draft... I've also seen them on & not make the picks.

They have until tomorrow or their both fired.


----------



## agent2421

*League News*

When the draft finishes there will be a trade block forum... do not post chatter in the thread until all 30 teams have posted who's on there trade block. It's kind of like rosters but for trades. After all 30 teams post who's on the trade block, it'll be a thread to discuss trades, your opinions etc.

Also if you know your done trading, PM me your roster that you want in the season.

12 forwards
6 Defense
2 Goalies

Scratches...
Prospects


People in this draft need to know it's a keeper league, so you have to do the trade block thing... and Pm me rosters etc... some people still haven't updated the rosters in the roster's thread..


----------



## Joey Moss

Agent has told me i have missed a pick... i still dont no where it is on the front page but Carolina would like to take Karlin Skrastins.


----------



## agent2421

*League News*

Trade freeze occurs from *September 16 - October 16 *

After October 16 trades will be weekly, you can trade a player at any time but it won't be done until after the game is over. Think of each week as a really really long game.

The trade will be effective after the week/game is over...


----------



## agent2421

St. Louis Lewek
Toronto myszkiewiczd

they have both been fired.


----------



## TheNudge

Hey,

agent- I ll take over Toronto if it s possible..


----------



## agent2421

nope Fedro, you already have 1 team... I'm contacting someone else for one of these 2 teams...


----------



## Cal Vandelay

oh lord


----------



## agent2421

cantwell7 said:


> oh lord


----------



## Cal Vandelay

im sorry ..i jump the gun a little .. but he cant have another teamm .. it would be complete mayhaem


----------



## agent2421

I already said no... 

I think Snipeshow might be interested... he's in the league your running as well.


----------



## TheNudge

I m sorry,

just saying.

Cool, cool. Just trying to help..


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> I already said no...
> 
> I think Snipeshow might be interested... he's in the league your running as well.




haha you guys are so mean.. fedro.. im dopping out of your draft.. im too good for it.. sorry..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> haha you guys are so mean.. fedro.. im dopping out of your draft.. im too good for it.. sorry..




hahahahahah 

best thing iv heard all day./


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> hahahahahah
> 
> best thing iv heard all day./




well its true.. i just joined your league cantwell.. and im in three fantasy drafts here already.. something has to give.. and i was going to win his league anyways.. so screw it!


----------



## TBLbrian

now that was a good pace 


lists FTW!


----------



## agent2421

lol yeah!!! Very close to being done now.

If anyone knows somebody who wants to join tell them 2 teams are available, I kind of want to have all 30 people before I enter rosters in.


----------



## odishabs

agent2421 said:


> lol yeah!!! Very close to being done now.
> 
> If anyone knows somebody who wants to join tell them 2 teams are available, I kind of want to have all 30 people before I enter rosters in.




enter the rosters in where?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

odishabs said:


> enter the rosters in where?




wooo.. calm down .. inthe website that will be looking after the stats ..

I also remind everyone .. that id like to sign all the young players you want signed for this year .. but dont feel pressured .. theres always next year ..

But i want all that done by by Sunday .. because the FA period will be starting


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Start up the entry draft .. !!!


----------



## Dr Pepper

Entering the entry draft, here's Columbus's final roster.


Huselius (4.750)-Sundin (6.700)-St. Louis (5.250)
J. Jokinen (1.8125)-Stoll (3.000)-Ryder (4.000)
Lisin (0.850)-Reinprecht (2.000)-Setoguchi (1.247)
Ivanans (0.600)-Clark (2.633)-Hunter (2.000)

Spacek (3.333333)-Meszaros (4.000)
Boucher (2.500)-Martinek (1.500)
M. Greene (1.150)-Smid (0.886)

DiPietro(4.500)
Stephan (0.485)

Prospects:
Nikulin
Matsumoto
Osala

Obviously quite a bit hinging on Sundin returning, but once (if) he does, I think I'm in pretty good shape.


----------



## TBLbrian

Modo said:


> Entering the entry draft, here's Columbus's final roster.
> 
> 
> Huselius (4.750)-Sundin (6.700)-St. Louis (5.250)
> J. Jokinen (1.8125)-Stoll (3.000)-Ryder (4.000)
> Lisin (0.850)-Reinprecht (2.000)-Setoguchi (1.247)
> Ivanans (0.600)-Clark (2.633)-Hunter (2.000)
> 
> Spacek (3.333333)-Meszaros (4.000)
> Boucher (2.500)-Martinek (1.500)
> M. Greene (1.150)-Smid (0.886)
> 
> DiPietro(4.500)
> Stephan (0.485)
> 
> Prospects:
> Nikulin
> Matsumoto
> Osala
> 
> Obviously quite a bit hinging on Sundin returning, but once (if) he does, I think I'm in pretty good shape.




i like your team, i worry about the offensive depth. Jussi Jokinen may or may not get much of a chance to play in Tampa and Sundin is obviously a huge risk. Your going to need Ryder to have a bounce back season and same with Stoll. I think your defense is your strongest asset. but thats just IMO.


----------



## TBLbrian

Tampa's Final Roster: what do you think??

*
#40 H.Zetterberg- #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula
#16 A.Ladd- #8 M.Lombardi- #15 T.Ruutu
#56 C.Giroux-#91 S.Fedorov-#25 C.Neil
#57 B.Comeau-#39 T.Arnason-#24 S.Walker



#17 L.Visnovsky-#18 M.Carle
#58 K.Letang - #54 P.Ranger
#44 A.Sekera - #7 G.deVries

#35 M.Turco
#31 P.Rinne​*
_Prospects:
#1 Simeon Varlamov
#21 Riley Holzapfel
#29 Lauri Korpikoski
#27 Carl Sneep_​


----------



## Hale The Villain

So me and Dr. Peppa have been talking and he has given me Steven Wagner with my future considerations aquired in the Spezza deal

I welcome Wagner to the club


----------



## Angelo25

im not even going to bother posting both of my teams.. too good.. lol ahha


----------



## TBLbrian

angelo25 said:


> im not even going to bother posting both of my teams.. too good.. lol ahha




your so cocky...


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> your so cocky...




haha hey this draft wouldnt be the same without me..


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> Tampa's Final Roster: what do you think??
> 
> *
> #40 H.Zetterberg- #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula
> #16 A.Ladd- #8 M.Lombardi- #15 T.Ruutu
> #56 C.Giroux-#91 S.Fedorov-#25 C.Neil
> #57 B.Comeau-#39 T.Arnason-#24 S.Walker
> 
> 
> 
> #17 L.Visnovsky-#18 M.Carle
> #58 K.Letang - #54 P.Ranger
> #44 A.Sekera - #7 G.deVries
> 
> #35 M.Turco
> #31 P.Rinne​*
> _Prospects:
> #1 Simeon Varlamov
> #21 Riley Holzapfel
> #29 Lauri Korpikoski
> #27 Carl Sneep_​




one of those boom or bust teams... but i really like forwards.. ladd and ruutu might break out and if they do i actually see you in the top 3.. you might even beat out cantwell cuz turco is amazing!


----------



## TBLbrian

i'll give ya that 


there are a few GM's on here that really make this what it is, and i would bet that they will finish in the top half of the standings.


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> Tampa's Final Roster: what do you think??
> 
> *
> #40 H.Zetterberg- #19 B.Richards- #51 V.Filppula
> #16 A.Ladd- #8 M.Lombardi- #15 T.Ruutu
> #56 C.Giroux-#91 S.Fedorov-#25 C.Neil
> #57 B.Comeau-#39 T.Arnason-#24 S.Walker
> 
> 
> 
> #17 L.Visnovsky-#18 M.Carle
> #58 K.Letang - #54 P.Ranger
> #44 A.Sekera - #7 G.deVries
> 
> #35 M.Turco
> #31 P.Rinne​*
> _Prospects:
> #1 Simeon Varlamov
> #21 Riley Holzapfel
> #29 Lauri Korpikoski
> #27 Carl Sneep_​




I think your team is boom or bust. Ladd, Lombardi and Ruutu all have the chance to shine or destroy your team as well as Sergei Fedorov, Sekera and Carle. Giroux might not get any playing time in Philly this year and Visnovsky could end up bombing the season if he plays bad on the Oilers. I think you are a top 10 team this year but your prospect pool is lacking.

Any comments on my roster?

Martin Erat - Jason Spezza - Dustin Brown
Patric Hornqvist - Eric Belanger - Mark Parrish
Daniel Carcillo (E) - Brad Richardson - Mikael Samuelsson
Jason Chimera - Ryan Shannon - Pascal Dupuis

Zdeno Chara - Chris Pronger
Joni Pitkanen - Alexandre Picard
Ville Koistinen - Steve Wagner

Pascal Leclaire
_________

Prospects

1. Nathan Gerbe
2. Chad Kolarik
3. Brian Salcido
4. Daniel Larsson
5. Kyle Quincey
6. Michal Neuvirth


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> I think your team is boom or bust. Ladd, Lombardi and Ruutu all have the chance to shine or destroy your team as well as Sergei Fedorov, Sekera and Carle. Giroux might not get any playing time in Philly this year and Visnovsky could end up bombing the season if he plays bad on the Oilers. I think you are a top 10 team this year but your prospect pool is lacking.
> 
> Any comments on my roster?
> 
> Martin Erat - Jason Spezza - Dustin Brown
> Patric Hornqvist - Eric Belanger - Mark Parrish
> Daniel Carcillo (E) - Brad Richardson - Mikael Samuelsson
> Jason Chimera - Ryan Shannon - Pascal Dupuis
> 
> Zdeno Chara - Chris Pronger
> Joni Pitkanen - Alexandre Picard
> Ville Koistinen - Steve Wagner
> 
> Pascal Leclaire
> _________
> 
> Prospects
> 
> 1. Nathan Gerbe
> 2. Chad Kolarik
> 3. Brian Salcido
> 4. Daniel Larsson
> 5. Kyle Quincey
> 6. Michal Neuvirth




your d will carry you.. arguably one of the best offensive d group.. secondary scoring is suspect.. besides brown, erat and spezza, your going to need one of your guys to step up.. samuelsson or dupuis or even carcillo


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> your d will carry you.. arguably one of the best offensive d group.. secondary scoring is suspect.. besides brown, erat and spezza, your going to need one of your guys to step up.. samuelsson or dupuis or even carcillo




The thing I like is every one of my 2nd-4th lines looks like an above average 3rd line

I think I won't have a problem with secondary scoring.....at least not in 2 years


----------



## agent2421

wait im confused.. did you trade for Spezza? I am so out of this draft right now it's not even funny, I have like no time for it... which is why I'm not really chatting on here much, usually just minimize the hfboards.com thing by mock drafts.

I'll try going on soon though to actually Update some stuff... it's getting quite busy for me so yeah. Draft's lookin good though and I agree without some of these people the draft wouldn't be the way it is.


----------



## Dr Pepper

He acquired Spezza from me a while back, in a deal that also involved future considerations going his way, which we agreed would basically be a player of my choosing.

Wagner happened to be that player.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Columbus: Andrew Cogliano, Kevin Bieksa, Brian Rolston, Pick 257, Pick 284

Anaheim: Jason Spezza, Martin Erat, Andrej Meszaros, Pick 251, Pick 317 and future considerations 

That one


----------



## agent2421

oh okay cool... sounds good I'll update that soon...


----------



## Angelo25

wow agent we've gone through so much with this draft.. and were in our last round.. its like our little baby growing up and going to college.. i cant help feel a little sentimental.. and thanks for the gms that have sticked it out through the beginning


----------



## agent2421

wtf I've known you for 2 months and I'm a baby... 

haha I can't believee we actually finished though.. who would'a thunk that a guy with 1 post when starting this actually ended up finishing it in a fair amount of time.


Are u drunk Angelo?


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> wtf I've known you for 2 months and I'm a baby...
> 
> haha I can't believee we actually finished though.. who would'a thunk that a guy with 1 post when starting this actually ended up finishing it in a fair amount of time.
> 
> 
> Are u drunk Angelo?





haha i was referring to the draft.. and no im not drunk.. i wish though.. totally off topic.. but i just watch the pilot episode of fringe and i really like it..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*ROSTER

Offense


Brenden Morrow - Scott Gomez - Radim Vrbata
Johan Franzen - Brad Boyes - Steve Sullivan
Scottie Upshall - James Sheppard - Kyle Chipchura
Tom Kostopoulos - Paul Gaustad - Jared Boll


Defense

Brian Rafaski- Brent Burns
Paul Mara - Marek Zidlicky 
Matt Lashoff - Greg Zanon

Goalies

Martin Broduer
Ty Conklin



Prospects 


1. James van Riemsdyk
2. Ryan McDonagh
3. Johnathan Blum
4. Riku Helenius​*

Final Roster heading into day 1 .. * thats with no further roster moves *


Im goina head and say i think i have the best prospects in the league 

JVR , McDonagh , Blum & Helenius .. im set for know and the future


----------



## agent2421

angelo25 said:


> haha i was referring to the draft.. and no im not drunk.. i wish though.. totally off topic.. but i just watch the pilot episode of fringe and i really like it..






I watched the pilot episode as well, it seems like it might be good.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent can we start the entry draft ...


i wanna sign some of those left over prospects  lol


----------



## agent2421

yea we will soon... I've been pretty buys lately so if we can do the entry draft on Friday evening or Saturday it'll be better. If we get to that before it'll be fine as well.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

We should just start it and if people want to pick they can .. i will pm the people that are up .. i will take care of if u'd like ..


----------



## agent2421

well first we would need someone to overtake Toronto... If you can get 2 people from your league to join we can start it now. But someone needs Toronto and Stamkos will most likely go to them unless they trade the pick.


----------



## WHAfanatic

Hey guys,

I took over toronto.

I have a few questions though:
- is the regular draft over? It looked to me like there was still round 25 to go.
- I notice Toronto has a few blank spots in the later rounds of drafting. Do those stay unfilled or can I draft guys now (or even after rnd 25 but before FAs are signed)?
- if there is still drafting to be done, is there a list of available players somewhere or is it up each GM to keep an accurate list?
- are there any critical tasks that need to be done for Toronto, right now?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

WHAfanatic said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I took over toronto.
> 
> I have a few questions though:
> *- is the regular draft over? It looked to me like there was still round 25 to go.*
> - I* notice Toronto has a few blank spots in the later rounds of drafting*. Do those stay unfilled or can I draft guys now (or even after rnd 25 but before FAs are signed)?
> - if there is still drafting to be done, is there a list of available players somewhere or is it up each GM to keep an accurate list?
> - are there any critical tasks that need to be done for Toronto, right now?






WE are in the middle of round 25

The Blank spots is from the former GM who wasnt making his picks ... you can go ahead and make those picks now ...

As for the players left .. i really dont keep track .. i just have players in mind , and when it was my turn id check if they were picked .. all my players were picked off the top of my head.

&
Im the player management rep .. so if your looking to sign a player .. u come to me ... good luck


----------



## WHAfanatic

Okay thanx, I'll get on that asap


----------



## agent2421

welcome to the draft and thanks for joining


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Can we start the entry draft now ?


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> Can we start the entry draft now ?




Wow are you ever anxious


----------



## agent2421

yea he can start it now... depends if he wants to trade though, there's no set time for the entry draft so if he wants to trade his 1st pick for some value he can.


----------



## WHAfanatic

Nah, I'm taking Stamkos, so if u want to start, that's my official pick.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> yea he can start it now... depends if he wants to trade though, there's no set time for the entry draft so if he wants to trade his 1st pick for some value he can.




So we are doing this in the same thread?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> Wow are you ever anxious




i know .. i wanna sign the left overs.. 

not all ... but some i know wont be picked


----------



## agent2421

yeah I already have too many threads and will add another one or so, so we'll use the same thread. If you guys can PM the next person it'll be great...


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> yeah I already have too many threads and will add another one or so, so we'll use the same thread. If you guys can PM the next person it'll be great...




Yeah, maybe rename the thread Agent2421 Fantasy/Prospect Draft Thread

And yeah we will, I can't belive how lazy we are compared to you

You PM everyone while guys like us won't even PM the next guy up


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> Yeah, maybe rename the thread Agent2421 Fantasy/Prospect Draft Thread
> 
> And yeah we will, I can't belive how lazy we are compared to you
> 
> You PM everyone while guys like us won't even PM the next guy up




yeah i know eh...


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> yeah i know eh...




eh


----------



## Angelo25

pittsburgh is willing to trade down their entry draft pick 5th overall


----------



## WHAfanatic

Note to everyone: Datsyuk and Pronger are available and teams that can offer 1st round picks this year in a package for them are going to have the advantage.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I got a new idea. I prefer to do it as #2 so that teams don't get stacked and keep signing these young prospects and it'll be fair for everyone. Which one do you vote for?

1. All remaining players go to UFA (prospects & actual nhl players)

OR

2. All NHL Players go to UFA (We will do another draft next summer with the remaining prospects) *If the prospect probably will play on the team you can sign them as well*


----------



## Angelo25

2nd one


----------



## Hale The Villain

WHAfanatic said:


> Note to everyone: Datsyuk and Pronger are available and teams that can offer 1st round picks this year in a package for them are going to have the advantage.




I have Pronger dude


----------



## TBLbrian

2nd one, that way a team can't just load up and if they are short players its their own faults.


----------



## agent2421

WHAfanatic said:


> Note to everyone: Datsyuk and Pronger are available and teams that can offer 1st round picks this year in a package for them are going to have the advantage.




Remember to check the Official Stats Pool for the updated rosters because the one in the rosters thread might not be updated from the old user.


----------



## agent2421

Yea I like the 2nd idea myself. You can still pick legitimate NHL'ers such as Mike Sillinger but not a prospect since we can do prospects later. You can sign prospects who might/probably will play at least 30-40 games or so.


----------



## TBLbrian

quick ?


i'm trying to update the pool stats page with the trades but it has *Jordan Staal* on toronto can someone explain the link of trades that ended him up in New York, i might just be a trade behind somewhere.

thanks


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> quick ?
> 
> 
> i'm trying to update the pool stats page with the trades but it has *Jordan Staal* on toronto can someone explain the link of trades that ended him up in New York, i might just be a trade behind somewhere.
> 
> thanks




id be pretty pissed if i dont have staal


----------



## agent2421

nvm it was...

To Columbus Jaroslav Spacek and Martin St. Louis


To NYR: Jordan Staal, Kevin Bieksa, Joakim Lindstrom and a 2nd round entry draft pick (#43, previously acquired from Phoenix)


----------



## agent2421

People actually stop the entry draft for now, I still have to make all the changes which will take a while... the first 3 are fine I think but it gets complicated after that...


----------



## TBLbrian

how did Columbus get Staal is my ?, im sure its all worked out i just might have missed something


if anyone has made any trades i haven't updated please PM me


----------



## agent2421

hmm ask Modo... I try to put all of them up but I might have missed 1 or 2 which is why people should remind me if I haven't put it up yet.


----------



## WHAfanatic

lol sorry guys, but you have been doing a hell of a lot of trading and it's a little hard to follow. Actually I just looked again and I see Toronto getting Pronger in a deal but not trading him away...

It was this trade that made me think I had Pronger:
Carolina: Andrew Cogliano, Chris Pronger, 14th Round Draft Pick

Toronto: Markus Naslund, Micheal Ryder, Jordan Staal, future considerations 

(btw anyone know what these future considerations might be?)

I also noticed this trade, which perplexes me even more:
Columbus: Joe Sakic (conditional) 8th rounder

Anaheim: Kevin Bieska, 12 rounder 

Condition: Should Joe Sakic retire this offseason, Columbus will receive Andrew Cogliano in place of Sakic. 


In the 1st trade Carolina is trading cogs but in the 2nd Anaheim somehow is able to offer him as conditional compensation, not to mention that the method of declaring trades seems to be reversed in the two trades. (I know this b/c I know Toronto drafted Naslund and Staal)

Sorry if I'm making a muddle of this but Toronto didn't leave an up to date roster that I could find so I had to go by the stats thread (which only shows our draft picks but not trades) or the draft thread which shows all the trades.

Thoroughly confused, your Leafs GM (which actually, come to think of it, is a pretty normal situation in Leaf Land)


----------



## agent2421

> Carolina: Andrew Cogliano, Chris Pronger, 14th Round Draft Pick
> 
> Toronto: Markus Naslund, Micheal Ryder, Jordan Staal, future considerations




This means that Toronto got Naslund, Ryder, Staal... not traded them away.




> Columbus: Joe Sakic (conditional) 8th rounder
> 
> Anaheim: Kevin Bieska, 12 rounder
> 
> Condition: Should Joe Sakic retire this offseason, Columbus will receive Andrew Cogliano in place of Sakic.




Columbus gets Joe Sakic while Anaheim receives Kevin Bieksa. If Sakic retires Columbus receives Andrew Cogliano. 

------------------------------------------------------

This is my first year running the draft but I promise it will get less confusing. If Toronto Drafted Naslund & Staal maybe I put it the other way around or something...

Yep it was the other way around so it really is:



> Toronto: Andrew Cogliano, Chris Pronger, 14th Round Draft Pick
> 
> Carolina: Markus Naslund, Micheal Ryder, Jordan Staal, future considerations


----------



## agent2421

and with that it's the first major error of the draft...



> Carolina: Nick Foligno, Niklas Hjalmarsson, 1st Round Draft Pick
> 
> Anaheim: Chris Pronger




The stupid clown of a Carolina GM traded Pronger twice 

If anyone has any ideas of what we can do it'll be great... I'll probably have to give you Carolina's picks in the entry draft or do some way to make it up to you, anyone have any ideas?


your right about Cogliano as well.. boy none of us caught that one. Anaheim made a mistake by trading him without confirming about whether Sakic is playing or not.



> Columbus: Joe Sakic (conditional) 8th rounder
> 
> Anaheim: Kevin Bieska, 12 rounder
> 
> Condition: Should Joe Sakic retire this offseason, Columbus will receive Andrew Cogliano in place of Sakic.




Like I said before it's my first year running this and I tried to do the best I could as possible but some mistakes are bound to happen. If the GM's:

Carolina: Oil Gagner
Toronto: WHAfanatic
Anaheim: Sensational Spezza
Columbus: Modo

if you guys can all go on chat sometime soon preferabbly sometime this weekend or post ideas on how to solve this it'll be great.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> and with that it's the first major error of the draft...
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid clown of a Carolina GM traded Pronger twice
> 
> If anyone has any ideas of what we can do it'll be great... I'll probably have to give you Carolina's picks in the entry draft or do some way to make it up to you, anyone have any ideas?




Do I lose Pronger?


----------



## agent2421

I'm not really sure... that's what we have to discuss about. We can't backtrack all this stuff because it's unfair for all the other teams, so there has to be a way that makes everyone happy and we can include next year's entry draft for that.

Maybe if Pronger goes back to Toronto where he should have been... Anaheim gets 1st overall so Taveras or Hedman... 

Carolina is failing franchise anyways in this league, it always was so I don't care if that team loses more since it's already out of the picture for anything....

Any ideas would help.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Oh and I swear that when I was the Toronto GM I did not trade for Naslund, Ryder and Staal. The previous GM drafted them for me and I traded them. Look on the draft thread. You will see that at pick 75, Toronto picked Jordan Staal, at 135 Markus Naslund, at 226 Michael Ryder

Something must have gone horribly wrong


----------



## agent2421

I'm not really sure... that's what we have to discuss about. We can't backtrack all this stuff because it's unfair for all the other teams, so there has to be a way that makes everyone happy and we can include next year's entry draft for that.

Maybe if Pronger goes back to Toronto where he should have been... Anaheim gets 1st overall so Taveras or Hedman... 

Carolina is failing franchise anyways in this league, it always was so I don't care if that team loses more since it's already out of the picture for anything....

Any ideas would help.

Or since the NHL randomizes the bottom 5 I think by chance, we could do the same and involve Anaheim.

We have to do something to fix this mess...


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> I'm not really sure... that's what we have to discuss about. We can't backtrack all this stuff because it's unfair for all the other teams, so there has to be a way that makes everyone happy and we can include next year's entry draft for that.
> 
> Maybe if Pronger goes back to Toronto where he should have been... Anaheim gets 1st overall so Taveras or Hedman...
> 
> Carolina is failing franchise anyways in this league, it always was so I don't care if that team loses more since it's already out of the picture for anything....
> 
> Any ideas would help.




Sure i'll take that, then it is all solved 

And I get Hedman 

But i'll only do it if I get the 1st overall, I don't want to be stuck with Jordan Schroeder ro Toni Rajala when I could have been a contender and still have Pronger


----------



## agent2421

haha I think I changed my mind and you'll be a team able to randomize for the top 5 like in the real NHL so you have a chance of getting Taveras or Hedman but either way it won't be much of a loss.

however you lose 

Nick Foligno, Niklas Hjalmarsson

You can get the 1st Round Draft Pick however if Carolina didn't trade it because they have alot from the entry draft.


----------



## TBLbrian

that sucks...now we have to re-work a bunch of crap, damn you Jeffery


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> haha I think I changed my mind and you'll be a team able to randomize for the top 5 like in the real NHL so you have a chance of getting Taveras or Hedman but either way it won't be much of a loss.






Can I have anything else? I just got f**ked up the ass in this pool 

Another 1st in this draft?


----------



## agent2421

TBLbrifri said:


> that sucks...now we have to re-work a bunch of crap, damn you Jeffery




he really ruined the draft alot... IMO every Carolina GM we've had so far has ruined in some way except for the new one who hasn't done anything bad...

I think we solved problem 1 though..

Is everyone fine with that? Mainly Anaheim has to be... Carolina was failling anyways so I could care less...


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> Can I have anything else? I just got f**ked up the ass in this pool
> 
> Another 1st in this draft?




if you mean entry draft pick... I could give you Carolina's 1st or something like that...

Carolina 15th entry round draft pick. 


If I have to, I think this league is more to me than winning or how good my team does so if it has to come down to it I'll give you my pick for the mistake since it was partly my fault for writing the wrong thing down.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> if you mean entry draft pick... I could give you Carolina's 1st or something like that...




That would be fine but I am still painfully sad

Erat - Spezza - Brown
Hornqvist - Belanger - Samuelsson
Carcillo - Richardson - Parrish
Chimera - Shannon - Dupuis

Chara - Pitkanen
Koistinen - Picard
Wagner - Quincey

Leclaire
Neuvirth


----------



## agent2421

do u want my 1st round entry draft pick, I'll give you that if you feel you got screwed over... 

I wanna get this problem solved with so we can go to the next one... and then back to normal.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> do u want my 1st round entry draft pick, I'll give you that if you feel you got screwed over...
> 
> I wanna get this problem solved with so we can go to the next one... and then back to normal.




Hell no, I would rather give you my entire team then do that

Look Agent, you have been the best hockey pool manager I have ever seen in my life. One minor mistake isn't going to change the awsome job that you have been doing

And that brings me to my next point, Agent is awsome


----------



## TBLbrian

that was a classy offer  and a class move not to take the pick 


the core group of GM's in this draft are going to make this exciting for a few years.

NHL '09 is in, now its time for real hockey!!


----------



## WHAfanatic

Actually I was going to trade Pronger for youth anyway so I'm willing to take draft picks instead . And I inherited this mess, which I fully expected when I chose Toronto, so it's no big deal.

Cheers
Toronto GM

Edit: Oops I apparantly type to slow. You guys seem to be getting it sorted. Anyway, whether I end up with Pronger or some draft picks it's all good.


----------



## Hale The Villain

WHAfanatic said:


> Actually I was going to trade Pronger for youth anyway so I'm willing to take draft picks instead . And I inherited this mess, which I fully expected when I chose Toronto, so it's no big deal.
> 
> Cheers
> Toronto GM




Then go ahead cause he is yours


----------



## agent2421

great so we got case #1 solved... Pronger goes back to Toronto, Anaheim gets Carolina's 1st round entry draft pick and a top 5 chance for the 09 entry draft. Thanks for the comments and understanding 

I agree the core we got here is pretty good because alot of you guys are committed and I know will stay for a while: *Not in any order* 

1. Angelo
2. TBLbrifi
3. Cantwell
4. Sensational

5. Dr.Pepper  *Does anyone else get a Office feel from this relationship... I'm Micheal *The Boss* and he's Ryan *The Temp* who is weirded out by me and is trying to escape my presence??? 

6. Assaf
7. Marty G
8. Sebster
9. robbiezyg 

etc etc... I named those because those are more of the outspoken one's who generally chat more. Then we got a good core who don't chat as much but still always involved, so it'll end up pretty good. The last few Gm's we got have been doing good as well.


So if this problem is solved let's go to #2...


----------



## Hale The Villain

EDIT: The Anaheim Ducks are now shopping the following players/picks

CAR 1st Round Pick (15th)
Pascal Dupuis
Mikael Samuelsson
Jason Chimera

We are looking for more high-end talent, to replace the load lost when losing Pronger


----------



## agent2421

Nevermind for #2 problem. I remember at the time and Modo traded for him just in case so he can have both. So that deal is fine and nothing is wrong with it.



> Columbus: Joe Sakic (conditional) 8th rounder
> 
> Anaheim: Kevin Bieska, 12 rounder
> 
> Condition: Should Joe Sakic retire this offseason, Columbus will receive Andrew Cogliano in place of Sakic.




Columbus get's Sakic, and then traded later on again for Cogliano.




> 5. Dr.Pepper *Does anyone else get a Office feel from this relationship... I'm Micheal *The Boss* and he's Ryan *The Temp* who is weirded out by me and is trying to escape my presence???


----------



## bloody_hell18

hey I know you guys are discussing serious stuff or w/e but i just had the laugh of my life. How do you guys like this proposal *Think Eklund*


Atlanta Trades:

1 st entry pick 08(3),Jochen Hecht,Trevor Daley,Ron Hainsey,Mik York
for


San Jose Trades:

1st entry 09,2nd entry 08,Patrick O'Sullivan, Kyle Turris,Sergei Gonchar 
Thomas Hickey

I'm sorry but i just had to  and share this with you all...


----------



## Angelo25

ok so do i get staal cuz if not then im going to have retract my trade with dr pepper aka modo... and agreed with the core..


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> ok so do i get staal cuz if not then im going to have retract my trade with dr pepper aka modo... and agreed with the core..




Yes you still have him


----------



## HockeyHooligans

bloody_hell18 said:


> hey I know you guys are discussing serious stuff or w/e but i just had the laugh of my life. How do you guys like this proposal *Think Eklund*
> 
> 
> Atlanta Trades:
> 
> 1 st entry pick 08(3),Jochen Hecht,Trevor Daley,Ron Hainsey,Mik York
> for
> 
> 
> San Jose Trades:
> 
> 1st entry 09,2nd entry 08,Patrick O'Sullivan, Kyle Turris,Sergei Gonchar
> Thomas Hickey
> 
> I'm sorry but i just had to  and share this with you all...





Ha Yea he(fedro) was sending me some crazy offers too. The one above is hilarious...!

Here's one:

To WSH(me) Hecht,Hainsey, Mike York and my 1 st round pick (3)

for

To ATL: McCabe,Backstrom,Voracek and your 1st pick in 2009 

The 3rd overall is nice but nothing else there.


----------



## Angelo25

HockeyHooligans said:


> Ha Yea he(fedro) was sending me some crazy offers too. The one above is hilarious...!
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> To WSH(me) Hecht,Hainsey, Mike York and my 1 st round pick (3)
> 
> for
> 
> To ATL: McCabe,Backstrom,Voracek and your 1st pick in 2009
> 
> The 3rd overall is nice but nothing else there.




dude i called him out... next time he pm's you a ridiculous offer just post it on the chat thread..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Check out the contract offer haha





> Hey,
> 
> I m atalanta and I want to sign
> 
> Hannu Toivonen
> 
> 
> Fedro : GM
> 
> I m offering Hannu 4 million for 3 year. So Detroit are offering 1 333 333 a Year for 3 year.
> 
> There would be some bonnus for game played and performance.
> 
> So if he plays more the 25 games he get s 55 000 of bonus
> 
> and 45 000 for performance only if he playes more then 20 games
> 
> So he need to have a higher percceantage pf .9 save % and have under 2.4 G.A.
> 
> So do u accept.


----------



## TheNudge

I find u guys are playing a baby game.


u guys are not classy, it s not like every one who send me trade proposal where good there where some ugly. And don t post it on thise page.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

fedro91 said:


> I find u guys are playing a *baby *game.
> 
> 
> u guys are not classy, it s not like every one who send me trade proposal where good there where some ugly. And don t post it on thise page.




I dont know .. im speaking for my self .. but you send offers that _*babys*_ would send

This has been the best draft / League yet .. im pretty sure you are the one without the class if anyone


----------



## Angelo25

fedro91 said:


> I find u guys are playing a baby game.
> 
> 
> u guys are not classy, it s not like every one who send me trade proposal where good there where some ugly. And don t post it on thise page.




ok fair enough.. but do understand that you are the first gm that we have publicly called out.. and check out the gms that have publicly called you out too.. you have no sense of trade value... i dont think you've made one deal yet.. when i see a incompetent gm.. ill call them out..and i see that in you in terms of your trading capabilities.. i expect the same treatment. cantwell, hooligans and myself are all respected gms that have called you out.. something to think about..


----------



## TheNudge

It s just that I have seen some real ugly proposal like 3 superstar for crap but I don t post it.

It s just if u have a probleme with send me a post if I don t stop send it to agent.

Now that s classy..
I just find i should even have these conversation...

In my view is pointless...

Why post these...


----------



## TheNudge

Later.. Leaving these post..


----------



## Angelo25

fedro91 said:


> It s just that I have seen some real ugly proposal like 3 superstar for crap but I don t post it.
> 
> It s just if u have a probleme with send me a post if I don t stop send it to agent.
> 
> Now that s classy..
> I just find i should even have conversation...
> 
> In my view is pointless...
> 
> Why post these...




well the main purpose is for you to stop pm ridiculous proposals... i dont understand why your taking this so personal.. all the other gms know me.. if i see something wrong.. i call the individuals out.. another reason is that maybe you can reasses your trading mentality.. if your getting 20 solids no.. dont you think it would be valuable to know what other gms think about your proposals..


----------



## TheNudge

Ok, I ll take it in a consideration..

So I m sorry guys..


----------



## WHAfanatic

Yeah, those are some pretty lopsided offers, but I have to agree that it isn't classy to reveal negotiations. I won't do so, no matter how poor the offer. We can't all be Ace GMs who know the league just as well as we know our favourite team, and it isn't a crime to not be that knowledgable. Especially as the administrator of FA signings, you can't be revealing offers, no matter what.

That's my opinion, FWIW.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

> Especially as the administrator of FA signings, you can't be revealing offers, no matter wha t




You know what ?

I felt the need .. 

and for you saying they have to be kept private that is true ..

but com on ... have some sense ..

I have been around long enough .. this stuff is annoying .

Im not always like this , but iv had enough .. im Pi**ed off !


----------



## WHAfanatic

cantwell7 said:


> You know what ?
> 
> I felt the need ..
> 
> and for you saying they have to be kept private that is true ..
> 
> but com on ... have some sense ..
> 
> I have been around long enough .. this stuff is annoying .
> 
> Im not always like this , but iv had enough .. im Pi**ed off !




/shrug 

If you want to be pissed at me, fine. Once you calm down though, consider if what I said might make sense, especially for attracting GMs to the league and keeping GMs in the league.

Hey, I'm not perfect, but like Angelo25 and yourself, it seems, I just tell it how I see it. If you don't like it, well, then disagree. It's not going to bother me.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

WHAfanatic said:


> /shrug
> 
> If you want to be pissed at me, fine. Once you calm down though, consider if what I said might make sense, especially for attracting GMs to the league and keeping GMs in the league.
> 
> Hey, I'm not perfect, but like Angelo25 and yourself, it seems, I just tell it how I see it. If you don't like it, well, then disagree. It's not going to bother me.




im not talking about you smarty pants


----------



## TheNudge

I know he s talking about me.

But u know the worst thing is I don t even made a offer to Detroit for like at least since i m back.

SO u cant be angry of not offering u a deal..

And for my complicated offer sheet. Like cmon..

don t need to bepist for that dude..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

it said u were the gm of atlanta , then u said detroit was offering some number .. and u didnt follow the guidelines i set out ..

anyway im done talking about it


----------



## TheNudge

If I said Detroit,

I m sorry i could confuse with another pool cause I m Detroit with Sampti fantasy league.

So sorry dude..


----------



## WHAfanatic

cantwell7 said:


> im not talking about you smarty pants




Oh, my bad. As I said, I'm not perfect (just close).


----------



## Cal Vandelay

WHAfanatic said:


> Oh, my bad. As I said, I'm not perfect (just close).




haha ..man 

You go all crazy on a post that wasnt directed at you .. 

Grow up man ...

i wasnt even mad at you


----------



## WHAfanatic

Heh, yep, enjoy it, bro. 

Anyway, I think we've all made our point, yes?


----------



## Hale The Villain

Here's another:

Fedro - my 1st pick,Hannu Toivonen,Lasse Kukkonen,Marco Sturm

for

SS - Joni Pitkanen, your 1st entry pick 09, 2nd 08, Brown, Daniel Carcillo and Leclair (who I don't have)


----------



## Cal Vandelay




----------



## Angelo25

i understand what WHA is trying to convey.. but you also have to understand that we're trying to target specifics gms that we think are going to fit with the existing gms.. if 5 gms complain about a certain gm and their constant ridiculous proposals then were going to do something about it... like i said.. theres people that have limited knowledge of the game but in the end are you willing to learn and im sorry fedro has not shown a willingness to improve his trading mentality. obviously im going to criticize fedro harder than others since he's been fired once before.. but know its not a personal attack but rather just another gm questioning the other gms motive.. and as far as class... this isnt an organization.. this is fantasy hockey.. last time i checked.. we're allowed to leverage deals and trash talk.. were not operating a franchise.. we cant all have PITTSBURGH OR NYR's (inset adjectives of greatness) line up.. but what we can do is bully and rip off and steal players from incapable gms... its fantasy hockey...


----------



## TheNudge

Hey;

That s why I m proposing lower proposal

Like angelo said: but what we can do is bully and rip off and steal players from incapable gms... its fantasy hockey...

So now that I know that most of the GM know there hockey.I should be willing to give as much as the gm are willing not just to try and get and get with out giving.

So i m sorry and I know.

SO I ll try my best. But for the first proposal wont be my gretest offer. I find that normal
cause u don t want to give a proposal u find it s to great u want to change your mind.

So I ll never going to give my best offer in my first proposal..

That s normal..

Hope u understand guys...


----------



## Angelo25

fedro91 said:


> Hey;
> 
> That s why I m proposing lower proposal
> 
> Like angelo said: but what we can do is bully and rip off and steal players from incapable gms... its fantasy hockey...
> 
> So now that I lnow that most of the GM know there hockey should be willing to give as much as the gm are willing not just to try and get and get with out giving.
> 
> So i m sorry and I know againg.
> 
> SO I ll try my best for sure the first proposal want be great. I finbd that normal
> cause u don t want to give a proposal u find it s to great u want to change your mind.
> 
> So I ll never going to give my best offer in my first proposal..
> 
> That s normal..
> 
> Hope u understand guys...





Exactly... and if your out of line someone will put you in place.. im happy that you have that perspective fedro..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Ill have no idea what he just said


----------



## MartyG77

cantwell7 said:


> Ill have no idea what he just said




Not so sure too, maybe if he types in french I can translate!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

id probly understand it if it was in french ..


----------



## TheNudge

What,

u didn t understand what I said.

I just said I agree with angelo and IT S normal that your first proposal won t be your greatest proposal.

But I ll do my best to try to give and recieve.

So be more equal..

So thx guys to let me know..

But next time let me know with a pm and not to rediculous me in front of my peers.

So later and have a great day guys..


----------



## TheNudge

If u don t understand what I just wrote, your the dumb one...

Like comon it s clear..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

hahaha ... i know it was bad of me to embarass you in front of your peers


----------



## TheNudge

I m not embarasse.
I never do get or almost.

So I don t mind if your, try harder...
Cause when i write I just don t take my time to read what I wrote.

So in the near futur I should take my time..


----------



## TheNudge

Now, thise is getting pointless...

I got it, so let s change subject..


----------



## MartyG77

Why the double-post?? 

Just kidding!


----------



## agent2421

okay.... slow day for the draft...you guys can continue when I'm not on 

I agree with what all you people are saying because WHAfanatic is correct that we shouldn't post the proposals and stuff like that but I think it got to the point where it had to be posted because he's sent so many proposals to so many teams that weren't well you know... I actually like that someone called him out because it makes him more aware for his future proposals. 

Now keep the draft going guys, we're almost done and only 1 person picked today! How did that happen...


----------



## Hale The Villain

We are shopping Carolina's 1st Round Pick!!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> We are shopping Carolina's 1st Round Pick!!




whats the asking price ?


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> whats the asking price ?




I don't know but I want an established NHLer cause I want to win now


----------



## odishabs

THE PHOENIX COYOTEES AND TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE 

TO YOTES: PAVEL DATZYUK, MILAN MICHALEK AND A 2NDROUND ENTRY DRAFT PICK

TOLEAFS: OLLI JOKINEN, ALES HEMSKY, AND A 1ST ENTRY ROUND PICK



jokinen, hemsky, and a 1st
for
datzsyuk, michalek and a 2nd


----------



## Hale The Villain

Darn you Odishabs, you stole Datsyuk from me


----------



## odishabs

*the phoenix coyotes have finally added what we feel is the missing piece to the puzzle a superstar forward.in pavel. Milan should providde great scoring depth to an already potent offence.*


----------



## odishabs

Sensational Spezza said:


> Darn you Odishabs, you stole Datsyuk from me




lol so your offer was the one i beat eh lol


----------



## Hale The Villain

odishabs said:


> lol so your offer was the one i beat eh lol




Yeah but it wasn't much compared to your proposal

Mine was a semi-aging player, a good prospect, a 1st round pick and a 2nd round pick but the highest bidder wins


----------



## Hale The Villain

Ugh I am tired of losing

The Anaheim Ducks are shopping Carolina's 1st Round Pick and a Top 5 Pick in the next draft

Looking for established NHL talent


----------



## WHAfanatic

Toronto confirms the Datsyuk deal. Very happy to get Hemsky even though I had to give up Michalek. I lose on the Jokinen/Datsyuk tradeoff but picked up another 1st rnd pick in this deep draft.

Good dealing, odishabs and the other GMs who made offers for Datsyuk. There actually were about 4 serious bidders.

Toronto would now like to move up into the top 10 with the 18th overall pick I just got in this deal. PM me if interested.


----------



## TBLbrian

how is the entry draft working??


are we still going by those time's listed?


----------



## agent2421

TBLbrifri said:


> how is the entry draft working??
> 
> 
> are we still going by those time's listed?




lol no, I'm not on as much so I'm not PM'ing the next person right now so when the next person comes on they should pick. Basically I'm waiting for the last 2 to finsih the draft so i can put it on "on the clock" etc.


----------



## agent2421

hey guys Modo found the trade which got him Staal.


Sakic, Eaves, Orpik, and pick 378

for

Staal, Ryder, pick 341 and a 2nd round entry draft pick.

If Sakic retires, Carolina receives the 11th overall entry draft pick acquired previously from Tampa, along with future considerations (i.e. a 20th round pick)

If Sakic signs, Columbus receives Carolina's 15th overall entry draft pick.


----------



## 7th Player

agent2421 said:


> hey guys Modo found the trade which got him Staal.
> 
> 
> Sakic, Eaves, Orpik, and pick 378
> 
> for
> 
> Staal, Ryder, pick 341 and a 2nd round entry draft pick.
> 
> If Sakic retires, Carolina receives the 11th overall entry draft pick acquired previously from Tampa, along with future considerations (i.e. a 20th round pick)
> 
> If Sakic signs, Columbus receives Carolina's 15th overall entry draft pick.




So sentational spezza does not have carolina'S pick??

EDIT: unless there was another trade!!


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> hey guys Modo found the trade which got him Staal.
> 
> 
> Sakic, Eaves, Orpik, and pick 378
> 
> for
> 
> Staal, Ryder, pick 341 and a 2nd round entry draft pick.
> 
> If Sakic retires, Carolina receives the 11th overall entry draft pick acquired previously from Tampa, along with future considerations (i.e. a 20th round pick)
> 
> If Sakic signs, *Columbus receives Carolina's 15th overall entry draft pick.*




Not again


----------



## Angelo25

wow sens gets it up the ass again..


----------



## Dr Pepper

Afraid so.

Since I already have the 12th, I'm open to dealing this newly acquired pick.


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> Not again






Why can't things be simple... I'll ask Modo if we can take that out...


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys on a separate note.. I NEED Emails.. please PM Me your emails and post on the trade block.

I've been asking for this for a while and if you want to be in the pool I need it or can't keep your stats. Please PM me it ASAP. September 15 is the deadline for emails, I don't get it by then you'll be out of the draft.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Why can't things be simple... I'll ask Modo if we can take that out...




But that wouldn't be fair to Modo who cleary traded for the pick

I can't steal from Dr. Peppa


----------



## Dr Pepper

Nah, it's cool.

I just realized I even had it like 5 minutes ago, so I can't say I'll miss it all that much.

The pick's yours, I don't mind, lol.

If you really want to give something up for it, I suppose you could toss Wagner back my way. Again, you don't have to, I've nothing wrong with just giving you the pick.

Your call.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Modo said:


> Nah, it's cool.
> 
> I just realized I even had it like 5 minutes ago, so I can't say I'll miss it all that much.
> 
> The pick's yours, I don't mind, lol.
> 
> If you really want to give something up for it, I suppose you could toss Wagner back my way. Again, you don't have to, I've nothing wrong with just giving you the pick.
> 
> Your call.




No I am fine

A top 5 pick is fine for Pronger anyways, and BTW I may have a huge deal coming possibly without Carolina's pick


----------



## agent2421

lol thakns for understanding guys. I think we solved everything now... Can you believe it... 2 picks and the main draft is done!!!!! 

By October 4 we should be rolling with our weekly match-ups.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> lol thakns for understanding guys. I think we solved everything now... Can you believe it... 2 picks and the main draft is done!!!!!
> 
> By October 4 we should be rolling with our weekly match-ups.


----------



## TBLbrian

*Trade:* i dont know where to post it but here it is:


to CAR: Blake Comeau




to TAM: 26th overall entry draft pick


in Gaining Ryan Craig we feel we have a player who can replace Comeau easily, and this way we add a solid prospect.


----------



## Joey Moss

TBLbrifri said:


> *Trade:* i dont know where to post it but here it is:
> 
> 
> to CAR: Blake Comeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to TAM: 26th overall entry draft pick
> 
> 
> in Gaining Ryan Craig we feel we have a player who can replace Comeau easily, and this way we add a solid prospect.




i accept


----------



## Angelo25

Toronto receives Ian White
Philadelphia receives Matthieu Schneider


----------



## WHAfanatic

vancityblues said:


> Toronto receives Ian White
> Philadelphia receives Matthieu Schneider




Confirmed. Schneider did not fit in our plans and we're happy to receive a young NHL defencemen in return.


----------



## agent2421

*FINAL WARNING FOR EMAILS!*



*Colorado: Noteenoughbrewer*
*Dallas: Ivey71*
*Florida: Matthias 4 Prez*
*Minnesota: Chocolate Skittles*



St.Louis: N/A *If someone has a friend or knows somebody that can join please send them the link to the draft*


If I do not receive emails from the following people by September 15 I will be forced to fire you all. I've given alot of times for the emails, it has been atlesat over 2-3 weeks so there should be no excuse. If I deleted your email please send it again if you are one of the above.


----------



## agent2421

*FINAL WARNING FOR ROSTERS*

The following 3 teams have not posted there roster. I need to know who to put for your team and to everyone needs to see the lines, please post them ASAP!

*Colorado (Noteenoughbrewer)*

Philadelphia *whoever takes this team*

Also check to see if you made any posts in the rosters thread that is not needed and please delete them. I asked all the people that left if they could delete the roster they had here so we will be left with only the 30 teams and nothing else.

I'm not sure but does anyone know if Mods can delete posts? If so I'll ask one of them but I don't want to bother them as they have other stuff to do so if we can do this on our own it will be great.


----------



## agent2421

*ANNOUNCEMENT *


You can start to sign free agents starting now! Just have to talk to Cantwell, the highest bid for the FA at teh end of of the day wins. The other teams wont know about the bids however so whichever contract is best suitable he'll go on. 

Also I'm bringing my idea of player morale or whatever you want to call it, he will look at the teams before going on it so it's more realistic.

Example: It'll be rare to see a good player (Sundin) go on a team like Ottawa due to rivalry, same goes for other players.

If a player is old and wanting a cup more than money, we'll consider the other contracts but if he wants the best chance we will give it to that team etc. 

Example: Sakic is a UFA... he would not play on Atlanta theres no chance... or in other words a rebuilding team.

These wont be for all players just some cases. I want to make this as realistic as possible.

So by the end of today signings can be made.


NOTE: No prospects can be signed... only legitimate NHL'ers or prospects which might play this year... (these probably are taken...)

*Also Vancityblues has switched to the St.Louis Blues. *

St.Louis is the better organization and I would rather want him there than on Philadelphia where it's of less importance if we don't get an owner.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT *
> 
> 
> You can start to sign free agents starting now! Just have to talk to Cantwell, the highest bid for the FA at teh end of of the day wins. The other teams wont know about the bids however so whichever contract is best suitable he'll go on.
> 
> Also I'm bringing my idea of player morale or whatever you want to call it, he will look at the teams before going on it so it's more realistic.
> 
> Example: It'll be rare to see a good player (Sundin) go on a team like Ottawa due to rivalry, same goes for other players.
> 
> If a player is old and wanting a cup more than money, we'll consider the other contracts but if he wants the best chance we will give it to that team etc.
> 
> Example: Sakic is a UFA... he would not play on Atlanta theres no chance... or in other words a rebuilding team.
> 
> These wont be for all players just some cases. I want to make this as realistic as possible.
> 
> So by the end of today signings can be made.
> 
> 
> NOTE: No prospects can be signed... only legitimate NHL'ers or prospects which might play this year... (these probably are taken...)
> 
> *Also Vancityblues has switched to the St.Louis Blues. *
> 
> St.Louis is the better organization and I would rather want him there than on Philadelphia where it's of less importance if we don't get an owner.




Thanks Agent. You won't be disappointed. I promise.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

i have a deal to announce.

To Toronto:
9th overall pick

To New Jersey
18th overall pick
Anton Stralman


----------



## TBLbrian

robbiezyg said:


> i have a deal to announce.
> 
> To Toronto:
> 9th overall pick
> 
> To New Jersey
> 18th overall pick
> Anton Stralman





i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Agent (about 10 mins ago) brought to my attention that Stralman is actually on EDM and i made a mistake on the pool stats page> i"m sorry guys

unless he was wrong and TOR acquired him via trade or something please let me know.


----------



## agent2421

TBLbrifri said:


> i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Agent (about 10 mins ago) brought to my attention that Stralman is actually on EDM and i made a mistake on the pool stats page> i"m sorry guys
> 
> unless he was wrong and TOR acquired him via trade or something please let me know.




It was Kulemin not Stralman..



When I looked at this at first I was thinking the same thing and I was in the middle of writing it when I remembered.


----------



## TBLbrian

agent2421 said:


> It was Kulemin not Stralman..
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at this at first I was thinking the same thing and I was in the middle of writing it when I remembered.




haha ok..ill fix it now 


sorry all


----------



## WHAfanatic

robbiezyg said:


> i have a deal to announce.
> 
> To Toronto:
> 9th overall pick
> 
> To New Jersey
> 18th overall pick
> Anton Stralman




Cofirmed by Toronto.

Yeah I had almost traded Kulemin for an even higher pick when I found out I didn't own him. But that's all right, it allows me to make this deal.


----------



## WHAfanatic

If anyone has a backup goalie available, preferably under 30, I'm in the market for one.


----------



## TBLbrian

I think all trades have been updated on the Pool Stats page, please check over them

*round 21* is completed, im trying to get them done as soon as i can, so bare with me.

i believe *Ottawa* is the only teams over the cap so far (not trying to call Agent out or anything) haha


----------



## Hale The Villain

Hey Agent I'll be happy to take Ovechkin off your hands so you get under the cap


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

Holik for Ovechkin? Agent pretty much ripped me for this one.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Anaheim and Toronto have made a trade

To Anaheim: Drayson Bowman, Ryan Johnson

To Toronto: Michal Neuvirth, Kyle Quincey

We are sad to see two good prospects like Neuvirth and Quincey go but we are very excited at Bowman's potential and Johnson will be a good 4th liner for us


----------



## WHAfanatic

Sensational Spezza said:


> Anaheim and Toronto have made a trade
> 
> To Anaheim: Drayson Bowman, Ryan Johnson
> 
> To Toronto: Michal Neuvirth, Kyle Quincey
> 
> We are sad to see two good prospects like Neuvirth and Quincey go but we are very excited at Bowman's potential and Johnson will be a good 4th liner for us




confirmed


----------



## agent2421

TBLbrifri said:


> I think all trades have been updated on the Pool Stats page, please check over them
> 
> *round 21* is completed, im trying to get them done as soon as i can, so bare with me.
> 
> i believe *Ottawa* is the only teams over the cap so far (not trying to call Agent out or anything) haha




shhh... maybe I'm not so good with cap... it's like life in general with money 

Yeah I was working on a trade with the previous Toronto Gm... he left so my trade went kaboom... I'll try trading.

Guys if anyone wants Franistek Kaberle you can get him for cheap, give me offers please!


----------



## Hale The Villain

I am now looking to aquire a top 15 pick

Yes a top 15 pick, anywhere from 16-30 will not be accepted

Pascal Dupuis, Mark Parrish, Mikael Samuelsson, Jason Chimera and my 2nd round pick are all available to make this trade happen

PM if you are interested

PS. Haha agent


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> I am now looking to aquire a top 15 pick
> 
> Yes a top 15 pick, anywhere from 16-30 will not be accepted
> 
> Pascal Dupuis, Mark Parrish, Mikael Samuelsson, Jason Chimera and my 2nd round pick are all available to make this trade happen
> 
> PM if you are interested
> 
> PS. Haha agent






I refuse anyone to trade with him until I get my player  (I shouldn't have said that out loud)


----------



## TBLbrian

i could have sworn i just saw Rob on..


----------



## McRobbiezyg

you wouldn't happen to be wanting the same person that a certain persons favourite team aquired at the draft this year.. moving up to do so.

btw i traded the 9th pick.. so isn't it not my turn.


----------



## TBLbrian

who has the pick??


----------



## McRobbiezyg

el toronto


----------



## agent2421

um can you tell me what the trade was... I could have sworn I got all of them. Thanks for being honest.


----------



## TBLbrian

robbiezyg said:


> i have a deal to announce.
> 
> To Toronto:
> 9th overall pick
> 
> To New Jersey
> 18th overall pick
> Anton Stralman




oh duh the one from today!


----------



## agent2421

haha lol, well I didn't update that yet. Thanks for being honest rob!


----------



## Hale The Villain

I have another trade

To ANA: Erik Christensen, Alex Goligoski

To CAL: Mikael Samuelsson, Ville Koistinen

It was tough to give up Koistinen but I love Goligoski and his point potential is through the roof. I have a huge hole in my top 4 and I need to get that fixed soon


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

Sensational Spezza said:


> I have another trade
> 
> To ANA: Erik Christensen, Alex Goligoski
> 
> To CAL: Mikael Samuelsson, Ville Koistinen
> 
> It was tough to give up Koistinen but I love Goligoski and his point potential is through the roof. I have a huge hole in my top 4 and I need to get that fixed soon




confirmed


----------



## TBLbrian

what time does LA have until?


----------



## TBLbrian

if anyone is looking to move down in the first round for any reason, im looking to move up from 23 and will include my 2nd round pick.


must move up at least 5 spots.


----------



## agent2421

till like 10:00 am tomorrow or something but he's on now.


----------



## stupendousman

Buffalo's 13th overall pick may be available.

We're looking for a package similar to the New Jersey got, or just to move down only a few spots, preferably to remain in the top 20 or so, and a second round pick.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Anybody looking to move a pick ?
im interested in picking up a first rounder .. since i dont have one


----------



## TBLbrian

i think we should have stuck to the 1 increments that we orignally had for the entry draft, that was a good idea, it would move faster and then GMs would know exactly when they had to pick to make sure they could send a list or whatever.

and if they don't make it, just give them who went closest to that spot


----------



## agent2421

eh it's alright, there's not really any rush anymore since we know we'll finish. Basically there's only 2 rounds left, FA's will be told on the 14/15th. Trade freeze occurs from 15th and we're good to go.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

hey guys .. 

im going to dealte all my pm's that i got for FA .. so listen

Im getting alot of people sending me 4-5 pms saying they forgot a player and so on ..

please think about the players you want to offer a contract to and send them in ..

it keeps everything in order for me .. and its easier to review 

thanks guys


----------



## Ivey71

Cantwell...

My offers will becoming in shortly .. there are a lot on my list... haha


----------



## TBLbrian

MAKE sure if you have a top pick from the entry draft that is playing in the NHL and is on your roster, you sign them to a contract.


like Stamkos and Doughty


----------



## McRobbiezyg

okaley dokaley


----------



## WHAfanatic

We are still limited to 27 players total though right? I hope we aren't allowed to make a hundred offers and then pick and choose 2-3 that agree. Not only does Cantwell get swamped but it's kinda bogus imo.


----------



## TBLbrian

yeah i agree there has to be a team limit,


agent...did we ever decide on one? i know we talked about it


----------



## agent2421

we talked about there being a limit but not official. If someone offers 10 contracts for FA they might get 2 at the most. We're evening it up so all teams have a chance. Remember you can't get prospects from FA, only prospects that might be playing this year who are most likely already taken.


----------



## agent2421

hey guys if you know any friends or anything that can join we possibly need some new people. If I don't get emails from the following 3 people in the next 2 days there fired:

Chocolate Skittles
Note Enough Brewer
Matthias 4 Prez

Hopefully they send me it but if they don't I have no choice but to fire them.


----------



## Hale The Villain

I'll take Colorado (NOTENOUGHBREWER's team)


----------



## agent2421

I don't really want people with 2 teams so hopefully they get taken by new users instead if they don't want to go for the rest. I've Pm'd those 3 numerous times and have seen them on so it's up to them.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Pascal Dupuis and or Mark Parrish is available

Looking for a 1st round pick in this draft, more can be included


----------



## TBLbrian

im looking to move up into one of the next 4 picks


pick 23 or 26 (depending on how high up) and my 54th pick are avaliable


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> hey guys if you know any friends or anything that can join we possibly need some new people. If I don't get emails from the following 3 people in the next 2 days there fired:
> 
> Chocolate Skittles
> Note Enough Brewer
> Matthias 4 Prez
> 
> Hopefully they send me it but if they don't I have no choice but to fire them.




im sorry but we cant fire chocolate skittles , he has been great the whole draft.


----------



## agent2421

I know he's been great but I need the emails and I've been asking for the past 3 weeks. I'll give them a final warning PM and if I don't get it there's nothing I can do.


----------



## agent2421

I'll post my pick shortly I might be trading it. If anyone wants it PM me some offers.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Any body interested in Scottie Upshall ?


----------



## Dr Pepper

I need another center, willing to trade one of Ryder, Hunter or Clark to acquire said center.

Setoguchi and St. Louis may also be involved in the negotiations, but I'd rather move the others first.


----------



## TBLbrian

i thought EDM picked Mattias Tedenby from the list??

he wasn't already picked was he?


----------



## Hale The Villain

Tedenby was picked by St. Louis (Vancity) at 14th


----------



## agent2421

hey guys I'll be gone later on tonight so just Pm the next person and stuff. I dont have much space in my inbox so only PM me if it's something important, I think i can only receive 4 messages or so.

Time is still going on by 3 hours so make sure you PM hte next person and if he doesn't pick you can after the 3 hours are done.

So NJ is up at 6:30. 

If Edmonton doesn't pick he'll be auto'd *Jake Gardiner*


----------



## Ivey71

Fedro Answers my pms for once will you !!!

its impossible to work out a deal with this guy .. he doesnt understand the word value


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Ivey71 said:


> Fedro Answers my pms for once will you !!!
> 
> its impossible to work out a deal with this guy .. he doesnt understand the word value




good luck !

he is impossible to trade with .. he trys to screw ya everytime ..

and your right i dont think he knows what *value means / is *


----------



## fczfcz74

Any interests in the next entry draft pick?


----------



## Ivey71

will be in need of a Goalie ..

I have a pending trade so and my goalie is involved


----------



## McRobbiezyg

ok, before i make this pick.. anybody want to move up and make an offer on it?


----------



## Ivey71

> Hey;
> 
> What about;
> 
> Hainsey and 2nd round pick 09
> 
> for
> 
> Jack Skille and Kevin Shattenkirk
> 
> 
> U get in return a Great D that should get more then 35 pts
> and the 2 nd pick
> 
> 
> What u say.




Courtusy or Fedro ..

im sorry but this is insane .. ive been getting these alll day


----------



## Cal Vandelay

im sorry but fedro come on man ...

This is how many times now ?

Shattenkirk & Skille are top prospects .. you dont offer Hainsey & a 2nd rounder .. that is just grosse


----------



## McRobbiezyg

To New Jersey:
picks 26 and 54 in the entry draft

To Tampa Bay:
pick 20


----------



## MartyG77

Anyone interested in real good secondary scoring, Kariya is available for prospect and draft picks.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

are done Trading for today


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

I call myself Brain Burke for this league, look at how many trades i made for LA, our fans must be thrilled.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> I call myself Brain Burke for this league, *look at how many trades i made for LA, our fans must be thrilled*.




none ?


----------



## agent2421

cantwell7 said:


> none ?






Yeah I think he's got none.. the fan's must be thrilled


----------



## agent2421

*Florida: Matthias 4 Prez
Colorado: Note Enough Brewer *

I Still need Emils for the 2 above... Take 5 seconds to PM it to me please... I cannot stress that enough...


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> im sorry but fedro come on man ...
> 
> This is how many times now ?
> 
> Shattenkirk & Skille are top prospects .. you dont offer Hainsey & a 2nd rounder .. that is just grosse




that actually is a pretty good offer.. i dont know why you would call him out...


----------



## Hale The Villain

Haha angelo, you got some competition

Fredrik Modin - Vincent Lecavalier - Mason Raymond
Daniel Sedin - Henrik Sedin - Steve Bernier
Pavol Demitra - Jordan Staal - Petr Sykora
Dan Paille - Thomas Kopecky - Joakim Lindstrom

Andrei Markov - Kevin Bieksa
Matt Niskanen - Dan Girardi
Ruslan Salei - Keith Yandle

Carey Price
Manny Legace

vs.

Brendan Morrow - Evgeni Malkin - Radim Vrbata
Johan Franzen - Marco Sturm - Brad Boyes
Scottie Upshall - David Krejci - Steve Sullivan
Tom Kostopoulos - Kyle Chipchura - Jared Boll

Brian Rafalski - Brett Burns
Paul Mara - Marek Zidlicky
Matt Lashoff - Greg Zanon

Martin Brodeur
Ty Conklin

Who is better?


----------



## Angelo25

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> I call myself Brain Burke for this league, look at how many trades i made for LA, our fans must be thrilled.




i call myself the best gm in this league.. the only gm that will have two teams in the top 5... enough said.


----------



## agent2421

angelo25 said:


> i call myself the best gm in this league.. the only gm that will have two teams in the top 5... enough said.




Over-Confident... We all know Sens will win the cup, it goes without saying 


^^ You see I'm not being over confident because that's a fact!


----------



## Hale The Villain

Kesler Kills Kommies said:


> *I call myself Brain Burke for this league*, look at how many trades i made for LA, our fans must be thrilled.




A guy who totally dismantled a Stanley Cup Winning team built for him courtesy of Bryan Murray?


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys I'm trading* Franistek Kaberle* away. I'm trading him for cheap so throw any offer at me, you won't lose much.


----------



## TBLbrian

i hope they pick tonight...i have work in the morning.


i might just make a post with 2 players on it and then edit it later, like 1st and 2nd choice and if he picks one just take the other choice..is that ok agent??


----------



## agent2421

yea thats perfectly fine. I don't think anymore picks will be made tonight so you should do that.


----------



## TBLbrian

i guess ill just do it now...ill put fancy pictures for both haha


i'm bored and DO NOT want to edit the Pool stats with all those damn trades


----------



## agent2421

haha lol your gonna like the freeze alot. Almost a month of no trading.

Also thanks for doing this, it would be impossible without you lol.


----------



## TBLbrian

oh yeah, its a good thing too since NHL '09 is out and Rockband 2 comes out.

i'm not even big into video games but those are 2two i am actually excited for


----------



## agent2421

NHL 09 will >>>>>>>>>>>>>>. 

I can't wait till the preseason stats for actual hockey... It felt shorter this year but the last few days make it seem soooo long.


----------



## TBLbrian

i know right! i just ordered the NHL network. and found out the same day they are showing prospect camp tournament games.

Lightning vs Rangers and Atlanta vs Detroit...i believe?


----------



## agent2421

how much does Nhl Network cost? I want it but depends on cost lol.


----------



## TBLbrian

um, for me you have to buy the whole sports package, its like $12 a month.

but just having NHL on the fly at night makes it worth it for me, its like sportscenter but just hockey.


----------



## agent2421

not bad, I might consider buying it.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*IMPORTANT​*
*Everyone must have there offers in by tonight , because tmr the results will come out ... i only have offers from 4-5 teams .. gettem in guys*


----------



## Makeshift We Are

can i have philly?


----------



## agent2421

Gagner... we've been through this already.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

agent2421 said:


> Gagner... we've been through this already.




come on man! i did a good job in cantwell's league until he shut it down. give me a chance! cantwell did why cant you?


----------



## Hale The Villain

Gagner4God said:


> come on man! i did a good job in cantwell's league until he shut it down. give me a chance! cantwell did why cant you?




*LEAVE*


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> *LEAVE*




what he said...


----------



## Hale The Villain

Hey agent, I was checking through the trades and I found a trade between me and Cantwell

Anaheim gets: Pick 353, 2nd round entry draft pick 09 

Detroit gets: Pick 317 

So that means I get another 2nd round pick but cantwell already traded the pick a while back to Carolina

So what?


----------



## agent2421

Wait so he traded the pick twice??? Can you tell me the trade transactions between the one he traded to you/Carolina.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Wait so he traded the pick twice??? Can you tell me the trade transactions between the one he traded to you/Carolina.




Wait nevermind he traded the 2008 pick to Carolina and a 2009 2nd to me

It's all good


----------



## Cal Vandelay

if I dont have your player offers by 10 EST tonite they will not be looked at ...

I need them all by then .. no excuses


----------



## agent2421

Also final and last warning for:

*Colorado: Noteenoughbrewer
Florida: Matthias 4 Prez*

Tomorrow is the deadline, if I don't get your emails thank you for your services in making the team but it will be given to someone else.

Pce all I'm out...

Game 1:* Colts* & Vikings

Game 2: *Falcons* & Buccaneers

Busy.... busy... day


----------



## Hale The Villain

*Ryan Johnson and a 2nd Round Pick in 2009 are being shopped to aquire a top 4 defenseman*

PM if interested


----------



## Cal Vandelay

i think he really wants to move them ^


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> i think he really wants to move them ^




i was going to offer ruslan salei... but i saw how late the second rounder is.. lol


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> i was going to offer ruslan salei... but i saw how late the second rounder is.. lol




So you think I have a good chance at the cup?


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> So you think I have a good chance at the cup?




def top ten bro... no doubt


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> def top ten bro... no doubt




 Yeah you might be top 10 too


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> Yeah you might be top 10 too




yeah barely right..


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> yeah barely right..




I would say you would come right after Carolina at 9


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> I would say you would come right after Carolina at 9




I think the underdogs are Carolina & Dallas... both fantastic teams... they've really done great work


----------



## Hale The Villain

Hey agent are we still doing the GM rankings thing? Like each GM sends in a top 30 list of the top teams for the cup and after everyone sends them in you post them?


----------



## agent2421

Yea you guys can start sending them in, but if you want to wait until tomorrow when the signings are all released and no more trades can happen it'll be more accurate.

BY 12 PM EST we might show all the signings, and starting tomorrow the trade freeze begins.

If you want to do any last minute tradings, I suggest you hurry up.


----------



## fczfcz74

Trade between Edmonton and Montreal

To Edmonton 
Anton Babchuk

To Montreal 
Trevor Lewis


----------



## 7th Player

fczfcz74 said:


> Trade between Edmonton and Montreal
> 
> To Edmonton
> Anton Babchuk
> 
> To Montreal
> Trevor Lewis




agreed


----------



## TBLbrian

wow i go away for the day, and there are like 5 more pages on each thread haha


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> wow i go away for the day, and there are like 5 more pages on each thread haha




Yeah, I can't believe how much we can run our mouths

2,000 replies?


----------



## agent2421

#2116


----------



## TBLbrian

if all the teams could update their rosters on the rosters thread, it would make my job easier doing the pool stats and i can fill them in one at a time.


just as idea: when your roster is completed on the roster page at the trade freeze, if you could edit your page and *at the bottom put a note to let me know its completed,*i can do them all team by team and get it done better.


----------



## agent2421

That would really help me alot to. It'll take a long time to search player by player in order to make your teams on pickuphockey.com

Note that whatever the rosters you have right now will be your roster for opening day.

If you could also put a (E) beside your enforcer it'll make things easier for me.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

okaley dokaley

btw: any final offers on streit or aucoin? or the 41st and 54th picks in the draft?


----------



## agent2421

Just a heads up, I'm contacting a few people and I don't expect the Colorado GM or Florida GM to give me there emails so I'm putting them as available.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Just a heads up, I'm contacting a few people and I don't expect the Colorado GM or Florida GM to give me there emails so I'm putting them as available.




Just fire them already, if they were even semi-interested they would visit the chat thread once a week and see that they need to give you their emails


----------



## Cal Vandelay

yah ... agent wanna to the contracts now ?


----------



## agent2421

yea I'm just pretty pissed of though... I send them like 4 PM's and I don't care if they say "No thanks" 2 words to let me know. Okay since we have 3 teams remaining does anyone want a second team?

I want someone who is active and will actually talk on the chat etc.


----------



## Hale The Villain

I'll take Colorado


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Started the contract thing early .. i am no longer taking offers on FA


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> Started the contract thing early .. i am no longer taking offers on FA




So you know who gets each player?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> So you know who gets each player?




yess


----------



## Makeshift We Are

ill take colorado or philly or florida...


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Gagner4God said:


> ill take colorado or philly or florida...





I say you leave us alone .....


----------



## Makeshift We Are

cantwell7 said:


> I say you leave us alone .....




why? i was doin good in cantwell's league why wont you just give me a chance!?!!?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Gagner4God said:


> why? i was doin good in cantwell's league why wont you just give me a chance!?!!?




Because i cant ..


----------



## Makeshift We Are

cantwell7 said:


> Because i cant ..




not u, agent....
cant u atleast try to tell him that he shud give me a chance?


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> yess




Can you tell us?


----------



## Hale The Villain

Colorado is shopping the following players for defensive help and a #1 goaltender:

Benoit Pouliot
Yan Stasny
Francois Bouhcard
Lars Eller
Patrick Sharp
Ryan Stoa

PM if interested


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> Can you tell us?




yes .. when im done


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> yes .. when im done




Alright thanks


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Signing Coming Soon


----------



## TBLbrian

if there are any left overs can we sign them later on??

or is today the deadline?


----------



## agent2421

You can sign them later on during the season just not during the trade freeze so I can get everyone in...

Also, just saying this is an oppertunity for teams without roster players to get some... so why Hasn't CAROLINA offered any?


For teams without roster players, me and Cantwell will assign them to teams regardless if the owner wants the player or not.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Round 1 Signings *


Jeff Deslauriers: Toronto - 3 yrs : $700k/year : No NMC : No Bonus

Manny Fernadez : Dallas - 2 : 1.9 : NTC No : Bonus No

Andy Rogers: Detroit - 3 years : 756 K : NO : NO

Gabe Gauthier: Dallas - 2 : 560 k: NO :NO

Ryan White: Toronto - 3 yrs : $900k/year : No NMC : No Bonus

Boyd Gordon: Toronto - : 2 yrs : $700k/year : No NMC : No Bonus

Garnett Exelby: Toronto - 3 yrs : $1.5m/year : No NMC : No Bonus

Rich Peverley: Nashville - 3 : 2,4 M$ : NTC / NMC No 

Petr Vrana: Nashville - 3 : 2,025 M$ : NTC / NMC No 

Michael Leighton: Anaheim - 2 years at 1.1 million

Alexander Sulzer: Anaheim - 3 years at 0.70

Derek Dorsett: Anaheim - 3 year rookie contract at 0.600

Matt Halischuik: Detroit - 3 : 850 K : NO :NO

Nick Palmieri: Ottawa - 3 year rookie contract at 0.700

Stephen Johnston: Detroit - :3 : 650 K : NO :NO

Chris Gratton: NJ - 2 : 1.25/year : no : no

Todd Fedoruk: NJ - 2 : 1.0/year : no : no

Brian Berard: Edmonton - 0,75 Mio. 1 Year

Bill Thomas: Edmonton - 0,5 Mio. 1 Year

Peter Forsberg: Buffalo - 1: 1000000: None: If Peter plays more than 30 games, he receives a $1.5M bonus

Janne Niskala: Tampa Bay -2 year/ .789m

*More to come*

Shean Donovan: Ottawa -


----------



## Cal Vandelay

No comments on the signings .. lol


----------



## Hale The Villain

Darn you agent you stole Palmieri from me


----------



## TBLbrian

ill just do this for fun, since the draft is over for me and won't do this for awhile.




are proud to annouce the UFA signing of *Janne Niskala*




the deal is worth *$.789m* for 2 years.


like his real NHL contract with Tampa Bay: if Janne does not make the real Lightning roster a Russian team has already agreed to buy him out and the contract will not have an effect on our cap (he would be a spare anyways, so it doesn't really matter) if he makes Tampa and has a great year he will be included on my roster for next season. so its basically a try out.


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> Darn you agent you stole Palmieri from me






We were the only 2 that had contracts for him... we had given you 3 other players so basically decided to give him to me lol.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Just a notice to oilgagner89 .. i dont have a list of the avilable players .. soo u will just have to find them your self


----------



## agent2421

I'll be going through all rosters later on tonight or tomorrow and any players who are on the 3rd/4ht line who probably won't play in the NHL and will be spares, I will assign players for those teams regardless if they want them or not because they had an oppertunity to get them. We need all players to be from the nhl so yeah...


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> We were the only 2 that had contracts for him... we had given you 3 other players so basically decided to give him to me lol.




 Whhhhyyyyyy?????? 

I kid, I'll be all right. I got Sulzer and Leighton so I am happy

And I look forward to my future enforcer Derek Dorsett ranking up the PIMs 

But only if I trade Carcillo which probably won't happen


----------



## McRobbiezyg

beauty, i'm happy i got mine.. now i hope one of my youngens makes one of their teams.

Vesa Toskala has been made available.. will update it on the chopping block thread






so teams with goaltending woes can now have them a quality goaltender.. send your offers before the trade freeze!


----------



## agent2421

*3 hours left to make any trades*


----------



## TBLbrian

Tampa Bay is looking to make 1 more trade for a 2nd line forward, PM me with offers


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus is still looking to acquire another center, dangling one of Jokinen, Hunter, Setoguchi, Ryder, or Clark.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Modo said:


> Columbus is still looking to acquire another center, dangling one of Jokinen, Hunter, Setoguchi, Ryder, or Clark.




Wait don't I have Hunter on my line-up?


----------



## agent2421

nope you never did. Hunter was traded from Carolina to Columbus.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

agent2421 said:


> nope you never did. Hunter was traded from Carolina to Columbus.




Then what did I get for Jokinen and Sundin then?


----------



## agent2421

When did you trade that? You traded Sundin?


----------



## Dr Pepper

Damn, he's right! 

My bad, I must've forgotten to edit him off my roster after the trade.

Good catch, sebster, would've made things far more complicated had I managed to trade Hunter unnoticed!


----------



## agent2421

Can you post that trade again, I didn't get that one down.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Modo said:


> Columbus and Chicago have reached a trade agreement.
> 
> To Columbus:
> 
> Mats Sundin, and Jussi Jokinen
> 
> to Chicago:
> 
> Andrew Brunette and Trent Hunter.
> 
> Should Sundin retire, Andrew Brunette will be returned to the Blue Jackets, most likely at a very favourable discount.




Here you go.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

lol one hour to get in your offers on *streit*, *aucoin* and *toskala*!


----------



## TBLbrian

could we have until the morning??


i might be close on a deal. 


if not its alright


----------



## agent2421

NO...






yea sounds good.


----------



## Hale The Villain

One more day, c'mon!! 

Half the people here didn't even know that the deadline was today 

Please?


----------



## McRobbiezyg

love the pic lol


----------



## TheNudge

Hey,

Made a trade with Toronto


Atlanta- Ron Hainsey

for

Toronto- Kolzig and 2 prospects: Troy Brouwer and Ryan Hillier


I accept


----------



## Angelo25

fedro91 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Made a trade with Toronto
> 
> 
> Detroit- Ron Hainsey
> 
> for
> 
> Toronto- Kolzig and 2 prospects: Troy Brouwer and Ryan Hillier
> 
> 
> I accept




u mean u made a trade with detroit


----------



## WHAfanatic

Well I'm Toronto and he's Atlanta. So I dunno where Detroit is coming from...

Looks like this trade is too late. If so, it'll just have to wait til after the trade freeze is over fedro.

Oh nvm. Looks like Agent did extend the deadline.

TRADE CONFIRMED


----------



## TheNudge

But i don tthink where too late.. We got till morning dude..


----------



## TheNudge

Just accept the deal and it should past


----------



## Angelo25

fedro91 said:


> Just accept the deal and it should past




well u gave me lip so im going to have to decline this trade. sorry..


----------



## TheNudge

what are u talking about i m not doing any tarde with u angelo


----------



## Angelo25

fedro91 said:


> what,
> 
> are u talking about i m not doing any tarde with u angelo




theres a new trade committee that has been enforce that can allow or disallow trades and im not allowing your trade because the trade deadline has passed.. sorry..


----------



## TheNudge

agent 2421 said till morning..

So it s good..


----------



## Angelo25

fedro91 said:


> agent 2421 said till morning..
> 
> So it s good..




yeah thats agent and this is me.. and im saying no. enough said.

on second thought.. what the hell.. make the trade.. its technically not midnight yet..


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

angelo25 said:


> yeah thats agent and this is me.. and im saying no. enough said.
> 
> on second thought.. what the hell.. make the trade.. its technically not midnight yet..




Tee hee. I love your style, give them a hard time for a while then let them through  I like the idea that there is a trade comitee now  that won't let other teams become a Carolina.


----------



## Hale The Villain

I just noticed that Dallas doesn't have a 2nd in 2008 so he is giving me his in 2009

Just an FYI


----------



## agent2421

okay a few people Pm'd me about extending it. So do your last minute trades today but at 12:00 AM EST no more trades will go through.


----------



## agent2421

Does anyone want Philly as a 2nd team??

Colorado is taken by Sensational Spezza
Florida is taken by Sebster03

Philly is the only team remaining...


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

agent2421 said:


> Does anyone want Philly as a 2nd team??
> 
> Colorado is taken by Sensational Spezza
> Florida is taken by Sebster03
> 
> Philly is the only team remaining...




 Yay


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Does anyone want Philly as a 2nd team??
> 
> Colorado is taken by Sensational Spezza
> Florida is taken by Sebster03
> 
> Philly is the only team remaining...




If anyone new wants Colorado they can have 'em


----------



## TheNudge

Hey agent,

so my trade is good cause Toronto accepeted last night and angelo didn t want to approve it..

So the trade is and was;

Hey,

Made a trade with Toronto


Atlanta- Ron Hainsey

for

Toronto- Kolzig and 2 prospects: Troy Brouwer and Ryan Hillier

And I accepte it and he accepet it..

Hey agent if u want ask him if he really accepte it but u could see in page just5 before thise one. and I even send u a pm..

So pm me about our trade ..

Thx Agent2421..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

hhahaahahha ^


----------



## agent2421

yea yes Fedro it's fine.


----------



## TheNudge

why ha ha ha ha......
Thx Agent..


----------



## Hale The Villain

Consensus for Boston?


----------



## TheNudge

Hey,

You where asking for Flyers, I could take over the team and u could give it to some one else if u find a new gm to take over it...

So for now and for how long u want, I could take over Flyers now...


----------



## agent2421

actually Columbus is up, I never PM'd him, I'll do that now,


----------



## WHAfanatic

fedro91 said:


> Hey agent,
> 
> so my trade is good cause Toronto accepeted last night and angelo didn t want to approve it..
> 
> So the trade is and was;
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Made a trade with Toronto
> 
> 
> Atlanta- Ron Hainsey
> 
> for
> 
> Toronto- Kolzig and 2 prospects: Troy Brouwer and Ryan Hillier
> 
> And I accepte it and he accepet it..
> 
> Hey agent if u want ask him if he really accepte it but u could see in page just5 before thise one. and I even send u a pm..
> 
> So pm me about our trade ..
> 
> Thx Agent2421..




Fedro,

I confirmed it shortly after my initial post. Like a couple minutes later. Take a breath once in awhile ffs.


----------



## Angelo25

WHAfanatic said:


> Fedro,
> 
> I confirmed it shortly after my initial post. Like a couple minutes later. Take a breath once in awhile ffs.




haha cantwell i love your post!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> haha cantwell i love your post!






hahah 


this is the best part (s)


> so my trade is good cause Toronto accepeted last night and angelo didn t want to approve it..






> Hey agent if u want ask him if he really accepte it but u could see in page just5 before thise one. and I even send u a pm..
> 
> So pm me about our trade ..
> 
> Thx Agent2421..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Can we have a coaches draft .. ?


----------



## Angelo25

ahhaa i know im so bad..


----------



## Hale The Villain

coaches draft would be prettty sweet, great idea


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> coaches draft would be prettty sweet, great idea




its a horrible idea. i wont allow it..


----------



## Hale The Villain

angelo25 said:


> its a horrible idea. i wont allow it..




It would be fun, who would go 1st overall though? Bowman? Babcock? Paddock


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> It would be fun, who would go 1st overall though? Bowman? Babcock? Paddock




doesnt matter who coaches my team..


----------



## agent2421

yea we already decided to do coaches a long time ago. It's after the entry draft. 

Coaches don't really matter too much but to give your organization more of a face, etc we'll do it.

It doesn't have to be an NHL coach right now but has to be related, like he was a coach or is in AHL or something.


----------



## Hale The Villain

yeah it's just for fun, just something to do

Hartsburgh for me, Paddock for agent


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Jack Adams for  *


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> yeah it's just for fun, just something to do
> 
> Hartsburgh for me, Paddock for agent




please.... I never want to see Paddock again 


You know there's no point in having a draft for this. First come first serve.. PM me who you want.

For pure Comedy alone... The Sens have signed* John Tortorella* as head coach 
























WATCH THE VIDEO...


----------



## Angelo25

nyr selects mike babcock as coach and tim renney and alain vigneault as assistant coaches and pittsburgh selects lindy ruff and joel quenville and andy murray as assistants

Nyr selects Dave nonis and brian burke as assistant gms and signed wayne gretzky as president
Pittsburgh selects john davidson and ken holland as assistant gms and signed scotty bowman as president


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Detroit Selects : Jack Adams As Coach
Joe Kocur As Assistant Coach 
Jaques Demers As Assistant Coach

Steve Yzerman As President 
Jim Nill as Assistant Gm 
&
Hakkan Andersson as Head European Scout
Mark Howe Pro Scout ...

And im done

*


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to announce the signing of Emile "The Cat" Francis as their new head coach.


----------



## Angelo25

haah beat that suckers


----------



## agent2421

angelo25 said:


> haah beat that suckers






I ain't writing all that **** down..

1 coach...

no assistants

no presidents


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> I ain't writing all that **** down..
> 
> 1 coach...
> 
> no assistants
> 
> no presidents




well i'll write it down.. first come first serve.. cmon its going to be so funny when other gms have no name guys coaching their respective teams.. if you want ill update all coaches and such


----------



## agent2421

nah lol.. let's just keep it to the basics, 1 coach...



> Detroit Selects : Jack Adams






How bout someone who's actually coached I dunno in the last 10-20 years even...


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> nah lol.. let's just keep it to the basics, 1 coach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout someone who's actually coached I dunno in the last 10-20 years even...




fine 

Pittsburgh selects Lindy Ruff
Nyr selects Mike Babcock


----------



## WHAfanatic

Does that mean I can't hire Toe Blake? We'll keep his ashes in a tasteful urn behind the bench.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks sign Bruce Boudreau as our head coach and we also sign Wayne Gretzky as our president and Jay Feaster as our assistant GM


----------



## agent2421

lol much better... now others can actually get people they know...


----------



## agent2421

WHAfanatic said:


> Does that mean I can't hire Toe Blake? We'll keep his ashes in a tasteful urn behind the bench.




I'm gonna sound like a moron but what kind of name is TOE....


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Best Staff Around 

Jack Adams - Coach
Joe Kocur - Assistant Coach 
Jaques Demers - Assistant Coach

Steve Yzerman - President 
Jim Nill - Assistant Gm 
Hakkan Andersson - Head European Scout
Mark Howe - Pro Scout ...*And im done


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> The Anaheim Ducks sign Bruce Boudreau as our head coach and Craig Hartsbugh and Randy Carlyle as assistant coaches, we also sign *Wayne Gretzky* as assistant GM




ive already signed him as president pick again


----------



## WHAfanatic

Oh all right, I'll go from the dead to the almost dead and hire Pat Quinn to teach all my kids what it takes to be an NHL player.


----------



## agent2421

> Pat Quinn






much better...


----------



## fczfcz74

Edmonton Oilers will be coached this season by Alpo Suhonen. (First european Headcoach ever, i think). He has signed a one year deal...


----------



## Angelo25

pittsburgh has signed sensational spezza as it's water boy and has signed fedro as a personal butler

JUST KIDDING


----------



## TBLbrian

does it matter who is the assistant or 
can it be whoever i want?


----------



## agent2421

lol I would prefer no assistants or anything but sure why not... Just no current head coaches as assistants or main ones atleast.

and if you want assistant then only 2 of them, nothing else or it's too much lol.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

Asst. GM: Mike Millbury
Coach: Craig Mactavish
Asst. Coach: Bob Hartley

hey if i'm going to be a crappy team i might as well grab some crummy staff as well.


----------



## agent2421

fczfcz74 said:


> Edmonton Oilers will be coached this season by Alpo Suhonen. (First european Headcoach ever, i think). He has signed a one year deal...




Never heard of him rofl....


----------



## Angelo25

Pittsburgh selects coach Lindy Ruff and Marc Crawford and Don Cherry as assistant coaches

Nyr selects coahc Mike Babcock and Pat Burns and Joel Quenville as assistant coaches


----------



## Hale The Villain

Anaheim Head Coach: Bruce Boudreau
Anaheim Assistant Coaches: Tony and Don Granato
Anaheim Assistant GM: Jay Feaster
Anaheim President: President Bush

We hope that with President Bush's war tactics we will be a force in the playoffs 

But seriously though, the president of my team is the president of the USA

Ha, beat that


----------



## TBLbrian

hires

head coach: Randy Carlyle
assistant coach: Peter Laviolette
assistant coach: *Scarlett Johansson*
scouting director: Ron Francis

We believe Scarlett has untapped hockey knowledge that most people don't know about and we are hoping she will be happily accepted into our locker room


----------



## agent2421

Angelo your keeping track of this... Only count the coach and 2 assistants lol.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

yeah, well my president is Robert Mugabe president of Zimbabwe!


----------



## Hale The Villain

We welcome President Bush to the team


----------



## agent2421

For pure comedy my assistant coach is: *Charles Wang*


----------



## Angelo25

haha dammit.. will post pics later.. at work./

NYR has signed Gemma Atkinson and Katy Perry as assistant gms

Pittsburgh has signed Cheryl Tweedy and all the Victoria Secret Girls as assistant gms.. 

I WILL DEF POST PICS LATER!!!!!


----------



## Angelo25

NYR has select Will Ferrell as senior advisor 

Pittsburgh has select Borat Sagdiyev as head of scouting department


----------



## WHAfanatic

Toronto hires Tim Hunter and Rick Tocchet as Quinn's right-hand fists... er hands. If you can't beat em on the ice....


----------



## Hale The Villain

I would also like to announce that I have signed Jessica Alba as my secretary


----------



## agent2421

lol guys guys guys....

1 coach
2 assistants 

let's not get over complicated with advisors, presidents etc.


----------



## agent2421

Sensational Spezza said:


> I would also like to announce that I have signed Jessica Alba as my secretary




She's mine!!! Back off


----------



## TBLbrian

i knew everyone would copy me once i used Scarlet Johansson


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> i knew everyone would copy me once i used Scarlet Johansson




Well my sex slave..... I mean secretary is better than yours


----------



## Angelo25

ATTENTION ATTENTION! 

Eklund is reporting that Agent2421 has hired Brad Pitt and Jack Black as sex slaves. More to report later.. Other breaking news... Mats Sundin may play this year or next year E4.


----------



## agent2421

Just to let you all know after the entry draft we're pretty much done and have nothing to do till October 4. 

Mostly everything is done now and I need something from ya'll.

If you can rank the teams from 1-29 that would be great (no ranking for your own team)

I need this from everyone so please send it sometime soon.

Most rosters are updated or will be sometime soon on the Official Stats Pool but it shouldn't change too too much.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Just to let you all know after the entry draft we're pretty much done and have nothing to do till October 4.
> 
> Mostly everything is done now and I need something from ya'll.
> 
> If you can rank the teams from 1-29 that would be great (no ranking for your own team)
> 
> I need this from everyone so please send it sometime soon.
> 
> Most rosters are updated or will be sometime soon on the Official Stats Pool but it shouldn't change too too much.




why are we doing this again? refresh my memory.


----------



## agent2421

Mock standings of how we think the season will go. How will each team perform this year and at the end see how close or far away it was.


----------



## Hale The Villain

*And if anyone, I repeat if anyone has a top 6 defenseman who will play this season

Please, please PM me even if you don't think you don't see a single player on my team

Again I need a Top 4 Defenseman, PM if interested*


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> Mock standings of how we think the season will go. How will each team perform this year and at the end see how close or far away it was.




good idea... ok should we post it or should we send it to you via pm


----------



## agent2421

send it via PM... i cleared my inbox so I have enough space.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Florida will take Claude Julien
and Chicago will have me   and will have Guy Carbonneau as assistant


----------



## agent2421

sebster03 said:


> Florida will take Claude Julien
> and Chicago will have me   and will have Guy Carbonneau as assistant




your the Gm... not the coach


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

No i'll be both GM and coach. Yes I'm just that good. Florida has decided to take Michel Therrien as assistant coach


----------



## TBLbrian

make sure everyone marks their rosters "completed" at the top on the rosters page like Agent and i have done.

then i will fill in the pool stats page all the way


----------



## agent2421

Also i forgot to tell you guys but the standings you guys are sending me is what place to do you think the teams will come in *NEXT* season. So don't look too much at the prospects side of some teams but how well they will achieve this season.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

TBLbrifri said:


> make sure everyone marks their rosters "completed" at the top on the rosters page like Agent and i have done.
> 
> then i will fill in the pool stats page all the way





One question do all of your players have to have a contract?


----------



## TBLbrian

sebster03 said:


> One question do all of your players have to have a contract?




nope, just your roster players and at least *2* prospects/spares


----------



## TBLbrian

if anyone has any trade offers for me please let me know in the next *hour*.

i'm willing to listen to any offer. EXCEPT TRADES FOR HALF MY TEAM!! 'cough, cough' federo.


----------



## agent2421

Remember guys, 4 hours till Midnight (12:00 AM EST) and that's when the trade freeze officially begins.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Remember guys, 4 hours till Midnight (12:00 AM EST) and that's when the trade freeze officially begins.




So do we get to trade after the trade freeze or can you not trade for the whole season?


----------



## Makeshift We Are

oh wow! what a joke... you guys let fedro back in? wow... just wow!!!!!


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus is still looking for another center, willing to part with one of my blueliners, or perhaps more in a bigger deal.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Lets all put Gagner4God on our ignore lists so we don't know what he is saying whenever he is posting, so it's like he never posted at all 

I'm a genius


----------



## Makeshift We Are

Sensational Spezza said:


> Lets all put Gagner4God on our ignore lists so we don't know what he is saying whenever he is posting, so it's like he never posted at all
> 
> I'm a genius




dude you had class before... where did it all go? like seriously... why fedro? look at his proposals... really, logical thinking man! i dont know why you guys hate me so much but just give me a chance


----------



## Hale The Villain

Gagner4God said:


> dude you had class before... where did it all go? like seriously... why fedro? look at his proposals... really, logical thinking man! i dont know why you guys hate me so much but just give me a chance




You had class before, but it all turned to **** once you started arguing. I know that Fedro was arguing too but he didn't call us jack@$$es or whatver


----------



## Hale The Villain

Also me and Modo have worked out a deal

To ANA: Andrej Meszaros

To CLB: Ryan Johnson, Brian Salcido, ANA 2nd in 2009

I welcome back Meszaros with open arms, but it really hurts to lose Salcido 

I have about 5 or so Senators or former Senators lol


----------



## Dr Pepper

Columbus confirms this deal.


----------



## Hale The Villain

My roster is basically complete now

Pascal Dupuis is available and I could ship him with a prospect/pick to aquire a better forward. Perferably a LWer


----------



## McRobbiezyg

slow day today... 2 picks so far.


----------



## Hale The Villain

We should give a consensus to Boston, he hasn't been on for a while now and I think his time is almost up

Colby Robak?


----------



## McRobbiezyg

he's got like 40 minutes left.. just give him whoever hasn't been taken.. bad description but the the way agents been doing it... also whats everyones average age? mines 32.2 lol

give him mccollum because its the next guy that was drafted http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/draft/nhl2008e.html its how we've been doing it thus far so may as well keep it going.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Mine is 25.6

I calculated the height of my players and my forwards are shrimps! Average height for the Forwards was 5'8 but my defense is huge. 6'4 is the average height


----------



## McRobbiezyg

my D is: 6'1.5"
my forwards is: 6'1" and a little bit.
looking at my roster i think if it was actually used as a team is would be a pretty tough team to play against.

so can he be auto'd? i wanna make my pick lol.. and i still gotta wait for the guy before me.


----------



## agent2421

yea you don't have to wait for him. Auto him the player you said and you can make your pick. You only have to listen to the 3 hour time limit.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

yeah washington still has to go.. somehow doubt he'll do it tonight.


----------



## TBLbrian

what team is Cogliano actually on?

i realized i made offers to 2 different teams for him, and both responded, i think someone has the wrong idea...lol


----------



## McRobbiezyg

just by looking at the trades on the main thread toronto should be it.


----------



## agent2421

I'd say he's on Toronto.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Just give him to Detroit .. i am running low on players anyway


----------



## Hale The Villain

How does my finalized roster look?

Patric Hornqvist - Jason Spezza - Shane Doan
Pascal Dupuis - Erik Christensen - Dustin Brown
Daniel Carcillo (Enforcer) - Eric Belanger - Mark Parrish
Jason Chimera - Brad Richardson - Ryan Shannon

Zdeno Chara - Joni Pitkanen
Andrej Meszaros - Brian Lee
Alexandre Picard - Steve Wagner

Pascal Leclaire
Michael Leighton


----------



## Dr Pepper

Terrible. 

I'd say it's pretty solid. Don't know a whole lot about Hornqvist, if he doesn't pan out, you may have some troubles offensively. Blueline looks pretty good. Might get hurt in goaltending, unless Leclaire carries the Jackets into playoff contention.


----------



## agent2421

hey guys I'm pretty busy today so keep trying to do the 3 hour thing and Pm the next person otherwise you can just do the picks tomorrow since it doesn't really matter and we're almost done.


----------



## odishabs

*How does the final lineup look guys? Try to be honest i need to know were i stand. Thanks.




Holmstrom.94 Datzyuk.13 Michalek.9
Kessell.81 Rolston.12 Cheechoo.14
Wellwood.42 Dubinsky.17 Antropov.80
Tootoo.22 Steckel.39 Nolan.11

Green.52 Bergeron.49
Jones.6 Suter.2
Fistric.25 Tollefsen.55

Bryzgalov
Bernier*


----------



## TBLbrian

odishabs said:


> *How does the final lineup look guys? Try to be honest i need to know were i stand. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holmstrom.94 Datzyuk.13 Michalek.9
> Kessell.81 Rolston.12 Cheechoo.14
> Wellwood.42 Dubinsky.17 Antropov.80
> Tootoo.22 Steckel.39 Nolan.11
> 
> Green.52 Bergeron.49
> Jones.6 Suter.2
> Fistric.25 Tollefsen.55
> 
> Bryzgalov
> Bernier*





your first line is good, but a lot of teams have much better.
i like your 2nd line a lot and i think they will have a good year. 
your 3rd line is a huge risk

and only half your D really excsites me.

Bernier may or may not even get a chance to play, and Brygalov is still on a young team that makes a lot of mistakes

i see you finishing somewhere in the 8-15 spot, depending on your 3rd line.


like Angelo i'm not going to even bother posting my roster again..i know how good my team is and where i stand


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> I know my team sucks, I'll be lucky to get into the playoffs




Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Angelo25

Sensational Spezza said:


> Lets all put Gagner4God on our ignore lists so we don't know what he is saying whenever he is posting, so it's like he never posted at all
> 
> I'm a genius




did it the first day i met him.. lol what a sucker


----------



## TBLbrian

Sensational Spezza said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself, your team is just amazing




haha ok no more of that its creepy


----------



## Hale The Villain

TBLbrifri said:


> haha ok I get it, I am so creepy


----------



## Angelo25

Hello. Just curious, who's your top 5.

Mine is: 

1) NYR
2) Detroit 
3) Colorado
4) Buffalo
5) Pittsburgh

If i were to include St Louis Blues, it would probably be number 5 but im trying not to be bias.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Colorado at 3, really? 

I guess I picked a good team


----------



## McRobbiezyg

lol @ yashin.


----------



## TBLbrian

my honest opinion including myself, but only time will really tell anyways so its not like it matters what i think:

1) NYR
2) Detroit
3) Pittsburgh/Buffalo
4) Tampa/Vancouver
5) Calgary/Ottawa

i like the COL team, but with Tukka Rask as a starting goalie and that being the #1 area to get points, i dont see them as a top 5.


all of the teams i picked have Legit starters except Vancouver but i think with Harding and Mason both of them could potentially take over, but who knows


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> my honest opinion including myself, but only time will really tell anyways so its not like it matters what i think:
> 
> 1) NYR
> 2) Detroit
> 3) Pittsburgh/Buffalo
> 4) Tampa/Vancouver
> 5) Calgary/Ottawa
> 
> i like the COL team, but with Tukka Rask as a starting goalie and that being the #1 area to get points, i dont see them as a top 5.
> 
> 
> all of the teams i picked have Legit starters except Vancouver but i think with Harding and Mason both of them could potentially take over, but who knows




i really like st louis actually.. colorado is okay but i think that rask will step up over fernandez and thomas


----------



## TBLbrian

so do i, but unfortunately for him Thomas and Fernadez are in the way for next season.

i like Rask and it's a great pick but unless Tim Thomas sucks it up, its better for him to spend the year in the AHL and play every night then sit on the bench, much like Karri Ramo in Tampa.


----------



## Kesler Kills Kommies

1.) LA Kings

Enough said : P


----------



## HockeyHooligans

No love for the Caps? 



Selanne - Plekanec - Whitney
Pesonen - Backstrom - Voracek
Roberts - Modano - Fedotenko
Grier - Niedermayer -Peca

Ex- Voros, Goc

Boyle - Jovanoski
McCabe - McKee
Kalinin - Witt

Ex- Wagner

Nabokov
Jean-Phillipe Levasseur

Prospect: D Colten Teubert, G Jake Allen


----------



## WHAfanatic

HockeyHooligans said:


> No love for the Caps?
> 
> 
> 
> Selanne - Plekanec - Whitney
> Pesonen - Backstrom - Voracek
> Roberts - Modano - Fedotenko
> Grier - Niedermayer -Peca
> 
> Ex- Voros, Goc
> 
> Boyle - Jovanoski
> McCabe - McKee
> Kalinin - Witt
> 
> Ex- Wagner
> 
> Nabokov
> Jean-Phillipe Levasseur
> 
> Prospect: D Colten Teubert, G Jake Allen




I'd say that's a solid but unspectacular line up.

The 1st line is lighter than most. Backstrom is a gem but the other 2/3 of the 2nd line are risky. The 3rd and 4th lines are better than most, though a tad old and therefore has potential to be hit by injuries/declining production. Defence is solid and Nabokov is decent in goal.

Overall, I think your forward core is too light to be a top contender but you'll be in that group behind the 4-5 top contenders.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys how do you like my team? It doesn't have many big big names but they all seem like pretty productive players.

Offense:

*Alexander Ovechkin* -*Mike Ribeiro* - *Jean-Pierre Dumont*
*David Booth* - *Andy McDonald* - *Robert Nilsson*
*Curtis Glencross* - *Mike Comrie*- *Ryan Callahan*
*Rene Bourque* - *Maxime Talbot* - *David Clarkson (E)*

Extra: *Shean Donovan*

Defense
*Micheal Rozsival* - *Tobias Enstrom*
*Tom Poti* - *Joseph Corvo*
*Tom Preissing* - *Barret Jackman*



Goalies

*Chris Osgood*
*Antero Niittymaki*



Prospects:

1. Karri Ramo
2. Jim O'brien
3. Chris Stewart
4. Vladimir Mihalik
5. Joe Colborne
6. Alexander Nikulin


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Oveckin isnt a big big name player?

Otherwise a solid team that should definetely make the playoffs


----------



## McRobbiezyg

just hope that ozzy doesn't get injured or outplayed in camp because nittymaki is injured for like the first 2 weeks of the season.


----------



## agent2421

Ah really... Nittymaki injured that sucks... No i meant that alot of my players aren't huge name players (Nilsson, Glencross) but they put up the points.


----------



## agent2421

hey guys I'd appreciate if you can finish updating your rosters today and put a *complete* thing somewhere in the post. 

I'll be entering team by team starting tomorrow so it's really important for the first few teams to have it done.

So from Anaheim - Florida or something like that.


----------



## TBLbrian

i have another ?


what if a player on our team gets injured during the season? are we just screwed or can one of our spares (if they play in NHL) fill in?


----------



## McRobbiezyg

i would assume and hope the latter.


----------



## Hale The Villain

So when are we allowed to trade again?


----------



## agent2421

Trading begins after the trade freeze which is around October 10 or so. I need time to enter all the rosters in and see it play out for a week. I hope spares will work but it's my first time doing a pool thing with so many people that I'm not 100% sure but I'll try to make something work. I might have to delete the player or something and then bring him back when he's not injured or something like that so you can get both points.

I've been really busy this week but I'll try updating tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Well that is in a month or so but I might as well do it anyways

The Colorado Avalanche are looking for defensemen and a #1 goaltender

Available:

Patrick Sharp
Francois Bouchard
Ryan Stoa
Benoit Pouliot
Yan Stasny
COL 1st Round Pick in 2009

I know we can't trade for a month but we can still talk trade in that period of time


----------



## agent2421

yea you guys can talk all you want. If you want make a list ready for the trades you want to do. Tomorrow is when I start entering rosters though so please try updating rosters tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> yea you guys can talk all you want. If you want make a list ready for the trades you want to do. Tomorrow is when I start entering rosters though so please try updating rosters tonight or tomorrow.




Still waiting for my FA signing!


----------



## Angelo25

hey agent since round 25 is finished.. my line up is complete for NYR but i havent been able to finish my roster.. can i sign free agents and prospects now.. let me know thanks..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

MartyG77 said:


> Still waiting for my FA signing!




they will be coming out sooon!!


----------



## agent2421

what do you mean by haven't been able to finish my roster? Yeah the signings should have been done, just contact Cantwell today and do the signings.

Also Cantwell the sooner you can release the signings the better.


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> what do you mean by haven't been able to finish my roster? Yeah the signings should have been done, just contact Cantwell today and do the signings.
> 
> Also Cantwell the sooner you can release the signings the better.




what i meant was that im missing 4 guys from my roster since i traded most of my picks away.. can i draft four players now to complete my list or do you want me to wait till the draft is over.. please consult asap thanks..


----------



## agent2421

no you don't draft the 4 players. That's what the Free Agent signings are for, just talk to Cantwell, however they can't be prospects unless there atleast in AHL or will play in the NHL next year. I need your roster to be filled with legitimate Nhl players for this season.

Also a heads up... in 10 minutes I can enter players into the site. You guys will be able to access it but I won't give admin passwords so I'm in charge of changing everything so you can't trade on that site etc but can still trade here.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Listen Fella's im workin on the signings .. im working on a program that will help me with it .. bare with me for 1 day.. til i get it figured out ...

any more offers.. i need ASAP


----------



## agent2421

sounds good, I'll enter in the rosters as of what we have now so that means I expect most of you who are in this not to back out unless for a good reason since alot of work has been put into this.

I'll fill you guys in on the league name and passwords soon.

Well then.... I actually have to wait till 7:00 PM Est so can't enter until then... can't they just start the stupid website already...


----------



## agent2421

Guys check it out! So Far only Anaheim is up (Sensational Spezza)

*List of players not included because they couldn't be found:*

Patric Hornqvist
Nathan Gerbe 
Daniel Larsson
Drayson Bowman
Chad Kolarik
Alexander Sulzer

I'm counting top 18 players (12 forwads, 6 D, 1G) 

This is how it will be set up, I will email the list of players so they can add them however Sensational Spezza I suggest you get 1 player or sign someone because Hornqvist probably won't be playing in the NHL unless you know something I don't...




Site: Pickuphockey.com

User name of Pool: HF Boards NHL 09 Season 
Password: 123456



Don't worry if one of your players isn't up... I'll talk to the admins to put the name up. However if it is a player I missed due to trade or something, please PM me.


----------



## odishabs

its not letting me log in....eh


----------



## MartyG77

agent2421 said:


> This is how it will be set up, I will email the list of players so they can add them however Sensational Spezza I suggest you get 1 player or sign someone because Hornqvist probably won't be playing in the NHL unless you know something I don't...




Hornqvist is expected to be playing on the first line in Nashville with Arnott and Dumont, so I'm surprised that he isn't available on this site.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Does anyone have a 2nd round pick that they don't need? PM if you do so we can work out a deal


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Last Call for offers ..


----------



## odishabs

cantwell it is not letting me access the pickuphockey...it says the password or username is wrong


----------



## Cal Vandelay

its not letting me ether ..


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> its not letting me ether ..




same here...


----------



## TBLbrian

i think Agent said only Atlanta and Anahiem are up now.


----------



## Hale The Villain

it's working for me


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Sensational Spezza said:


> it's working for me




haha shut up 

Rubbing it in ..


----------



## TBLbrian

hey..quick ? cantwell

when will round 2 of signings be posted?


----------



## agent2421

So I'm guessing only the first 4 teams can get it.

I'll make a list of all missing players and email them the list and they'll make the players available, it's a really good site and I give major props to whoever runs it because it's free compared to alot of others where you have to pay money.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

*Everyone That Sent in Offers For Round 2 

They Have Been Accepted 
There were no player that got 2 or more offers .. 

please go ahead and post your signings if ud like .

If I made a mistake and a player got more then 1 offer , please let me know .*


----------



## agent2421

All rosters are up for Anaheim - Detroit. *Dallas Skipped for now*

Just a reminder for later on:

Pool Name: HFBoards NHL 09 Season
Password: 123456


----------



## odishabs

ok i know this is a really bad time but for now we can agree to tentative agreements i just relized i am way over the cap and need to unload around 9 million in cap, i am very desperate come with your offers quick...

hjere are the available player for cheap..

cheechoo
r andy jones
brian rolston
wellwood
owen nolan
staios...

take advantage people.


----------



## agent2421

odishabs your over the cap? Umm how much over do you think you are... usually it would have resulted in you having to drop a player to FA or something.

On the official pool stats it says you have about $8 million... unless you made a trade and it didn't get updated on there I don't know...


----------



## odishabs

i am a little over 8 million over the cap this may result in me giving up datzyuk.....it saddens me....let me know looking for good young player for pavel...a good cheap replacement


----------



## agent2421

You can make a deal with someone, like I said before you can still discuss trades right now especially if your over the cap. If your over the cap the trade you make, changes will be made right away. If your under the cap you can talk about trades but it won't be put on the site until after Week 1 of the nhl schedule games we have.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to announce the signings of the following players:

Cory Murphy
Alexei Yemelin
Jeff Frazee
Jesse Winchester

I don't know the amounts yet


----------



## McRobbiezyg

New Jersey is proud to have signed Steven Zalewski to a three year entry level contract worth 650,000/year.


----------



## agent2421

um Cantwell can you put them all in your signings page...


----------



## TBLbrian

*Tampa Bay has made a deal!*



to TAM: Johnathan Cheechoo

to PHX: Andrew Ladd, a 2nd in '09 and a 2nd in '10

This is a deal that is a win now move for us. and since the UFA signings havent been announced, i'm going to cancel them so i can afford this deal


----------



## odishabs

this is a start and trims about 1.5 off of the 9 mill over the cap..


----------



## agent2421

Solid deal for Tampa Bay lol. It really pays of to have free cap space in cases liek this. I wanted to make a trade but was unable to.


----------



## Hale The Villain

Wow that was quick

Two seconds ago odishabs just posted that he ws available lol

Oh and me and odishabs have worked out a deal

To ANA: Mikhail Grabovski, TOR 2nd Round Draft Pick in 2008 (60th)

To PHO: Steve Wagner, Derek Dorsett


----------



## TBLbrian

i got lucky Zetterberg's contract was such a bargain this season.

and Federov's will be off the book at the end.


----------



## odishabs

agent2421 said:


> Solid deal for Tampa Bay lol. It really pays of to have free cap space in cases liek this. I wanted to make a trade but was unable to.




i actually see this as a good deal considering the position im in....ladd got fire at the end of the year in chicago herres to hoping he can continue how he ended. I t does hurt to see cheech go though. It will hurt even more to see pavel datzyuk leave its looking like thats what is going to have to happen.

Season GP G A P +/- PIM PP SH GW Shots Pct 
2007-2008 63 14 16 30 13 35 1 0 1 131 10.7 

Season GP G A P +/- PIM PP SH GW Shots Pct 
2007-2008 69 23 14 37 11 46 10 0 4 220 10.5 


i do not see much of a difference there ladd is the top cheech the bottom and laadd is 6 years younger


----------



## TBLbrian

i agree Ladd could be great, and is still young. he is going to be hit or miss this season, but with having Rutuu, him and Ladd were too much of a risk.

so now i have someone who is guaranteed anywhere from the 35-55 point range.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

i guess it might help that cheechoo will probably have thornton has a linemate for most of the season.


----------



## TBLbrian

in our final move before the season the *Tampa Bay Lightning* would like to announce the signing and welcome back monster 6'5 winger *Evgeny Artyukhin* has been signed to a 2 year, $.675m contract, he will be my final spare to fill in the void i have on my roster by trading my 2nd round pick early on.


----------



## odishabs

Guys Im Back Please Start Throwing Me Offers For Pavel Datzyuk And Brian Rolston I Need To Trim Salary!!!


----------



## agent2421

You only have today to trade... Make these quick because it's a real hassle going back and having to change the completed rosters. I understand the problem your in but try to make all the trades today. Also after round 2 signings there will be no more... If I need to assign any players I'll assign signings based on rosters who don't have roster players.

Also I'm done up to Ottawa, I haven't done 4 teams:

Dallas
Florida
Carolina
New York Islanders


----------



## odishabs

ok the deal is done....

hockey hooligans gets: datzyuk,rolston, and a 2nd round pick in 2009
for
phoenix: Backstrom and thomas plekanec

....


----------



## agent2421

okay great... are you under the cap yet? If so update your roster and I'll do your team right away.


----------



## odishabs

i did update my roster my current salary is

56, 110, 116

is the salary cap stuck at 56? or is it a decimal...if i need to drop[ someone i drop Derek DOrsett


----------



## odishabs

new lineup for the pack:

*ladd-backstrom-michalek*
*kessel-plekanec*-holmstrom
*fedotenko-dubinsky-nolan*
*tootoo*-*steckel*-kennedy

*green*-suter
jones-bergeron
*fistric*-*staios*

bryzgalov
bernier


the bolded players are the players that were not here when i took over.


----------



## agent2421

Wow you've been quite busy!

yea it's 56.7 so it should cover from the person you just dropped.


----------



## odishabs

whooooo lol


----------



## odishabs

PHOENIX HAS NAMED WAYNE GRETZKY COACH AND BOB GAINEY AS GM....and yes its confirmed i am really drunk and bored


----------



## agent2421

We have a lot of heavy drinkers in this draft (me included  )


----------



## odishabs

hahahahah...i am also a sex addict its a disease...(blades of glory).....gloria hines..are you an official here? BC you have officially given me a boner!


----------



## agent2421

Btw Phoenix is now up if you want to see


----------



## stupendousman

Hey agent, I'm going to assume that PickUpHockey doesn't have Brandon Sutter in their database, because you put Ilya Zubov in his place.


----------



## agent2421

yep, I'll email my list to them sometime today but so far the player's that were not found are as follows:

Anaheim:

Patric Hornqvist
Nathan Gerbe 
Daniel Larsson
Drayson Bowman
Chad Kolarik
Alexander Sulzer

support@pickuphockey.com

BuffalO:


Brandon Sutter 
Oscar Moller 
Taylor Chorney
Igor Makarov
TJ Galiardi


Calgary:

Spencer Machacek
Ben Maxwell
Akim Aliu
Gustav Nyquist
Riley Nash
TJ Brennan

Chicago:

Maksim Mayorov
Dana Tyrell
Yannick Weber

Columbus: 

Brian Salcido
Oskar Osala
Zack Boychuk
Tyler Myers
Raymond Sawada

Colorado:
Francois Bouchard

Detroit:

Ryan McDonagh
Stephan Johnston 
Matt Halishcuk

Edmonton:
Regin

Los Angeles:

Keaton Ellerby
Kris Fredheim 
Kyle Beach

Minnesota:

Ian Cole
Patrice Cormier
Daultan Leveille

Montreal:
Max PACIORETTY
Aaron NESS

Nashville:

Anisimov
Caputi

New Jersey:

Ryan Jones
Colton Gillies
Andrei Plekhanov
Luca Sbisa
John Carlson
Steven Zalewski 

New York Rangers:
Spencer Machahek
Patrick Sjostrom 
Corey Trivino

Ottawa:

Jim O'brien 
Joe Colborne 
Nick Palmieri 

Pittsburgh:

Josh Godfrey
Nick Ross
Dan Bertram
Mathieu Perreault 


San Jose:

Eric Tangradi
Jamie Benn 
Kaspars Daugavins 

St.Louis:

Matthias Tedenby

Tampa Bay:

Tyler Cuma 
Tyler Ennis 
Carl Sneep

Toronto:

Ryan White*
Colin Wilson
Brad Marchand

Vancouver:

Jori Lehtera

Phoenix:
Subban


----------



## Hale The Villain

Why do the Thrashers and the Rangers both have Spencer Machalek?


----------



## agent2421

i dunno... Calgary should have him unless he traded him to NYR but it was Calgary's pick.


----------



## Angelo25

sorry my bad it was my mistake.. will change it.. just updating some other pools that im in.. thanks for the heads up sens..


----------



## Hale The Villain

No problem


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

I traded all the players that were available...

Now, there's a small group of players I'm willing to move if the price is right :

-Marian Gaborik
-Robbie Earl
-Georges Parros
-Akim Aliu
-Ben Maxwell
-Mikkel Boedker
-TJ Brennan


----------



## odishabs

boedkker for nolan and a 2nd round pickin 2009


----------



## agent2421

All teams are basically done on pickuphockey.com! Everyone should be able to access it now. I'm doing the last team right now which is Philadelphia and has been taken over by Modo for the time being.

The only team I haven' done is Dallas because they haven't updated there roster, I've Pm'd them and hopefully they'll do it shortly.


----------



## odishabs

i still cant get on


----------



## agent2421

Site: Pickuphockey.com

User name of Pool: HFBoards NHL 09 Season
Password: 123456


*i made a mistake earlier.. HFBoards is together*


----------



## HockeyHooligans

odishabs said:


> boedkker for nolan and a 2nd round pickin 2009






sorry had to laugh.


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

I have a trade to annonce :

to Nashville : Riley Nash and Brian Boyle

to Calgary : Paul Kariya


----------



## Dr Pepper

Wow.


----------



## odishabs

HockeyHooligans said:


> sorry had to laugh.




hehe i thought id get a big reaction there lol


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

HockeyHooligans said:


> sorry had to laugh.




Yeah this is something that needs to change. People often talk to me in private and they start with a trade proposal that's insulting. But I have to say that some GM come with very acceptable offers with their first proposal, and that's really cool.


----------



## agent2421

franchise player said:


> Yeah this is something that needs to change. People often talk to me in private and they start with a trade proposal that's insulting. But I have to say that some GM come with very acceptable offers with their first proposal, and that's really cool.




I don't think that can ever change... some Gm's aren't as aware of others of what we call market value... I've had so many insulting trade offers over the years from both friends and online and basically they want to rip you off and see if you know anything bout hockey or not. 

I hope it does change though...


----------



## odishabs

i just want you to know that i never for one second thought u would accept it ...the only reason i ever start like that is to test the waters and see how certain mangers feel about the player im after and u cant tell me it hasnt been working im am a very good GM trade wise.


----------



## TBLbrian

i agree, it's crazy some of the offers i have gotten. 

i don;t mind the first offer being crazy to get market value but when a GM keeps coming back and the deals get worse, thats what i hate


----------



## Dr Pepper

Philly is in dire need of some help at LW!

Any and all offers will be considered in order to fully complete this undermanned roster.

PHILADELPHIA FLYERS

_____-Briere-Perry
_____-Kozlov-Afinogenov
Tikhonov-Kesler-Winnik
MacMillan-MacArthur-Halischuk

Schneider-Campoli
Whitney-Pothier
Bell-Shannon

Miller
Niemi

Palushaj
McCollum
Bishop
Potulny
Petry
Schremp
Mursak
Bren. Smith
Emmerton
Grant
Zagrapan
Ni. Williams


----------



## MartyG77

franchise player said:


> I have a trade to annonce :
> 
> to Nashville : Riley Nash and Brian Boyle
> 
> to Calgary : Paul Kariya





Confirm.


----------



## odishabs

wow i am sorry but were talking about ridiculous first offers how about ridiculous trades..period^^^


----------



## odishabs

that might as well be boyle for kariya


----------



## TBLbrian

so how do i log in for my own team on pickuphockey.com?



i tried my email it didn't work


----------



## Hale The Villain

I have an idea to give agent a break. So far he PMs everyone, updates the threads, manages pickuphockey.com, accepts trades ect......

To give him a break we give a few small jobs to some of our more active members

Like have a trade commitee (do we already have one?) of just 3 or 5 people and they vote on wether a trade goes through or not. A group of say 2-3 people who PM the next guy up to pick. A a group of 2-5 people to give consensus' ect.......

I want this to go on for as long as possible, if agent has to get headaches day in and day out by being dedicated to this thread while being in school than we will have to share some of the work.

I am not saying agent can not do this stuff but he basically does everything and if I was him I would be tired as hell


----------



## odishabs

very unselfish thinking spezza and iwould be willing to help.


----------



## HockeyHooligans

Trade:

TO CBL: Jovanovski + 2010 2nd

TO WSH: Spacek + 2009 2nd


----------



## agent2421

Well looking at Nashville's roster they don't really want to be a competing team this year... they want all young people so I guess Kariya didn't fit in there plans.


----------



## Dr Pepper

HockeyHooligans said:


> Trade:
> 
> TO CBL: Jovanovski + 2010 2nd
> 
> TO WSH: Spacek + 2009 2nd




Confirmed.


----------



## odishabs

nice


----------



## agent2421

Yea thanks, it would be alot of help if something like that happens. Right now I just want the entry draft to be finished with... there's like 6 picks left and that's my main concern. 


To log into pickuphockey you have to:

Pool Name: HFBoards NHL 09 Season
Password: 123456

you don't need an email address. I am the admin of pickuphockey so only I can make changes, you guys can't make changes for your roster and I'm not sure if you can do scratches or not, but I can.


I would be into the idea of doing the whole people PM'ing the next person but as of right now it'd be great if Sensational and Odishabs can just PM the last remaining 5-6 so we can finish it off, after that we don't have to PM anyone.

We also have a trade committee who can agree/disagree with trades but only really unfair one's:

Agent2421, Angelo25, Cantwell, Sensational Spezza, Odishabs

I guess that will be the trade committee, if someone wants to join they can.

Also on the website I put that your allowed to trade but don't make trades via pickuphockey ... only make them here.


----------



## odishabs

sounds good. i am one of the remaining 6 i think so i will pm the next people and iw opuld love to be on the trade comitee thanks for that.


----------



## odishabs

HockeyHooligans said:


> Trade:
> 
> TO CBL: Jovanovski + 2010 2nd
> 
> TO WSH: Spacek + 2009 2nd




guess that made the space for datszyuk...i was sad to see him go but the move made us younger and put us below the cap without getting totally ripped off. I feel the best player in the deal was pavel but i also believe that rolston is the worst...and our guys nikky and pleks fall right inbetween and give us stability for years


----------



## HockeyHooligans

odishabs said:


> guess that made the space for datszyuk...i was sad to see him go but the move made us younger and put us below the cap without getting totally ripped off. I feel the best player in the deal was pavel but i also believe that rolston is the worst...and our guys nikky and pleks fall right inbetween and give us stability for years





Yea I really didn't want to trade my younger depth down the middle but I get a top 10 forward and some goal scoring. I just aquired Antropov so he can take a center role on the 3rd as well as Modano on the 2nd.


----------



## agent2421

this is kind of off topic but how often do tickets go 50% off for games? There were 2 games in October like this for Ottawa (Phoenix & Florida) but tickets in the 100L are sold out and only 300 are available.

So my question is:

Is 300 lvl seats good?


How often do games go 50% off... will there be a couple in december/january ?


----------



## odishabs

couldnt tell yah


----------



## TBLbrian

agent...is Picard playing tonight??



if so, how is he doing?


----------



## agent2421

yep Picard played tonight... he wasn't a huge factor, didn't play too well. Had a giveaway which resulted in a NYR goal. He looked lost at some parts, but I still expect him to do better.


----------



## TBLbrian

ah, i saw Kuba had an assist.


Tampa is only down by 1 with Pittsburgh, which is solid

Ramo is playing pretty well

the Pens are using Crosby, Malkin, Fluery and Staal
vs
Stamkos, Oullet and an AHL team


so its the real Penguins vs. Stamkos and depth players


----------



## agent2421

Nice.. how did Stamkos play?



Oh yeah: 

Kuba played a good game, nothing fancy but being who he is. 

Winchester, Smith & Ruutu were the best players on the ice out of the new guys, they played hell of a game.


----------



## TBLbrian

they just tied it. 



Stamkos is doing well, not on the score sheet, but no mistakes.


he is REALLY good in the faceoff circle for a rookie, which is uncommon and something Tampa really needs



and Stamkos scores the game winner in a shootout!


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> they just tied it.
> 
> 
> 
> Stamkos is doing well, not on the score sheet, but no mistakes.
> 
> 
> he is REALLY good in the faceoff circle for a rookie, which is uncommon and something Tampa really needs




stamkos is going to be a monster.. i really hope tb's organization doesnt **** him up the way they ****ed up lecavalier


----------



## TBLbrian

i really don't think they will.


He has enough talent in front of him that he can slowly adjust. Lecavalier was on a team with NO ONE. +having Roberts and Recchi should def. help him be comfortable in Tampa.


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> i really don't think they will.
> 
> 
> He has enough talent in front of him that he can slowly adjust. Lecavalier was on a team with NO ONE. +having Roberts and Recchi should def. help him be comfortable in Tampa.




yeah lets hope.. cuz im such a big fan of stamkos.. and i hate to brag but i can actually do his shootout move on floor hockey.. my shins are so bruised because of it but yeah.. regardless hes going to be so good.. not fair that tampa has vinny and stamkos...


----------



## odishabs

they will be a force if they can stay young and talented at wing,.....draft for the wings in the future!!!!


----------



## Makeshift We Are

so what is up with the site? are we moving the league there?
i need a username and pass im so confused lmao what should i do?


----------



## agent2421

go to pickuphockey.com

Pool name: HFBoards NHL 09 Season
Password: 123456

that's it your in. 

Btw guys Gagner took over Philly, he has alot to prove and will be looked at the entire time but we need people and he's available.
Nope we're not moving it, that's merely a site to keep our points.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

so trades and everything stay here?


----------



## agent2421

Gagner before you start trading.. you can't trade right now, there's a trade freeze from now till October.


----------



## Makeshift We Are

agent2421 said:


> Gagner before you start trading.. you can't trade right now, there's a trade freeze from now till October.




okay thank you...wow the former owner destroyed this team


----------



## Angelo25

Gagner4God said:


> okay thank you...wow the former owner destroyed this team




haha thats why we gave it you.. but look at this way.. atleast you have a shot of either hedman or tavares..


----------



## Makeshift We Are

angelo25 said:


> haha thats why we gave it you.. but look at this way.. atleast you have a shot of either hedman or tavares..




sadly... but true lol


----------



## agent2421

hey guys I just noticed, We are officially done the draft!!!!! 


Good work guys, now we just gotta wit till October 4th to see how everything turns out.


----------



## TBLbrian

random ?


does anyone in this draft have a xbox 360 with NHL '09 that would be interested in joining/starting up a EASHL team??

i'd be willing to put it together, or if someone has one and is looking for players?


either PM me or post it on here


----------



## agent2421

I wish if I had a 360.... I'm on of the few who still relies on pc due to student fee's and I'd rather watch a couple real nhl games than to buy a 360 for $500 or so...

But I really wish I had it lol...


----------



## TBLbrian

you def. need to get one, i heard the PC version of the game isn't as good.


that would be cool if we could have an "agents draft team" haha


----------



## McRobbiezyg

its all aboot the ps3


----------



## agent2421

TBLbrifri said:


> you def. need to get one, i heard the PC version of the game isn't as good.
> 
> 
> that would be cool if we could have an "agents draft team" haha




haha lol... Pc is never good, same crap every year. Yeah lol I thought about doing that... using Nhl view or something and putting players on the team they are from my draft... will take a while to do but would be a fun way to start a league...

Damn I wish I had 360,, we could have done something like that..

How awesome would it be to do be a pro online and get drafted into the teams we have in our league right now.


----------



## TBLbrian

i don't know if you can do it like that.


i think we would just all create ourselves and be on 1 team VS other teams


we could use our Hfboard usernames as our players names haha otherwise we wouldn't know each other haha.


----------



## agent2421

haha lol yeah... Or we all get drafted to the same team and play on every position..

Rofl now that would be ownage... if they ever did something like that.

Example:

Me, Tblbrifi, Angelo
Sensational, Modo, Rob
Odishabs, Assaf, Sebster
Smapti, Ivey, Bloody

Cantwell, 

and list goes on lol.


----------



## TBLbrian

you make your own team for the "EASHL" so say we had me, you and angelo on a team.

then the 3 of us would each be our own Be-A-Pro player. and the computer/ or another person on our team would be the other spots 

its position locked


----------



## TBLbrian

agent2421 said:


> haha lol yeah... Or we all get drafted to the same team and play on every position..
> 
> Rofl now that would be ownage... if they ever did something like that.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Me, Tblbrifi, Angelo
> Sensational, Modo, Rob
> Odishabs, Assaf, Sebster
> Smapti, Ivey, Bloody
> 
> Cantwell,
> 
> and list goes on lol.




quote, thats exactly how it would work


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> you make your own team for the "EASHL" so say we had me, you and angelo on a team.
> 
> then the 3 of us would each be our own Be-A-Pro player. and the computer/ or another person on our team would be the other spots
> 
> its position locked




haha i love how you guys just include me.. lol anyways im getting an 360 pretty soon.. agent i was running on pc too which was effing homo.. but yeah looking into it.. i heard nhl09 is crazy.,. i heard on wii is pretty fun too


----------



## TBLbrian

yeah i heard it was fun on the Wii also.


i could never buy one of those though, most of the games are kiddy and i just cant see myself playing that thing unless i am A)Drunk B) with a bunch of friends drunk. haha


----------



## Angelo25

TBLbrifri said:


> yeah i heard it was fun on the Wii also.
> 
> 
> i could never buy one of those though, most of the games are kiddy and i just cant see myself playing that thing unless i am A)Drunk B) with a bunch of friends drunk. haha




well i especially like to play it with girls both sober or drunk but thats a different story..


----------



## HockeyHooligans

angelo25 said:


> haha i love how you guys just include me.. lol anyways im getting an 360 pretty soon.. agent i was running on pc too which was effing homo.. but yeah looking into it.. i heard nhl09 is crazy.,. i heard on wii is pretty fun too




Ah yea 09 is freaking awesome. Almost to real though... as I'm finding it hard to score as I'm used to 08 so much. I'll have like 30 shots in an online game and 2 goals... grrrr. Defense is very real you have to be smart. Only problem I have is pucks just flow through me... Be a Pro mode is a must. I just got called up to the Blues roster from being in the AHL for the Peoria Rivermen... ofcourse I led the AHL in goals!


----------



## Angelo25

HockeyHooligans said:


> Ah yea 09 is freaking awesome. Almost to real though... as I'm finding it hard to score as I'm used to 08 so much. I'll have like 30 shots in an online game and 2 goals... grrrr. Defense is very real you have to be smart. Only problem I have is pucks just flow through me... Be a Pro mode is a must. I just got called up to the Blues roster from being in the AHL for the Peoria Rivermen... ofcourse I led the AHL in goals!




ahhhhh.. stop tempting me.. i heard be a pro mode itself is a game on its own... i have an addictive personality so i know my gf isn't going to like it.. may just wait it out till xmas for deals.. but so far i haven't received a bad review yet..


----------



## TheNudge

Hey I grew up in the games.

I had a atorie, Nitendo,Super nintendo,game gear,sega,playstation 1,2,3XBox1,2,Wii,PS2,Nintnedo 64, game boy and more..


----------



## odishabs

ps3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cal Vandelay

fedro91 said:


> Hey I grew up in the games.
> 
> I had a atorie, Nitendo,Super nintendo,game gear,sega,playstation 1,2,3XBox1,2,Wii,PS2,Nintnedo 64, game boy and more..




Congrads


----------



## agent2421

cantwell7 said:


> Congrads




I had a Super Nintendo... N64 and after that it's a blur


----------



## agent2421

K, back to our draft talk. I emailed support@pickuphockey the list of players they didn't have, they said they'll do it right away so we have nothing to worry about. There's probably still a few players I missed but I'll get them done when I finish adding the others.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

we should vote on the best drafter ..

it would help decide the waiver priority order . / untilthe season starts


----------



## agent2421

yea we could do that... Vote for the best overall GM do you mean? Draft-wise & Trade wise, or whoever has the best team now?

Also I only have about 6 people who sent me there top 30 team rankings so do you guys think we should do a poll instead?

We count down from Worst team to best team, 10 votes are a must before we continue to the next one, you can't vote for your own team etc.

You have to be honest... if someone says Angelo's team or Cantwell's team is the worst it won't count especially if it's between 25-30 etc.


Also if we were to do polls would we do it in this section of the board or in the polls section?


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> yea we could do that... Vote for the best overall GM do you mean? Draft-wise & Trade wise, or whoever has the best team now?
> 
> Also I only have about 6 people who sent me there top 30 team rankings so do you guys think we should do a poll instead?
> 
> We count down from Worst team to best team, 10 votes are a must before we continue to the next one, you can't vote for your own team etc.
> 
> You have to be honest... if someone says Angelo's team or Cantwell's team is the worst it won't count especially if it's between 25-30 etc.
> 
> 
> Also if we were to do polls would we do it in this section of the board or in the polls section?





id rather have the gms post who's the top 29 teams exluding there teams of course.. that way the gms can track down who has the best average and so on.. and that way we'll know whos taking this seriously


----------



## Cal Vandelay

well will we just post our rankings of teams ..


----------



## Angelo25

cantwell7 said:


> well will we just post our rankings of teams ..




exactly..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

angelo25 said:


> exactly..




ok .. ill post mine soon .


----------



## agent2421

oh I was thinking instead of doing the whole rankings thing since we probably wont get it from all 30 Gm's... we'll just do voting.

I'll make a thread saying vote for your least fav team, and in 10 or more votes that will be the least one so you don't have to put your whole ranking list.

I'm thinking if I have about 6 right now, I don't expect a lot of people to send that in anytime soon so we can just do a poll going by worst team, 2nd worst, 3rd worst.

Wait about a day or for atleast 10 votes and then keep going.


----------



## agent2421

Also guys, Oil Gagner 89 has taken over Colorado. The reason he wasn't very active was because he was given a terrible team of Carolina which was extremely messed up and in his position I would do the same thing, I wouldn't be interested much in the draft because there's nothing to achieve.

A couple of people have said he was in previous leagues and he was really good and very active.

So Carolina can be given to Sensational Spezza as a 2nd team if he wants instead of Colorado...


----------



## Hale The Villain

Sure I'll take Carolina, and I'll fixer right up


----------



## Hale The Villain

On second thought, hell no

I have no idea what the roster is, due to all the trades and I don't really want to clean up that mess to be honest


----------



## hockeyfan666666

I m willing to try and take over as a second team 
(sorry about not being active much, I was in Europe with no Wifi)


----------



## agent2421

sounds good to me...


----------



## Hale The Villain

I found a sweet picture for Carolina though


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Sensational Spezza said:


> I found a sweet picture for Carolina though




lol that just about sums it up 
i will try to sort the team out but i kinda need an updated roster after all the trades made


----------



## hockeyfan666666

I m trying to go through what carolina has and so far (with all the trades included) this is what
they have

FW: 
Markus Naslund-Joe Sakic- Ryan Smyth
David Jones- Jason Blake- Stepahne Yelle
Mathieu Dandenault - Sean Berghnheim- Patrick Rissmiller 
Kirk Maltby- Kyle Calder- Brad May

Extras = Mike Sillinger (aware of injury) 

Forward Prospects
Petteri Nokelainen, Robin Figren, Luke Adam, Greg Nemisz, Maxime Sauve, 
Mikhail Stefanovich, Nicolas Deschamps, Zac Dalpe, Jared Staal , Blake Comeau

D:
JM- Liles -- Aaron Ward
Karlis Skratsnis- Brooks Orpik
Adam Foote--Greg DeVries
Extra: Wade Belak

 Defensive Prospects
Jyri Neimi, Jake Gardiner, Niklas Hjalmarsson

G: Dan Ellis
Ondrej Pavelec

picks: 2011 first round pick (DET), 2009 first round pick (SJ)



Its really messed up (please alert me of any mess ups in my research)


----------



## McRobbiezyg

lol pavelec is a goalie.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

dang i was thinking of joe pavelic
now this team is even more screwed


----------



## Hale The Villain

hockeyfan666666 said:


> dang i was thinking of joe pavelic
> now this team is even more screwed




Joe Pavelski?


----------



## Dr Pepper

hockeyfan666666 said:


> I m trying to go through what carolina has and so far (with all the trades included) this is what
> they have
> 
> FW: Markus Naslund- Michael Ryder- Ryan Smyth
> Jordan Staal- Jason Blake- Stepahne Yelle
> David Jones - Sean Berghnheim- Patrick Rissmiller
> Kirk Maltby- Kyle Calder- Mathieu Dandenault
> 
> Extras = Mike Sillinger (aware of injury),Kirk Maltby, Brad May
> 
> Forward Prospects
> Petteri Nokelainen, Robin Figren, Luke Adam, Greg Nemisz, Maxime Sauve,
> Mikhail Stefanovich, Nicolas Deschamps Zac Dalpe, Jared Staal , Blake Comeau
> 
> D:
> JM- Liles -- Aaron Ward
> Karlis Skratsnis- Adam Foote
> Wade Belak --
> 
> Defensive Prospects
> Jyri Neimi, *Tyler Myers*, Jake Gardiner, Niklas Hjalmarsson
> 
> G: Dan Ellis
> Ondrej Pavelec
> 
> picks: 2011 first round pick, 2009 first round pick
> 
> 
> 
> Its really messed up (please alert me of any mess ups in my research)




Obtained by Columbus as part of an earlier deal.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Sensational Spezza said:


> Joe Pavelski?




oops.... brainfart


----------



## hockeyfan666666

"hey guys Modo found the trade which got him Staal.


Sakic, Eaves, Orpik, and pick 378

for

J. Staal, Ryder, pick 341 and a 2nd round entry draft pick"

was this a legit trade? if so I need to change carolina's lineup




"st.louis trades: Salo, Veilleux and 21 st round pick (566)

for

carolina trades: Smyth, Carolinas 21 round pick (620) , 2.5 million dollars and carolinas 37th entry draft pick"

what about this trade by Gagner4god


----------



## WHAfanatic

hockeyfan666666 said:


> I m trying to go through what carolina has and so far (with all the trades included) this is what
> they have
> 
> FW: Markus Naslund- Michael Ryder- Ryan Smyth
> Jordan Staal- Jason Blake- Stepahne Yelle
> David Jones - Sean Berghnheim- Patrick Rissmiller
> Kirk Maltby- Kyle Calder- Mathieu Dandenault
> 
> Extras = Mike Sillinger (aware of injury),Kirk Maltby, Brad May
> 
> Forward Prospects
> Petteri Nokelainen, Robin Figren, Luke Adam, Greg Nemisz, Maxime Sauve,
> Mikhail Stefanovich, Nicolas Deschamps Zac Dalpe, Jared Staal , Blake Comeau
> 
> D:
> JM- Liles -- *Aaron Ward*
> Karlis Skratsnis- Adam Foote
> Wade Belak --
> 
> Defensive Prospects
> Jyri Neimi, Jake Gardiner, Niklas Hjalmarsson
> 
> G: Dan Ellis
> Ondrej Pavelec
> 
> picks: 2011 first round pick, 2009 first round pick
> 
> 
> 
> Its really messed up (please alert me of any mess ups in my research)




An A.Ward was drafted by Toronto. I took it to be Aaron Ward. Did he get drafted twice by mistake?


----------



## hockeyfan666666

I think so whoever was carolina Gm (s) really screwed things up. I think that the weaker team should get A.Ward and the stronger team some compensation i think agent should decide though


----------



## WHAfanatic

hockeyfan666666 said:


> I think so whoever was carolina Gm (s) really screwed things up. I think that the weaker team should get A.Ward and the stronger team some compensation i think agent should decide though




Yeah that's fine w/ me. Frees up another spot on my roster for a prospect, anyway.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

cool cause carolina needs that D man thx a lot


----------



## TBLbrian

*TRADE*


to Tampa Bay: Carolina's 2nd round pick in '09


to Carolina: Greg DeVries

(i know we are in the trade freeze, but carolina needs to fill out their roster, hope you don't mind Agent)

we get rid of DeVries large salary. and move Janne Niskala to our final defensive spot.


----------



## agent2421

yea that's fine, I just didn't want too many trades but it's good Carolina's getting some people, it'll be easier to fill them in.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

confirmed, carolina needs to fill out roster and already have a boatload of prospects

on another note my 1st team (boston) needs two D men to fill out their roster is it ok if i pick D.Sydor off waivers from toronto?


----------



## TBLbrian

having Niskala worries me a bit, but if the way he is playing in preseason is any preview of how he will be in the regular season, it could end up being a huge steal.

+Barry Melrose loves him so i think he is going to make the team, if not i'm screwed haha


----------



## TBLbrian

i just want to say, my team is killing in the pre-season  (too bad it doesn't matter) 

Neil is killing it!
Niskala is doing really well.
Craig is doing well.
Letang is doing well.
Artyukin has like 5 penalties haha


----------



## hockeyfan666666

yeah all those players are doing great... the question is will they be that good during the regular season


----------



## TBLbrian

i can hope 

i think Neil will have a bounce back year, and with Gonchar and Whitney out Letang better have a good year or the Pens are kinda screwed


----------



## agent2421

Neil played great today! I updated most players for pickuphockey btw, now most of your roster should be there. 


Top 19 players will count for you, the rest will not in terms of points. I'm going by the roster you have in the roster's thread. Any changes please inform me, if I missed someone please inform me.

Philadelphia is the only one not updated.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

I m hoping orpik has a better year as well

yeah pittsburgh's D is kinda screwed its hard to see them going back to the finals, but who knows?


----------



## TBLbrian

sorry to ask but just checking....was Niskala updated to my roster from the trade today? i can't look im on a cell phone.


----------



## agent2421

i'll change that right away...


----------



## hockeyfan666666

yep its changed he is on your roster as the #6 D-man


----------



## TBLbrian

thanks.


----------



## agent2421

yea I just changed it, and now Greg De Vries is on Carolina.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

thx for that agent


----------



## agent2421

I'll change Carolina's top 19 later on probably tomorrow or so.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

cool, i reposted a more current roster in the roster thread 
feel free to revise it if needed


----------



## TBLbrian

i hope to start getting the Pool Stats organized some tomorrow.


so if everyone could please mark their rosters as completed at the top like some GM's have i'll try to get right on that. i will mark the teams as completed in their chart as well!


----------



## agent2421

To Tampa Bay: Carolina's 2nd round pick in '09

Dallas: 2nd Round ATL Entry Draft Pick 09


Detroit: Atlanta's 2nd Round Entry Draft Pick 09

Atlanta: Detroit's 1st Round Pick " 10 & 11 & a Conditional player if Detroit wins the Cup

*If Detroit Aquires a 09 First Rounder it will be swapped for the 2011 pick * 


Anaheim: 2nd round entry draft pick 09 

Carolina: SJ 1st 09 entry draft pick 

Dallas: ANA 1st Round Entry Draft Pick 09


If I have not posted a draft pick for 09, 10, etc please tell me. The Main Draft Thread is basically done since we won't be using it so I'm only keeping track of these right now. If you don't tell me then you won't have the pick if you acquired it.


----------



## TBLbrian

PHX (i think thats the right team) has my 2nd in '09 and in '10 per the Johnathan Cheechoo deal.


also what was the log in info for the Pick Up hockey site? can you post it on the first page, i keep forgetting it.

thanks


----------



## agent2421

Pool Name: HFBoards NHL 09 Season 
Password: 123456


*HFB has to be capital*


----------



## hockeyfan666666

On the website could you replace McBain with D.Sydor (I signed him on waivers)

Also i would like to waive J.Hamilton (signed with AHL team not gonna play in NHL) 

After those moves i still have two roster holes to fill for Boston

(#6 defenseman, fourth line forward) what should I do?


----------



## agent2421

check it now, is that any better?

If you have to fill your roster you can sign an nhl ready player who isn't on any team yet.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

k thx a bundle i will look in the draft thread and if there is a dman i want i will contact cantwell


----------



## agent2421

also 2 huge blows for San Jose & Nashville.

San Jose loses Sergei Gonchar

Nashville loses Erik Johnson


----------



## Hale The Villain

I have DAL 2nd Round Pick and DET 2nd Round Pick in 2009


----------



## McRobbiezyg

do we have to set lineups daily or anything? do i have to do anything during the season


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Carolina has detroits first round pick in 2011 just to let you know


----------



## agent2421

Well we have weekly games so basically 1 week = 1 game meaning if your player get's injured during the week too bad because it's in that game if you get what I mean.

You don't have to do much but I still want people to talk on chat and have some excitement going so it doesn't become dull.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

alrighty then sounds good.


----------



## agent2421

where do you guys think the chat should go? Should we move game chat to the official stats pool so it can be bumped up always?

Trade chat can go in the Trade block thread once all 30 teams have it up...


And Off Topic chat goes here?


----------



## TBLbrian

damn looks like Paul Ranger isn't going to make the trip to Prauge, so he will miss a few games.


Maybe Niskala can step it up  (i hope)


----------



## hockeyfan666666

i like the chat here but it may be more convinient in the official pool

i agree with trade talk and player management staying here


----------



## McRobbiezyg

booooo i have him in a different pool.. rats.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

robbiezyg said:


> booooo i have him in a different pool.. rats.




same with me aarggh


----------



## agent2421

okay so it's settled then when the season starts:


Official Stats Pool = Game Day *Week* Talk. Brag about you leading, show no mercy... Talk about who you think will win the games etc

Trade Block Thread = After all 30 teams are up, talk about trades, agree, disagree, why you like it for teams, why it makes team better.

Off Topic Thread = Here.. random talking bout random stuff...


There will also be a Video Thread soon. Basically this threads serves as a years highlights from players we picked. What do you guys think will be better?

- All 30 teams having there own post in the thread and editing for players... *like the trade block* 

- A big mess of random goals, assists and post whenever you want...

The only thing is I know some teams won't post anything but I know some will.. up to you guys.


----------



## TBLbrian

i def. wouldn't say get rid of him.

he should only miss 2 games (the 2 vs the Rangers in Prague)


----------



## Hale The Villain

Congratulations guys, 100 pages in the draft thread!!


----------



## hockeyfan666666

As GM of Carolina i have yet another problem on my hands

I have a full team roster as well as over 15 prospects am i allowed to keep all of them as compensation for all the crappy things done to the team or do i have to trade/waive some of them


----------



## agent2421

Didn't notice that.. Wooooooooooo! 





















*nah you can keep em, I can only post 30 in pickuphockey but just keep a track of it here or use as trade bait*


----------



## TBLbrian

i'm pretty sure you can only have 30 players total.


its up to Agent, but maybe he could give you a few extra just so you can work out some trades or something.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

k
sweet 100 pagges


----------



## agent2421

nah you can keep em, I can only post 30 in pickuphockey but just keep a track of it here or use as trade bait.

Carolina is already a failed organization, why make it suffer more...


----------



## hockeyfan666666

I will try using the excess of prospects i dont really need as trade bait

anyone interested in any combination of

Defensive Prospects
Jyri Neimi, Jake Gardiner, Niklas Hjalmarsson

Forward Prospects
Petteri Nokelainen, Robin Figren, Luke Adam, Greg Nemisz, Maxime Sauve,
Mikhail Stefanovich, Nicolas Deschamps, Zac Dalpe, Jared Staal , Blake Comeau
Ryan O'Mara , Petteri Nokelainen


----------



## agent2421

You can be the only team who actually trades so you can get roster spots for the trade freeze... I'll allow that.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

cool thats great i am willing to trade almost anything to anybody...
i will try my very best to make this failed franchise into a contender (borderline impossible)


----------



## McRobbiezyg

we should just keep track of them on here.. i'll hopefully be making some moves throughout the season.. but i may or may not have 33 players right now.


----------



## agent2421

hey guys I might have missed it but what was the trade that Carolina got A. Ward from Toronto?


----------



## WHAfanatic

agent2421 said:


> hey guys I might have missed it but what was the trade that Carolina got A. Ward from Toronto?




No trade. Looks like he was drafted twice. I let Carolina have him as he was short Defencemen and it allowed me to lower salary a little


----------



## TBLbrian

i stared going and filling in the Pool Stats, i only did Ottawa, Nashville and Tampa so far.


I am only going to do the rosters on the roster page, so if you either don't have a post on their with your team roster or you haven't marked it completed. i won't do it


agent does yours look correct?


----------



## agent2421

Yea it looks great you only forgot Shean Donovan who is a healthy scratch for me. 

Also can you delete the roster on the Official Stats Pool I posted in Ottawa, we don't really need that anymore...


----------



## agent2421

kind of a stupid question but how do I edit the title of this thread, before I just had to double click and could change it but now it's not letting me...


----------



## Angelo25

agent2421 said:


> kind of a stupid question but how do I edit the title of this thread, before I just had to double click and could change it but now it's not letting me...




edit the first page.. you should be able to change the title.. from there.. if not.. just say so and ill log in and change it for you.. cuz im a pimp like that lol ..


----------



## TBLbrian

whoops wrong thread...


----------



## hockeyfan666666

carolina's roster is now COMPLETED.. please update on official pool


----------



## TBLbrian

ok cool.


i'm going to do it little by little, while i'm studying. hopefully i can get most of them done soon.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

thx im almost done my boston roster as well (pending one cantwell signing) 

carolina is exempt from the trade freeze (there may be some changes)

thx a lot


----------



## TBLbrian

my team is still doing well in pre-season!

Lauri Korpikoski is doing awesome he might earn a spot on the Rangers, and on my team.


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, the voting has begun:

http://hfboards.com/showthread.php?t=555386


----------



## agent2421

hey guys, also when you vote make your you post your pick so I know if it's from our draft or not.

If you don't post the votes won't count.


----------



## agent2421

hey guys I need a few more votes, remember to post who your voting for because I won't know otherwise.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

cool, should we have a vote for the best team as well

also

Boston's Roster is now COMPLETED (update in official pool)


----------



## agent2421

nope just the worst since it goes from #30 down to the best team.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

got it thx


----------



## agent2421

Guys seasons starting soon, I still need almost everyone's enforcer. Please Put a (E) next to your roster or these points won't count for you and that will be your fault.

Also there is an error...


Detroit says they have Matt Halischuk but Philadelphia is supposed to have him.

If I haven't added any trades check to see if your roster is 100% correct on 

site: pickuphockey.com
Pool: HFBoards Nhl 09 Season
pass: 123456

Points aren't up to me anymore, if there's an injury or something is wrong with your roster PM me so I can change it, I won't be doing that for you, it's your job.


----------



## agent2421

Philly has been auto'd Shane Hnidy (replacing Whitney) & Andrew Wozniewski to replace Shannon.


----------



## agent2421

Dallas has been auto'd Patrice Brisebois to complete there roster.

They also will be playing 13 Forwards because they suck and had 2 less D, it shouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> Guys seasons starting soon, I still need almost everyone's enforcer. Please Put a (E) next to your roster or these points won't count for you and that will be your fault.
> 
> Also there is an error...
> 
> *
> Detroit says they have Matt Halischuk but Philadelphia is supposed to have him.*
> 
> If I haven't added any trades check to see if your roster is 100% correct on
> 
> site: pickuphockey.com
> Pool: HFBoards Nhl 09 Season
> pass: 123456
> 
> Points aren't up to me anymore, if there's an injury or something is wrong with your roster PM me so I can change it, I won't be doing that for you, it's your job.






Remember we agreed i had him ?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Agent :

I think there a 2 problems with my roster .. the Ryan McDonagh i have his with Montreal and is in college .. and it says there hes with Detroit ?

and Stephen Johnston is Detroit property and it says hes with Dallas .. i belive there are 2 McDonaghs and Johnston's..


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Notice : Cantwell7 League has restarted if anyones interested


----------



## agent2421

umm wat was the agreement because Philly drafted him... so please remind me again.

Also for the 2nd part, I emailed a list to them for players from our league so if it says he's on a different team like what you were saying it doesn't matter. 

Mcdought was supposed to on Montreal but because of my list it says he's on Detroit.

The person on pickuphockey I'm tlaking to said he'll fix that soon and it doesn't matter.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

agent2421 said:


> umm wat was the agreement because Philly drafted him... so please remind me again.
> 
> Also for the 2nd part, I emailed a list to them for players from our league so if it says he's on a different team like what you were saying it doesn't matter.
> 
> Mcdought was supposed to on Montreal but because of my list it says he's on Detroit.
> 
> The person on pickuphockey I'm tlaking to said he'll fix that soon and it doesn't matter.




ok well if 
philly draftedd him hes theres ..

and agent u want in my leaguie ?


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Hey Agent

There are two problems with Boston's roster could you please add M.Johnson as another forward, and Meyer as defenceman remove McBain and Mitera as they are prospects 

Downie is my enforcer (in case you didn't know already)


----------



## agent2421

Fixed... is it better now?


----------



## hockeyfan666666

yep its good thx a lot


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Agent , you want back in ?


----------



## agent2421

sorry bro, since Ultimate started I won't have any time. I also have university so it's hard keeping with the leagues I'm in.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Hey agent could you add Jesse Boulerice (wich will be my enforcer), Brad Isbister and Craig Anderson (wich I all aquired via free agency) to my roster.


----------



## agent2421

What team is this for... I'm assuming it's Florida/


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Yes it is  sorry forgot to indicate which team. NOt used to having two teams yet


----------



## Hale The Villain

I don't seem to have Pascal Leclaire or Cory Murphy on my team, could you add them?


----------



## agent2421

Can you post that trade again.

nevermind there was no trade...


Is Murphy a starter, if so who's out?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Hey guys if anyone is interested in my league heres the site :http://cnhl.forumotions.com/forum.htm

I Think it looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Can you post that trade again.
> 
> nevermind there was no trade...
> 
> 
> Is Murphy a starter, if so who's out?




I don't know Hjalmarsson or Wagner I guess

This is my roster:

Zdeno Chara - Joni Pitkanen
Andrej Meszaros - Brian Lee
Alexandre Picard - Cory Murphy


----------



## Cal Vandelay

S.S are you interested ?


----------



## agent2421

fixed.


----------



## Hale The Villain

cantwell7 said:


> S.S are you interested ?




It depends, what kind of draft is it? Like are we actually drafting players or are we just getting a random team like last time?


----------



## hockeyfan666666

we are actually drafting players (Ottawa is still avaliable) 

it is a 30 team salary cap draft 
here is the link
http://cnhl.forumotions.com/forum.htm

please join


----------



## McRobbiezyg

somebody want to make a sim league? lol i've always wanted to join one


----------



## TheNudge

Come and join, it should be a great league..

I m excited..


----------



## TBLbrian

it's a good thing i traded Potulny for Federov...Potulny was just put on waivers. go me!  lol


----------



## agent2421

haha lol nice!


----------



## TBLbrian

oh and agent just to let you know, Mihalik has been penciled in for sure as the 6th defenseman on Tampa. that was a great late pick by you. good job!


----------



## agent2421

sounds great, he should be a good spare if any injury occurs.


----------



## McRobbiezyg

TBLbrifri said:


> oh and agent just to let you know, Mihalik has been penciled in for sure as the 6th defenseman on Tampa. that was a great late pick by you. good job!




dammit.. and i took derek joslin instead boooooooooooooooooo

then woywitka goes and gets himself injured.. oh well he probably wouldn't have done much anyway.


----------



## odishabs

cantwell how come i havent been invited to your league


lol jk!!


----------



## hockeyfan666666

do you want in to cantwell's league?


----------



## Cal Vandelay

odishabs said:


> cantwell how come i havent been invited to your league
> 
> 
> lol jk!!




i tryed on msn .. u didnt answer


----------



## agent2421

The Season will begin tomorrow! Just to be clear:

Trade Block = Chat about trades

Official Pool Stats = Game predictions and game talk

This Chat Thread = Off topic, and anything else

No more changes will be made to any rosters after today for the week of the game.


----------



## TBLbrian

HOOOOOOOOOOCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!



LETS GO BOLTS! (in real life and in this draft)  i'm just excited to see some NHL hockey.


----------



## Cal Vandelay

Lets Go Wings


----------



## Hale The Villain

Lets go Sens!!! ...................I.......mean......Ducks!! 

And I probably sound like I am mentally-challenged but how are we doing the drafting?

Like do we use the same schedule as the real NHL? Are we like simming games on NHL 08 or something along those lines?

I am so not informed


----------



## agent2421

Have you not checked out the NHL Pool Stats thread... I made a whole schedule on that.


----------



## Hale The Villain

agent2421 said:


> Have you not checked out the NHL Pool Stats thread... I made a whole schedule on that.




I know how many points they get when they score or get a shootout goal ect......

But how do they get the points? Like are we counting them on how many points they score in the regular season?


----------



## agent2421

yea on the official stats pool there's a whole list of stats. On the 2nd page the schedule is posted, and we're going based on wins/loses. So Based on those games... 1 game = 1 week for us. So in the season you can have like 10 wins and 4 loses or something like that.


----------



## TBLbrian

i'm going to update every team on the pool stats page that has a COMPLETED roster on the roster page.

make sure you mark it so i know otherwise you will be skipped, i will mark each team complete when it is done on the Pool Stats page.


----------



## odishabs

in an effort to make a deal with an unsigned free agent the phoenix coyotees trade kyle wellwood and ruslan fedotenko for youngster enver lisin


THIS IS A CONDITIONAL TRADE DEPENDING ON WETHER OR NOT I SIGN THIS CERTAIN PLAYER!


----------



## agent2421

Hey guys, if you want any changes to your roster make them TODAY! Before 7:00 PM EST.


I won't accept any roster changes if you change it later... I'll be looking for today's date and time so no one cheats. 

Make sure if you want a change in your roster... change it in the rosters thread ASAP!


----------



## MartyG77

I was just thinking about it, as I never sign Cherepanov it means that I've never been able to sign a first round pick, so in the NHL there's compensatory pick in that case.

Am I right to think I can claim it?


----------



## McRobbiezyg

MartyG77 said:


> I was just thinking about it, as I never sign Cherepanov it means that I've never been able to sign a first round pick, so in the NHL there's compensatory pick in that case.
> 
> Am I right to think I can claim it?




One, you didn't draft him in the first round. Two, New York isn't getting a pick so you won't either.


----------



## odishabs

im thinkin whatever pick new york gets he should get...am i wrong?


----------



## TBLbrian

we are only doing rounds 1 and 2. so i doubt they get a first or second round pick, so i don't think it applys here.


----------

